# Neutral Bridges #2



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> No you had it correct, the ACT is not part of NSW, it is one of the two territories. The capital is Canberra, our national capital.


Thanks Eve.....I fondly remember our short one week in Australia, doubt I could have seen enough in a month, a beautiful country!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Tilt! Since there were no winners tonight, then The Bookie, Our Own Albino Sloth, will keep all the money that was bet.


Sorry but Cindy won, she named the six states and two territories. She demands the lollipop or she will stamp her feet and scream until she wets her knickers.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe we can make this international night. 
While giving my son and one of his coworkers a ride to work. Sergio Mendes was being interviewed and I was just astounded to hear that the young man in the back seat had never head The Girl from Ipanema. Classic, geez.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but Cindy won, she named the six states and two territories. She demands the lollipop or she will stamp her feet and scream until she wets her knickers.


LMAO!!!! At my age, wetting my knickers doesn't need a stamp of the feet and a scream, just seems to come with age!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It is not bragging but the uncomfortable truth. I have not had a reduction mainly because I am nearly 74 but I would not break my nose if I ever fell over, face forward and they are still not saying 'hello' to my navel. What I do not like about the 'fairness of nature' is when I was a teenager I needed more than the padded bra to even show I was a female and now in the reclining years of my life I find I could give Diana Dors a run for her money. Who of you remembers that blonde bombshell?
> 
> I have to buy some new bra, the two pair I am wearing are getting a bit past it. I bought them from someone who gave us a talk at the gym 4 years ago. They cost me $70 a pair and are white. I had the choice of three colours, white, black or mud coloured. What annoyed me was the vast arrange of colours and styles that were available for the lesser endowed females. At least they did not look like something that is used as a cargo parachute. My daughter was rabbiting on about attending a bra party last week and buying some expensive but comfortable bra, they cost her $80 a pair. She would not believe me when I told her that they were the same bra I had been wearing for the past 4 years. I had to show her the name tag in the bra before she agreed that I knew what I was talking about. I have also been told that if you are amply endowed the genie bra is not for you, it is better suited to ladies who have rosebuds rather then the double or tripple headed, completely opened blossoms.
> 
> ...


That was one of the first things I noticed when we moved to New Zealand in the 70's the kids didn't wear shoes unless it was for a special occasion. My daughter was 3 when we came home to Canada and I had a heck of a time training her to use shoes. this is not the best place to go shoeless as our winters just wont allow it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Maybe we can make this international night.
> While giving my son and one of his coworkers a ride to work. Sergio Mendes was being interviewed and I was just astounded to hear that the young man in the back seat had never head The Girl from Ipanema. Classic, geez.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> is it a woman or a man? You are cute when you are serious.


Nobody's cute when they're serious, except for 2-5 year olds.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> We had an excellent regional chain for intimate clothing here for years. As time went by, though, the staff went downhill and was no longer as knowledgeable or attentive.
> The last time, and this is why it was the last time, that I went in there I took a client in who had lost LOTS of weight so she had long pancake thin breasts which is why I needed their help.
> The young girl working the mall store put a tape measure around her and said "Ah, 34B" and I was astounded, I think you can picture it.
> I asked if I was supposed to roll her breast up and tuck it into the cup. Oh yes, I did. LOL, the client thought that was hilarious.
> The staff person said, oh yeah, well..


I'm glad your client took it so well. It's a pretty funny thing to say.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It is not bragging but the uncomfortable truth. I have not had a reduction mainly because I am nearly 74 but I would not break my nose if I ever fell over, face forward and they are still not saying 'hello' to my navel. What I do not like about the 'fairness of nature' is when I was a teenager I needed more than the padded bra to even show I was a female and now in the reclining years of my life I find I could give Diana Dors a run for her money. Who of you remembers that blonde bombshell?
> 
> I have to buy some new bra, the two pair I am wearing are getting a bit past it. I bought them from someone who gave us a talk at the gym 4 years ago. They cost me $70 a pair and are white. I had the choice of three colours, white, black or mud coloured. What annoyed me was the vast arrange of colours and styles that were available for the lesser endowed females. At least they did not look like something that is used as a cargo parachute. My daughter was rabbiting on about attending a bra party last week and buying some expensive but comfortable bra, they cost her $80 a pair. She would not believe me when I told her that they were the same bra I had been wearing for the past 4 years. I had to show her the name tag in the bra before she agreed that I knew what I was talking about. I have also been told that if you are amply endowed the genie bra is not for you, it is better suited to ladies who have rosebuds rather then the double or tripple headed, completely opened blossom.
> 
> ...


I don't even know where to start with this; you opened up 3 different conversations in my mind. Do kids still go shoeless where you are? We couldn't do that here because of all the - um - dangers sitting there waiting for naked little feet to step on them. It's such a different way to face the world. A nicer one, I think, but it would be unsafe here.

I'm glad you warned me about Crocs on wet surfaces. I was about to run out and buy a pair, but I'm sure I'd slip in them, given the slightest encouragement. So I may wait a while.

But to your first paragraph: I'm quite well-endowed myself, possibly Diana Dors-sized, though certainly not Jayne Mansfield (if you remember her). And I always have been, but because they never pulled my bra straps into my shoulder it never occurred to me to get them reduced. I wouldn't mind having them rearranged, so that the operative parts get moved up a few inches, back to where they belong. (Though the operative parts have been inoperative for a very long time.) Your description of the "double or triple-headed completely opened blossom" made me think of broccoli, not an ideal shape for a breast. I like to think of mine as looking like melons, but I can't always have what I like.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think I would have started talking about the problems I am having with hypothyroidism and how the side effects of the medication to fix the problem are the same as the symptoms of the disease. Hair loss is a problem with hypothyroidism. I can look at women and think "I think she has an underactive thyroid and hope she is on medication for the problem". I also watched a BBC programme last week and they had a drop dead gorgeous former model who was going bald. She used to hear heavy wigs when she was modelling and the weight of the wigs plus the pins used to keep them in place had caused her hair to stop growing. She had to have hair implant surgery and she was hoping it would be a permanent fix. No she was not old, she was in her late 20s. If you look at women's heads you can detect a lot of women who are loosing their hair. Just another thought, perhaps she was undergoing chemotherapy.


I immediately assumed chemotherapy; I had no idea thyroid medication makes some people lose hair. If I'd known that, I might have been able to open a conversation. I just didn't want to ask where her cancer had been or, on the other hand, pretend not to notice.

I had a patient (psychotherapy) who began losing her hair when she was about 11, and was very angry about it. We found her a support group to go to, and one of the members was a model who was totally bald but just beautiful. She taught the teenager how to tie scarves around her head and put on makeup, and by the end of that school year the girl had become very popular. Unfortunately, the family then moved to Las Vegas, so I never found out what happened after that, but the model who took her under her wing did her a lot more good than I did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember a Jewish friend telling me that his wife no longer had to wear a headcovering, she had bought herself a wig and when she wore it it was the same as covering the hair. He was Orthodox, not driving the car on the Sabbath, following the strict dietary rules as well as the other religious rules. He was a wonderful friend, a very caring person who always thought of other people. We lost contact when I left Tasmania in 1990, as often happens when people move to another state.


The very Orthodox pretty much all wear wigs, and some wear hats on top of their wigs, I have no idea why. I think the reason for covering the hair is so the woman will not be attractive to any man other than her husband, but some of those wigs look much better than their natural hair, which seems to defeat the purpose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I probably would have addressed her normally and asked if she remembered me and inquired about her health. I think she would have been open to talking about it if she wanted you to know---after all, she must have some degree of comfort to be walking around bald. I would be surprised if she didn't say anything at all about it. Then you can't, either. Just my opinion. I talked very openly about my surgery and treatment. Why hide stuff like that? I was working while I was on chemo and I knew there were going to be days when I felt kind of rotten. For me, it was better to talk about it.


Thank you. I don't know why it didn't occur to me to just open a conversation the way I would have with anyone else I knew in the same context: ask how her daughter is, how she's been, etc. I was a little too caught up in the hair thing and forgot she had a life in addition to an illness. Again, thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Smooth.
> 
> Astrud (sp?) Gilberto's version was the best best best.
> 
> And Yes, Cindy, who has had a roller coaster day on KP, is our official winner of Name Those States, which few Americans knew even existed in Australia. What a retentive mind Our Cindy has!


Sinatra. Whatever song it is, Sinatra did it best.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember a Jewish friend telling me that his wife no longer had to wear a headcovering, she had bought herself a wig and when she wore it it was the same as covering the hair. He was Orthodox, not driving the car on the Sabbath, following the strict dietary rules as well as the other religious rules. He was a wonderful friend, a very caring person who always thought of other people. We lost contact when I left Tasmania in 1990, as often happens when people move to another state.


When I managed the hat and wig department at a local store, I had many Orthodox ladies as customers. I read about a woman in Brazil who specifically made wigs for Orthodox women, there even was a special title for her profession.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sinatra. Whatever song it is, Sinatra did it best.


I did it my way?????


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> LMAO!!!! At my age, wetting my knickers doesn't need a stamp of the feet and a scream, just seems to come with age!!!


Indeed, a good sneeze or even a giggle will do it--


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> When I managed the hat and wig department at a local store, I had many Orthodox ladies as customers. I read about a woman in Brazil who specifically made wigs for Orthodox women, there even was a special title for her profession.


Sheitl maker (or macher)? I've known two women who did that. It's big business in Brooklyn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I did it my way?????


And his way was the best way.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sheitl maker (or macher)? I've know two women who did that. It's big business in Brooklyn.


I'll have to ask my Jewish SIL if he knows anything about that profession. His family is Reform, he's a cultural Jew who's amazingly knowledgeable about Judaism. There also is a Muslim family in another set of in-laws, and it's something how much alike Orthodox Jews and Muslims are, custom-wise.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I'll have to ask my Jewish SIL if he knows anything about that profession. His family is Reform, he's a cultural Jew who's amazingly knowledgeable about Judaism. There also is a Muslim family in another set of in-laws, and it's something how much alike Orthodox Jews and Muslims are, custom-wise.


It _is_ something, though not surprising. Their customs arose in the same part of the world. I don't know that Jews ever insisted that unmarried women cover their hair (or faces, for that matter), but girls have to wear long sleeves even in summer, and stockings. These days they also tend to dress almost entirely in black. This is a modern custom. A bunch of hasidic women walking down the street look like an order of nuns.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but Cindy won, she named the six states and two territories. She demands the lollipop or she will stamp her feet and scream until she wets her knickers.


Excuse me, but I have dibs on the stamping of feet and screaming until knickers are wet for MY temper-tantrums. :twisted: :twisted: Cindy will have to choose another kind of temper-tantrum if she doesn't get her lollipop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Excuse me, but I have dibs on the stamping of feet and screaming until knickers are wet for MY temper-tantrums. :twisted: :twisted: Cindy will have to choose another kind of temper-tantrum if she doesn't get her lollipop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Welcome back, Maid. This is the Maid we know and love.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This MIB is extremely happy at the moment. I had some friends who had three daughters and my brother and were the girls' adopted Aunt and Uncle. When I met them they only had one daughter and my brother and I had the fun of knowing the family as it grew. 

We became alienated from them because their oldest daughter became very troubled, and there seemed to be something very wrong with the family dynamic. We last heard from said older daughter in 2004 when she had to give up her parental rights to her daughter because of drug addiction and neglecting the little girl. My brother and I had stepped in and provided all the things needed for the baby which was a big part of why this young woman's parents and we became estranged. 

This young woman's parents thought support was the same as approval. Of course, that's not true. When she had to give up her parental rights, we ended our relationship with her because there is a point when you know you can't help an addict, and to attempt it is just enabling, which we also didn't want to do.

All this being said, I was cruising Facebook a few minutes ago and found the young woman in question, alive and well and part of her family again. I sent her a friend request and a message of love, and am hoping I will hear from her. Wish me luck, folks. This is a big deal for me.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm glad your client took it so well. It's a pretty funny thing to say.


That is the great thing about working with folks with diminished capacity. If someone accepts their foibles they accept all kinds of silliness.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Best of luck, MIB. I think I recall you relating some story or other about your assistance of the young woman and her daughter. 
Even if you don't hear back from her, you know that she is safe and well.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This MIB is extremely happy at the moment. I had some friends who had three daughters and my brother and were the girls' adopted Aunt and Uncle. When I met them they only had one daughter and my brother and I had the fun of knowing the family as it grew.
> 
> We became alienated from them because their oldest daughter became very troubled, and there seemed to be something very wrong with the family dynamic. We last heard from said older daughter in 2004 when she had to give up her parental rights to her daughter because of drug addiction and neglecting the little girl. My brother and I had stepped in and provided all the things needed for the baby which was a big part of why this young woman's parents and we became estranged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Excuse me, but I have dibs on the stamping of feet and screaming until knickers are wet for MY temper-tantrums. :twisted: :twisted: Cindy will have to choose another kind of temper-tantrum if she doesn't get her lollipop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


MIB, I will share the lollipop with you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> MIB, I will share the lollipop with you!


Cindy, how generous you are. Who gets first licks?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cindy, how generous you are. Who gets first licks?


Although I came in second (out of two) on the Australia quiz, I'll not clamor for a lollipop that isn't chocolate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know or remember a book that I think was mentioned on KP awhile back that was the definitive source for color knitting motifs? I remember that the book is out of print. I can't remember the author, but I think her name began with an /r/-- maybe. I did a KP search, but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

The best I can do is suggest that you check the about.com knitting forum. The woman who runs that lists books, books, and more books.



alcameron said:


> Does anyone know or remember a book that I think was mentioned on KP awhile back that was the definitive source for color knitting motifs? I remember that the book is out of print. I can't remember the author, but I think her name began with an /r/-- maybe. I did a KP search, but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone know or remember a book that I think was mentioned on KP awhile back that was the definitive source for color knitting motifs? I remember that the book is out of print. I can't remember the author, but I think her name began with an /r/-- maybe. I did a KP search, but didn't come up with anything.


Al, I found 
The Essential Guide to Color Knitting Techniques (Hardcover)
Author: Margaret/ Steege Radcliffe
on Amazon. 
The link to the page is

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/the-essential-guide-to-color-knitting-techniques/207551384.html?listingId=339782585&scid=pla_google_SynergyDataInc&adid=17260&gclid=CjkKEQjwzv-cBRD_oY2PouKVvMIBEiQAKuGNC2p4OW8iuBble1nh5aY_F3lvkY7zr5iYC4uysvNF7hLw_wcB

They want over $40, but list two sellers offering the book for under $25.

Ooh, found it for less on ABEBooks.com

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=The+Essential+Guide+to+Color+Knitting+Techniques


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jellen said:


> The best I can do is suggest that you check the about.com knitting forum. The woman who runs that lists books, books, and more books.


Thank you


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Cindy, how generous you are. Who gets first licks?


I'm not that generous, I get the first lick!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Al, I found
> The Essential Guide to Color Knitting Techniques (Hardcover)
> Author: Margaret/ Steege Radcliffe
> on Amazon.
> ...


Thank you. I keep browsing because I know if I see the author and title I'll remember it. I've check the library, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I'm not that generous, I get the first lick!!!


Smart first, generous later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A big deal it should be. I'm very happy that this young woman has found her way to sobriety. Best wishes to all.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This MIB is extremely happy at the moment. I had some friends who had three daughters and my brother and were the girls' adopted Aunt and Uncle. When I met them they only had one daughter and my brother and I had the fun of knowing the family as it grew.
> 
> We became alienated from them because their oldest daughter became very troubled, and there seemed to be something very wrong with the family dynamic. We last heard from said older daughter in 2004 when she had to give up her parental rights to her daughter because of drug addiction and neglecting the little girl. My brother and I had stepped in and provided all the things needed for the baby which was a big part of why this young woman's parents and we became estranged.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How about they each get all day lollypops? And they can play and play all day.



Poor Purl said:


> Cindy, how generous you are. Who gets first licks?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love Maggie Raghetti.



alcameron said:


> Does anyone know or remember a book that I think was mentioned on KP awhile back that was the definitive source for color knitting motifs? I remember that the book is out of print. I can't remember the author, but I think her name began with an /r/-- maybe. I did a KP search, but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

damemary said:


> I love Maggie Raghetti.


Funny, I think I remember the thread; I believe that you mentioned Maggie then.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jellen said:


> Best of luck, MIB. I think I recall you relating some story or other about your assistance of the young woman and her daughter.
> Even if you don't hear back from her, you know that she is safe and well.


Exactly. I hope I hear from her but the most important thing is that she's alive and well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!

No fun post.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!
> 
> No fun post.


I hope you do well, I can't be of much support other than that as I just see flying as a huge bore. 
Or are you anxious about the proximity of a dying person?
We are all dying as soon as we are born, my dear. It is what we are meant to do. 
Even our pets go to the rainbow bridge, I hear.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the idea that death is what we are meant to do. Even tho you are probably just a teen, you are a smart one.

My cat refuses to budge off the couch so she is going nowhere.

What was the Dickinson poem (may be someone else) about death stopping or waiting for death but he came anyway??????????? PP Help.

Went to a great psychic once and he asked me if I had 3 cats that died. I did. He said they are around me. Too much litter to shovel if I am shoveling for 3 +1.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Somehow I think that the litter for 3 is not a great burden. 
You avoided the question quite well, Brava!



SQM said:


> I love the idea that death is what we are meant to do. Even tho you are probably just a teen, you are a smart one.
> 
> My cat refuses to budge off the couch so she is going nowhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I love the idea that death is what we are meant to do. Even tho you are probably just a teen, you are a smart one.
> 
> My cat refuses to budge off the couch so she is going nowhere.
> 
> ...


Because I could not stop for Death  
He kindly stopped for me  
The Carriage held but just Ourselves  
And Immortality.

We slowly drove  He knew no haste
And I had put away
My labor and my leisure too,
For His Civility 

We passed the School, where Children strove
At Recess  in the Ring  
We passed the Fields of Gazing Grain  
We passed the Setting Sun 

Or rather  He passed us  
The Dews drew quivering and chill  
For only Gossamer, my Gown  
My Tippet  only Tulle 

We paused before a House that seemed
A Swelling of the Ground  
The Roof was scarcely visible  
The Cornice  in the Ground 

Since then  tis Centuries  and yet
Feels shorter than the Day
I first surmised the Horses Heads 
Were toward Eternity 

Great - now I'm totally depressed and going back to bed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!
> 
> No fun post.


Hope you can offer her some comfort by being there. It is sad to say goodbye, but conversely some of us wish we would have had the chance to say goodbye to a loved one and just spend some quiet time together.

Stay strong.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jellen said:


> I hope you do well, I can't be of much support other than that as I just see flying as a huge bore.
> Or are you anxious about the proximity of a dying person?
> We are all dying as soon as we are born, my dear. It is what we are meant to do.
> Even our pets go to the rainbow bridge, I hear.


Brought to mind "An Appointment in Samarra". What is meant to be is meant to be. Just have to make the best of each day we have and try to bring a smile to somebody.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Brought to mind "An Appointment in Samarra". What is meant to be is meant to be. Just have to make the best of each day we have and try to bring a smile to somebody.


Oy, vey, Marilyn.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oy, vey, Marilyn.


I think if I had a sister I would want her to be just like you. What fun we would have had growing up together!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think if I had a sister I would want her to be just like you. What fun we would have had growing up together!


And maybe this Italian could be next door with my Jewish friend. My Yiddish and Hebrew would be much better and we could all go to PS 152 together. I really can't remember which school she went to, but it was something like that. And I would have grown up with a lot more culture that one couldn't get in a small town in Northern Minnesota. I don't know if I could get used to a different Sabbath, though.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think if I had a sister I would want her to be just like you. What fun we would have had growing up together!


I have a sister, and I think she's a lot like you. Maybe a little older, and she didn't go to college, but her sense of humor is like yours.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And maybe this Italian could be next door with my Jewish friend. My Yiddish and Hebrew would be much better and we could all go to PS 152 together. I really can't remember which school she went to, but it was something like that. And I would have grown up with a lot more culture that one couldn't get in a small town in Northern Minnesota. I don't know if I could get used to a different Sabbath, though.


Please join us. Most Jews don't observe any Sabbath, so you'd be in the clear.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Somehow I think that the litter for 3 is not a great burden.
> You avoided the question quite well, Brava!


What question? Tell me the answer.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> What question? Tell me the answer.


Now how can I tell you the answer? You are getting sillier in my old age.

I wondered if you were anxious about keeping company with your family member who is preparing to pass.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Brought to mind "An Appointment in Samarra". What is meant to be is meant to be. Just have to make the best of each day we have and try to bring a smile to somebody.


Funny that you would pull that particular story up at this point, I have seen several variations of the same theme recently. (Three, I think it is.)
And yes, my family has a firmly implanted habit of displaying our love on a daily basis so that there is no doubt if we meet with a sudden death or incapacity.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And maybe this Italian could be next door with my Jewish friend. My Yiddish and Hebrew would be much better and we could all go to PS 152 together. I really can't remember which school she went to, but it was something like that. And I would have grown up with a lot more culture that one couldn't get in a small town in Northern Minnesota. I don't know if I could get used to a different Sabbath, though.


The neighborhood where I started out in Brooklyn was pretty much half and half Jewish and Italian with some Scandinavians whose families were involved with the Brooklyn Navy Yard. I was two blocks from Sunset Park and went to PS. 169. I lost touch with most of the kids when we moved to the midwest half way through 4th grade, but I reconnected with a couple of classmates at NYU.

I guess I lucked out with my small town in northwestern Illinois. It was a college town, so we had concerts, visiting third string casts of Broadway shows, and some of our local high school grads grown and back teaching in town. My parents and I were the only Jews there and I don't think there were more than two or three families with Italian surnames. Most of the residents' roots were in Sweden. After New York, it was a bit of culture shock. If not for visits back to Brooklyn to spend a month with my grandparents every summer, I am not sure how my life would have turned out.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Now how can I tell you the answer? You are getting sillier in my old age.
> 
> I wondered if you were anxious about keeping company with your family member who is preparing to pass.


But of course my Dancing Queen. I guess I have been thinking that Death is now coming for my generation in our family. I sort of think of it as ducks in a row at the carnival that you try to shoot down. And once the first line is down, the next in line row of ducks are on the front line. Now we are in Target's range. It will be very hard to see this talented woman (she would have been perfect for KP - she did it all to perfection )so horribly diminished. But I am reading poetry tonight to either find some sort of acceptance, or to lMAO. Death makes everything seem so absurd.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

As previously displayed, I have a fatalistic view of life. This is not the time for that.

Ducks in a row, soldiers on a battlefield, babies in a classroom in Newtown, death comes for all of us when it is time. The bonus is that you know this loved ones time is coming, you can celebrate the good that she has brought into both your life and the world. You can do that with her rather than after her passing. That is such a gift, please relax and anticipate the pleasure of this sweet goodbye; participate fully in the joy that has been her existence, hold her and show her how much her presence and the beauty she has brought into your world have meant to you. Cry if you need to, she will understand.



SQM said:


> But of course my Dancing Queen. I guess I have been thinking that Death is now coming for my generation in our family. I sort of think of it as ducks in a row at the carnival that you try to shoot down. And once the first line is down, the next in line row of ducks are on the front line. Now we are in Target's range. It will be very hard to see this talented woman (she would have been perfect for KP - she did it all to perfection )so horribly diminished. But I am reading poetry tonight to either find some sort of acceptance, or to lMAO. Death makes everything seem so absurd.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> As previously displayed, I have a fatalistic view of life. This is not the time for that.
> 
> Ducks in a row, soldiers on a battlefield, babies in a classroom in Newtown, death comes for all of us when it is time. The bonus is that you know this loved ones time is coming, you can celebrate the good that she has brought into both your life and the world. You can do that with her rather than after her passing. That is such a gift, please relax and anticipate the pleasure of this sweet goodbye; participate fully in the joy that has been her existence, hold her and show her how much her presence and the beauty she has brought into your world have meant to you. Cry if you need to, she will understand.


Thanks Amiga.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It takes bravery to go but it will mean a lot to SIL and family. Just go and be yourself. Speak from the heart. Thinking of you.



SQM said:


> I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!
> 
> No fun post.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because I could not stop for death he kindly stopped for me.....Emily Dickinson

Cats rule the world and heaven too. I only hope they stop using the litterbox when they cross the rainbow bridge.



SQM said:


> I love the idea that death is what we are meant to do. Even tho you are probably just a teen, you are a smart one.
> 
> My cat refuses to budge off the couch so she is going nowhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We choose our friends but not our family. I'd love to be part of the group.



Poor Purl said:


> Please join us. Most Jews don't observe any Sabbath, so you'd be in the clear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> As previously displayed, I have a fatalistic view of life. This is not the time for that.
> 
> Ducks in a row, soldiers on a battlefield, babies in a classroom in Newtown, death comes for all of us when it is time. The bonus is that you know this loved ones time is coming, you can celebrate the good that she has brought into both your life and the world. You can do that with her rather than after her passing. That is such a gift, please relax and anticipate the pleasure of this sweet goodbye; participate fully in the joy that has been her existence, hold her and show her how much her presence and the beauty she has brought into your world have meant to you. Cry if you need to, she will understand.


These are very wise suggestions. Sloth, take them to heart. It will make things better for her, and therefore for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> We choose our friends but not our family. I'd love to be part of the group.


I wouldn't want to be in any group that didn't have you as a member. Please join us.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> But of course my Dancing Queen. I guess I have been thinking that Death is now coming for my generation in our family. I sort of think of it as ducks in a row at the carnival that you try to shoot down. And once the first line is down, the next in line row of ducks are on the front line. Now we are in Target's range. It will be very hard to see this talented woman (she would have been perfect for KP - she did it all to perfection )so horribly diminished. But I am reading poetry tonight to either find some sort of acceptance, or to lMAO. Death makes everything seem so absurd.


Indeed, Sloth, like a very profound "What was I thinking?" at times. Bless you, and her.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jellen said:


> As previously displayed, I have a fatalistic view of life. This is not the time for that.
> 
> Ducks in a row, soldiers on a battlefield, babies in a classroom in Newtown, death comes for all of us when it is time. The bonus is that you know this loved ones time is coming, you can celebrate the good that she has brought into both your life and the world. You can do that with her rather than after her passing. That is such a gift, please relax and anticipate the pleasure of this sweet goodbye; participate fully in the joy that has been her existence, hold her and show her how much her presence and the beauty she has brought into your world have meant to you. Cry if you need to, she will understand.


I love your comment. I just lost my father in law. It was very sudden. What I wouldn't give for one more sweet goodbye. Love while you can!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> But of course my Dancing Queen. I guess I have been thinking that Death is now coming for my generation in our family. I sort of think of it as ducks in a row at the carnival that you try to shoot down. And once the first line is down, the next in line row of ducks are on the front line. Now we are in Target's range. It will be very hard to see this talented woman (she would have been perfect for KP - she did it all to perfection )so horribly diminished. But I am reading poetry tonight to either find some sort of acceptance, or to lMAO. Death makes everything seem so absurd.


Sorry, SQM! It's tough. Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your kindness, Your Grace and Your Audrey. Seeing you as a starlet always makes me happy.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love your comment. I just lost my father in law. It was very sudden. What I wouldn't give for one more sweet goodbye. Love while you can!


A very dear friend of mine died of an aggressive cancer last summer. I thank God at least once a week that we were able to share our feelings, positive and negative, about her death. 
Talk to him, his energy may surround you still.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> But of course my Dancing Queen. I guess I have been thinking that Death is now coming for my generation in our family. I sort of think of it as ducks in a row at the carnival that you try to shoot down. And once the first line is down, the next in line row of ducks are on the front line. Now we are in Target's range. It will be very hard to see this talented woman (she would have been perfect for KP - she did it all to perfection )so horribly diminished. But I am reading poetry tonight to either find some sort of acceptance, or to lMAO. Death makes everything seem so absurd.


Please don't grieve too much -- it is part of life - and no one escapes it -- It sounds as if she has had a good life. Who can ask for more? I am getting on - quite far along - and I is something that we know is coming -- we do the best we can and we 
try to live good lives- that is what we all try to do. I hope you don't grieve too much.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jellen said:


> A very dear friend of mine died of an aggressive cancer last summer. I thank God at least once a week that we were able to share our feelings, positive and negative, about her death.
> Talk to him, his energy may surround you still.


Actually, I have. Yesterday I had to pack up his clothes. I was overwhelmed with grief. Every peice of clothing brought back a memory. It was a most difficult day! :-(


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually, I have. Yesterday I had to pack up his clothes. I was overwhelmed with grief. Every peice of clothing brought back a memory. It was a most difficult day! :-(


I am sorry, I am sure that you were dreading that. 
And here comes Pollyanna, now it is behind you. Treat yourself to something he would enjoy seeing you do for yourself? What a nice gift that would be for both of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't want to be in any group that didn't have you as a member. Please join us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks.


You don't mind coming to NY, do you? We're going to stay in Bensonhurst, which is a part of Brooklyn that's home to mainly Italians and Jews, and all go to PS 195, and then maybe Erasmus Hall High School.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!
> 
> No fun post.


I am thinking of you and sending you a warm hug. Remember all the happy moments, all the shared laughter and treasure them. Smile and be there for her. Touch her cheek with a light kiss and tell her you love her. Hold her hand and talk about so many happy hours you have spent together. She will hear you even if her eyes are closed, her spirit is listening. Remember the days when you were both young and carefree and talk about those happy memories.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, SQM. At least you can say your good-byes. It is hard when someone you love dies and you don't get to say good-bye. My brother died a few years ago. We were not very close for a long time as he was considerably older than I. But oh, how I miss him. I would have loved to have seen him just one more time. Be strong and remember all the happy times.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Gee whiz! I left for a few minutes to straighten up the bedroom, and We're on colonoscopies again!
> Now I'm going to read everything in order.


Lol. Jumping in here. I'm trying to catch up. Just read 20 pages. Bleery eyes. While reading about the procedure an ad came on TV for it. My doc keeps pushing me to take the test. I'm afraid of anesthesia.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be fun. I never thought I'd want to relive growing up though. See what you do to me?



Poor Purl said:


> You don't mind coming to NY, do you? We're going to stay in Bensonhurst, which is a part of Brooklyn that's home to mainly Italians and Jews, and all go to PS 195, and then maybe Erasmus Hall High School.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> It would be fun. I never thought I'd want to relive growing up though. See what you do to me?


You make me feel so young.
You make me feel like spring has sprung.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Lol. Jumping in here. I'm trying to catch up. Just read 20 pages. Bleery eyes. While reading about the procedure an ad came on TV for it. My doc keeps pushing me to take the test. I'm afraid of anesthesia.


Believe me! The anesthesia is the best part!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> It would be fun. I never thought I'd want to relive growing up though. See what you do to me?


It wouldn't be that bad if you could skip that whole adolescent thing. Frankly if I could, I'd have stayed in my forties forever. My forties were fun! I no longer cared what anybody else thought. We had more freedom, more funds. And my body hadn't started falling apart yet.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> Lol. Jumping in here. I'm trying to catch up. Just read 20 pages. Bleery eyes. While reading about the procedure an ad came on TV for it. My doc keeps pushing me to take the test. I'm afraid of anesthesia.


I cannot speak to the anesthesia fear, it is not unreasonable after all. 
The procedure is a piece of cake, and what a blessing when they say not to come back for 10 years.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

I always felt bad being so pleased that my children were off at college or the military by the time I was 43. Friends of mine had children dependent on them until they were well into their 50s. And then, what do you know, I am providing transportation five nights a week not just for one of mine, but for one of his coworkers as well. :|



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It wouldn't be that bad if you could skip that whole adolescent thing. Frankly if I could, I'd have stayed in my forties forever. My forties were fun! I no longer cared what anybody else thought. We had more freedom, more funds. And my body hadn't started falling apart yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually, I have. Yesterday I had to pack up his clothes. I was overwhelmed with grief. Every peice of clothing brought back a memory. It was a most difficult day! :-(


I am so sorry that you are having such a tough time - I hope things work out well for you with your MIL there with you.

Know you have been in my thoughts. We missed you around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so happy. Thank you.



SQM said:


> You make me feel so young.
> You make me feel like spring has sprung.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Lol. Jumping in here. I'm trying to catch up. Just read 20 pages. Bleery eyes. While reading about the procedure an ad came on TV for it. My doc keeps pushing me to take the test. I'm afraid of anesthesia.


I've had it with and without anesthesia. They gave me someone to relax me though I was still awake. Anesthesia is better, but you can do it without.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Believe me! The anesthesia is the best part!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jellen said:


> I always felt bad being so pleased that my children were off at college or the military by the time I was 43. Friends of mine had children dependent on them until they were well into their 50s. And then, what do you know, I am providing transportation five nights a week not just for one of mine, but for one of his coworkers as well. :|


We took in our neice (and later adopted) when I was 38. But we had built in babysitters. The boys were always fighting over who got to play with her. But we usually took her with us. She was an easy baby. She'd been neglected and didn't demand much. It was actually more fun the second time around because I had more patience and less to do.

Oh, and I loved it when they all started moving out! Freedom!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so sorry that you are having such a tough time - I hope things work out well for you with your MIL there with you.
> 
> Know you have been in my thoughts. We missed you around here.


Thank you! I've missed all of you, too!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually, I have. Yesterday I had to pack up his clothes. I was overwhelmed with grief. Every peice of clothing brought back a memory. It was a most difficult day! :-(


Just believe that his soul was comforted knowing someone who loved him and misses him took care of some necessary details.

My condolences.

I also had a beloved father-in-law who left us suddenly many years ago. We continue to remember him with love.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Lol. Jumping in here. I'm trying to catch up. Just read 20 pages. Bleery eyes. While reading about the procedure an ad came on TV for it. My doc keeps pushing me to take the test. I'm afraid of anesthesia.


Be brave and see whether they can just give you something to make you drowsy but not fully put you out. The procedure doesn't hurt. It is such an important tool in detecting a potentially life threatening illness that is curable if detected soon enough.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You don't mind coming to NY, do you? We're going to stay in Bensonhurst, which is a part of Brooklyn that's home to mainly Italians and Jews, and all go to PS 195, and then maybe Erasmus Hall High School.


Do we get to shmooze on 13th Avenue? Love to see it again. We used to walk down from 44th Street between 8th and 9th every week and usually shopped the 39th Street indoor market. Mama kept my baby pram which we used to shlep home our purchases.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Do we get to shmooze on 13th Avenue? Love to see it again. We used to walk down from 44th Street between 8th and 9th every week and usually shopped the 39th Street indoor market. Mama kept my baby pram which we used to shlep home our purchases.


Of course, bubbeleh. I've never lived in Brooklyn, but Boro Park and Bensonhurst and later Flatbush were areas where I spent a lot of time.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Do we get to shmooze on 13th Avenue? Love to see it again. We used to walk down from 44th Street between 8th and 9th every week and usually shopped the 39th Street indoor market. Mama kept my baby pram which we used to shlep home our purchases.


I probably told this before, my older daughter lived right across the street from Sunset Park. She reveled in the diversity. 
She was not a happy camper when they moved out of the city. She has adjusted now and is very busy, for a while though...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course, bubbeleh. I've never lived in Brooklyn, but Boro Park and Bensonhurst and later Flatbush were areas where I spent a lot of time.


Living in Brooklyn was sort of like living in Chicago, but closer to the big time.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Believe me! The anesthesia is the best part!


Indeed!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Living in Brooklyn was sort of like living in Chicago, but closer to the big time.


SQM is the Chicagoan. I'm a Manhattanite (Lower East Side, but foreigners don't know the difference).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> SQM is the Chicagoan. I'm a Manhattanite (Lower East Side, but foreigners don't know the difference).


We used to go to a bakery down the street from Russ and Daughters that had the best onion pletzel, lovely light sugar pletzel and as a treat for my MIL a chunk of seven layer cake. The building was being renovated many years ago the last time we went there, so we went up Second Avenue to Moishe's. My husband was a happy camper.

When I lived in Boro Park, my grandfather and I used to walk down to 10th Avenue near New Utrecht to a bakery that had marble cake by the pound. When they cut it you would get a layer of sort of chocolate bar on the bottom. They also had fresh rye bread that they only sliced to order so it would stay fresh.

After marriage and our move to New Jersey, when my grandfather was in his last illness, we drove past Dubin's bakery on Church Avenue on our way to the hospital. They had a rum babka that eclipsed all other rum babkas. And the cutest little petits fours; one had a leprechaun reclining under a mushroom as the decoration.

My husband is a nosher. We miss the old fashioned Jewish bakeries with the onion rolls that were crisp with onion and poppy seed on top and all the other goodies.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Living in Brooklyn was sort of like living in Chicago, but closer to the big time.


And what exactly is "the big time"? I wanna know what I'm missing.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> SQM is the Chicagoan. I'm a Manhattanite (Lower East Side, but foreigners don't know the difference).


I lived in St Louis for several years. But it was just like Omaha.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> And what exactly is "the big time"? I wanna know what I'm missing.


It is the way I think of Manhattan, the center of my world when I was young, where everything that happened was happening. Broadway shows, Carnegie Hall, major department stores, Easter and St. Patrick's Day parades down Fifth Avenue. Go into Bonwit Teller or Saks and see movie stars shopping like "regular" people. The city of my childhood memories of exciting events. And we had to take the subway there from Brooklyn, which was more like an urban small town.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to see my dying SIL. I am so anxious. Help!
> 
> No fun post.


I was at a cousin's son's funeral and I told him I did not know what to say to him to help ease his pain. He said that he missed him terribly but more importantly he was so thankful to God for the time that he had with him. I almost couldn't breathe because that statement had such a profound affect on me. Today I try to be grateful for the time I have had with that person, celebrate their life, acknowledge my sadness but know that it was God's plan for him/her. When I celebrate their life and am grateful that they were in mine and not focus on the loss there is a sense of serenity that follows. That is why Catholic priests wear white vestments at a funeral Mass and not black vestments. We are to celebrate our time with that person, celebrate their life on earth and find joy and comfort knowing that they are with God and in a wonderful place.

So celebrate your lives together and tell her how she has made you a better person by being in your life.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I've had it with and without anesthesia. They gave me someone to relax me though I was still awake. Anesthesia is better, but you can do it without.


Purl, who is the "someone", exactly, that they gave you to relax????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We used to go to a bakery down the street from Russ and Daughters that had the best onion pletzel, lovely light sugar pletzel and as a treat for my MIL a chunk of seven layer cake. The building was being renovated many years ago the last time we went there, so we went up Second Avenue to Moishe's. My husband was a happy camper.
> 
> When I lived in Boro Park, my grandfather and I used to walk down to 10th Avenue near New Utrecht to a bakery that had marble cake by the pound. When they cut it you would get a layer of sort of chocolate bar on the bottom. They also had fresh rye bread that they only sliced to order so it would stay fresh.
> 
> ...


Moishe's is still there - my husband loves potatonik (for the non-cognoscenti, a kind of loaf made with mashed potatoes, onions, yeast, probably other flavorings), which they still make every week - and so is B&H Dairy Restaurant, 2 blocks north. What I miss most is Ratner's, where we went on dates after the movies, and which we later introduced our son to. It was so big that every time we went, we were put into another section that we never knew existed. Over the years, though, it shrunk, until it finally closed. Even at the end, they put a basket of onion rolls on the table as soon as you sat down. But I've never seen Nesselrode pie anywhere else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I was at a cousin's son's funeral and I told him I did not know what to say to him to help ease his pain. He said that he missed him terribly but more importantly he was so thankful to God for the time that he had with him. I almost couldn't breathe because that statement had such a profound affect on me. Today I try to be grateful for the time I have had with that person, celebrate their life, acknowledge my sadness but know that it was God's plan for him/her. When I celebrate their life and am grateful that they were in mine and not focus on the loss there is a sense of serenity that follows. That is why Catholic priests wear white vestments at a funeral Mass and not black vestments. We are to celebrate our time with that person, celebrate their life on earth and find joy and comfort knowing that they are with God and in a wonderful place.
> 
> So celebrate your lives together and tell her how she has made you a better person by being in your life.


It must be so sad to attend a funeral for someone in the next generation. You did the perfect thing in not trying to reassure your cousin but letting him tell you what he needed. You often get eloquent when you speak about family. It's nice to see you that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Purl, who is the "someone", exactly, that they gave you to relax????


George Clooney, preferably. Geez, that was a funny typo. Your question was the best way to point it out, Cindy.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> George Clooney, preferably. Geez, that was a funny typo.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is the way I think of Manhattan, the center of my world when I was young, where everything that happened was happening. Broadway shows, Carnegie Hall, major department stores, Easter and St. Patrick's Day parades down Fifth Avenue. Go into Bonwit Teller or Saks and see movie stars shopping like "regular" people. The city of my childhood memories of exciting events. And we had to take the subway there from Brooklyn, which was more like an urban small town.


I think we have all of that but on a smaller scale. We've even had a few movie stars. I saw Jack Nicholson at the Dairy Queen once. He was in town filming "About Schmidt". George Clooney was in town to film not too long ago. Its surprising how many movies have been filmed in Nebraska. I'm not one to be starstruck though. I'm not a fan of big crowds so I guess it wouldn't matter. I don't mind waiting for Broadway shows. And I like parking garages. If you get a spot near the exit, you can be home in 30 minutes. I've never lived in a really small town but I think I'd like it. I'm a homebody.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Purl, who is the "someone", exactly, that they gave you to relax????


Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Moishe's is still there - my husband loves potatonik (for the non-cognoscenti, a kind of loaf made with mashed potatoes, onions, yeast, probably other flavorings), which they still make every week - and so is B&H Dairy Restaurant, 2 blocks north. What I miss most is Ratner's, where we went on dates after the movies, and which we later introduced our son to. It was so big that every time we went, we were put into another section that we never knew existed. Over the years, though, it shrunk, until it finally closed. Even at the end, they put a basket of onion rolls on the table as soon as you sat down. But I've never seen Nesselrode pie anywhere else.


Doesn't seem to be anyplace in the city that has it. Teena's Cake Fair in East Flatbush only had it around Christmas, and they are closed now.

Back in 1955 or 1956 there was a sea food restaurant on West 8th just west of 6th that had nesslerode pie. My friends and I would save up and eat lunch there every couple of months just because of the dessert. Place is long gone. Expensive but worth it.

There also was a coffee shop on MacDougald that had cannoli with a nesslerode filling. The only way we girls kept our weight down was we walked wherever we needed to go in Manhattan, Washington Square up to 57th Street, Washington Square down to Mott or East Houston, and then we would hike to S Klein and buy new shoes for $2 or $3 from the bins just inside the entrance off Union Square. And I used the subway stop that was 9 blocks from home instead of the one that was only 4 blocks away whenever the weather was decent.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think we have all of that but on a smaller scale. We've even had a few movie stars. I saw Jack Nicholson at the Dairy Queen once. He was in town filming "About Schmidt". George Clooney was in town to film not too long ago. Its surprising how many movies have been filmed in Nebraska. I'm not one to be starstruck though. I'm not a fan of big crowds so I guess it wouldn't matter. I don't mind waiting for Broadway shows. And I like parking garages. If you get a spot near the exit, you can be home in 30 minutes. I've never lived in a really small town but I think I'd like it. I'm a homebody.


I have become a homebody. The Manhattan I knew and loved was for the young. So much walking. Now where I live you have to get into the car to pick up a container of milk. And drive to the gym to get some exercise. No sidewalks, too many distracted drivers, and deer jumping out of the preserved undeveloped pieces of land. A deer bounded into a bicyclist just the other day and the poor guy ended up with a broken nose, a broken rib, and a messed up titanium frame bike.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It must be so sad to attend a funeral for someone in the next generation. You did the perfect thing in not trying to reassure your cousin but letting him tell you what he needed. You often get eloquent when you speak about family. It's nice to see you that way.


I am always that way, so the backdoor compliment is I guess nice.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have become a homebody. The Manhattan I knew and loved was for the young. So much walking. Now where I live you have to get into the car to pick up a container of milk. And drive to the gym to get some exercise. No sidewalks, too many distracted drivers, and deer jumping out of the preserved undeveloped pieces of land. A deer bounded into a bicyclist just the other day and the poor guy ended up with a broken nose, a broken rib, and a messed up titanium frame bike.


We're in the burbs. We can get anything we want within five miles of our house and most within two. It takes 20-30 minutes to get downtown (NOT in rush hour). We are way out on the edge of the city. But its expanding rapidly. Man! I feel sorry for the guy on the bike. There are lots of car/deer collisions around here and those can be deadly. We have sidewalks everywhere. They are mandated by law. Omaha is a friendly place where strangers often talk to each other and drivers will always let you in when you need to change lanes. We don't have to wait long for anything, except at Christmas time. Cost of living is low. Taxes are high. And our economy is doing good. We have low unemployment. If you count the entire metropolitan area, population is about a million.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am always that way, so the backdoor compliment is I guess nice.


I don't think it was a backdoor compliment. You should have just said thank you. People are trying to reach across the aisle once in a while. Let go of the past and live right now. Nobody can ever change the past. I'm not trying to be critical. Life is truly better when we don't carry the garbage from the past. Please don't take offense at my comment. None is intended.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We're in the burbs. We can get anything we want within five miles of our house and most within two. It takes 20-30 minutes to get downtown (NOT in rush hour). We are way out on the edge of the city. But its expanding rapidly. Man! I feel sorry for the guy on the bike. There are lots of car/deer collisions around here and those can be deadly. We have sidewalks everywhere. They are mandated by law. Omaha is a friendly place where strangers often talk to each other and drivers will always let you in when you need to change lanes. We don't have to wait long for anything, except at Christmas time. Cost of living is low. Taxes are high. And our economy is doing good. We have low unemployment. If you count the entire metropolitan area, population is about a million.


Sounds like a nice place to live. Here in NJ taxes are high, particularly property taxes. Unemployment is high as well, unfortunately. Hasn't perked up, and I feel sorry for the folks trying to survive.

Where I live it is friendly, too. We have been in the area almost 50 years and know so many people through our work, religious affiliation, the neighbors, volunteering, and at the Senior Center.

It is an active senior center with a knitting group, bridge, pool tables, and all sorts of exercise classes and yoga and tai chi. When people are no longer able to participate, there is an adult day care center with free transportation and they are just building a health and nutrition center where they serve lunch and have more sedentary activities.

We hope to be able to afford to stay here the rest of our lives. Our daughter lives very nearby and is tied to the area until retirement. And we have so much social infrastructure we would hate to leave. Once you are established, as we are, with good doctors you trust, it is another tie to the area as well.

Yeah, we see dead Bambis every so often on the side of the road. But the moose collisions Shirley mentioned sound really scary. I wonder if they put cow catchers on the fronts of big rigs! Cars don't have much of a chance.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sounds like a nice place to live. Here in NJ taxes are high, particularly property taxes. Unemployment is high as well, unfortunately. Hasn't perked up, and I feel sorry for the folks trying to survive.
> 
> Where I live it is friendly, too. We have been in the area almost 50 years and know so many people through our work, religious affiliation, the neighbors, volunteering, and at the Senior Center.
> 
> ...


It is sounds very nice. Three of our kids and their families are very close by. Our oldest son lives 8 hours away. But I got to see him last week. He came here to Missouri for the funeral and he's on his way back right now, to help with the move.

My Aunt and Uncle lived in Montvale, NJ. I only visited them when I was two so obviously, I don't remember anything. I still have cousins scattered all over the NYC area.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

LOL, and now I have to claim being tired as an excuse, I guess. 
I could have sworn earlier that you were talking about Omaha as home now not as in FROM NE. 
I am so sorry. I get it now. You are with your MIL to help get things moving for her. 
Best of luck with that, one foot in front of the other.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It is sounds very nice. Three of our kids and their families are very close by. Our oldest son lives 8 hours away. But I got to see him last week. He came here to Missouri for the funeral and he's on his way back right now, to help with the move.
> 
> My Aunt and Uncle lived in Montvale, NJ. I only visited them when I was two so obviously, I don't remember anything. I still have cousins scattered all over the NYC area.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't think it was a backdoor compliment. You should have just said thank you. People are trying to reach across the aisle once in a while. Let go of the past and live right now. Nobody can ever change the past. I'm not trying to be critical. Life is truly better when we don't carry the garbage from the past. Please don't take offense at my comment. None is intended.


This has nothing to do with the past. I do not believe that today's compliment was truly sincere. I believe that the comment was a tad snarky and a jab. If you disagree, that is your choice. Just as commenting on a reply not addressed to you is your choice. I spoke my beliefs about how a comment affected me today. Expressing your feelings in an honest and calm manner is a way many avoid gathering resentments. Silence is consent, and remaining silent about how something affects me today is not a healthy way to live.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This has nothing to do with the past. I do not believe that today's compliment was truly sincere. I believe that the comment was a tad snarky and a jab. If you disagree, that is your choice. Just as commenting on a reply not addressed to you is your choice. I spoke my beliefs about how a comment affected me today. Expressing your feelings in an honest and calm manner is a way many avoid gathering resentments. Silence is consent, and remaining silent about how something affects me today is not a healthy way to live.


 :shock:


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Neutral Neutral Neutral

Someone else will have to finish the discipline from the teacher in my pocket. 
Three is as high as I can count right now. 
Time for a quick nap.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't think it was a backdoor compliment. You should have just said thank you. People are trying to reach across the aisle once in a while. Let go of the past and live right now. Nobody can ever change the past. I'm not trying to be critical. Life is truly better when we don't carry the garbage from the past. Please don't take offense at my comment. None is intended.


Thank you for putting into words everything I feel. You have accomplished something that few will try and most dont want to. My hat is off to you. I respect you and I like you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't think it was a backdoor compliment. You should have just said thank you. People are trying to reach across the aisle once in a while. Let go of the past and live right now. Nobody can ever change the past. I'm not trying to be critical. Life is truly better when we don't carry the garbage from the past. Please don't take offense at my comment. None is intended.


Nebraska, thank you for answering that for me. I had no answer myself, mostly because I don't know what a backdoor compliment is and I didn't want to assume she meant "backhanded." You were right, I meant it as a straight compliment. She wrote something very nice to SQM, and I felt I should comment on it. It's a pity if she took it negatively.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This has nothing to do with the past. I do not believe that today's compliment was truly sincere. I believe that the comment was a tad snarky and a jab. If you disagree, that is your choice. Just as commenting on a reply not addressed to you is your choice. I spoke my beliefs about how a comment affected me today. Expressing your feelings in an honest and calm manner is a way many avoid gathering resentments. Silence is consent, and remaining silent about how something affects me today is not a healthy way to live.


I'm sorry you felt that way. I thought the message you wrote SQM was a good piece of advice, and I saw no reason not to tell you so. I also thought that you had written beautifully about your parents at times. I suppose I learned a lesson today. From now on I guess I'll only respond to your AOW and Obamacultist messages. I'm much more used to those.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jellen said:


> LOL, and now I have to claim being tired as an excuse, I guess.
> I could have sworn earlier that you were talking about Omaha as home now not as in FROM NE.
> I am so sorry. I get it now. You are with your MIL to help get things moving for her.
> Best of luck with that, one foot in front of the other.


I'm sorry. I was talking about Omaha, NE as home. I am currently down in Mound City, MO packing my in law's things. I am beyond tired now and cannot think straight. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Nebraska, thank you for answering that for me. I had no answer myself, mostly because I don't know what a backdoor compliment is and I didn't want to assume she meant "backhanded." You were right, I meant it as a straight compliment. She wrote something very nice to SQM, and I felt I should comment on it. It's a pity if she took it negatively.


I think what my mother used to call a left handed compliment.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=left+handed+compliment


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you for putting into words everything I feel. You have accomplished something that few will try and most dont want to. My hat is off to you. I respect you and I like you.


Thank you, Shirley. I have to admit that a year ago, I felt as they did. But at some point, I just realized that in very basic ways, we are ONE. We pretty much want the same things, we just disagree on how to attain them. We all want peace. We all want everyone to be housed and fed. We all want the best for others. We only disagree on the details. I still don't agree with much of the liberal mindset but I'm starting to understand more. I try very hard to avoid hot button issues like obama because I will never think he's been good for our country. But rather than argue and fight, I look for topics that I can join in on. And I will still try to bring up discussions on "crazy" stuff. :wink:

Anyway, even though I don't agree with much, I am much richer for participating in the discussion. I count you all as friends! Thank you, to all of you who accept me for who I am.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Nebraska, thank you for answering that for me. I had no answer myself, mostly because I don't know what a backdoor compliment is and I didn't want to assume she meant "backhanded." You were right, I meant it as a straight compliment. She wrote something very nice to SQM, and I felt I should comment on it. It's a pity if she took it negatively.


Your welcome! It wasn't taken as it was meant but such is life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> I think what my mother used to call a left handed compliment.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=left+handed+compliment


Which is what I think of as backhanded.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I lived in St Louis for several years. But it was just like Omaha.


Do you think we thought any differently?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I was at a cousin's son's funeral and I told him I did not know what to say to him to help ease his pain. He said that he missed him terribly but more importantly he was so thankful to God for the time that he had with him. I almost couldn't breathe because that statement had such a profound affect on me. Today I try to be grateful for the time I have had with that person, celebrate their life, acknowledge my sadness but know that it was God's plan for him/her. When I celebrate their life and am grateful that they were in mine and not focus on the loss there is a sense of serenity that follows. That is why Catholic priests wear white vestments at a funeral Mass and not black vestments. We are to celebrate our time with that person, celebrate their life on earth and find joy and comfort knowing that they are with God and in a wonderful place.
> 
> So celebrate your lives together and tell her how she has made you a better person by being in your life.


Thanks LL. I just came back from seeing my SIL and she does not seem to be processing much. But I just babbled on as per usual. My imagination is always worse than reality I said to my Evil Republican Twin. But he said I am in denial. I have been taught that denial is a respectful defense. So I will continue to deny and chat on about nada to my SIL.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

I am reasonably sure, SQM, that the sound of your babbles and bubbles is a sweet and soothing song for her. Keep up the good work.



SQM said:


> Thanks LL. I just came back from seeing my SIL and she does not seem to be processing much. But I just babbled on as per usual. My imagination is always worse than reality I said to my Evil Republican Twin. But he said I am in denial. I have been taught that denial is a respectful defense. So I will continue to deny and chat on about nada to my SIL.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> I am reasonably sure, SQM, that the sound of your babbles and bubbles is a sweet and soothing song for her. Keep up the good work.


Nice sentiment but she looks at me like I am nuts and annoying. Her speech is very impaired but clearly not her judgement.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes well, you think I look like a hip wiggling teeny bopper. That's how well you read non-verbal signals. 
Just go with the flow.



SQM said:


> Nice sentiment but she looks at me like I am nuts and annoying. Her speech is very impaired but clearly not her judgement.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do you think we thought any differently?


Yeah. A lot of people think that Nebraska is "fly over country". You'd be surprised at the comments I read. Some people think we're all backward farmers. I don't mean to be defensive. I just think that people should understand that we're all more alike than different.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks LL. I just came back from seeing my SIL and she does not seem to be processing much. But I just babbled on as per usual. My imagination is always worse than reality I said to my Evil Republican Twin. But he said I am in denial. I have been taught that denial is a respectful defense. So I will continue to deny and chat on about nada to my SIL.


Sorry it worked out that way. But you were there! And that's what matters. The words don't.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yeah. A lot of people think that Nebraska is "fly over country". You'd be surprised at the comments I read. Some people think we're all backward farmers. I don't mean to be defensive. I just think that people should understand that we're all more alike than different.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks LL. I just came back from seeing my SIL and she does not seem to be processing much. But I just babbled on as per usual. My imagination is always worse than reality I said to my Evil Republican Twin. But he said I am in denial. I have been taught that denial is a respectful defense. So I will continue to deny and chat on about nada to my SIL.


Wow, your brother sounds like such a comforting presence. Is the ailing SIL his wife? At least she lucked out in the SIL department to get the loving caring person you are. I hope your memories of happy times with her and her memories of happy times with you will help each of you as the end draws near for her. Your loving babbling probably penetrated and brought more comfort than you realize.

The last time I saw my mother I was told by the doctor she was in a coma. I babbled on reminiscing to her and I truly saw her eyeballs move under the closed eyelids. I take comfort in the thought she knew I was there sharing memories with her.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wow, your brother sounds like such a comforting presence. Is the ailing SIL his wife? At least she lucked out in the SIL department to get the loving caring person you are. I hope your memories of happy times with her and her memories of happy times with you will help each of you as the end draws near for her. Your loving babbling probably penetrated and brought more comfort than you realize.
> 
> The last time I saw my mother I was told by the doctor she was in a coma. I babbled on reminiscing to her and I truly saw her eyeballs move under the closed eyelids. I take comfort in the thought she knew I was there sharing memories with her.


When my mother was dying they said she was in a coma and I found I was massaging her feet and she was squeezing my hand between her two feet, she was bringing them together and pressing my hand. I stopped massaging and she started pressing my hand harder. She knew I was there. It was not a reflex action. The others were talking as if she could not hear them but her actions proved differently.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooopppsss. Fumble fingers got me again.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

BTW, I love that avatar.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Ooopppsss. Fumble fingers got me again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jellen said:


> BTW, I love that avatar.


Me, too, which is why I started using it. I really liked a couple of remarks that said it looked like a caterpillar before taking a closer look. A friend who is in the Peace Corps and stationed in Quatemala sent it to me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I was at a cousin's son's funeral and I told him I did not know what to say to him to help ease his pain. He said that he missed him terribly but more importantly he was so thankful to God for the time that he had with him. I almost couldn't breathe because that statement had such a profound affect on me. Today I try to be grateful for the time I have had with that person, celebrate their life, acknowledge my sadness but know that it was God's plan for him/her. When I celebrate their life and am grateful that they were in mine and not focus on the loss there is a sense of serenity that follows. That is why Catholic priests wear white vestments at a funeral Mass and not black vestments. We are to celebrate our time with that person, celebrate their life on earth and find joy and comfort knowing that they are with God and in a wonderful place.
> 
> So celebrate your lives together and tell her how she has made you a better person by being in your life.


I like what you've said here. Let me bring you flowers while you're living. Let's remember the good times we had before you died. That's part of how I deal with the deaths of loved ones. They may not be here with us, but we will all meet again where no more parting tears are shed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I lived far away from a dying aunt I was very close with. I decided it was better to make a trip to see her while she was still with us. We had a good but tearful visit that I will always remember a month before she died. Some family commented on the fact that I was not there for the funeral. They are the same ones who went through her belongings like a hoard of locusts.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I like what you've said here. Let me bring you flowers while you're living. Let's remember the good times we had before you died. That's part of how I deal with the deaths of loved ones. They may not be here with us, but we will all meet again where no more parting tears are shed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am always that way, so the backdoor compliment is I guess nice.


Maybe this is a good time to quote what SQM said in her post that started this topic:
"At the suggestion of both sides, I am starting this new thread. Let us check our guns at the door and dedicate this site to posting fun and crazy things that happen in our lives. Let us try to keep the hot bed issues of politics and religion for the other sites. It does not have to be goody goody - let us just stop with the personal put downs."

Let me add that "backdoor compliments", which really aren't compliments, have no place here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Yes well, you think I look like a hip wiggling teeny bopper. That's how well you read non-verbal signals.
> Just go with the flow.


I cannot read non verbal signals on the computer but I can see your soul thru your words and of course you are a lively teen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Maid. One always loves being quoted. No snide remarks here please. And also try to lighten up should a snider sneak in.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> I cannot read non verbal signals on the computer but I can see your soul thru your words and of course you are a lively teen.


Sure you can, interactions...those who choose alliances with, who we allow to come close...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Maid. One always loves being quoted. No snide remarks here please. And also try to lighten up should a snider sneak in.


I probably won't quote your post that started this topic until we at least get to Neutral Bridges #3, or maybe even #5. I hope that's the kind of lightening up you mean. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

So now that we've flushed away the colonoscopy topic, what's the next mundane chit-chat? Today I went to my knitting group session, which was very poorly attended, but I had my very first home made potato knish.I ate two there and brought two home. I guess you could say I really liked them. Besides knishes there were two bars--one with berries and the other was something chocolate filled. With just 6 in attendance, there was a lot of extra food.&#128055; I wish I knew how to make my little pig face bigger.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So now that we've flushed away the colonoscopy topic, what's the next mundane chit-chat? Today I went to my knitting group session, which was very poorly attended, but I had my very first home made potato knish.I ate two there and brought two home. I guess you could say I really liked them. Besides knishes there were two bars--one with berries and the other was something chocolate filled. With just 6 in attendance, there was a lot of extra food.🐷 I wish I knew how to make my little pig face bigger.


What is a knish? I have heard of them but have no idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I have to admit that a year ago, I felt as they did. But at some point, I just realized that in very basic ways, we are ONE. We pretty much want the same things, we just disagree on how to attain them. We all want peace. We all want everyone to be housed and fed. We all want the best for others. We only disagree on the details. I still don't agree with much of the liberal mindset but I'm starting to understand more. I try very hard to avoid hot button issues like obama because I will never think he's been good for our country. But rather than argue and fight, I look for topics that I can join in on. And I will still try to bring up discussions on "crazy" stuff. :wink:
> 
> Anyway, even though I don't agree with much, I am much richer for participating in the discussion. I count you all as friends! Thank you, to all of you who accept me for who I am.


YOu agree with enough for me and obviously the others too. You are right - I believe we all want the best - I would never try to change your beliefs and you haven't tried to change ours. I applaud you .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> What is a knish? I have heard of them but have no idea.


Dough on the outside, mashed potato, onion, seasoning inside


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So now that we've flushed away the colonoscopy topic, what's the next mundane chit-chat? Today I went to my knitting group session, which was very poorly attended, but I had my very first home made potato knish.I ate two there and brought two home. I guess you could say I really liked them. Besides knishes there were two bars--one with berries and the other was something chocolate filled. With just 6 in attendance, there was a lot of extra food.🐷 I wish I knew how to make my little pig face bigger.


What's really delicious are blueberry pierogi.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dough on the outside, mashed potato, onion, seasoning inside


They sound really good! hm DH would love them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe this is a good time to quote what SQM said in her post that started this topic:
> "At the suggestion of both sides, I am starting this new thread. Let us check our guns at the door and dedicate this site to posting fun and crazy things that happen in our lives. Let us try to keep the hot bed issues of politics and religion for the other sites. It does not have to be goody goody - let us just stop with the personal put downs."
> 
> Let me add that "backdoor compliments", which really aren't compliments, have no place here.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> What's really delicious are blueberry pierogi.


oops answered wrong post . They sound delicious too.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oops answered wrong post . They sound delicious too.


That's the trouble, so many tempting tastes. Like yarn and patterns, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dough on the outside, mashed potato, onion, seasoning inside


These are beautiful. The ones we used to buy (from street carts) were flat, rectangular, and pale, and they'd have tons of salt poured on them. They tasted good, though.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> These are beautiful. The ones we used to buy (from street carts) were flat, rectangular, and pale, and they'd have tons of salt poured on them. They tasted good, though.


Just so you know, this picture was just lifted from Google images. The ones we had today weren't quite as thick, but they looked pretty good. I devoured them before I thought about taking a picture.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> What's really delicious are blueberry pierogi.


That sounds wonderful, and I have to look up a recipe because we just picked some blueberries from a few bushes in our yard. When we were young we used to go picking blueberries in the woods in Northern Minnesota. My mother was the best blueberry pie maker, ever!


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

I think that thing about taking pictures of everything one eats is the next generation down the line. 
LOL, cracks me up.



alcameron said:


> Just so you know, this picture was just lifted from Google images. The ones we had today weren't quite as thick, but they looked pretty good. I devoured them before I thought about taking a picture.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Blueberry pie was my favorite as a kid. Now fresh tart cherry pie. Always fruit. Yummy.



alcameron said:


> That sounds wonderful, and I have to look up a recipe because we just picked some blueberries from a few bushes in our yard. When we were young we used to go picking blueberries in the woods in Northern Minnesota. My mother was the best blueberry pie maker, ever!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Blueberry pie was my favorite as a kid. Now fresh tart cherry pie. Always fruit. Yummy.


My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


"Can she bake a cherry pie, Billy Boy, Billy Boy?
Can she bake a cherry pie, Charming Billy? "


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So now that we've flushed away the colonoscopy topic, what's the next mundane chit-chat? Today I went to my knitting group session, which was very poorly attended, but I had my very first home made potato knish.I ate two there and brought two home. I guess you could say I really liked them. Besides knishes there were two bars--one with berries and the other was something chocolate filled. With just 6 in attendance, there was a lot of extra food.🐷 I wish I knew how to make my little pig face bigger.


Were the bar cookies rolled up and flaky? They may have been rugelach. My great grandmother was a professional baker and remembering her rugelach and strudels still makes my mouth water.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> What is a knish? I have heard of them but have no idea.


There are two basic types, fried and baked. They are a filled dough. The classic filling is a savory mashed potato. Other fillings are kasha (buckwheat groats), spinach, cheese, and fruit enhanced cheese.

This is as good a recipe for baked knishes as I have used

Ingredients

For the Filling:
4 large onions sliced
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 1/2 lbs. russet (baking) potatoes
Salt to taste
1 large egg
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1 teaspoon salt or to taste
Freshly ground pepper to taste
For the Dough:
2 large eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil plus additional for rolling the dough
1 cup water
1 tablespoon white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 cups all-purpose flour (about)

Directions

Slowly cook the onions in the oil in a skillet, covered, over a low heat. Let the onions "sweat" for about 20 minutes, or until they are soft. Then remove the cover and fry over a medium heat until golden brown. Don't drain.
Meanwhile peel the potatoes and cut them in half. Put them in a large pot filled with cold water and salt to taste. Bring to a boil, then turn the heat down, and cook until soft, about 15 minutes. Drain and cool for 5 minutes.
Mash the potatoes and add the egg, the parsley, salt, and pepper. Add the onions with the oil and mix well with your hands. Set aside while preparing the dough.
Beat the eggs and reserve about 1 tablespoon of egg for the glaze. Mix the rest with the oil, water, vinegar, and salt. Add the flour gradually, beating first with a spoon and eventually your hands as you knead the dough. Continue to add enough flour to make a smooth dough. Shape into 4 balls and let rest, covered with a cloth, about a half hour to relax the gluten.
Roll each ball of dough out as thin as possible into a flat rectangle. Flour well and place between 2 sheets of waxed paper. Let sit for about 15 minutes.
Using your hands carefully stretch each rectangle as thin as possible, about 12 to 14 inches long by 4 to 5 inches wide. Spread one quarter of the filling (about 1 1/2 cups) onto approximately one third of the dough, leaving a 1-inch border.
Holding onto the waxed paper, roll up the dough like a jelly roll, brushing oil across the top a couple of times as you roll. Using the side of your hand like a knife, divide the roll into 2-inch knishes. Then pinch the open ends shut. Repeat with the remaining balls and dough. Place the knishes, flat side down, on a greased cookie sheet, leaving a 2-inch space between each. You will have to bake in batches.
Mix the reserved tablespoon of egg with a little water. Brush the tops with the egg wash and bake in a preheated 375-clegree oven for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown.

I don't particularly like the fried knishes. They have too much dough and too little filling.

A recipe I found for cheese knishes is below. I like to put a light layer of Comstock cherry pie filling or blueberry pie filling on top of the cheese before I roll up the dough. If you can't find dry curd cottage cheese, you can use ricotta or pot cheese that comes in a loaf.

Ingredients:

Serves: 4

Yield:

4

dumplings

Units: US | Metric
KNISH DOUGH

1/2 cup oil
1 egg
3/4 cup sour cream (or plain Greek yogurt)
2 teaspoons sugar (to taste)
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
salt (to taste)

FILLING

1 lb dry curd cottage cheese
1 teaspoon salt
1 egg
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon butter (melted)

Directions:

1
Mix all dough ingredients & let dough sit overnight in the fridge.
2
Remove dough from refrigerator & separate into 3 balls.
3
Roll ea ball out very thin. Put filling along edge & roll up. Can bake in 1 piece. (See note below).
4
Brush w/melted butter & bake at 400 F for 10 minutes. Reduce oven to 350 F & cont baking till golden brown (approx 35-45 min total). Serve w/sour cream & strawberries or creme fraiche.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Dough on the outside, mashed potato, onion, seasoning inside


Oh, yum! Your knishes look beautiful. Those are the ones where you take a small ball of the dough, roll out a circle, put in the filling, and bake individual ones. My husband loves that kind when I cut them like a kaiser roll and make a hot pastrami sandwich with deli mustard. Now you really have me getting hungry, and I only just finished breakfast! Better head for the gym.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Blueberry pie was my favorite as a kid. Now fresh tart cherry pie. Always fruit. Yummy.


When we lived in Illinois, I had rhubarb growing outside my bedroom window and Sarah down the street had a strawberry patch. We would get together and make fresh strawberry rhubarb pies for our families.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


You need to get the stones out. I found such a good Oxo pitter that my daughter took it home with her. Bittman has the basic cherry pie recipe in How to Cook Everything or you can check on line. Cherry cobbler is easier because you don't have to bother with pie crust.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> You need to get the stones out. I found such a good Oxo pitter that my daughter took it home with her. Bittman has the basic cherry pie recipe in How to Cook Everything or you can check on line. Cherry cobbler is easier because you don't have to bother with pie crust.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I like easier. Great suggestion.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are two basic types, fried and baked. They are a filled dough. The classic filling is a savory mashed potato. Other fillings are kasha (buckwheat groats), spinach, cheese, and fruit enhanced cheese.
> 
> This is as good a recipe for baked knishes as I have used
> 
> ...


Thanks I have copied it - when I try it I know dh will enjoy it . Thanks a lot/


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


Oh yum! Get a recipe off the internet. Cherry pie made with fresh cherries is wonderful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh yum! Get a recipe off the internet. Cherry pie made with fresh cherries is wonderful!


Have any of you ever tasted Saskatoon berries in a pie? I am not sure whether they are a Canadian berry or whether they grow in other places. They are soo good. And saskatoon pies with icecream are to die for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are two basic types, fried and baked. They are a filled dough. The classic filling is a savory mashed potato. Other fillings are kasha (buckwheat groats), spinach, cheese, and fruit enhanced cheese.
> 
> This is as good a recipe for baked knishes as I have used


Thank you, Marilyn. I've never tried making knishes, but this looks good.

In case anyone is interested, the K in "knish" is NOT silent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Can she bake a cherry pie, Billy Boy, Billy Boy?
> Can she bake a cherry pie, Charming Billy? "


Not so far. How are things with your family?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yum! Your knishes look beautiful. Those are the ones where you take a small ball of the dough, roll out a circle, put in the filling, and bake individual ones. My husband loves that kind when I cut them like a kaiser roll and make a hot pastrami sandwich with deli mustard. Now you really have me getting hungry, and I only just finished breakfast! Better head for the gym.


You use a knish as the outside of a pastrami sandwich? It sounds wonderful. Almost as good as Paula Deen's donut used as hamburger bun. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Marilyn. I've never tried making knishes, but this looks good.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the K in "knish" is NOT silent.


Hi Purleee,

Missing NY. Wanna go home. Somewhat anxious here and sometimes knot. The K is silent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When we lived in Illinois, I had rhubarb growing outside my bedroom window and Sarah down the street had a strawberry patch. We would get together and make fresh strawberry rhubarb pies for our families.


I used to make those. Shortly after we moved to Manhattan, I decided very late one night that it would be nice to bake a rhubarb pie. Without telling me, DH went down at about 2am to a produce store and bought the rhubarb and strawberries, and when I woke up the following morning, there they were. That's when I decided I loved this neighborhood.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh yum! Get a recipe off the internet. Cherry pie made with fresh cherries is wonderful!


Internet recipes haven't always been so great. But I have two books on baking, and I'll look in those.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> "Can she bake a cherry pie, Billy Boy, Billy Boy?
> Can she bake a cherry pie, Charming Billy? "


"She can bake a cherry pie
In the winking of an eye
She's a young thing
And cannot leave her mother"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Purleee,
> 
> Missing NY. Wanna go home. Somewhat anxious here and sometimes knot. The K is silent.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
How long will you stay? It's dismal sitting around waiting for someone to die.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> "She can bake a cherry pie
> In the winking of an eye
> She's a young thing
> And cannot leave her mother"


Speaking (singing?) of which, how has your mom been?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Marilyn. I've never tried making knishes, but this looks good.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the K in "knish" is NOT silent.


It's knot?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> It's knot?


Kno! And it knever will be.

This has been my morning's allowance of knonsense. From here on out, I will be very serious, and I expect the same of you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Speaking (singing?) of which, how has your mom been?


Mom is doing very well. I do more for her than I was doing a few months ago, but all her wits are in place. At 86, I think she has the right to let others do things that are really hard for her to do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> How long will you stay? It's dismal sitting around waiting for someone to die.


We are mostly out. SIL is too sick for much company and my bro needs to get out. 12 hours of home health aids.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> We are mostly out. SIL is too sick for much company and my bro needs to get out. 12 hours of home health aids.


It is a hard time for you. I hope that your brother does get a break -- he will be glad to have you there. Do they have her on medication to keep her comfortable? I do hope so. It is a hard time for everyone in the family. Take care of yourself and keep in touch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Mom is doing very well. I do more for her than I was doing a few months ago, but all her wits are in place. At 86, I think she has the right to let others do things that are really hard for her to do.


It's not a right; it's a duty. Bless her and all her wits.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not a right; it's a duty. Bless her and all her wits.


Yes, it's her right and my duty. I find I odd that some people think "duty" is a kind of dirty word. Maybe it is under some circumstances, but not when it comes to our loved ones.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jellen said:


> Best of luck, MIB. I think I recall you relating some story or other about your assistance of the young woman and her daughter.
> Even if you don't hear back from her, you know that she is safe and well.


Said young woman accepted my Facebook friend request!!I hope all sorts of good things will come of this, but will move ahead very, very slowly. When we are conservative in our approach to people, we can make up for that when the situation tells us it's OK. When we zoom ahead, we can't change that unless we are wiling to be unkind.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You need to get the stones out. I found such a good Oxo pitter that my daughter took it home with her. Bittman has the basic cherry pie recipe in How to Cook Everything or you can check on line. Cherry cobbler is easier because you don't have to bother with pie crust.


Is it the 4 at a time one? I have it, and it's great--nothing like fresh sweet cherries.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Kno! And it knever will be.
> 
> This has been my morning's allowance of knonsense. From here on out, I will be very serious, and I expect the same of you.


The best Knish I ever had was on the Staten Island Ferry,don't you k-now.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Internet recipes haven't always been so great. But I have two books on baking, and I'll look in those.


Look up Rose Levy Beranbaum--she wrote the Cake Bible, the Pie and Pastry Bible, and I'm sure much more.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Purleee,
> 
> Missing NY. Wanna go home. Somewhat anxious here and sometimes knot. The K is silent.


Hi SQ.So sorry about your sister.Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> The best Knish I ever had was on the Staten Island Ferry,don't you k-now.


HA!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Were the bar cookies rolled up and flaky? They may have been rugelach. My great grandmother was a professional baker and remembering her rugelach and strudels still makes my mouth water.


The other bars were not rugelach, which I'm familiar with. I tried making rugelach a few years ago, but they weren't that good. I think I'll try again one of these days. I used the recipe from Rose Levy Beranbaum's cookie book. Every other recipe I've made from that book has been great, so it must have been the baker that caused the failure. Thank you for the knish recipes. I looked in all 3 Bittman books that I have, and although he lists "kimchi," there's no "knish. Of course, my diabetic husband can't eat any of this.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Look up Rose Levy Beranbaum--she wrote the Cake Bible, the Pie and Pastry Bible, and I'm sure much more.


I love the Cake Bible and Rose's Christmas Cookie book. Yes, evidently she does Christmas.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love the Cake Bible and Rose's Christmas Cookie book. Yes, evidently she does Christmas.


Good--more to hunt for at the Book Barn (our local used book stores)

:thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


Last weekend at the market cherries were $5/pound, and what I bought lasted for 2 days---and I'm the only one eating them. It shouldn't take long to eat 3.5 pounds. After you subtract the weight of the pits, there's not that much left. Eat them!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Last weekend at the market cherries were $5/pound, and what I bought lasted for 2 days---and I'm the only one eating them. It shouldn't take long to eat 3.5 pounds. After you subtract the weight of the pits, there's not that much left. Eat them!


They were only $3 here (sidewalk produce vendors), and not a bad one in the bunch. I think we've already eaten half of them since yesterday, so maybe I'll leave them in their current form.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You use a knish as the outside of a pastrami sandwich? It sounds wonderful. Almost as good as Paula Deen's donut used as hamburger bun. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Remember, I am Kosher, so there is no butter, no cream in my mashed potatoes. No schmaltz either, as I have to be careful of cholesterol. I use light olive oil and plenty of onions for flavor for the knish and also use light olive oil in the dough. It is easier on the body than a side of fries.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I used to make those. Shortly after we moved to Manhattan, I decided very late one night that it would be nice to bake a rhubarb pie. Without telling me, DH went down at about 2am to a produce store and bought the rhubarb and strawberries, and when I woke up the following morning, there they were. That's when I decided I loved this neighborhood.


When I was in the home management residence course and lived on East 10th for 5 weeks, we used to go to Gristede's or over to 8th Avenue and get wonderful fresh goodies.

You have a sweetie to get the ingredients for you. And a wonderful neighborhood where the stores are open all night.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Internet recipes haven't always been so great. But I have two books on baking, and I'll look in those.


One site featuring fresh produce that has good recipes is Melissa's. That is a produce distributor out West. Check out the recipe for cherry crumble pie.

http://www.melissas.com/Articles.asp?ID=1063


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, it's her right and my duty. I find I odd that some people think "duty" is a kind of dirty word. Maybe it is under some circumstances, but not when it comes to our loved ones.


When the sense of duty comes from the heart, it is a gift of love to someone dear.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Is it the 4 at a time one? I have it, and it's great--nothing like fresh sweet cherries.


I think so. I didn't have it in the house long enough to use it. Daughter loves it. And I got it at BB&B with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I was in the home management residence course and lived on East 10th for 5 weeks, we used to go to Gristede's or over to 8th Avenue and get wonderful fresh goodies.
> 
> You have a sweetie to get the ingredients for you. And a wonderful neighborhood where the stores are open all night.


We were very young at the time. Besides, he ate most of the pie. But that's what I've always liked about this neighborhood - whatever time it is, there's somewhere open to buy what you need or to sit down and have a cup of coffee. A local travel agency used to stay open past 1am (pre-internet, I guess). And Broadway is never empty. Day or night, there are people around; I often wonder what they do for a living that gives them so much hanging-around time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The other bars were not rugelach, which I'm familiar with. I tried making rugelach a few years ago, but they weren't that good. I think I'll try again one of these days. I used the recipe from Rose Levy Beranbaum's cookie book. Every other recipe I've made from that book has been great, so it must have been the baker that caused the failure. Thank you for the knish recipes. I looked in all 3 Bittman books that I have, and although he lists "kimchi," there's no "knish. Of course, my diabetic husband can't eat any of this.


I looked in my cook book library and found a recipe for rugelach in Joan Nathan's Jewish Holiday Cooking, The recipe on her web site is

8 ounces cream cheese
2 sticks (1 CUP) unsalted butter
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 large egg
1/4 cup crystallized or granulated sugar

APRICOT FILLING

1 cup apricot jam
2 tablespoons cake crumbs (optional)
3/4 cup walnuts, broken up

OR CHOCOLATE FILLING

1 cup shaved bittersweet chocolate (about 8 ounces)
1/4 cup sugar

Place the cream cheese, butter, confectioners' sugar, salt, lemon juice, and vanilla in a food processor. Add the flour and pulse until a very soft dough is formed. Refrigerate for at least an hour.
Mix the ingredients for the filling of your choice and divide the dough into 4 balls. Roll the balls out into 4 circles, about 1/8 inch thick and spread with apricot filling or chocolate filling.
Cut into pie-shaped pieces an inch wide at the circumference. Roll up from the wide side to the center. Beat the egg and brush the top. Sprinkle with the crystallized sugar and place flat on a greased cookie sheet. (Alternately, roll out each ball to a rectangle, 1/4 inch thick. Top with the apricot filling or chocolate filling. Roll each rectangle into a jelly roll and cut into 1/2-inch pieces. Lay flat on a greased cookie sheet. Beat the egg, brush the tops of each cookie, and sprinkle with the crystallized sugar.)
Bake on a greased cookie sheet in a preheated 350-degree oven for 25 minutes or until golden brown.

Yield: about 50 rugelach (D)

but in the old cook book from the late 1970's the dough was just 1/2 lb. unsalted butter, 8 oz. cream cheese softened, and 2 cups all purpose flour. You creamed the butter and cream cheese together then slowly incorporated the flour. (Of course nobody knew from food processors back then. I was lucky to have my 3 quart KitchenAid that was a wedding gift.) Knead it lightly until all the flour is absorbed, wrap in plastic and refrigerate at least an hour. Divide the dough to roll out about a quarter at a time and leave the rest cold until needed. The dough is good kept refrigerated and tightly wrapped up to the use by date on the package of cream cheese.

Sorry about the cream cheese, but hey, it's Joan's recipe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love the Cake Bible and Rose's Christmas Cookie book. Yes, evidently she does Christmas.


I am a complete failure when it comes to baking. Cake mixes see me coming down the aisle and try to hide.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jellen said:


> HA!


Welcome back!!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> One site featuring fresh produce that has good recipes is Melissa's. That is a produce distributor out West. Check out the recipe for cherry crumble pie.
> 
> http://www.melissas.com/Articles.asp?ID=1063


It looks delicious, but there are so many ingredients in it that I'll probably never use that I'm reluctant to send anyone out to get them. Brown rice syrup?

Anyway, I've decided not to bake today. But everyone, thanks for your suggestions. One day I'll get to making all of them. Well, not all in one day, but little by little.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I looked in my cook book library and found a recipe for rugelach in Joan Nathan's Jewish Holiday Cooking, The recipe on her web site is


I've looked for recipes for rugelach in many Jewish cookbooks and on line. They all have cream cheese in the dough. There are non-dairy ones that can be bought, but so far not in cookbooks. I'll keep looking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And your husband. Awww!



Poor Purl said:


> I used to make those. Shortly after we moved to Manhattan, I decided very late one night that it would be nice to bake a rhubarb pie. Without telling me, DH went down at about 2am to a produce store and bought the rhubarb and strawberries, and when I woke up the following morning, there they were. That's when I decided I loved this neighborhood.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've looked for recipes for rugelach in many Jewish cookbooks and on line. They all have cream cheese in the dough. There are non-dairy ones that can be bought, but so far not in cookbooks. I'll keep looking.


One thought would be to use Tofutti cream cheese. Of course, instead of butter you would have to use pareve margarine. I think they still have tons of trans fats. I think maybe Smart Balance is trans fat free.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They were only $3 here (sidewalk produce vendors), and not a bad one in the bunch. I think we've already eaten half of them since yesterday, so maybe I'll leave them in their current form.


Dh just loves going to NYC for produce. He grew up in South America and was used to going to a tree in the backyard and picking a papaya as big as his head. Now sometimes we go to Hartford for tropical stuff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially.......



Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> How long will you stay? It's dismal sitting around waiting for someone to die.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jellen said:


> It's knot?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: K-NO.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Kno! And it knever will be.
> 
> This has been my morning's allowance of knonsense. From here on out, I will be very serious, and I expect the same of you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't hold your breath.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're both in a good place. Keep in touch.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Mom is doing very well. I do more for her than I was doing a few months ago, but all her wits are in place. At 86, I think she has the right to let others do things that are really hard for her to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Time for a kiss and come home.



SQM said:


> We are mostly out. SIL is too sick for much company and my bro needs to get out. 12 hours of home health aids.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More for you, the neighbors and the freezer. Bet there is a typo in the recipe. You're a great baker.



alcameron said:


> The other bars were not rugelach, which I'm familiar with. I tried making rugelach a few years ago, but they weren't that good. I think I'll try again one of these days. I used the recipe from Rose Levy Beranbaum's cookie book. Every other recipe I've made from that book has been great, so it must have been the baker that caused the failure. Thank you for the knish recipes. I looked in all 3 Bittman books that I have, and although he lists "kimchi," there's no "knish. Of course, my diabetic husband can't eat any of this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And buy more! Pretend it's yarn.



alcameron said:


> Last weekend at the market cherries were $5/pound, and what I bought lasted for 2 days---and I'm the only one eating them. It shouldn't take long to eat 3.5 pounds. After you subtract the weight of the pits, there's not that much left. Eat them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> When the sense of duty comes from the heart, it is a gift of love to someone dear.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too Red.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am a complete failure when it comes to baking. Cake mixes see me coming down the aisle and try to hide.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We were very young at the time. Besides, he ate most of the pie. But that's what I've always liked about this neighborhood - whatever time it is, there's somewhere open to buy what you need or to sit down and have a cup of coffee. A local travel agency used to stay open past 1am (pre-internet, I guess). And Broadway is never empty. Day or night, there are people around; I often wonder what they do for a living that gives them so much hanging-around time.


You make me dream! I would love to see Broadway, and many other places in New York. It is a place that seems to have everything, including very very nice people. I would love to see a Broadway show. I have seen some in Vegas but they are not the same type of shows and while good, nothing like Broadway.

I have read so much about New York - and to me it is the center of so much that is good about the US. I am waxing poetical. (???) If I ever can I will meet you all there sometime. It is a nice dream at least.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Remember, I am Kosher, so there is no butter, no cream in my mashed potatoes. No schmaltz either, as I have to be careful of cholesterol. I use light olive oil and plenty of onions for flavor for the knish and also use light olive oil in the dough. It is easier on the body than a side of fries.


Had to look up the real meaning of "schmaltz," but I should have been able to guess.
Thank you for all the recipes. I wonder if handling the rugelach dough too much could make it tough? I've made other things with cream cheese in the dough and they've always turned out OK.
Is there a general aversion to cream cheese because people have had too much of it or because it's really swallowing pure, white sludge? I buy 1/3 less fat cream cheese for my bagels, and I love it! Of course the bagel place I go to is run by Filipinos, but they're the best we can get here. (I understand the kosher reason)


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Have any of you ever tasted Saskatoon berries in a pie? I am not sure whether they are a Canadian berry or whether they grow in other places. They are soo good. And saskatoon pies with icecream are to die for.


When my husband and I were in Saskatchewan a couple of years ago, we stopped at a B&B to get directions to another B&B. The one we stopped at we knew was full. The lady of the house was in the midst of baking Saskatoon berry pies for a fund raiser, or some such event. I can't remember exactly. Any way, she had a lot of small hand pies. She very kindly gave us half a dozen to eat on our journey.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Cabot Creamery has a cream cheese substitute. 
Now you would have to check me on this as I just was introduced to it by a woman in the supermarket the other day. 
She was quite enthusiastic about the product. Her position was that you could not tell the difference. 
Oh geez, never mind. It is just a different cheese product. 
GGRRrrr.



MarilynKnits said:


> I looked in my cook book library and found a recipe for rugelach in Joan Nathan's Jewish Holiday Cooking, The recipe on her web site is
> 
> 8 ounces cream cheese
> 2 sticks (1 CUP) unsalted butter
> ...


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

When we lived in North Vancouver, we had a very large cherry tree in our yard. There were so many cherries that my husband delivered them to the neighbours, bucketsful of them. I had a recipe for the most delicious cherry pie. I am sorry I can't lay my hands on it at present. It is still in a box that has not been unpacked. But the ingredient that made it special, I think, was almond extract. It seemed to bring out the cherry flavour.

I buy only organic fruits and vegetables and was horrified to see cherries in my store at nearly $11 a pound. Needless to say we will live without cherry pie this year if they are that expensive.

We are now empty nesters!! After watching these little birds hatch and grow, we had the delightful experience of watching them fly away. It would have been really nice to have one of those birdie cams to watch them all the time. I did take some pictures, but it was very hard to get a good view through the window. It was a great feeling, though, to see them fly away. I hope they make it in this big cruel world.

About half an hour after the last birdie flew away, the mother came back to the nest. I wondered if she was checking to see if she had left anything behind!

Maybe they will be back next year in the same nest. I might put a mirror above them so that we can see better what is going on. But to have nature that close was really great. When one has been brought up in towns with nature on the periphery, it is something I enjoy to see up close and personal.

We have a good crop of rhubarb in the garden. I try not to bake too much because we just eat it, and neither of us can afford extra calories. I will probably freeze most of it and make some rhubarb leather with some. I like the leather as a snack when I have to raise my blood glucose.

We have an apple tree in our yard which, this year, has a good crop. Last year was not very good. I don't know what kind of apples they are, but they are good for eating. I will probably make leather with most of those too. I have made apple sauce from them, but we don't eat much of that. So making leather is the best thing I can do with so many apples.

There is an organic farm close by that produces the best strawberries. I usually buy about 50 lbs to make jam. It is the best jam. But I have a lot of jam from last year, so I will contact the farmer (a nice lady) to see if she has a few for us to eat. I always think that baking with strawberries is such a waste. But that is just me. I prefer to eat them with fresh whipped cream.

Enjoy all your pies, etc. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi SQ.So sorry about your sister.Sending virtual hugs your way.


Thanks Brat. It is my SIL who is dying and my older bro who is mentally suffering. Evil Reb twin and I are here to cheer him up and divert him. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You make me dream! I would love to see Broadway, and many other places in New York. It is a place that seems to have everything, including very very nice people. I would love to see a Broadway show. I have seen some in Vegas but they are not the same type of shows and while good, nothing like Broadway.
> 
> I have read so much about New York - and to me it is the center of so much that is good about the US. I am waxing poetical. (???) If I ever can I will meet you all there sometime. It is a nice dream at least.


The part of Broadway we live on isn't the showy part (though there are two theaters, one that does off-Broadway plays and one for very big rock concerts). It's the main street for a very residential neighborhood, a lot of restaurants, banks, drugstores, clothing stores (mostly chain stores but some independent ones).

The city as a whole is getting more expensive by the day, especially with huge new apartment buildings going up with prices in the several millions. (Not mine; I live in a 90-year-old rental building and our apt. is covered by rent control, which means increases are tightly limited.) But people are friendly if you want them to be, there are 2 large parks within walking distance, and public transportation is very good. If you can get here, I think you'd make very good use of what we have to offer. Plus you'd get to meet SQM, Marilynknits, maysmom, me, and who knows who else.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Plus you'd get to meet SQM, Marilynknits, maysmom, me, and who knows who else.


And what could be better than that, I ask.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Had to look up the real meaning of "schmaltz," but I should have been able to guess.
> Thank you for all the recipes. I wonder if handling the rugelach dough too much could make it tough? I've made other things with cream cheese in the dough and they've always turned out OK.
> Is there a general aversion to cream cheese because people have had too much of it or because it's really swallowing pure, white sludge? I buy 1/3 less fat cream cheese for my bagels, and I love it! Of course the bagel place I go to is run by Filipinos, but they're the best we can get here. (I understand the kosher reason)


I don't think there's a general aversion to cream cheese; it's just a particular one on my part. Also, if I wanted to serve rugelach after a meat meal, they'd need to be made without any dairy at all, so it would be nice for me to know how to make them that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Plus you'd get to meet SQM, Marilynknits, maysmom, me, and who knows who else.
> 
> And what could be better than that, I ask.


Baby birds on my front porch would be better, but then I would need a porch.

Empty nester, indeed.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Purleee,
> 
> Missing NY. Wanna go home. Somewhat anxious here and sometimes knot. The K is silent.


Hang in there! You'll get to go home soon. I get to go home tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, it's her right and my duty. I find I odd that some people think "duty" is a kind of dirty word. Maybe it is under some circumstances, but not when it comes to our loved ones.


I don't think of it as a duty. I think its just human kindness. I think I would begrudge what I was doing if I thought it was my duty. But I would do anything out of human kindness.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> When my mother was dying they said she was in a coma and I found I was massaging her feet and she was squeezing my hand between her two feet, she was bringing them together and pressing my hand. I stopped massaging and she started pressing my hand harder. She knew I was there. It was not a reflex action. The others were talking as if she could not hear them but her actions proved differently.


Same here. The medical people can be so lacking in common sense.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Last weekend at the market cherries were $5/pound, and what I bought lasted for 2 days---and I'm the only one eating them. It shouldn't take long to eat 3.5 pounds. After you subtract the weight of the pits, there's not that much left. Eat them!


The last time I saw cherries (and its been a few weeks) they were over $9 a lb.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I looked in my cook book library and found a recipe for rugelach in Joan Nathan's Jewish Holiday Cooking, The recipe on her web site is
> 
> 8 ounces cream cheese
> 2 sticks (1 CUP) unsalted butter
> ...


Cream cheese?!?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am a complete failure when it comes to baking. Cake mixes see me coming down the aisle and try to hide.


Ahahahahaha!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The last time I saw cherries (and its been a few weeks) they were over $9 a lb.


OMG!!! Shop Rite is advertising them for $3.99/lb next week starting Sunday. It must be the height of the season around here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> OMG!!! Shop Rite is advertising them for $3.99/lb next week starting Sunday. It must be the height of the season around here.


At Whole Foods yesterday they were $8.99/lb.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> At Whole Foods yesterday they were $8.99/lb.


One of the reasons we call it Whole Paycheck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> One thought would be to use Tofutti cream cheese. Of course, instead of butter you would have to use pareve margarine. I think they still have tons of trans fats. I think maybe Smart Balance is trans fat free.


If you substitute margarine for butter, the kind with hydrogenated fat (hard like butter) is the kind that works best for baking. The margarine with 0 trans-fat is better for you, but isn't good for baking.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Duplicate fumble fingers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> When the sense of duty comes from the heart, it is a gift of love to someone dear.


Exactly! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't think of it as a duty. I think its just human kindness. I think I would begrudge what I was doing if I thought it was my duty. But I would do anything out of human kindness.


You misunderstand. There are many things that are our duties to do. What separates the ones we drag our feet about and the one we do unhesitantly is that the ones we care to do are based on love.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Plus you'd get to meet SQM, Marilynknits, maysmom, me, and who knows who else.
> 
> And what could be better than that, I ask.


It would be great! I have met quite a few Western Americans when we were in Arizona and actually quite a few from the east who are snowbirds too.

Also I organized a quilting retreat here from an internet yahoo group I organized called Learningfa - and we had a retreat each year. We had lady from LA, from Idaho, from Mass. (brother lives in Alberta so she still comes every year.
one from Atlanta and 2 from New Jersey. then Canadians from all accross Canada -- Average number about 58 each year. It was held last year but as I am not doing art quilts any more I don't go. I did get and invitaiton to go next year and take my knitting as it is the l5th anniversary of the first on I organized. Depends where we are and if I can go. It is so interesting to meet people from different places. Americans and Canadians are so much alike and yet we are different in some attitudes etc. it is really interesting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is so much fun! I hope the link works.

http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/friday-not-music-british-accents/


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

The link did work and it was so much fun I hung in there are an watched "great British foods" and "who is smarter" 
YIPPEE



alcameron said:


> This is so much fun! I hope the link works.
> 
> http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/friday-not-music-british-accents/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love it. Thanks.



alcameron said:


> This is so much fun! I hope the link works.
> 
> http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/friday-not-music-british-accents/


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is so much fun! I hope the link works.
> 
> http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/friday-not-music-british-accents/


Yes, most interesting. But whenever British accents are portrayed the portrayer always misses the Cumbrian accent. I must say, this was my accent growing up but you would never know it now. However, it is a most interesting accent. Think of D'ye ken John Peel. I guess they do not include the Cumbrian accent because there are probably no famous actors from there. It is sheep country, but very beautiful. If anyone ever goes to the UK, you must visit the Lake District, one of the most beautiful areas of the UK, and you will be sure to hear the Cumbrian dialect or accent if you talk to the locals.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> Yes, most interesting. But whenever British accents are portrayed the portrayer always misses the Cumbrian accent. I must say, this was my accent growing up but you would never know it now. However, it is a most interesting accent. Think of D'ye ken John Peel. I guess they do not include the Cumbrian accent because there are probably no famous actors from there. It is sheep country, but very beautiful. If anyone ever goes to the UK, you must visit the Lake District, one of the most beautiful areas of the UK, and you will be sure to hear the Cumbrian dialect or accent if you talk to the locals.


Nice to know, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Yes, most interesting. But whenever British accents are portrayed the portrayer always misses the Cumbrian accent. I must say, this was my accent growing up but you would never know it now. However, it is a most interesting accent. Think of D'ye ken John Peel. I guess they do not include the Cumbrian accent because there are probably no famous actors from there. It is sheep country, but very beautiful. If anyone ever goes to the UK, you must visit the Lake District, one of the most beautiful areas of the UK, and you will be sure to hear the Cumbrian dialect or accent if you talk to the locals.


Didn't want you to feel slighted

This is supposed to be an example of a Cumbrian accent


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Didn't want you to feel slighted
> 
> This is supposed to be an example of a Cumbrian accent
> 
> ...


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

It may be that the same distortion that is taking place in Boston is happening there. The influx of other accents or peoples seems to be diluting the Boston accent and it is becoming altered, less noticeable, or so they tell me. I say that I have no accent. 



BlueJay21 said:


> No, I don't feel slighted. It was just an observation. There have been two or three of these accent videos and I have not seen one of Cumbria. I must say, that there were only one or two words that sounded Cumbrian, at least from the part of Cumbria I am from. I am from Carlisle. I read the comments and there were some people from Carlisle who also felt that it was not really a Cumbrian accent. My father spoke broad Cumbrian, so much so that sometimes it was hard to understand. It is really quite lovely when one hears the Cumbrian country people talk. I am afraid that I have lost the accent. I have been in Canada since 1965. If I were among my countryfolk, I could pick it up. I am quite good with accents.
> 
> Thanks for posting this video.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Plus you'd get to meet SQM, Marilynknits, maysmom, me, and who knows who else.
> 
> And what could be better than that, I ask.


I can't imagine anything more fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> It may be that the same distortion that is taking place in Boston is happening there. The influx of other accents or peoples seems to be diluting the Boston accent and it is becoming altered, less noticeable, or so they tell me. I say that I have no accent.


Years and years of TV has had a lot to do with making us all sound alike, and it may be having the same influence in the UK. The one TV show I've seen recently where everyone has the same accent is _Fargo_, which takes place in Minnesota. One of the main actors is from England and does a Minnesota accent that Al Franken probably wishes he could do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is so much fun! I hope the link works.
> 
> http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/friday-not-music-british-accents/


She's really good. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Yes, most interesting. But whenever British accents are portrayed the portrayer always misses the Cumbrian accent. I must say, this was my accent growing up but you would never know it now. However, it is a most interesting accent. Think of D'ye ken John Peel. I guess they do not include the Cumbrian accent because there are probably no famous actors from there. It is sheep country, but very beautiful. If anyone ever goes to the UK, you must visit the Lake District, one of the most beautiful areas of the UK, and you will be sure to hear the Cumbrian dialect or accent if you talk to the locals.


With all due respect, BlueJay, there is one (exactly one, apparently) very famous actor from Cumbria: Stan Laurel, of Laurel and Hardy. A few famous poets, but we can't hear their accents.

I had a vague memory of an episode of _Lovejoy_ taking place in Cumbria but couldn't find it, and it may have been Umbria (many of my recollections are vague). So I went to IMDB (Internet Movie Data Base), and someone had posted a list of famous people from Cumbria. I think the Cumbrian idea of fame is different from mine, because the list had 40 names and 39 of them were unknown to me.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Years and years of TV has had a lot to do with making us all sound alike, and it may be having the same influence in the UK. The one TV show I've seen recently where everyone has the same accent is _Fargo_, which takes place in Minnesota. One of the main actors is from England and does a Minnesota accent that Al Franken probably wishes he could do.


You are probably right, I am such poor observer at TV time that I don't even retain what people are saying never mind what accent they are saying it in. 
Though, I was watching Mr. Sedgewick or something like that and it appeared that those folks were not using English accents at all.

LOL, Selfridge and he is American so that explains that. 
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/series/mr-selfridge/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jellen said:


> It may be that the same distortion that is taking place in Boston is happening there. The influx of other accents or peoples seems to be diluting the Boston accent and it is becoming altered, less noticeable, or so they tell me. I say that I have no accent.


We all know that the people of the Upper Midwest are the ones whose speech is the standard for American pronunciation. All the other Americans should strive to achieve that perfect dialect.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We all know that the people of the Upper Midwest are the ones whose speech is the standard for American pronunciation. All the other Americans should strive to achieve that perfect dialect.


Although there seems to be a distinct Chicago accent. Perhaps that is fading to oblivion as well nowadays, but a friend has as strong a Chicago accent as I have ever heard.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We all know that the people of the Upper Midwest are the ones whose speech is the standard for American pronunciation. All the other Americans should strive to achieve that perfect dialect.


You betcha!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> With all due respect, BlueJay, there is one (exactly one, apparently) very famous actor from Cumbria: Stan Laurel, of Laurel and Hardy. A few famous poets, but we can't hear their accents.
> 
> I had a vague memory of an episode of _Lovejoy_ taking place in Cumbria but couldn't find it, and it may have been Umbria (many of my recollections are vague). So I went to IMDB (Internet Movie Data Base), and someone had posted a list of famous people from Cumbria. I think the Cumbrian idea of fame is different from mine, because the list had 40 names and 39 of them were unknown to me.


Thanks for this, Poor Purl. There are famous people from Cumbria, in fact one, an author, is right from my neck of the woods. But they are not so well known across the pond, n'est pas? I did not know that Stan Laurel was from Cumbria. You learn something everyday. When I said not well known over here, I really meant in the entertainment field.

But as far as accents go, I think the ubiquitous TV does have a lot to do with the dumbing down of native speech. A few years ago there was a TV programme about the English language, titled "The Story of English," and how various places in the world speak with very English sounding accents because the first immigrants to those places were people from different parts of England. You can hear this in Australian and South African, which are both, I think, derivatives of Cockney, since many of the first white people to immigrate there were from this part of the world (some reluctantly as we know).

I am fascinated with language and accents and if I had my life to live over again I would like to study anthropology. I thought about that when I was in University, but did not believe I could make a living being an anthropologist.

It is true that youth is wasted on the young. If only we were born with the knowledge we gain as we go along in life.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We all know that the people of the Upper Midwest are the ones whose speech is the standard for American pronunciation. All the other Americans should strive to achieve that perfect dialect.


I don't THINK so!! New England, Haaavard, is the way to go!!
:-D


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thanks for this, Poor Purl. There are famous people from Cumbria, in fact one, an author, is right from my neck of the woods. But they are not so well known across the pond, n'est pas? I did not know that Stan Laurel was from Cumbria. You learn something everyday. When I said not well known over here, I really meant in the entertainment field.
> 
> But as far as accents go, I think the ubiquitous TV does have a lot to do with the dumbing down of native speech. A few years ago there was a TV programme about the English language, titled "The Story of English," and how various places in the world speak with very English sounding accents because the first immigrants to those places were people from different parts of England. You can hear this in Australian and South African, which are both, I think, derivatives of Cockney, since many of the first white people to immigrate there were from this part of the world (some reluctantly as we know).
> 
> ...


We remember also some of the earlier Israeli, such as Abba Eban, who had a decidedly British accent.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Although there seems to be a distinct Chicago accent. Perhaps that is fading to oblivion as well nowadays, but a friend has as strong a Chicago accent as I have ever heard.


You bet your boots that we Chicagoans have a different accent and it has been wonderful not having one for 5 days. Actually it is the short A sound that is different from the rest of the midwest so when I am in New York I say 'cat' funny.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Yup, imperialism has left its mark all over the world in more ways than one. At least the accents are attractive and pleasing.

It was interesting to watch John Oliver's new show on HBO "Last Week Tonight" as he spoke about immigration not only being an old issue but an issue in Europe as well as in the US.

As our "new to me" compatriot raises the issue of the English language being spread globally along with Oliver's imput the thought comes that Europeans and those of us of European descent have been unwanted immigrants for centuries. 
I know that we have spoken of this in some aspects and certainly we share the knowledge that our forebears have wreaked havoc wherever they have ventured. 
I guess it is simply a sustainable epiphany that allows its ugly head to break the surface from time to time. 
LOL, who the hell do we think we are?



MarilynKnits said:


> We remember also some of the earlier Israeli, such as Abba Eban, who had a decidedly British accent.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> We remember also some of the earlier Israeli, such as Abba Eban, who had a decidedly British accent.


I believe he was from GB and emigrated.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> I believe he was from GB and emigrated.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abba_Eban

Technically true, after all what made Britain Great was being everywhere including Africa.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jellen said:


> Yup, imperialism has left its mark all over the world in more ways than one. At least the accents are attractive and pleasing.
> 
> It was interesting to watch John Oliver's new show on HBO "Last Week Tonight" as he spoke about immigration not only being an old issue but an issue in Europe as well as in the US.
> 
> ...


It has been going on for a long time. The Mongols going West, the Picts going South, and on and on. People have been wandering throughout recorded history looking, seeking, conquering, pillaging. Looking for food, looking for gold and gems, looking for women. Now we just have more sophisticated modes of transport and weaponry. And better record keeping.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We remember also some of the earlier Israeli, such as Abba Eban, who had a decidedly British accent.


He always sounded so reasonable, so trustworthy. Things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thanks for this, Poor Purl. There are famous people from Cumbria, in fact one, an author, is right from my neck of the woods. But they are not so well known across the pond, n'est pas? I did not know that Stan Laurel was from Cumbria. You learn something everyday. When I said not well known over here, I really meant in the entertainment field.
> 
> But as far as accents go, I think the ubiquitous TV does have a lot to do with the dumbing down of native speech. A few years ago there was a TV programme about the English language, titled "The Story of English," and how various places in the world speak with very English sounding accents because the first immigrants to those places were people from different parts of England. You can hear this in Australian and South African, which are both, I think, derivatives of Cockney, since many of the first white people to immigrate there were from this part of the world (some reluctantly as we know).
> 
> ...


William Wordsworth was from Cumbria, so we can blame the entire Romantic poets' movement on your home.

Since I began having too much free time, I've been auditing courses at graduate school in areas I had ignored before. I'll never get a degree, but there's also the advantage that I don't have to write papers or give reports unless I want to. I bet it would be fun for you to audit an anthropology class.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

And look at this!

Four African Teenagers Create Power From Pee
A group of African girls have made an engine that runs on a truly renewable resource: human urine.

Over the last two days, Lagos, Nigeria has hosted Maker Faire Africa, the Maker movements bastion on that continent. One of the most impressive and surprising devices displayed there is a device that uses a material we all have ready access to in order to power an engine. Thats right: four girls, aged 13 and 14, have created a prototype generator that runs on urine.

For one liter of urine (about half what a person produces in a day), the generator will six hours of electricity. The process works by separating the hydrogen out of the urine, and then using it to power the generator.

Take a deep breath, though. This isnt some sort of perpetual motion machine powered by pee. The separating of the hydrogen from the urine requires a source of electricity--and quite a bit of it. While the ammonia and urea in your urine make it easier to separate the hydrogen than it is to separate hydrogen from water (which is why we cant use water as a power source) this generator still requires a large power input to work in the first place. You couldnt just set this up in your bathroom and power your house from your toilet.

That said, other, more established scientists are pursuing urine as a power source, and so we can do nothing but tip our caps to these four girls for doing some serious technology leap-frogging: with very limited supplies and (we assume) no graduate degrees, theyve managed to create a device on the cutting edge of power generation.

http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680877/four-african-teenagers-create-power-from-pee


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

And here I thought making fertilizer from urine was so brilliant (thank you, Mother Earth News)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> And here I thought making fertilizer from urine was so brilliant (thank you, Mother Earth News)


Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey, if we did it here, just think we could save on sewer bills or septic tank maintenance and water treatment fees. All that in addition to creating electricity.



MarilynKnits said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> He always sounded so reasonable, so trustworthy. Things have changed a lot since then.


I can't figure out if the "leadership" is more corrupt, we are more cynical or we just hear too much more than we did before.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jellen said:


> I can't figure out if the "leadership" is more corrupt, we are more cynical or we just hear too much more than we did before.


I think much of it is more information being made available. Corruption has been going on since there was anything resembling politics. Think of the Roman republic and empire and the political hanky panky at the Forum.

Some of us are old enough to remember the radio and later TV program "You are There" where events in history were reenacted. Think of the hoo ha if some of the political events riddled with corruption were reenacted!


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Very true. See? I knew you were a genius.


MarilynKnits said:


> I think much of it is more information being made available. Corruption has been going on since there was anything resembling politics. Think of the Roman republic and empire and the political hanky panky at the Forum.
> 
> Some of us are old enough to remember the radio and later TV program "You are There" where events in history were reenacted. Think of the hoo ha if some of the political events riddled with corruption were reenacted!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> I can't figure out if the "leadership" is more corrupt, we are more cynical or we just hear too much more than we did before.


Probably all of the above. The leadership is almost laughably corrupt. Last time I visited Israel, the newspapers were full of stories about officials being tried for rape. High officials, maybe even the president (who is only a figurehead and has lots of free time).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> Hey, if we did it here, just think we could save on sewer bills or septic tank maintenance and water treatment fees. All that in addition to creating electricity.


With the way my feet have been swelling up, I could make a fortune just selling my overnight deposits.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

jellen said:


> Hey, if we did it here, just think we could save on sewer bills or septic tank maintenance and water treatment fees. All that in addition to creating electricity.


But what to do with #2???
:twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> With the way my feet have been swelling up, I could make a fortune just selling my overnight deposits.


Oh, Purl--keep 'em elevated and lay off the salt--

:-(


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Oh, Purl--keep 'em elevated and lay off the salt--
> 
> :-(


If only that worked, I take 80 MG of Furosemide a day and have my feet up as much as humanly possible, and still when I go to the doc's office staff get concerned. 
The injured ankle makes sense, I really don't understand why the other is so bad. Maybe some circulatory thing... I just hope that Ortho is the right direction. 
The positive feature is that orthos are so darned busy they tend to send people on to more appropriate treatments quickly, in my experience.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

maysmom said:


> But what to do with #2???
> :twisted:


I was going to say something naughty, we are in NB, tho.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> William Wordsworth was from Cumbria, so we can blame the entire Romantic poets' movement on your home.
> 
> Since I began having too much free time, I've been auditing courses at graduate school in areas I had ignored before. I'll never get a degree, but there's also the advantage that I don't have to write papers or give reports unless I want to. I bet it would be fun for you to audit an anthropology class.


Yes, you are right. Woodrow Wilson also has some sort of connection with my home town, Carlisle. I think it was something to do with this wife. I know there is a plaque on one of the buildings. But I just discovered this one time when I was visiting and didn't get time to investigate further. Being Canadian, though, it didn't mean too much to me.

As for auditing. I think that is a great idea. I always promised myself that I would finish my degree when I retired. Well, I have been officially retired for about five years, but I don't seem to have time to go back to university. Maybe I am just slower at doing things than I once was. Good for you, though, for auditing classes. I think that is great. We are never too old to learn.

There are so many things I would like to study, anthropology being one, geology another. I began to take an interest in rocks when one of my Montessori children showed a great interest. But I really fell in love when we visited Newfoundland. The rock formations are simply awesome. Much of the knowledge we have about how the planet was formed is garnered from study in Newfoundland.

But today I must finish weeding my garden. I have let it go whilst I painted my bedroom (which is not finished yet). But yesterday I decided the weeds just had to go. I did most of the front yard, and I will finish that today, as well as tacking the back. My husband maintains that someone came along and sprinkled weed seeds. He could be right. But I don't see anyone coming along to undo this work; it is up to me.

Keep up with the studying. Maybe one day I will get back to uni and finish what I started in my 30s.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> But what to do with #2???
> :twisted:


Ever hear of Milorganite?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ever hear of Milorganite?


No. But I have now. Thanks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milorganite


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> If only that worked, I take 80 MG of Furosemide a day and have my feet up as much as humanly possible, and still when I go to the doc's office staff get concerned.
> The injured ankle makes sense, I really don't understand why the other is so bad. Maybe some circulatory thing... I just hope that Ortho is the right direction.
> The positive feature is that orthos are so darned busy they tend to send people on to more appropriate treatments quickly, in my experience.


I'm always afraid that they only recommend surgery, but not the guy I saw today. He gave me exercise, a boot to wear while I sleep to keep the foot flexed, and a couple of heel cups to make it softer when I walk. So we'll see. No Rx, no PT, it's all in my hands - um, feet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ever hear of Milorganite?


Everything about this stuff is good, even the naming. Thanks, Marilyn.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm always afraid that they only recommend surgery, but not the guy I saw today. He gave me exercise, a boot to wear while I sleep to keep the foot flexed, and a couple of heel cups to make it softer when I walk. So we'll see. No Rx, no PT, it's all in my hands - um, feet.


And make sure you stay hydrated. Water helps flush out some of the toxins in your system and helps ease edema.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And make sure you stay hydrated. Water helps flush out some of the toxins in your system and helps ease edema.


You're a fount of information. Thanks again.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're a fount of information. Thanks again.


I am lucky to have a wonderful primary doc and a daughter who is a real fount of information. She knows everything.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All Who Pay Attention To Me:

I am home again, home again jiggety jig.

My SIL has greatly deteriorated since I saw her at TG. We could not spend a lot of time with her. But loved being with my brothers and living again with my twin.

There is no place like home and please be grateful that you are mostly well.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

jellen said:


> I was going to say something naughty, we are in NB, tho.


We could just toss it, targets remain unnamed.

:twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Will anything neutral be happening in your lives soon?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> Will anything neutral be happening in your lives soon?


My son in law is home from work tomorrow so I won't have to pick my little guy up from pre-school. Is that neutral enough for ya?
AND, it took me three tries to type ya rather than ay.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ho Hum. 

Are you drinking or smoking? ( What is this with the typing?)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am lucky to have a wonderful primary doc and a daughter who is a real fount of information. She knows everything.


An informed person is so much better off. Thumbs up to you and your daughter

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> Ho Hum.
> 
> Are you drinking or smoking? ( What is this with the typing?)


Hey, you asked for neutral. That is about as neutral as it gets.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Will anything neutral be happening in your lives soon?


Just finished my part on a lapghan my group is donating to charity. Everybody makes 7" x 9" rectangles. As a group we set up the color scheme. One woman crochets them together (4 across and 4 down) and I get the fun of crocheting around the outside and weaving in the ends. One of us volunteers once a month at an adult day care complex and delivers the lapghans there. The complex also administers hospice care, and that is where most of our offerings end up.

Neutral, uncontroversial, and fulfilling for us all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just finished my part on a lapghan my group is donating to charity. Everybody makes 7" x 9" rectangles. As a group we set up the color scheme. One woman crochets them together (4 across and 4 down) and I get the fun of crocheting around the outside and weaving in the ends. One of us volunteers once a month at an adult day care complex and delivers the lapghans there. The complex also administers hospice care, and that is where most of our offerings end up.
> 
> Neutral, uncontroversial, and fulfilling for us all.


And a real mitzvah.

My neutral for today is working on my textbook and going to a networking meeting this evening. I want to become a grant writer.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Grant writing can be very satisfying, I did a bit, with lots of support, when I was involved in various endeavors. You could be that lots of support person. 
When the time comes, SQM, think about some of the ancillary union organizations. The COSH outfits, for example,

http://www.coshnetwork.org/



SQM said:


> And a real mitzvah.
> 
> My neutral for today is working on my textbook and going to a networking meeting this evening. I want to become a grant writer.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

My neutral is that I bought some strawberries at the weekend. These are the most delicious strawberries I have ever tasted. They are organically and locally grown. I usually buy up to 50 lbs to make jam. The most delicious jam, friend says. However, I made jam last year so don't need to do it this year.

But I got to thinking. Can I grow strawberries by planting a strawberry? I went to my friend, Mr. Google, and was delighted to learn that strawberries can be grown from seeds. Of course they can, you say. There was quite a lot of information about obtaining the seeds, caring for the seeds, planting the seeds, and then . . . harvesting the fruit.

I am going to give it a try. I may not have my own strawberries for a couple of years, but it is worth a try. The strawberries I bought were $6.50 a pound . . . worth every penny. The store-bought varieties are not a patch on these, even if they are organically grown. I am so looking forward to harvesting my own crop.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, we have a nice little patch, mostly we feed the local animals with a few for my favorite 3 yo. 
The plants were here when we moved and will soon not be good anymore. They last for five year cycles someone told me.



BlueJay21 said:


> My neutral is that I bought some strawberries at the weekend. These are the most delicious strawberries I have ever tasted. They are organically and locally grown. I usually buy up to 50 lbs to make jam. The most delicious jam, friend says. However, I made jam last year so don't need to do it this year.
> 
> But I got to thinking. Can I grow strawberries by planting a strawberry? I went to my friend, Mr. Google, and was delighted to learn that strawberries can be grown from seeds. Of course they can, you say. There was quite a lot of information about obtaining the seeds, caring for the seeds, planting the seeds, and then . . . harvesting the fruit.
> 
> I am going to give it a try. I may not have my own strawberries for a couple of years, but it is worth a try. The strawberries I bought were $6.50 a pound . . . worth every penny. The store-bought varieties are not a patch on these, even if they are organically grown. I am so looking forward to harvesting my own crop.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Grant writing can be very satisfying, I did a bit, with lots of support, when I was involved in various endeavors. You could be that lots of support person.
> When the time comes, SQM, think about some of the ancillary union organizations. The COSH outfits, for example,
> 
> http://www.coshnetwork.org/


Thanks for responding, Friend. I am interested in microfinance or the arts once I get going.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ho Hum.
> 
> Are you drinking or smoking? ( What is this with the typing


It's not the method, it's the greed--she won't share, lol!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought 5 boxes of native strawberries this afternoon. No comparison between these and those at the grocery store. There's about one week left till the native ones are done. 

That's one problem with growing strawberries-they need to be replanted every few years. Blueberry bushes just get bigger. We had 3 at our old house, 1 early, 1 middle, and 1 late. Now it's just easier all around to go to the local "pick your own" for strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, peaches, and apples.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ever hear of Milorganite?


My mind registered "morganite," the gem. No comparison!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And make sure you stay hydrated. Water helps flush out some of the toxins in your system and helps ease edema.


It's amazing what being well hydrated does for a person. It's my first go-to thing to use for headaches and pollen allergies. Usually the headache goes away completely in just about the same time it would if I took a pill for it and the allergic reactions lessen noticeably, so I take less stuff for that. Let's all give a hearty cheer for good old water!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> But what to do with #2???
> :twisted:


Send it to the Woodland Park Zoo in Seattle to add to their other animal waste and then you can get "Zoo Doo" after it's been composted. You'd probably need a special envelope, however... :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Send it to the Woodland Park Zoo in Seattle to add to their other animal waste and then you can get "Zoo Doo" after it's been composted. You'd probably need a special envelope, however... :mrgreen: :twisted:


Would they welcome sloth's Zoo Doo?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Would they welcome sloth's Zoo Doo?


Since it's so slow, the plants would take at least an additional season to come up. That might be an advantage.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's amazing what being well hydrated does for a person. It's my first go-to thing to use for headaches and pollen allergies. Usually the headache goes away completely in just about the same time it would if I took a pill for it and the allergic reactions lessen noticeably, so I take less stuff for that. Let's all give a hearty cheer for good old water!!


And a good wash of the nares with a neti pot does wonders, too.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Since it's so slow, the plants would take at least an additional season to come up. That might be an advantage.


Are you referring to the speed at which said doo is produced or decomposed enough to be used as fertilizer? Ah, our shining gem of the South Seas, I am never ceased to be amazed (and envious!) at your thought processes!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Would they welcome sloth's Zoo Doo?


Only if sloth's doo is done at a zoo??

:shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> And a good wash of the nares with a neti pot does wonders, too.


Both my evil republican twin and I got serious infections with neti pots. Beware!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> And a real mitzvah.
> 
> My neutral for today is working on my textbook and going to a networking meeting this evening. I want to become a grant writer.


You've most likely mentioned this before, but what is the subject of your textbook?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> You've most likely mentioned this before, but what is the subject of your textbook?


Developmental reading and writing strategies text for college students who did not pass the literacy part of entrance exams at their local colleges. I assume the students are fairly atypical - foreign students, students with learning issues and older students. Thanks for asking.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Developmental reading and writing strategies text for college students who did not pass the literacy part of entrance exams at their local colleges. I assume the students are fairly atypical - foreign students, students with learning issues and older students. Thanks for asking.


Well, I am impressed! Way to go!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Well, I am impressed! Way to go!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, I forget your real first name.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Here in NYC, we are having a beautiful summer evening - fluffy clouds, the light coming in at a low angle, a bit breezy at 82 degrees.

What does your evening look like?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Here in NYC, we are having a beautiful summer evening - fluffy clouds, the light coming in at a low angle, a bit breezy at 82 degrees.
> 
> What does your evening look like?


It's beautiful here in Northern California. Dinner is leftover salmon, salad, and zucchini latkes, so not much work to do. I love leftovers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> It's beautiful here in Northern California. Dinner is leftover salmon, salad, and zucchini latkes, so not much work to do. I love leftovers.


You make me laugh with your yiddish witticisms.
When you have your bat mitzvah, we will all come.

So how were the zucchini latkes and was it hard to make? I guess I can fry in Olive Oil.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You make me laugh with your yiddish witticisms.
> When you have your bat mitzvah, we will all come.
> 
> So how were the zucchini latkes and was it hard to make? I guess I can fry in Olive Oil.


Too old for bat mitzvah (or bas? Mitzvah). Tonight I'm going to make the zucchini latkes with onion, egg, and bread or cracker crumbs. No matzo on hand. Went to knitting today and we had a poor turnout---just 6 again. I guess people are en vacance. We managed to eat a lot, though. I brought lemon bars and my cream cheese brownies. I had planned to make blueberry muffins but I had a headache and didn't get to the store for the berries. When I'm on the schedule for treats I make everyone take home the leftovers because I don't need it and my husband is diabetic. We still had a good time and laughed a lot. I needed that because I've been a grump this week with headaches and aches and pains of advancing age.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Too old for bat mitzvah (or bas? Mitzvah). Tonight I'm going to make the zucchini latkes with onion, egg, and bread or cracker crumbs. No matzo on hand. Went to knitting today and we had a poor turnout---just 6 again. I guess people are en vacance. We managed to eat a lot, though. I brought lemon bars and my cream cheese brownies. I had planned to make blueberry muffins but I had a headache and didn't get to the store for the berries. When I'm on the schedule for treats I make everyone take home the leftovers because I don't need it and my husband is diabetic. We still had a good time and laughed a lot. I needed that because I've been a grump this week with headaches and aches and pains of advancing age.


You haven't seemed grumpy here, and if your age is advancing, so is mine.

I knew a man who had his bar mitzvah when he was 80, and he'd been born Jewish. So you're still young enough. Remember: you'll get presents. (In my day, the standard was a Waterman's pen and pencil set. Wouldn't you love one of those?)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You haven't seemed grumpy here, and if your age is advancing, so is mine.
> 
> I knew a man who had his bar mitzvah when he was 80, and he'd been born Jewish. So you're still young enough. Remember: you'll get presents. (In my day, the standard was a Waterman's pen and pencil set. Wouldn't you love one of those?)


If I have a bat mitzvah, I would like a trip to Paris or a Prius. And I can't read Hebrew so it has to be transliterated or whatever that word is. I drove by the temple today on my way home from knitting. A doctor from my clinic married the rabbi. Is this good Neutral Bridges conversation?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If I have a bat mitzvah, I would like a trip to Paris or a Prius. And I can't read Hebrew so it has to be transliterated or whatever that word is. I drove by the temple today on my way home from knitting. A doctor from my clinic married the rabbi. Is this good Neutral Bridges conversation?


It must be; it's certainly boring enough. I mean the whole conversation.

Paris or a Prius, huh? I was happy to get a sweater with a fur collar. This is going to need more thought.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It must be; it's certainly boring enough. I mean the whole conversation.
> 
> Paris or a Prius, huh? I was happy to get a sweater with a fur collar. This is going to need more thought.


Well, I'm not 13.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Well, I'm not 13.


So you think you deserve more? BTW, I looked up your birthday and it turns out I'm older than you (by about 4 months). A little respect would be in order.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Too old for bat mitzvah (or bas? Mitzvah). Tonight I'm going to make the zucchini latkes with onion, egg, and bread or cracker crumbs. No matzo on hand. Went to knitting today and we had a poor turnout---just 6 again. I guess people are en vacance. We managed to eat a lot, though. I brought lemon bars and my cream cheese brownies. I had planned to make blueberry muffins but I had a headache and didn't get to the store for the berries. When I'm on the schedule for treats I make everyone take home the leftovers because I don't need it and my husband is diabetic. We still had a good time and laughed a lot. I needed that because I've been a grump this week with headaches and aches and pains of advancing age.


Al, I (of advancing age, too) find that hot humid low-pressure atmospheric conditions really ramp up my headaches. I have to spend my time in air-conditioned areas to relieve the sinus pressure.
As for latkes, my Polish grandmother made potato pancakes very much like latkes. Nobody's made them so good since!
Have you ever used matzo meal for coating oven-baked chicken?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Both my evil republican twin and I got serious infections with neti pots. Beware!


Hmm, yours is the first cases I've heard of. Both my son-in-law and sister use them frequently (with a saline solution.) We all started "neti-ing" on the advice of our ear, nose, & throat dr.
Sorry to hear about your experiences!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Hmm, yours is the first cases I've heard of. Both my son-in-law and sister use them frequently (with a saline solution.) We all started "neti-ing" on the advice of our ear, nose, & throat dr.
> Sorry to hear about your experiences!


I use a form of Neti pot, too. I have the plastic squeeze bottle variety. I use boiled water and I also stick the thing in the microwave for 20-30 seconds to kind of sterilize it. Never had an infection.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Al, I (of advancing age, too) find that hot humid low-pressure atmospheric conditions really ramp up my headaches. I have to spend my time in air-conditioned areas to relieve the sinus pressure.
> As for latkes, my Polish grandmother made potato pancakes very much like latkes. Nobody's made them so good since!
> Have you ever used matzo meal for coating oven-baked chicken?


When the fog rolls in overnight I wake up with a headache. I don't do well with changes in atmospheric pressure. This morning I had to take my migraine abortive pill, Allegra, and two ibuprofen just to be able to go to my knitting group. 
I haven't tried using matzo for chicken coating. Maybe I'll try it for my bat mitzvah, when and if I have one. Haha--just in case people think I'm serious.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are my zucchini latkes. I flattened them and let them cook, then flipped them over. Not bad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> So you think you deserve more? BTW, I looked up your birthday and it turns out I'm older than you (by about 4 months). A little respect would be in order.


I think you are both younger than me. Hi everyone -- how are you doing?

Had another test today -- 2 more to go next week and I am finished. then find out what is happening.

Nice day here in the north - Are you back SQM? I haven't been here for about 4 days as have been busy with the color and texture conversations and going for tests. I hope you are home and that you caught up on your rest. It is tiring to have a visit like that. I hope you sil is not suffering too much and that your brother is coping. We went through that with my son in 2010 when he had esophageal cancer. NOt easy. Terrible time for everyone. He suffered a lot and it was so hard.

I hope to get back here more over the weekend. It has been so hectic in our house lately.

Congratulations on writing your textbook. Are you nearly finished or are you in the middle of it?

Are or were you a teacher? at what Level? So many interesting people on this thread and others in KP. 
I would think that might be an interesting subject. I applaud you.

I am a bit weary tonight - woke up at 4 am and darned if i could get back to sleep -- decided not to have a nap so I am tired. Hope I sleep well tonight. The waiting for the tests is worse than the tests. oh well, soon will be finished.

I hope everyone is doing well. Has Bonnie checked in? I am so tired I can't remember when her week away is up. I know she has family visiting too.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here are my zucchini latkes. I flattened them and let them cook, then flipped them over. Not bad.


The latkes look good, but your tile wall is gorgeous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are both younger than me. Hi everyone -- how are you doing?
> 
> Had another test today -- 2 more to go next week and I am finished. then find out what is happening.
> 
> ...


Have you gotten back any results of those neverending tests? Get some rest; you can catch up with us later or (gasp!) not even bother to. No word from Bonnie yet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The latkes look good, but your tile wall is gorgeous.


Thank you on both counts, my elder! Someone is actually older than I!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you gotten back any results of those neverending tests? Get some rest; you can catch up with us later or (gasp!) not even bother to. No word from Bonnie yet.


Nothing specific but two of the doctors who did the echo cardiogram and the cat scan said that if anythng looked worrisome I would be told immediately. Haven't heard anything so I am starting to feel less concerned. I guess they will check everything out and let me know. I will say this,if I can get through these tests with nothing too much wrong it will be good to know at my age.

It sounds as if the attacks could be something called vaso vagal and if that is all it is then there isn't much they can do. It would be good news if that is all that is wrong. we will see. I will let you know when I hear something.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are both younger than me. Hi everyone -- how are you doing?
> 
> Had another test today -- 2 more to go next week and I am finished. then find out what is happening.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley. Glad you made it through all those tests in one piece. I hope the results give you some answers and if there's anything abnormal, let's hope there are easy remedies.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When the fog rolls in overnight I wake up with a headache. I don't do well with changes in atmospheric pressure. This morning I had to take my migraine abortive pill, Allegra, and two ibuprofen just to be able to go to my knitting group.
> I haven't tried using matzo for chicken coating. Maybe I'll try it for my bat mitzvah, when and if I have one. Haha--just in case people think I'm serious.


From what I've heard, you're never too old for a bat mitzvah. I'll ask my SIL next time I see him--just think, you can have a rollicking good party with music of your choice. (We'll all help you with the choices, lol!)_


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nothing specific but two of the doctors who did the echo cardiogram and the cat scan said that if anythng looked worrisome I would be told immediately. Haven't heard anything so I am starting to feel less concerned. I guess they will check everything out and let me know. I will say this,if I can get through these tests with nothing too much wrong it will be good to know at my age.
> 
> It sounds as if the attacks could be something called vaso vagal and if that is all it is then there isn't much they can do. It would be good news if that is all that is wrong. we will see. I will let you know when I hear something.


Glad to hear that all went as scheduled. I'm not real sure about "vaso-vagal," but i do know that some of my patients could not have their temps taken with rectal thermometers (this was back in the Dark Ages, of course!) It seems that inserting those items stimulates the vagal nerve which slows down the heart rate. Anyhow, keep thinking good thoughts!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you on both counts, my elder! Someone is actually older than I!


Shirley brags that she's older than both of us. Or each of us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are both younger than me. Hi everyone -- how are you doing?
> 
> Had another test today -- 2 more to go next week and I am finished. then find out what is happening.
> 
> ...


I am back into my NYC life. Thanks for asking. The situation was awful in Chgo but my twin and I did all we could to help my brother. My textbook is like the Myth of Sisyphus. Sorry you had to lose a son. Sending you healing energy for your body and mind. For your spirit - you are on your own.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There was an article in the local paper with information attributed to www.whatdoctorsknow.com about sleep inducing snacks. The claim is that complex carbs, lean proteins, and milk promote a good night's sleep. Among the suggested snacks to increase serotonin levels are a banana with low fat yogurt, low fat cottage cheese with a few pita chips, peanut butter on whole grain crackers, or an apple with mozzarella string cheese. The five categories are: 1) complex multi grain carbs; simple carbs with sugars decrease serotonin levels and interfere with sleep; 2) lean proteins such as low fat cheese, turkey, chicken, and fish. Don't have any of them fried as fats are hard to digest and can delay sleep; 3) heart healthy fats such as nut butters, walnuts, or almonds; 4) some beverages such as warm milk or chamomile or peppermint tea. They say to have that last cup of caffienated beverage by 2 PM; and 5) some fresh herbs such as sage or basil which have a calming effect. Basil and walnut and olive oil pesto on whole grain pita chips, for example.

Hope you get a good night's sleep. I find when I manage at least a solid six I feel better the entire next day.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if the attacks could be something called vaso vagal and if that is all it is then there isn't much they can do. It would be good news if that is all that is wrong. we will see. I will let you know when I hear something.


Shirley, I looked up vasovagil syndrome and there are some panaceas short of needing a pacemaker. It seems that controlling your blood pressure to keep it from being too low and not standing for prolonged periods may help. See what your doctor suggests. I hope that it is nothing more serious, as this can be controlled to a degree.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Would they welcome sloth's Zoo Doo?


I doubt they really accept "donations" (unless it's money) but I'm sure they include their sloths' product in their compost.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, I looked up vasovagil syndrome and there are some panaceas short of needing a pacemaker. It seems that controlling your blood pressure to keep it from being too low and not standing for prolonged periods may help. See what your doctor suggests. I hope that it is nothing more serious, as this can be controlled to a degree.


If that is what is causing my attacks which are bad enough to go into emerg.I know it can be dealt with. Once I know what they are I am sure i can deal with it.

the Doctors were or are concerned it was my heart although it does seem tied into my intestinal system as I get so much cramping etc. They were worried as I have had an MI which I didn't know about and these attacks -although I don't lose consciousness - I do collapse. I have had a cat scan to check it out - I haven't had any results, which is reassuring so I just need to have a colonoscopy and wear a holter monitor to check my heart activity and at least we will know what it is or isn't.

Sorry if this is too much information. Thanks for the concern. I appreciate it so much.

If it is not a major problem and doesn't require surgery we will likely be moving to Vancouver Island in the fall. right now things are up in the air.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shirley brags that she's older than both of us. Or each of us.


I am sure I am older than each of you individually - not added together!!

I feel much better - got a good night's sleep and had a perm yesterday so I feel more human.

It is a lovely day and I am going over to the club house and have coffee with the swimming exercise group. I hope to get back to doing my water exercises one we find out that it is safe for me to do them. There are l0 of us and a few more join us for coffee.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am sure I am older than each of you individually - not added together!!
> 
> I feel much better - got a good night's sleep and had a perm yesterday so I feel more human.
> 
> It is a lovely day and I am going over to the club house and have coffee with the swimming exercise group. I hope to get back to doing my water exercises one we find out that it is safe for me to do them. There are l0 of us and a few more join us for coffee.


Go, swim, have coffee and laughs at the club. It's nice to see you so relaxed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For all fans of The Secret Lives of Sheep, and those who will become fans after seeing today's edition, it is just hilarious today, and an all-ewe edition.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-268876-1.html#5597694


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For all fans of The Secret Lives of Sheep, and those who will become fans after seeing today's edition, it is just hilarious today, and an all-ewe edition.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-268876-1.html#5597694


Count me as a fan. I've been following her faithfully. My favorite was the one with the little dog.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Count me as a fan. I've been following her faithfully. My favorite was the one with the little dog.


I haven't been following it but this one was great. Might go back a ways.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is peach-blackberry cake ready to go into the oven. Our neighbors' family is arriving tonight from New York and we're going over tomorrow for a gathering. I've never made this before, so let's hope it turns out OK.
Neutral post, n'est pas?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This is peach-blackberry cake ready to go into the oven. Our neighbors' family is arriving tonight from New York and we're going over tomorrow for a gathering. I've never made this before, so let's hope it turns out OK.
> Neutral post, n'est pas?


Mais oui!

Invite me over to eat that cake. I am from NY also.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mais oui!
> 
> Invite me over to eat that cake. I am from NY also.


But you aren't visiting, are you? I have to wait another 30 minutes and it'll be done. I'll see how it looks then, but won't get to taste until tomorrow. My friend is making a NY cheesecake. I'm surrounded by NY people. Well, we have two NY families we count as friends here. They've been here for a very long time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It smells wonderful in here!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That looks so good!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> It smells wonderful in here!


It smells wonderful here too. What doesn't Our Al do well?

Bah tay ah vone. Eat well in Hebrew.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> It smells wonderful here too. What doesn't Our Al do well?
> 
> Bah tay ah vone. Eat well in Hebrew.


Mangia, mangia. (Italian)

Flattery will get you everywhere. I'll save a piece for you. I'm an average baker and knitter. My Home Ec teachers would not believe that I get pleasure out of doing these simple things. I don't do fancy, I just want good.
I'm having my coffee trying to get rid of my headache. We're going out for breakfast at 9 with some friends. I'll take another picture of the cake later after I get it out of the pan and put the extra peaches and blackberries on top.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Mangia, mangia. (Italian)
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere. I'll save a piece for you. I'm an average baker and knitter. My Home Ec teachers would not believe that I get pleasure out of doing these simple things. I don't do fancy, I just want good.
> I'm having my coffee trying to get rid of my headache. We're going out for breakfast at 9 with some friends. I'll take another picture of the cake later after I get it out of the pan and put the extra peaches and blackberries on top.


When I was 9 and was taught to knit in girl scouts, one of the leaders said I would never learn to knit. At that age I did not have good fine motor skills. So undaunted, the fearless Sloth waited 4 years and learned in a snap from a neighbor to knit with perfect gauge. I love being told I cannot do something - it spurs me into action.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> When I was 9 and was taught to knit in girl scouts, one of the leaders said I would never learn to knit. At that age I did not have good fine motor skills. So undaunted, the fearless Sloth waited 4 years and learned in a snap from a neighbor to knit with perfect gauge. I love being told I cannot do something - it spurs me into action.


We need to get this chatty neutral place going again. I forgot to take a picture of my finished cake yesterday, but it looked beautiful and was delicious. I served it with a few extra slices of peaches and blackberries. We had a wonderful dinner and good conversation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it possible to disagree with a person's POV and still not dislike that person?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is it possible to disagree with a person's POV and still not dislike that person?


My first response was "Of course. I know couples who disagree with each other on important things but have been together forever." On second thought, you ought to make it clear what the POV is in regard to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is it possible to disagree with a person's POV and still not dislike that person?


I think it is very possible if it is both sides. I have many friends who are completely different in their feelings aboiut lots of things including Politics. You have to respect them as people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We need to get this chatty neutral place going again. I forgot to take a picture of my finished cake yesterday, but it looked beautiful and was delicious. I served it with a few extra slices of peaches and blackberries. We had a wonderful dinner and good conversation.


I wish I lived closer to you Al. You are such a wonderful cook. 
Also you are my friend! (not in that order). I am going to try to stay here and stay away from the other threads once again.

I hope Bonnie comes back and KIN as well, so there are two, and all of you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My first response was "Of course. I know couples who disagree with each other on important things but have been together forever." On second thought, you ought to make it clear what the POV is in regard to.


I am reading Tulushkin's bio of the Chabad Rabbi and one chapter mentions that there were many people that Schneerson disagreed with yet he argued with that person without demeaning them. Why is it that we can disagree on other threads and it always degenerates into name calling or other sort of personal bashing? The book got me thinking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, to be your neighbor! Looks lovely.



alcameron said:


> This is peach-blackberry cake ready to go into the oven. Our neighbors' family is arriving tonight from New York and we're going over tomorrow for a gathering. I've never made this before, so let's hope it turns out OK.
> Neutral post, n'est pas?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am reading Tulushkin's bio of the Chabad Rabbi and one chapter mentions that there were many people that Schneerson disagreed with yet he argued with that person without demeaning them. Why is it that we can disagree on other threads and it always degenerates into name calling or other sort of personal bashing? The book got me thinking.


It doesn't always degenerate into name calling. KFN and I argue all the time. It depends on how much the two parties dislike each other. And it's not always two at a time. When more people get involved, there's more opportunity for nastiness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For me it depends on the person's character. If they are fair and open-minded, I am too. If their mind is closed and full of hate, I don't count that person as a friend no matter their POV. IMHO



SQM said:


> Is it possible to disagree with a person's POV and still not dislike that person?


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is it possible to disagree with a person's POV and still not dislike that person?


Most certainly.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am reading Tulushkin's bio of the Chabad Rabbi and one chapter mentions that there were many people that Schneerson disagreed with yet he argued with that person without demeaning them. Why is it that we can disagree on other threads and it always degenerates into name calling or other sort of personal bashing? The book got me thinking.


There are some people with whom one cannot disagree as they are always right and can not tolerate another's opinion. They are unable to have a discussion about anything. And then there are the people who contribute on this thread who are intelligent enough to know that people may disagree but that does not make them bad people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> There are some people with whom one cannot disagree as they are always right and can not tolerate another's opinion. They are unable to have a discussion about anything. And then there are the people who contribute on this thread who are intelligent enough to know that people may disagree but that does not make them bad people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> When I was 9 and was taught to knit in girl scouts, one of the leaders said I would never learn to knit. At that age I did not have good fine motor skills. So undaunted, the fearless Sloth waited 4 years and learned in a snap from a neighbor to knit with perfect gauge. I love being told I cannot do something - it spurs me into action.


I am glad there are a lot of us like that. It is the story of my life.

It is like a dare.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am reading Tulushkin's bio of the Chabad Rabbi and one chapter mentions that there were many people that Schneerson disagreed with yet he argued with that person without demeaning them. Why is it that we can disagree on other threads and it always degenerates into name calling or other sort of personal bashing? The book got me thinking.


SQM - you remain kind and don't give up trying to reach a middle road and at least a discussion. I don't see you losing it or taking them too seriously. I admire you for that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I finally finished a summer sweater - I am quite happy with it. It s two different weight yarns -- both baby and sport and it is the first time I have tried something different with the neck. 

It will be good for our cool evenings here in my part of the world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Shirley, I love your sweater design. I can understand what your class on colors demonstrated. If I'm going to all the trouble of handknitting, I want it to be spectacular. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Incredible sweater and of course you will tell us it was easy to do. The neckline and pleats are so interesting. Brava!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh Shirley, I love your sweater design. I can understand what your class on colors demonstrated. If I'm going to all the trouble of handknitting, I want it to be spectacular. Thanks for the inspiration.


It was so nice to see my friends from here taking the class (conversation). I appreciate the support. The texture class is doing well too. They are good together. I enjoyed it very much as with the workshops someone else is teaching and I missed it. This was so much fun and it is great when you see the light go on for people.

I thank PP and Marilyn and you and possibly others for being there, and joining in. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Incredible sweater and of course you will tell us it was easy to do. The neckline and pleats are so interesting. Brava!


Thanks so much. I have so much fun. I hate following patterns and over the years I just do my own. Never know what I am going to end up with when I start but that is the fun for me.

I think this one will be nice for this climate in the evenings or in a restaurant with air conditioning. Thanks again

ps the neckline was an accident - I didn't want a high neck button so just cast on at each end when the mood struck and I saw a 
different neckline appearing. The bottom part was something else I tried - as I wanted it to flare a bit. Wasn't sure whether i would have to rip it out but it worked.

When do you start the workshop{?}where you write a play? soon if I remember. That is something I always wanted to do . I always writeup our trips etc. and memories - for the kids. have about l0 from over the years but never did get down and really try a book. I would love lot live closer and learn more about the process.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My playwriting program actually starts tomorrow. It should be the most interesting activity I have done in a while. I also just finished a week's program that was very helpful for older professionals to segue into a new career. So I am looking into grant writing and doing a course online.

Thanks Designer for asking and for remembering!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> My playwriting program actually starts tomorrow. It should be the most interesting activity I have done in a while. I also just finished a week's program that was very helpful for older professionals to segue into a new career. So I am looking into grant writing and doing a course online.
> 
> Thanks Designer for asking and for remembering!


I would love to take something like that. You all have such interesting and varied lives and ideas. It is a pleasure to know you all. May's mom I didn't realize you were a nurse. Must have missed it along the way. I bet you were a darned good one!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a brand new post on KP. A total riot!

/www.youtube.com/v/_CwHrJt8Oz8


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is a brand new post on KP. A total riot!
> 
> /www.youtube.com/v/_CwHrJt8Oz8


Brilliant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My playwriting program actually starts tomorrow. It should be the most interesting activity I have done in a while. I also just finished a week's program that was very helpful for older professionals to segue into a new career. So I am looking into grant writing and doing a course online.
> 
> Thanks Designer for asking and for remembering!


I hope it's entertaining as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished a summer sweater - I am quite happy with it. It s two different weight yarns -- both baby and sport and it is the first time I have tried something different with the neck.
> 
> It will be good for our cool evenings here in my part of the world.


It's beautiful, Shirley. The neckline is very inventive. I hope you'll give away your secrets.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished a summer sweater - I am quite happy with it. It s two different weight yarns -- both baby and sport and it is the first time I have tried something different with the neck.
> 
> It will be good for our cool evenings here in my part of the world.


I really like the style of this jacket. The neckline is very unusual and I think flattering and the bottom edge is effective with the pleating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad there are a lot of us like that. It is the story of my life.
> 
> It is like a dare.


Sort of like my husband's life. His younger brother was the golden boy, and my sweetie was "never going to amount to anything". He took the challenge and ran with it with the support and mentoring of a few good people, his boss at the hardware store where he worked after school (allowance? what allowance, we are saving for brother's college tuition) and his shop teachers in junior high.

His shop teacher helped him apply for a scholarship program to become a shop teacher. He got his BS from NYU on a full tuition scholarship, then his MS at CCNY, finishing his degree just before open enrollment went into effect. His professional association honored him as teacher of the year one year. More than twenty years after his retirement he still has former students come over and thank him for what they learned in his classes.

Meanwhile golden boy flunked out after one semester at Stevens and spent his work life in tech support. My guy got me; g.b. got a junior high dropout and a divorce. Don't wish g.b. any ill although I think he is a jerk. Not his fault he was treated differently, and he is a loving and caring brother to my one true love. But guess who took charge of looking after MIL in her dotage. You got it.

With sufficient intelligence and excellent concentration and focus, you can accomplish any reasonable goal you set for yourself. If you don't at least try to fulfill your ambitions, you will never know what heights you can reach.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished a summer sweater - I am quite happy with it. It s two different weight yarns -- both baby and sport and it is the first time I have tried something different with the neck.
> 
> It will be good for our cool evenings here in my part of the world.


So many lovely details. I love the semi keyhole neckline, the perfect summer length and width sleeves, and the pleated effect in the back. Hope you enjoy this lovely sweater for many summers to come.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is a brand new post on KP. A total riot!
> 
> /www.youtube.com/v/_CwHrJt8Oz8


Hilarious. Loved the real gotcha.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of like my husband's life. His younger brother was the golden boy, and my sweetie was "never going to amount to anything". He took the challenge and ran with it with the support and mentoring of a few good people, his boss at the hardware store where he worked after school (allowance? what allowance, we are saving for brother's college tuition) and his shop teachers in junior high.
> 
> His shop teacher helped him apply for a scholarship program to become a shop teacher. He got his BS from NYU on a full tuition scholarship, then his MS at CCNY, finishing his degree just before open enrollment went into effect. His professional association honored him as teacher of the year one year. More than twenty years after his retirement he still has former students come over and thank him for what they learned in his classes.
> 
> ...


-------
Sometimes people think too much -- I don't mean you should jump in foolishly but my sister never took a chance -- she was always worried that ' it wouldn't work out and then what would she do. I never felt that way. I jumped in when I felt way down deep it was right. Same when I met my Hubby we knew the first evening and decided to get married on the 3rd night after I met him. She was horrified. She married the fellow she went with in high school - they fought all the time then. Had a big wedding (you can see my 'wedding dress' in my avatar There were six of us at my wedding and they were friends of my Husband who was in the army - I didn't know any of them). They are still friends of ours}

-Sister's marriage  lasted two years. We have had 59 years. tells you something. We booked a ship and with 3 kids (one 8 months old) emigrated to New Zealand and lived there 4 years. Best thing we ever did. We are still in touch with our friends there. You have to LIVE your life.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------- Same when I met my Hubby we knew the first evening and decided to get married on the 3rd night after I met him. - - - - - - We have had 59 years. tells you something.


The evening I met my husband we were teen aged college freshmen who had never had a steady and rarely dated in high school. We spent hours talking while everyone else at the mixer was either dancing or eating store bought cookies and drinking some vile looking fruit punch.

When it came time to leave and we were walking to the exit he told me that some day he would marry me. Honestly I thought he was nuts. 4 1/2 years later after we had our degrees and he fulfilled his full time commitment to military service we got married. That was 56 1/2 years ago.

He still says it was the best move he ever made in his life. I agree!

Shirley, I guess we are among the world's winners.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The evening I met my husband we were teen aged college freshmen who had never had a steady and rarely dated in high school. We spent hours talking while everyone else at the mixer was either dancing or eating store bought cookies and drinking some vile looking fruit punch.
> 
> When it came time to leave and we were walking to the exit he told me that some day he would marry me. Honestly I thought he was nuts. 4 1/2 years later after we had our degrees and he fulfilled his full time commitment to military service we got married. That was 56 1/2 years ago.
> 
> ...


---
We are 59 years - He makes me laugh even when I am mad (need him around here sometimes! And absolutely supports everything I do. Knew it the minute I laid eyes on him and knew he knew it too. Long story (my kids keep asking us to tell their friends as they think they are kidding). Never a doubt. We are winners indeed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here it is blocked and ready to go out for dinner. I am happy with it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You look lovely and if I made that sweater, I would frame it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we all thank you for offering to share your experience.



Designer1234 said:


> It was so nice to see my friends from here taking the class (conversation). I appreciate the support. The texture class is doing well too. They are good together. I enjoyed it very much as with the workshops someone else is teaching and I missed it. This was so much fun and it is great when you see the light go on for people.
> 
> I thank PP and Marilyn and you and possibly others for being there, and joining in. Shirley


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here it is blocked and ready to go out for dinner. I am happy with it.


The buttons you used are perfect. Looks great on you. That soft shade of blue is a good color for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please keep us informed.



SQM said:


> My playwriting program actually starts tomorrow. It should be the most interesting activity I have done in a while. I also just finished a week's program that was very helpful for older professionals to segue into a new career. So I am looking into grant writing and doing a course online.
> 
> Thanks Designer for asking and for remembering!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You got a keeper.



MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of like my husband's life. His younger brother was the golden boy, and my sweetie was "never going to amount to anything". He took the challenge and ran with it with the support and mentoring of a few good people, his boss at the hardware store where he worked after school (allowance? what allowance, we are saving for brother's college tuition) and his shop teachers in junior high.
> 
> His shop teacher helped him apply for a scholarship program to become a shop teacher. He got his BS from NYU on a full tuition scholarship, then his MS at CCNY, finishing his degree just before open enrollment went into effect. His professional association honored him as teacher of the year one year. More than twenty years after his retirement he still has former students come over and thank him for what they learned in his classes.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo. You said it all.



Designer1234 said:


> -------
> Sometimes people think too much -- I don't mean you should jump in foolishly but my sister never took a chance -- she was always worried that ' it wouldn't work out and then what would she do. I never felt that way. I jumped in when I felt way down deep it was right. Same when I met my Hubby we knew the first evening and decided to get married on the 3rd night after I met him. She was horrified. She married the fellow she went with in high school - they fought all the time then. Had a big wedding (you can see my 'wedding dress' in my avatar There were six of us at my wedding and they were friends of my Husband who was in the army - I didn't know any of them). They are still friends of ours}
> 
> -Sister's marriage lasted two years. We have had 59 years. tells you something. We booked a ship and with 3 kids (one 8 months old) emigrated to New Zealand and lived there 4 years. Best thing we ever did. We are still in touch with our friends there. You have to LIVE your life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of like my husband's life. His younger brother was the golden boy, and my sweetie was "never going to amount to anything". He took the challenge and ran with it with the support and mentoring of a few good people, his boss at the hardware store where he worked after school (allowance? what allowance, we are saving for brother's college tuition) and his shop teachers in junior high.
> 
> His shop teacher helped him apply for a scholarship program to become a shop teacher. He got his BS from NYU on a full tuition scholarship, then his MS at CCNY, finishing his degree just before open enrollment went into effect. His professional association honored him as teacher of the year one year. More than twenty years after his retirement he still has former students come over and thank him for what they learned in his classes.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here it is blocked and ready to go out for dinner. I am happy with it.


Gorgeous--the sweater, the colors, and the Designer!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gorgeous--the sweater, the colors, and the Designer!


I'll second that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> My playwriting program actually starts tomorrow. It should be the most interesting activity I have done in a while. I also just finished a week's program that was very helpful for older professionals to segue into a new career. So I am looking into grant writing and doing a course online.
> 
> Thanks Designer for asking and for remembering!


How did your first day or days go? I was thinking about you and wondering - also wishing I had had the opportunity to write. Surprise? I know how long my posts are!! I hope you enjoyed it and will continue to do so.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Shirley,

It has been an unusual experience so far. A bit of theatre exercises, interviewing each other, and writing exercises. I don't know any teens so it is nice seeing into their minds. 

It is hard to judge the program so far but one of the other Seniors has a friend who did it last summer and the Senior went to the final class where professional actors read the participants' scripts. He said it was incredible. So I am off to write about a teenager's favorite object- his drum sticks.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> How did your first day or days go? I was thinking about you and wondering - also wishing I had had the opportunity to write. Surprise? I know how long my posts are!! I hope you enjoyed it and will continue to do so.


I think you're fulfilling your writing dreams, Shirley, by your story-telling posts on KP. And they're always interesting and nicely written.
We're going to two 4th of July celebrations, so guess what I'm doing?? Baking, of course!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Shirley,
> 
> It has been an unusual experience so far. A bit of theatre exercises, interviewing each other, and writing exercises. I don't know any teens so it is nice seeing into their minds.
> 
> ...


Hi SuziQ. Have a good time with the teens and do your homework!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Hi SuziQ. Have a good time with the teens and do your homework!!!


Hi Al-ala

It is supposed to pour here in NYC so my plans may be washed away. I will write tomorrow if I am grounded.

What are others doing tomorrow? A friend from Boston used to say that when July 4 came, the summer is over. I liked the irony of that statement but it seems more and more true as I get older.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't say that - Our National birthday was on the lst and it is the first summer day we have had. It was a lovely day. 

Happy 4th to you all. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think you're fulfilling your writing dreams, Shirley, by your story-telling posts on KP. And they're always interesting and nicely written.
> We're going to two 4th of July celebrations, so guess what I'm doing?? Baking, of course!


My grammar is not as good as it used to be. Too much time on the computer and too many ---'s. Oh well. Thanks for the kind words Al, I appreciate it.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope that all you US KPers have a wonderful day tomorrow. We in Canada just celebrated our national holiday, July 01. We don't do it quite so well as you, though.

On Monday we, here in the lower mainland of British Columbia, just had the hottest day of the year. The outside temperature got over 35 deg. F. I was so glad that we had put in AC as it was far too hot for me to venture out. It has been hot and sunny all week, and I have been walking my dogs in the evening when the sun has gone to bed.

Good luck, SQM, with your class. It is wonderful that you have this opportunity. I promised myself that when I retired I would complete my degree, just because. But so far I haven't done anything about that. It is a long way to go to the university from where I live. I think it would take me well over an hour driving to get there, contending with traffic all the way. But I admire you for getting on with it. Have fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I hope that all you US KPers have a wonderful day tomorrow. We in Canada just celebrated our national holiday, July 01. We don't do it quite so well as you, though.
> 
> On Monday we, here in the lower mainland of British Columbia, just had the hottest day of the year. The outside temperature got over 35 deg. F. I was so glad that we had put in AC as it was far too hot for me to venture out. It has been hot and sunny all week, and I have been walking my dogs in the evening when the sun has gone to bed.
> 
> Good luck, SQM, with your class. It is wonderful that you have this opportunity. I promised myself that when I retired I would complete my degree, just because. But so far I haven't done anything about that. It is a long way to go to the university from where I live. I think it would take me well over an hour driving to get there, contending with traffic all the way. But I admire you for getting on with it. Have fun.


Tweet Tweet Blue Jay,

Don't let anything stand in your way if you want the degree. See if your old college has an online program. Or if a good online college will accept your credits. What were you studying? Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> Tweet Tweet Blue Jay,
> 
> Don't let anything stand in your way if you want the degree. See if your old college has an online program. Or if a good online college will accept your credits. What were you studying? Thanks for the kind words.


Yes, I know. It is largely apathy, I guess. I was going for my BEd, but I think I would like to study geology. I became interested in rocks through a 4-year-old in my Montessori preschool. He just was fascinated. But I really fell in love with them when I visited Newfoundland. I think my husband thought I was nuts the way I would just look at and wonder about all these beautiful rock formations.

Anyway, studying of any kind costs money and that is in short supply right now. I did download some great information from the web that I really MUST find time to study in more detail. I don't need the degree right now (at 72) so it is just for my own interest.

As I say, a lot of it is apathy and laziness. I am very slow at doing things these days and the days get filled. I just need a good swift kick to get me going.

My son bought me a beautiful guitar, which I have not played yet. Must find time to do that. I might get more pleasure from that than from going after a degree.

Anyway, I admire you for going for what you want.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I really MUST find time to study in more detail. I don't need the degree right now (at 72) so it is just for my own interest.


Do you have two year colleges where you live? Where I live we have county colleges that are sort of junior colleges. They offer seniors the opportunity to audit any classes that are not filled to capacity at no cost for tuition, just the really nominal student fees. One of my husband's friends who was an engineer by profession before retirement and has taken numerous liberal and fine arts courses. If you have that sort of option, you might enjoy it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamarshall/the-american-revolution-as-told-by-sloths

Belated Happy 4th from the entire Sloth family.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamarshall/the-american-revolution-as-told-by-sloths
> 
> Belated Happy 4th from the entire Sloth family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Yes, I know. It is largely apathy, I guess. I was going for my BEd, but I think I would like to study geology. I became interested in rocks through a 4-year-old in my Montessori preschool. He just was fascinated. But I really fell in love with them when I visited Newfoundland. I think my husband thought I was nuts the way I would just look at and wonder about all these beautiful rock formations.
> 
> Anyway, studying of any kind costs money and that is in short supply right now. I did download some great information from the web that I really MUST find time to study in more detail. I don't need the degree right now (at 72) so it is just for my own interest.
> 
> ...


While you're at it, Bluejay, please give me a good swift kick, too! Inertia.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamarshall/the-american-revolution-as-told-by-sloths
> 
> Belated Happy 4th from the entire Sloth family.


Hats off to the sloth family!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much going on here today. Been to Church and heard my niece sing a solo -- very well done. 

Nice summer day here -- not that hot but very pleasant. 

I agree Al -- hats off to the only sloth I have ever met and her family.


Are you baking today? I think of wonderful cooking when I think of you.

I just made some cinnamon buns and chocolate cup cakes. 

I start my 'prep' for the last of my tests tomorrow. Test early on Wed. morning. I have a sweater underway.

Are you going away for a holiday this summer? We are going to be staying around Calgary for the next month - then, if the kids have found a place (after selling their home) we hope to go for a trip out to Vancouver Island and look around. The weather is so much nicer there and the Island is beautiful. Don't care for the idea of a move though. We will see what happens.

I couldn't handle any more of the crazyness on WOW so this is a quiet place to land.

Anyway, take care - will drop by later. Sundays are busy in the summer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi y'all!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi y'all!


Hello CB!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Not much going on here today. Been to Church and heard my niece sing a solo -- very well done.
> 
> Nice summer day here -- not that hot but very pleasant.
> 
> ...


Hi, Shirley
No baking today. I did enough yesterday and the day before--caramel brownies, peach crisp and a peach blueberry cake. I like to use stuff that's in season, although chocolate is always in season at my house. I've decided to spend a little time away from the "controversial" threads because I need a rest. Nothing gets accomplished, I get my "hackles" up, and I get nothing done. I hope your colonoscopy goes well. I'll keep you company on this thread tomorrow night if you want to peek in between trips to the bathroom. Remember---keep the solution cold, arm yourself with ice and 7up or gingerale, and have a cut lemon around to rub the taste out your mouth. The procedure itself will be a breeze, as you know. Good luck!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Not much going on here today. Been to Church and heard my niece sing a solo -- very well done.
> 
> Nice summer day here -- not that hot but very pleasant.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the tests.

Nice quiet Sunday here for me.

Not for D; he has been working on the boat to get it ready to take to the Chesapeake soon. Big disappointment that a very expensive epoxy paint from a major marine paint manufacturer failed. It just dissipated, and he had a big section of the hull to repaint. Now he is working on his car. The gas gauge failed, and he is replacing the gas tank. For an old dude, he sure keeps busy doing things, and I keep busy cooking good stuff to keep him healthy. At least he will take a break in a few minutes to listen to Riverwalk Jazz for an hour.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Shirley
> No baking today. I did enough yesterday and the day before--caramel brownies, peach crisp and a peach blueberry cake. I like to use stuff that's in season, although chocolate is always in season at my house. I've decided to spend a little time away from the "controversial" threads because I need a rest. Nothing gets accomplished, I get my "hackles" up, and I get nothing done. I hope your colonoscopy goes well. I'll keep you company on this thread tomorrow night if you want to peek in between trips to the bathroom. Remember---keep the solution cold, arm yourself with ice and 7up or gingerale, and have a cut lemon around to rub the taste out your mouth. The procedure itself will be a breeze, as you know. Good luck!


I will drop around here -- it is right across the hall from the bathroom. I am not really worried about the actual procedure, I don't look forward to the prep but it isn't as bad as my husbands as he is on warfarin and had to inject himself in the stomach 6 times while he was going off the warfarin and onto heparin then back after it was over. It didn't bother him but it sure did bother me. Thanks for being such a good friend -

I can't believe the mess that happened last night on the other thread.

I pm's Susan - her brother is not doing well. My son died of esophageal cancer 4 years ago and susan's brother is in a bad way. My heart aches for her and the family. It is dreadful.

I hope you had a good 4th of July. What kind of boat do you have? it sounds wonderful. I always wanted to go to the east coast and Chesapeake Bay is a place I have heard of so often.

Such an interesting group we have.

Anyway should go and feed Pat and will come back later. see you then I hope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Not much going on here today. Been to Church and heard my niece sing a solo -- very well done.
> 
> Nice summer day here -- not that hot but very pleasant.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the tests. (I'm getting tired of saying that, but I bet you're even more tired of getting the tests.) I hope you guys are going to celebrate Wednesday evening.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Shirley
> No baking today. I did enough yesterday and the day before--caramel brownies, peach crisp and a peach blueberry cake. I like to use stuff that's in season, although chocolate is always in season at my house. I've decided to spend a little time away from the "controversial" threads because I need a rest. Nothing gets accomplished, I get my "hackles" up, and I get nothing done. I hope your colonoscopy goes well. I'll keep you company on this thread tomorrow night if you want to peek in between trips to the bathroom. Remember---keep the solution cold, arm yourself with ice and 7up or gingerale, and have a cut lemon around to rub the taste out your mouth. The procedure itself will be a breeze, as you know. Good luck!


Look what just popped up as an ad on this page:

Mr.Chocolate Fountains
mrchocolatefountainsinc.com
Chocolate Fountain Rental NY/NJ/LI Sweet 16, Weddings, Kids Parties...

I have you to thank (and I mean that) - it beats toenail fungus by a mile.

BTW, I just started reading _Supercapitalism_, by your sweetie Robert Reich. He writes very well - I think I'm going to learn something and enjoy it, too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good luck with the tests. (I'm getting tired of saying that, but I bet you're even more tired of getting the tests.) I hope you guys are going to celebrate Wednesday evening.


Including his warfarin injections - the two of us have had 34 tests in the last nearly 3 months -- this week is hopefully my last and dh is scheduled for two more big ones. unbelievable. I am so sick of visiting doctors and waiting. However as we have only had to pay for the drink before the colonoscopies - nothing else except our parking we can't complain. Our health care here is good. We are lucky our Government started it many years ago. It takes time to get it running smoothly. Ours is good.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Look what just popped up as an ad on this page:
> 
> Mr.Chocolate Fountains
> mrchocolatefountainsinc.com
> ...


We would adore a book review when you are finished.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> We would adore a book review when you are finished.


Hmm, adoration may induce me to write one. Nah, I'm not going to do that. If you want the book, I'll pass it along to you.

I need to get away from here. Good night, all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hmm, adoration may induce me to write one. Nah, I'm not going to do that. If you want the book, I'll pass it along to you.
> 
> I need to get away from here. Good night, all.


Then just a thumbs up or down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good luck with the tests.
> 
> Nice quiet Sunday here for me.
> 
> Not for D; he has been working on the boat to get it ready to take to the Chesapeake soon. Big disappointment that a very expensive epoxy paint from a major marine paint manufacturer failed. It just dissipated, and he had a big section of the hull to repaint. Now he is working on his car. The gas gauge failed, and he is replacing the gas tank. For an old dude, he sure keeps busy doing things, and I keep busy cooking good stuff to keep him healthy. At least he will take a break in a few minutes to listen to Riverwalk Jazz for an hour.


Chesapeake Bay? We used to spend a lot of time on the Bird River, off the Chesapeake. Beautiful country - and great crabs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I will drop around here -- it is right across the hall from the bathroom. I am not really worried about the actual procedure, I don't look forward to the prep but it isn't as bad as my husbands as he is on warfarin and had to inject himself in the stomach 6 times while he was going off the warfarin and onto heparin then back after it was over. It didn't bother him but it sure did bother me. Thanks for being such a good friend -
> 
> I can't believe the mess that happened last night on the other thread.
> 
> ...


Shirley, my husband had to have the "belly shots," too - off warfarin and onto heparin. I gave him the shots. It makes me very nervous. You're the first person I've heard of having the same experience.

Good luck tomorrow and tuesday - I hope the drink isn't too bad. I'm doing the same in August.

I'm very sorry to hear about Susan's brother - and so sad about your son. I had no idea you'd been through an experience like that. I can only imagine how hard that must have been.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, my husband had to have the "belly shots," too - off warfarin and onto heparin. I gave him the shots. It makes me very nervous. You're the first person I've heard of having the same experience.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow and tuesday - I hope the drink isn't too bad. I'm doing the same in August.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about Susan's brother - and so sad about your son. I had no idea you'd been through an experience like that. I can only imagine how hard that must have been.


Thankyou Bonnie- Pat (dh) was a Paramedic so it was nothing to him. I am just glad I didn't have to give him the shots, and glad I don't have to have them myself!!

I appreciate your kindness. It is hard to lose a child at any age.

I have lost one baby SIDs- 3 miscarriages and an older son. More people than I had ever guessed have lost children . We deal with what we have to. We also become stronger through it.

We become stronger in our core beliefs too. You are a friend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Shirley
> No baking today. I did enough yesterday and the day before--caramel brownies, peach crisp and a peach blueberry cake. I like to use stuff that's in season, although chocolate is always in season at my house. I've decided to spend a little time away from the "controversial" threads because I need a rest. Nothing gets accomplished, I get my "hackles" up, and I get nothing done. I hope your colonoscopy goes well. I'll keep you company on this thread tomorrow night if you want to peek in between trips to the bathroom. Remember---keep the solution cold, arm yourself with ice and 7up or gingerale, and have a cut lemon around to rub the taste out your mouth. The procedure itself will be a breeze, as you know. Good luck!


Gotcha! Pat is going to buy me a couple of lemons this morning - I start at noon. I already made some ice and I bought some straws. Mixture going into the fridge right now.

For those who haven't gone through this-- I hope it isn't too much information!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gotcha! Pat is going to buy me a couple of lemons this morning - I start at noon. I already made some ice and I bought some straws. Mixture going into the fridge right now.
> 
> For those who haven't gone through this-- I hope it isn't too much information!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome back, Bonnie. Did you have a wonderful trip? Are you nice and rested? Get any knitting done?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a Blessed Day y'all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Welcome back, Bonnie. Did you have a wonderful trip? Are you nice and rested? Get any knitting done?


HI Al, got the first half done -- not too bad. now I wait until 8 pm and finish it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Chesapeake Bay? We used to spend a lot of time on the Bird River, off the Chesapeake. Beautiful country - and great crabs!


We loved tying up in Vesey Cove after getting through the Chesapeake and Delaware Canal. The water was shallow enough that children from all the boats overnighting at anchor could play in the water and walk to the narrow beach. The landowners were kind enough to let them harvest the wild blueberries that grew next to the beach.

Then we would head to Annapolis. We splurged on one night of paid tie up at the town dock so the children could wander. It was safe 30 or 40 years ago.

It was a very hospitable environment.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou Bonnie- Pat (dh) was a Paramedic so it was nothing to him. I am just glad I didn't have to give him the shots, and glad I don't have to have them myself!!
> 
> I appreciate your kindness. It is hard to lose a child at any age.
> 
> ...


After our son passed away we found ourselves surrounded by people who had lost children. We called ourselves the club that hoped there would not be any more new members. One of our number formed a chapter of Compassionate Friends which proved to be a comforting environment helping us through the first few months, or in some cases years, of bereavement. The loss changed our lives in many ways. The worst was that my poor Dad had a stroke when we had to tell him our boy was gone. We lost him only six months later.

I don't believe in psychic phenomena. But for a period of a couple of years after Dad passed, I kept having a recurring dream with my son telling me he was safe with his two grandfathers and my grandfather, and that they spent their time playing pinochle. I had a vague visual of a soft gray surface with the four of them in the distance sitting at a card table. I took comfort that it was some sort of subliminal message that his soul had found peace. Didn't know what else to make of it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HI Al, got the first half done -- not too bad. now I wait until 8 pm and finish it.


Boy, that was fast. Shirley, you're really good at this. It's just 1:15 as I read this. It took me literally HOURS to get the stuff down. I think next time you can give me your tricks for swallowing it so fast.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a Blessed Day y'all!


Hi, CB. is it hot and humid in Arkansas? I picture you at your stove frying okra. Or like in my dream where you were playing the church organ!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> After our son passed away we found ourselves surrounded by people who had lost children. We called ourselves the club that hoped there would not be any more new members. One of our number formed a chapter of Compassionate Friends which proved to be a comforting environment helping us through the first few months, or in some cases years, of bereavement. The loss changed our lives in many ways. The worst was that my poor Dad had a stroke when we had to tell him our boy was gone. We lost him only six months later.
> 
> I don't believe in psychic phenomena. But for a period of a couple of years after Dad passed, I kept having a recurring dream with my son telling me he was safe with his two grandfathers and my grandfather, and that they spent their time playing pinochle. I had a vague visual of a soft gray surface with the four of them in the distance sitting at a card table. I took comfort that it was some sort of subliminal message that his soul had found peace. Didn't know what else to make of it.


I didn't mean to make light of your post, but I responded to Shirley's before I read yours. Didn't mean to sound like an insensitive clod. I think that was a wonderful dream. Playing pinochle of all things! We can only hope that if we believe in an afterlife that it's a good one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I didn't mean to make light of your post, but I responded to Shirley's before I read yours. Didn't mean to sound like an insensitive clod. I think that was a wonderful dream. Playing pinochle of all things! We can only hope that if we believe in an afterlife that it's a good one.


Marilyn and Al - I have heard of that happening - it is such a sad time for everyone. Our neighbours were outstanding - no one really knows how they will react to grief. I reacted entirely differently than i expected. Who knows what happens in cases like that. I have heard so many stories like that so who am I to say it can't happen?.
Couldn't cry for weeks. I used to comfort neighbours and friends who cried in my arms. weird. Made me understand that sometimes people are in a place where they can't show grief- with me it was a tight band around my head and I nearly lost my voice. I wish we had had a group like that. I was alone for most of it with one l8 month old son.

Well, I am going to go and read for awhile. be back later.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Marilyn and Al - I have heard of that happening - it is such a sad time for everyone. Our neighbours were outstanding - no one really knows how they will react to grief. I reacted entirely differently than i expected. Who knows what happens in cases like that. I have heard so many stories like that so who am I to say it can't happen?.
> Couldn't cry for weeks. I used to comfort neighbours and friends who cried in my arms. weird. Made me understand that sometimes people are in a place where they can't show grief- with me it was a tight band around my head and I nearly lost my voice. I wish we had had a group like that. I was alone for most of it with one l8 month old son.
> 
> Well, I am going to go and read for awhile. be back later.


Me, too. My reading time has suffered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, CB. is it hot and humid in Arkansas? I picture you at your stove frying okra. Or like in my dream where you were playing the church organ!


 Hi Andrea. Yes it is hot and humid. We had 3 glorious days without humidity and low temps if you call 80's cool . Today it is humid again. Haven't fried okra lately . And never have played an organ. heheheh. :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I didn't mean to make light of your post, but I responded to Shirley's before I read yours. Didn't mean to sound like an insensitive clod. I think that was a wonderful dream. Playing pinochle of all things! We can only hope that if we believe in an afterlife that it's a good one.


You have never come across as insensitive. Thank you for your warm comment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have never come across as insensitive. Thank you for your warm comment.


Al, there is no way you could ever be accused of being insensitive and even less chance of you being a 'clod'. You don't ever have to apologize in my opinion.

I believe that our respect for each other is our main strength and you contribute that with all your being. I am so glad that we can discuss interesting things and learn from each other. I have learned so much here. I especially admire Marilyn, SQM and P P as well as May's mom - they are new friends . Their posts are interesting and excellent (and I hate to say it, SHORT) :XD: :XD: 

Best of all you are kind to each other in 99.9% of the cases. You know what I mean. I feel honoured to be so accepted by this group. I feel that I can join in and write my books (sheesh!) without being ridiculed, or ignored. I have only one way that I can communicate on a typewriter or a computer. You put up with that. I can't seem to explain my thoughts doing it in one sentence like you all do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Al, things are going very well. I have to wait until 8pm my time and drink the other half. I also was told by the clinic to drink a bottle of gator aid in between the two different sets of the 'stuff'. 

Pat's instructions were different but this one is every l0 minutes - {one cup} of half the mixture starting at noon. then gator aid and drink the rest starting at 8 pm. 

His doesn't have a break except for a couple of hours. I Like mine better. 

Thanks for the support. I am going to go and read for awhile.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Al, there is no way you could ever be accused of being insensitive and even less chance of you being a 'clod'. You don't ever have to apologize in my opinion.
> 
> I believe that our respect for each other is our main strength and you contribute that with all your being. I am so glad that we can discuss interesting things and learn from each other. I have learned so much here. I especially admire Marilyn, SQM and P P as well as May's mom - they are new friends . Their posts are interesting and excellent (and I hate to say it, SHORT) :XD: :XD:
> 
> Best of all you are kind to each other in 99.9% of the cases. You know what I mean. I feel honoured to be so accepted by this group. I feel that I can join in and write my books (sheesh!) without being ridiculed, or ignored. I have only one way that I can communicate on a typewriter or a computer. You put up with that. I can't seem to explain my thoughts doing it in one sentence like you all do.


I credit part of my writing style to the late Dr. Prudden who taught us to be sure of our facts and follow the KISS protocol when we write. (Keep It Simple, Stupid.) In my younger days I tended to ramble and write run on sentences. Now I preserve my hands and save them for knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:
 

> I credit part of my writing style to the late Dr. Prudden who taught us to be sure of our facts and follow the KISS protocol when we write. (Keep It Simple, Stupid.) In my younger days I tended to ramble and write run on sentences. Now I preserve my hands and save them for knitting.


I spent years using a typewriter - and was responsible for my own letters. If I kept them too short I was told to explain my self better. Guess I took it to heart. to late to change the way I do things now. See you later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're more complete and truthful. I appreciate it and have come to know you better. I think we all do our best in our own way....and our own time.



Designer1234 said:


> Al, there is no way you could ever be accused of being insensitive and even less chance of you being a 'clod'. You don't ever have to apologize in my opinion.
> 
> I believe that our respect for each other is our main strength and you contribute that with all your being. I am so glad that we can discuss interesting things and learn from each other. I have learned so much here. I especially admire Marilyn, SQM and P P as well as May's mom - they are new friends . Their posts are interesting and excellent (and I hate to say it, SHORT) :XD: :XD:
> 
> Best of all you are kind to each other in 99.9% of the cases. You know what I mean. I feel honoured to be so accepted by this group. I feel that I can join in and write my books (sheesh!) without being ridiculed, or ignored. I have only one way that I can communicate on a typewriter or a computer. You put up with that. I can't seem to explain my thoughts doing it in one sentence like you all do.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I spent years using a typewriter - and was responsible for my own letters. If I kept them too short I was told to explain my self better. Guess I took it to heart. to late to change the way I do things now. See you later.


I hated writing papers for college. I could explain things very clearly in 3 pages while the prof wanted 10. I doubt she even read most of the reports(her husband the dr did. He put the restrictions of no politics or religious subjects,lol.)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good luck with the tests.
> 
> Nice quiet Sunday here for me.
> 
> Not for D; he has been working on the boat to get it ready to take to the Chesapeake soon. Big disappointment that a very expensive epoxy paint from a major marine paint manufacturer failed. It just dissipated, and he had a big section of the hull to repaint. Now he is working on his car. The gas gauge failed, and he is replacing the gas tank. For an old dude, he sure keeps busy doing things, and I keep busy cooking good stuff to keep him healthy. At least he will take a break in a few minutes to listen to Riverwalk Jazz for an hour.


Sorry to hear about the boat! My dh has a small jonboat that he's been puttering around with, fixing this and mending that. Maybe we'll get it in the water before winter! Oh well, hope your dh's repairs go well.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Sorry to hear about the boat! My dh has a small jonboat that he's been puttering around with, fixing this and mending that. Maybe we'll get it in the water before winter! Oh well, hope your dh's repairs go well.


It was much more fun when we had a small boat yard (not a marina) not far from home where we could do our own work. We helped one another out. Kept the boats at the docks we all helped maintain all summer. Some of the larger boats were stored on the premises, but some of us trailered home in the fall and back in the spring. Then the locals decided that we were an eyesore, eminent domained the land for a park, and plowed the place under. Since then it has been a much more complicated launch, bring the trailer home, go away for a week, and bring the boat home. There are permits to buy and appointments to make as to when to launch. Took much of the fun out of it.

It was glorious while it lasted, though. To keep a boat at a marina is much more than we can afford. And they don't let you do your own repairs. Forget yacht clubs. We are jeans and tee shirt people, never owned an admiral's hat or white pants and a navy blazer with brass buttons.

Enjoy boating this summer. Drag a hand through the water for me!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck today, Shirley!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It was much more fun when we had a small boat yard (not a marina) not far from home where we could do our own work. We helped one another out. Kept the boats at the docks we all helped maintain all summer. Some of the larger boats were stored on the premises, but some of us trailered home in the fall and back in the spring. Then the locals decided that we were an eyesore, eminent domained the land for a park, and plowed the place under. Since then it has been a much more complicated launch, bring the trailer home, go away for a week, and bring the boat home. There are permits to buy and appointments to make as to when to launch. Took much of the fun out of it.
> 
> It was glorious while it lasted, though. To keep a boat at a marina is much more than we can afford. And they don't let you do your own repairs. Forget yacht clubs. We are jeans and tee shirt people, never owned an admiral's hat or white pants and a navy blazer with brass buttons.
> 
> Enjoy boating this summer. Drag a hand through the water for me!


Will do, Marilyn! Merrily we'll row along(but not too deep, the boat is rather low--)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am finished with the test. not too bad. I will get the final results next (polyp sections). Do have extensive diverticulitis. which might be what has caused some of my problems. Learn more later. 

I came home and slept for 3 hours - 

It is a beautiful day here and Pat is watching the World cup - I am going to do some catchup on the two conversation workshops, and knit on my stashbuster cardigan - it is looking good. Thanks for the support everyone. I would love to be out on a boat right now. We are landlocked people but at least we do have the Rockies in our back yard.

They are lovely today. see you later. Shirley


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am finished with the test. not too bad. I will get the final results next (polyp sections). Do have extensive diverticulitis. which might be what has caused some of my problems. Learn more later.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours -
> 
> ...


Yay, Shirley! Do whatever you want for a few days. You deserve it! Hope the report is a good one.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am finished with the test. not too bad. I will get the final results next (polyp sections). Do have extensive diverticulitis. which might be what has caused some of my problems. Learn more later.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours -
> 
> ...


Relax and enjoy this beautiful day--


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to hear all is going well. Nothing keeps Our Shirley down for long.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Glad to hear all is going well. Nothing keeps Our Shirley down for long.


All the support here is appreciated.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am finished with the test. not too bad. I will get the final results next (polyp sections). Do have extensive diverticulitis. which might be what has caused some of my problems. Learn more later.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours -
> 
> ...


Nice haircut, Shirley, really flattering. Diverticulitis at least is reasonably easy to control with diet. Strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries have to be pureed and strained to get rid of the seeds, but tomatoes are easy enough to seed, so you can still enjoy summer treats. Hope it is nothing worse than that.

You have been through the mill, so I hope you have a restful evening and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Nice haircut, Shirley, really flattering. Diverticulitis at least is reasonably easy to control with diet. Strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries have to be pureed and strained to get rid of the seeds, but tomatoes are easy enough to seed, so you can still enjoy summer treats. Hope it is nothing worse than that.
> 
> You have been through the mill, so I hope you have a restful evening and a good night's sleep.


I agree - it is workable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am finished with the test. not too bad. I will get the final results next (polyp sections). Do have extensive diverticulitis. which might be what has caused some of my problems. Learn more later.
> 
> I came home and slept for 3 hours -
> 
> ...


Shirley - so glad the tests are over! Happy for you - hope all test results are good!

I hope you have some lovely stress-free days now.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shirley, you seem to have had more than your share of health problems recently. I truly hope that the worst is behind you and that you can enjoy the rest of the summer. I am sure you will be looking forward to visiting Vancouver Island and having a nice rest. All the best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley - so glad the tests are over! Happy for you - hope all test results are good!
> 
> I hope you have some lovely stress-free days now.


Thanks Bonnie - get my results on Aug. 8 from the cardiologist. Not worried about it - as anything really serious would have been brought up by now. I appreciate your kindness. DH still has some new tests but we will deal with them too.

My problem was that there were two things going on at once. Once with a cardiologist and one with a gastroenterologist. the second is solved from the sounds of things and it is a case of just watching what I eat - and following a simple probiotic and careful diet - as it is involved with the Diverticulitis i have had for years.

I hope things are settling down for you and you are getting some rest. Glad to see you post here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie - get my results on Aug. 8 from the cardiologist. Not worried about it - as anything really serious would have been brought up by now. I appreciate your kindness. DH still has some new tests but we will deal with them too.
> 
> My problem was that there were two things going on at once. Once with a cardiologist and one with a gastroenterologist. the second is solved from the sounds of things and it is a case of just watching what I eat - and following a simple probiotic and careful diet - as it is involved with the Diverticulitis i have had for years.
> 
> I hope things are settling down for you and you are getting some rest. Glad to see you post here.


Good news, Shirley! My mother and her brother both had diverticulitis, but it didn't bother her much, thank goodness. I hope you'll be as lucky, too.

Things have settled down a bit, thanks. I'm finally out of "rush" mode for a while. Phew! It's good to be back home again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi bonnie Bonnie,

Where did you go? What was the highlight?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi bonnie Bonnie,
> 
> Where did you go? What was the highlight?


Hi! The highlight? Do you mean of the trip I took? It was having all the kids and grandkids together on the Fourth of July. Great fun - 20 of us in all. (DH was under the weather and stayed home.)

Finally today I had a chance to relax, went to lunch with a friend, did NO work! Tomorrow I'll finish cleaning up from all our company. Another trip in about a week.

How have you been? Is that what you meant by highlight?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi! The highlight? Do you mean of the trip I took? It was having all the kids and grandkids together on the Fourth of July. Great fun - 20 of us in all. (DH was under the weather and stayed home.)
> 
> Finally today I had a chance to relax, went to lunch with a friend, did NO work! Tomorrow I'll finish cleaning up from all our company. Another trip in about a week.
> 
> How have you been? Is that what you meant by highlight?


Sure. That is what I meant. Where did you go?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sure. That is what I meant. Where did you go?


It's so nice of you to ask, SQM.

We went to our daughter's in Mobile for two weeks, then she and the five kiddos came back to our house for a few days, then the whole family gathered at my other daughter's house (just 2 hours away) for the 3rd and Fourth of July. Just a little family time - very busy every minute. One daughter has 5 kids, the other has 6,and our son has 2. Never a dull moment! Legos were everywhere! And why - oh, why - do they LOVE to play hide and seek in the house? Running all over! Finally they came up with another game that is a walking hide and seek. I think they called it sardine, and it had different rules. What is it about hide and seek - all kids seem to love it!

At my daughter's, I tripped up a step and as I fell, the door swung shut and hit me in the head. Kinda hard. A stunning blow, but I was okay. Bruised like crazy - very colorful eye - until I stopped taking my aspirin. Not a highlight, more of a lowlight! :shock:

On the first trip, every evening after all day on our feet (kids under ten to almost two) and the kids in bed, we sat and watch two episodes of Lark Rise to Candleford. I'd never seen it before - was hooked! It's a very sweet "costume drama" - BBC - takes place in the late 1800s. It was so nice and relaxing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so nice of you to ask, SQM.
> 
> We went to our daughter's in Mobile for two weeks, then she and the five kiddos came back to our house for a few days, then the whole family gathered at my other daughter's house (just 2 hours away) for the 3rd and Fourth of July. Just a little family time - very busy every minute. One daughter has 5 kids, the other has 6,and our son has 2. Never a dull moment! Legos were everywhere! And why - oh, why - do they LOVE to play hide and seek in the house? Running all over! Finally they came up with another game that is a walking hide and seek. I think they called it sardine, and it had different rules. What is it about hide and seek - all kids seem to love it!
> 
> ...


I've been watching Lark Rise to Candleford, too. It's a nice little show to watch while knitting. Here it's shown on one of the PBS channels. And it doesn't have subtitles so I can watch my knitting. I have some mysteries on our DVR that I can't watch because I can't read subtitles and knit at the same time!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so nice of you to ask, SQM.
> 
> We went to our daughter's in Mobile for two weeks, then she and the five kiddos came back to our house for a few days, then the whole family gathered at my other daughter's house (just 2 hours away) for the 3rd and Fourth of July. Just a little family time - very busy every minute. One daughter has 5 kids, the other has 6,and our son has 2. Never a dull moment! Legos were everywhere! And why - oh, why - do they LOVE to play hide and seek in the house? Running all over! Finally they came up with another game that is a walking hide and seek. I think they called it sardine, and it had different rules. What is it about hide and seek - all kids seem to love it!
> 
> ...


Sorry about your trip - not to the deep south - but on the stairs. As for your bruises - tell people "rough sex" - gets a lot of laughs and will make you seem very, very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've been watching Lark Rise to Candleford, too. It's a nice little show to watch while knitting. Here it's shown on one of the PBS channels. And it doesn't have subtitles so I can watch my knitting. I have some mysteries on our DVR that I can't watch because I can't read subtitles and knit at the same time!


Nice that you can get it on PBS. I can't get it at my house. It's not on PBS here - very disappointing. My daughter has Amazon Prime and gets it through them. I'm thinking about doing that.

I couldn't knit with subtitles either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry about your trip - not to the deep south - but on the stairs. As for your bruises - tell people "rough sex" - gets a lot of laughs and will make you seem very, very interesting.


 :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't want this thread to die, so let's have a blueberry scone, fresh from the oven.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't want this thread to die, so let's have a blueberry scone, fresh from the oven.


How very sweet of you.

I also noticed there hasn't been much activity on here. I think there might be a lot going on somewhere else - or people could be on vacation. I agree - this is a nice place. We have to keep it going!

Your scones look beautiful - LOTS of blueberries in them. We have a bunch, too (from the store) - maybe I'll try to make some of these.

Pretty picture, too - looks nice with the bowl of fruit next to it.

I'd love one, thank you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How very sweet of you.
> 
> I also noticed there hasn't been much activity on here. I think there might be a lot going on somewhere else - or people could be on vacation. I agree - this is a nice place. We have to keep it going!
> 
> ...


The recipe is from Martha Stewart, and I just found it online. I'm really procrastinating because I should scrub the kitchen floor. I woke up with an awful headache, but I took my meds and was able to go to the gym and walk the dogs. I'm so thankful when the pills work!
The blueberries were on sale this week, so I bought a bunch and will put them in the freezer. I love blueberries and they bring back memories of picking them in the woods when I was a child.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The recipe is from Martha Stewart, and I just found it online. I'm really procrastinating because I should scrub the kitchen floor. I woke up with an awful headache, but I took my meds and was able to go to the gym and walk the dogs. I'm so thankful when the pills work!
> The blueberries were on sale this week, so I bought a bunch and will put them in the freezer. I love blueberries and they bring back memories of picking them in the woods when I was a child.


I've always loved blueberries.

I'm glad you were well enough to go out. I hate headaches - used to get them a lot. It's a relief when it goes away.

I didn't think about freezing the blueberries. They were on sale here, too. It must have been a banner year for them. My daughter belongs to some kind of sharing farm - and it's a blueberry farm! They have other crops, but I guess it started out with blueberries. She had a lot of them, and they were so good.

Thanks for telling me about the recipe. I'll visit Martha. Take care - I hope that headache stays away.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't want this thread to die, so let's have a blueberry scone, fresh from the oven.


Ooh, nummy! As much as I would love to be your neighbor, I fear both of us would get fat as houses testing each other's baking. Here is what is left of the Challa I baked for last Friday night. It makes great French toast.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry I overexposed the picture of the challa. It is browner than shows up. Still getting used to this little digital Vivitar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't want this thread to die, so let's have a blueberry scone, fresh from the oven.


Thank you. I love blueberries, and the scones look delicious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ooh, nummy! As much as I would love to be your neighbor, I fear both of us would get fat as houses testing each other's baking. Here is what is left of the Challa I baked for last Friday night. It makes great French toast.


That looks good. Is it tricky to make? It looks fancy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How very sweet of you.
> 
> I also noticed there hasn't been much activity on here. I think there might be a lot going on somewhere else - or people could be on vacation. I agree - this is a nice place. We have to keep it going!
> 
> ...


I agree -- this thread is important -- Oh Al, they look so good. Hi Bonnie! I will have mine with butter and honey! mmm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really ready to visit here. I do hope we all make sure we keep it open. Maybe slowly more will come. Even if they don't it is still a nice friendly place.

I am seriously thinking of teaching a workshop next month. There is a lot of interest in my stashbuster sweater and I have had l0 pm's asking me to do it at the end of Aug. I can pretty well get the information for the basic idea together by that time so I am just about decided I will go for it.

here is the link for a conversation about them as well as pictures.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272217-1.html

there are pictures on page one and 4 of the sweaters.

I will wait until the 8th when I have a consult with the cardiologist , in case I have been reading things incorrectly.

Big consult for dh tomorrow so I am a bit concerned -- keep us in your good thoughts and Prayers if you Pray. He might have to have surgery, or a stent - we have absolutely no idea what the surgeon is going to tell us. It has been such a dreadful 3 months. The friends here have kept me on a reasonably even keel (some of the time at least.).

Bonnie you are so lucky to have so many Grandchildren. My one little one is moving on Aug. 15 and we will miss her. We hope to go out to the Island and look around once we know what is happening with both of us.

I finished my grey based stashbuster cardigan and have started a pullover - I seem to need to keep busy.

How are you all doing? I can smell those scones - I am seriously thinking of going into the kitchen and making some raisin scones in a few minutes.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Nice that you can get it on PBS. I can't get it at my house. It's not on PBS here - very disappointing. My daughter has Amazon Prime and gets it through them. I'm thinking about doing that.
> 
> I couldn't knit with subtitles either.


I highly recommend Amazon Prime.....great videos, of movies and series.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am really ready to visit here. I do hope we all make sure we keep it open. Maybe slowly more will come. Even if they don't it is still a nice friendly place.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of teaching a workshop next month. There is a lot of interest in my stashbuster sweater and I have had l0 pm's asking me to do it at the end of Aug. I can pretty well get the information for the basic idea together by that time so I am just about decided I will go for it.
> 
> ...


The sweaters and coat are all gorgeous!

I'm sorry your little one is moving away. I was so tired that I thought I might not go back to Mobile (in ten days) - and then I thought of the little ones and got excited all over again. They'll probably move again in a year or so, and they will probably be further from us. They're thinking of going "on the road" again - overseas somewhere - with five kids! They love adventure, and I admire them so much because my idea of adventure is trying a different store or a different food!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Breakfast today---Greek yogurt, pecans, nectarine with a side order of a blueberry scone. It's a wonder I'm not turning blue!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The recipe is from Martha Stewart, and I just found it online. I'm really procrastinating because I should scrub the kitchen floor. I woke up with an awful headache, but I took my meds and was able to go to the gym and walk the dogs. I'm so thankful when the pills work!
> The blueberries were on sale this week, so I bought a bunch and will put them in the freezer. I love blueberries and they bring back memories of picking them in the woods when I was a child.


My kitchen floor is almost yelling at me to scrub it. I have a new corner shelf to assemble and then the space where it will go to organize. After that I'll be sitting on a stool cleaning the doors of the cabinets under the all the counter and, finally, having dropped dust and dirt onto the kitchen floor I will scrub it. After I accomplish all that, I will celebrate by sitting down, eating an ice cream cone and working on calculations for making granny square afghans. Pretty exciting, eh?

All this talk of baking makes me think I should go to my local Farmers' Market,which operates on Tuesdays and Saturdays, and see what looks good for a pie. Pie has many healing virtues. The world needs pie.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sorry I overexposed the picture of the challa. It is browner than shows up. Still getting used to this little digital Vivitar.


It looks good even overexposed! My substitute challah is egg bread I get at the closest Chinese bakery! I don't buy it too often because I have a tendency to devour it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My kitchen floor is almost yelling at me to scrub it. I have a new corner shelf to assemble and then the space where it will go to organize. After that I'll be sitting on a stool cleaning the doors of the cabinets under the all the counter and, finally, having dropped dust and dirt onto the kitchen floor I will scrub it. After I accomplish all that, I will celebrate by sitting down, eating an ice cream cone and working on calculations for making granny square afghans. Pretty exciting, eh?
> 
> All this talk of baking makes me think I should go to my local Farmers' Market,which operates on Tuesdays and Saturdays, and see what looks good for a pie. Pie has many healing virtues. The world needs pie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am really ready to visit here. I do hope we all make sure we keep it open. Maybe slowly more will come. Even if they don't it is still a nice friendly place.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of teaching a workshop next month. There is a lot of interest in my stashbuster sweater and I have had l0 pm's asking me to do it at the end of Aug. I can pretty well get the information for the basic idea together by that time so I am just about decided I will go for it.
> 
> ...


Shirley--I hope you and your husband both get good good news re test results.
I would like to know if you mix fibers when you make your stash buster sweaters. I guess it would be OK as long as you hand wash. I have a supply of acrylic that I use for knitting charity hats that would expand my color palette if I threw some of that in. Right now I have a few knitting projects going, but maybe next in line. I have never made a top-down sweater, either, so maybe it's time to learn something.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.marthastewart.com/317388/blueberry-scones

Scone recipe I used. I had leftover cream on hand, but I'm sure you could use half and half.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That looks good. Is it tricky to make? It looks fancy.


The dough is easy, but I love working with yeast doughs, anyway. Daughter and I developed our recipe. If anyone wants the family recipe just PM me. Once the dough has been through a couple of rises I divide it into 3 long ropes and fold them over to make 6 shorter ones, then braid. A decent video showing how I braid is 



but I don't use any seeds. My husband has diverticulitis.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It looks good even overexposed! My substitute challah is egg bread I get at the closest Chinese bakery! I don't buy it too often because I have a tendency to devour it!


Use a few slices for French toast. Left overs also make a great bread pudding. Not that D leaves much in the way of left overs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Use a few slices for French toast. Left overs also make a great bread pudding. Not that D leaves much in the way of left overs.


I sometimes bake apple challah, which is not only good by itself but makes the most incredible French toast. It would be even more so if I could put cinnamon in, but DH doesn't like cinnamon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pie is my favorite dessert. Fresh fruit...cherry...blueberry...rhubarb....peach...now I've done it! I'm hungry for pie!!!!!



MaidInBedlam said:


> My kitchen floor is almost yelling at me to scrub it. I have a new corner shelf to assemble and then the space where it will go to organize. After that I'll be sitting on a stool cleaning the doors of the cabinets under the all the counter and, finally, having dropped dust and dirt onto the kitchen floor I will scrub it. After I accomplish all that, I will celebrate by sitting down, eating an ice cream cone and working on calculations for making granny square afghans. Pretty exciting, eh?
> 
> All this talk of baking makes me think I should go to my local Farmers' Market,which operates on Tuesdays and Saturdays, and see what looks good for a pie. Pie has many healing virtues. The world needs pie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My grandmother used to make a 'pie' with leftover cream, sugar butter and cinnamon for a treat. Anyone hear of that?



alcameron said:


> http://www.marthastewart.com/317388/blueberry-scones
> 
> Scone recipe I used. I had leftover cream on hand, but I'm sure you could use half and half.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> My grandmother used to make a 'pie' with leftover cream, sugar butter and cinnamon for a treat. Anyone hear of that?


My great grandmother used left over rugele dough and painted it with a similar mixture. It didn't have time to cool before it was demolished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Shirley--I hope you and your husband both get good good news re test results.
> I would like to know if you mix fibers when you make your stash buster sweaters. I guess it would be OK as long as you hand wash. I have a supply of acrylic that I use for knitting charity hats that would expand my color palette if I threw some of that in. Right now I have a few knitting projects going, but maybe next in line. I have never made a top-down sweater, either, so maybe it's time to learn something.


Personally, I don't mix wool with acrylics. However if you are going to be really careful washing it might be okay. I mix all sorts of acrylics, weights, and other non wool yarns though. I just don't have a lot of wool. I usually am one of those people who have excellent success with different brands and names of none wool yarn.

I just started a top down pullover -- have made about 6 top down cardigans for me and for friends in the past 5 months.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lat Friday, my daughter and I went picking blueberries. I used to go several miles out of town to get organic blueberries, so I usually bought many and froze them.

When we moved to our present house I saw a farm just down the road that had organic blueberries. It has taken us about three years to really settle in to our new neighbourhood and I though now would be a good time to get these local organic berries. Well, wouldn't you know it? They are closing down the farm after living there 15 years. I don't know if they are selling up or what, but instead of selling picked berries they invited "a select few" to pick their own. I learned of this by going to their web site. Since I had not been there before I knew I would not be on the list. So I e-mailed and asked if I could be included in the "select few." I was invited to pick. They were considerably cheaper than anything in the stores. The farm is open for picking on Fridays and Saturday, so my daughter and I, or at least I, will go there again this Friday.

We really like blueberries and I can eat them at every meal. I usually have bran muffins for breakfast, but on Saturday, when I needed to make some more, I discovered that I didn't have enough bran. So, what to have for breakfast. Ah, I though, I will make blueberry muffins. I altered the recipe a bit and used the bran that I had left plus whole wheat pastry flour. These muffins are so good.

It is a pity we don't live closer, Andrea, or we could have a contest, don't you think? But I think you bake more that I do. I like baking and prefer it to cooking; i.e., making dinners. But the problem is that the baked goods just get eaten, and neither I nor my husband need the extra calories.

Your scones look delicious.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Lat Friday, my daughter and I went picking blueberries. I used to go several miles out of town to get organic blueberries, so I usually bought many and froze them.
> 
> When we moved to our present house I saw a farm just down the road that had organic blueberries. It has taken us about three years to really settle in to our new neighbourhood and I though now would be a good time to get these local organic berries. Well, wouldn't you know it? They are closing down the farm after living there 15 years. I don't know if they are selling up or what, but instead of selling picked berries they invited "a select few" to pick their own. I learned of this by going to their web site. Since I had not been there before I knew I would not be on the list. So I e-mailed and asked if I could be included in the "select few." I was invited to pick. They were considerably cheaper than anything in the stores. The farm is open for picking on Fridays and Saturday, so my daughter and I, or at least I, will go there again this Friday.
> 
> ...


Yes, at my age I always have to think about fat and calories! What a drag! My husband is diabetic, so I give away baked goods and/or put some in the freezer. I try to sneak a thing or two when he's not around. That's how I decided on scones rather than pie. Scones were put away in the freezer---and ours has a lock and I'm the keeper of the key.
We used to go to a farm around Santa Rosa CA for blueberries, but they've closed and we haven't looked for another. We have a few blueberry bushes in our backyard, and they provide enough for daily eating fresh. The birds get the rest and poop blue on our patio. In the past we covered the bushes with netting, but that got to be a drag, too.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, at my age I always have to think about fat and calories! What a drag! My husband is diabetic, so I give away baked goods and/or put some in the freezer. I try to sneak a thing or two when he's not around. That's how I decided on scones rather than pie. Scones were put away in the freezer---and ours has a lock and I'm the keeper of the key.
> We used to go to a farm around Santa Rosa CA for blueberries, but they've closed and we haven't looked for another. We have a few blueberry bushes in our backyard, and they provide enough for daily eating fresh. The birds get the rest and poop blue on our patio. In the past we covered the bushes with netting, but that got to be a drag, too.


I am diabetic also, but I don't let that stop me. I control my diabetes with insulin, so I just take an extra unit or two if I want to indulge. Life is too short, anyway, to not indulge now and again. I also have a few bushes in my yard, but they are very small right now. So far I have had about 1/2 cup of berries. My daughter asked how old the bushes we were picking from were and was told about 60 years. I won't live long enough to see my blueberry bushes become that old. But maybe in a few years I might get a cup or two from them. I also have raspberry bushes. I got very few berries this year, but I am hoping for better things next, as I learned that they flower and fruit on second year canes. Mine are first year.

It is a good thing that my husband is not diabetic as I would really have to restrict the baked goods. Sometimes he has no will power. I guess that must mean that my baking is edible. I like baking and feel it is a shame that there is no one really to eat it but me and my husband. So I bake infrequently, just when the urge is strong and I really want a cookie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Al Cameron wrote: Shirley--I hope you and your husband both get good good news re test results.

We went to see a cardio vascular surgeon today and were very concerned as we thought Pat would be scheduled for either a major stent put into his abdomen or other surgery. 

It seems that Pat is strong enough and in good enough health that he does not require any procedures at all. I am so relieved and so is he. We are still waiting for the final results of my Colonosopy test of two polyps and I have an appointment for my results of all the heart tests on the 8th. I feel pretty good about that one as I think if there had been anything too serious I would have heardby now as the people who did the tests said that if it was anything too serious we would hear at once.. Could be a stent or a bypass or nothing. I am not going to worry about it. Pat has to have one more colonoscopy but not because of cancer. A flat polyp needs to be removed as they are a bit dangerous so a specialist will do it for him. Sooo, we are nearing the place where we can forget about doctor appointments and worrying. Thanks for all the concern about both of us It has been 3 months with an average of 3 tests (big ones ) or procedures a week. 

You are my friends. Shirley


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Shirley, it is a great relief to hear that you and Pat are about done with all the medical concerns. I hope things continue to move in a positive way and you can both relax and enjoy life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!

Friends! I need your advice. 

I met online an interesting man. He is a rare Eastern Indian Jew who works as an actor/screenwriter. We had been emailing for almost 2 months. Today was the 'reveal'. 

He was fantastic. I felt good energy. However, my question is: How can I believe anything he says? He is a pro at 'writing the script" and acting, so he can read the lines very well. Set the scene - act the scene. 

Are there men online who are looking to be financially taken-care of ?

You can see that I am a bit of an innocent, or maybe a geek, but I really need help in getting some insight.

Please, don't tell anyone that I asked.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!
> 
> Friends! I need your advice.
> 
> ...


Take it slow. There are some great successes, but also some not so great. Just keep your wits about you and take it slow. There are some I am sure who are not truthful, but there are others who are what they seem. You just have to be careful and don't allow yourself to get in the situation where you can be used.

On reading this I realize I am the last person to ever tell anyone to take it slow. I fell in love at first sight and married after spending 6 days together with a month in between. 59 years ago.

(Iknew him three days - he asked me on the 2nd, wrote for a month and flew down and after a 3 day waiting period we got married.

It is a fact though that there are some people who take advantage so you must watch out for yourself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Take it slow. There are some great successes, but also some not so great. Just keep your wits about you and take it slow. There are some I am sure who are not truthful, but there are others who are what they seem. You just have to be careful and don't allow yourself to get in the situation where you can be used.
> 
> On reading this I realize I am the last person to ever tell anyone to take it slow. I fell in love at first sight and married after spending 6 days together with a month in between. 59 years ago.
> 
> ...


I love your story (and advice). So there really is love at first sight. Sounds like Our Shirley was a bit bohemian in her day. Above is my favorite Shirley post ever. So it will be recognized and reported that Ms. Shirley wins tonight's points for Being Romantic and letting us know there are happy endings!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I love your story (and advice). So there really is love at first sight. Sounds like Our Shirley was a bit bohemian in her day. Above is my favorite Shirley post ever. So it will be recognized and reported that Ms. Shirley wins tonight's points for Being Romantic and letting us know there are happy endings!


Being very careful never hurt anything.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Being very careful never hurt anything.


I agree- Only you can look after yourself. so be careful. Good luck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree- Only you can look after yourself. so be careful. Good luck.


Everything is so different these days. Meet in public places. Don't lend any money. No expensive gifts. What else?

Shirley--I hope everything continues to go well for you two!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Al Cameron wrote: Shirley--I hope you and your husband both get good good news re test results.
> 
> We went to see a cardio vascular surgeon today and were very concerned as we thought Pat would be scheduled for either a major stent put into his abdomen or other surgery.
> 
> ...


It's about time for this to end. It must be quite a relief to both of you to know Pat doesn't need anything done. I wish the same for you.

It sounds as though Canada's second-rate :lol: healthcare system took good care of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!
> 
> Friends! I need your advice.
> 
> ...


Your secret is safe with all of us here.

Would you be able to take care of any man financially? If the answer is no, you might want to let him know. But isn't it too early to jump to conclusions? Shirley was very young when she married Pat, but your situation isn't like that. Take time to get to know him better; nothing legal needs to be done.

This sounds like fun (says the woman living with the same man for 50 years). Enjoy it. Don't sign any papers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!
> 
> Friends! I need your advice.
> 
> ...


If your post is genuine, please be very, very,very careful as there are '_men online who are looking to be financially taken-care of_'. We have had several instances here in Australia where unsuspecting women have lost their life savings to such men, sometimes it is in the $100,000s. The police have also intercepted a woman at the airport just as she was about to board an aeroplane to meet her 'online lover' who was a fraudster. Her concerned children contacted the police. These are not giddy young women but mature aged women who are widowed, lonely and have sold all their possessions and withdrawn all their money from the bank in order to start a new life with the man they met on the net.

I look very quickly online but could not come up with any information, but I believe a lot of these men come from Nigeria but they state that they come from other parts of the world. I am not saying that is is only the Nigerian men who are involved. But, if your post is genuine, please be very, very careful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Denebola said:


> I would suggest you take it VERY slow, and given the circumstances of how you've "met" you could consider hiring a private investigator at some point to confirm he is who he claims to be.
> 
> If not, if he gives you any details about himself that are verifiable, don't feel badly about double checking into it and doing your own "investigating".
> 
> ...


You give good advice. I just wonder why you have a name that ends in "ebola"?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I have found one site online, but as it is the Australian Broadcasting Commission site I do not know if you can get it in USA. I have cut and pasted a few pert comments from that site. Please forgive me if they seem dark and gloomy but there are some very nasty people out there where we cannot meet them face to face in the flesh. We have to take their word that they are genuine, that they are who they say they are.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-24/love-struck-australians-losing-millions-to-overseas-fraudsters/4978610

There have been plenty of warnings but love-struck Australians continue to part with more than $20 million a year in online romance scams.
The prevalence of the scams has prompted the Western Australia's fraud squad to join forces with the state's consumer-protection watchdog to take on the organised crime gangs responsible.
Neil Johnstone, a 50-year-old divorcee, turned to the internet to find companionship.
He was bombarded with attention from Mavis Mensah, who claimed to be an Australian living in west Africa.
But there was heartbreak ahead. He borrowed most of the $100,000 he sent to west Africa, and says he was upfront with the banks over what he needed most of the loans for.
Perth resident Tracey Holmes, 48, is still coming to terms with the fact that she has been conned.
She thought a US man called Todd Hamilton was in love with her. Over the past year she sent him $25,000 to help with his business.
He was the second online identity she has lost money to in recent years.
With about 300 new scam victims a month in Western Australia, the state's fraud squad has pooled resources with the Department of Consumer Protection to take on the fraudsters.
Called Operation Sunbird, it is identifying scams by tracking large money transactions from WA to west African countries, and then contacting the victims.
In March, 67-year-old West Australian woman Jette Jacobs was found dead in South Africa, after she travelled there to meet a man who she had been sending money to online.
Since then police have stopped several others from travelling overseas.
"We had an occasion where a gentleman from here, in his 70s, was about to travel to Ghana," said Detective Senior Sergeant Dom Blackshaw.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> If your post is genuine, please be very, very,very careful as there are '_men online who are looking to be financially taken-care of_'. We have had several instances here in Australia where unsuspecting women have lost their life savings to such men, sometimes it is in the $100,000s. The police have also intercepted a woman at the airport just as she was about to board an aeroplane to meet her 'online lover' who was a fraudster. Her concerned children contacted the police. These are not giddy young women but mature aged women who are widowed, lonely and have sold all their possessions and withdrawn all their money from the bank in order to start a new life with the man they met on the net.
> 
> I look very quickly online but could not come up with any information, but I believe a lot of these men come from Nigeria but they state that they come from other parts of the world. I am not saying that is is only the Nigerian men who are involved. But, if your post is genuine, please be very, very careful.


Thanks all for being like wise sisters. And yes I am in earnest EMCooke. This is what is happening to me. I suspect that he is looking for a woman with property which I am not. I live in a well-designed studio on the East River. I told him this. If I feel I am being dumped then I played my cards right. I neither want to support or live with a man. I will continue to protect myself as I have since my marriage cracked.

He is who he says he is. I saw two of his films on Netflix. Plus he is wikied and on that other film bio site. But that might be the only genuine thing about him. Where is my crystal ball? I must look thru my storage closet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Celebration! Have a good time.



Designer1234 said:


> Al Cameron wrote: Shirley--I hope you and your husband both get good good news re test results.
> 
> We went to see a cardio vascular surgeon today and were very concerned as we thought Pat would be scheduled for either a major stent put into his abdomen or other surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't believe a thing until proven true. Smile a lot. Have fun.



SQM said:


> Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!
> 
> Friends! I need your advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Times have changed.



Designer1234 said:


> Take it slow. There are some great successes, but also some not so great. Just keep your wits about you and take it slow. There are some I am sure who are not truthful, but there are others who are what they seem. You just have to be careful and don't allow yourself to get in the situation where you can be used.
> 
> On reading this I realize I am the last person to ever tell anyone to take it slow. I fell in love at first sight and married after spending 6 days together with a month in between. 59 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have moved my post about Canadian health care over to WOW. I think it is too political to post here. check it out there if you have any interest.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like you are taking care of yourself quite ably, Shirley!
> 
> Friends! I need your advice.
> 
> ...


SQM, as others have said, take it slowly. The media are full of stories about women who have been taken advantage of by men they met online. Whatever you do, DO NOT PART WITH ANY MONEY. If I were you, I would continue the friendship, whether it be in person or by e-mail and see what happens. You are far too intelligent to let yourself be hoodwinked by anyone. I hope he turns out to be all that he promises to be, but don't rush into anything.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Blue Jay. I wrote a pretty straight forward email to him this morning, laying out my financial concerns.

He wrote back calling me a dope.

"I am crazy about this guy". (Dorothy on Golden Girls after having a verbal put down battle of the wits with a police guy who was surveilling her neighbor.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Blue Jay. I wrote a pretty straight forward email to him this morning, laying out my financial concerns.
> 
> He wrote back calling me a dope.
> 
> "I am crazy about this guy". (Dorothy on Golden Girls after having a verbal put down battle of the wits with a police guy who was surveilling her neighbor.)


He sounds perfect to me. Where does he live?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He sounds perfect to me. Where does he live?


Subletting in that socialist project in Chelsea.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Subletting in that socialist project in Chelsea.


Oh, he's nearby. I had the impression that he was on the other coast. So you'll be able to get to know him slowly.

Don't forget about safe sex.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, he's nearby. I had the impression that he was on the other coast. So you'll be able to get to know him slowly.
> 
> Don't forget about safe sex.


Getting a lot of pressure to do "it". "Safe sex" with an Indian (Jewish) man - forget it.

I am a nervous wreck. Very attracted to him but have been alone for 11 years. Help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're too good for that dope. Run.



SQM said:


> Thanks Blue Jay. I wrote a pretty straight forward email to him this morning, laying out my financial concerns.
> 
> He wrote back calling me a dope.
> 
> "I am crazy about this guy". (Dorothy on Golden Girls after having a verbal put down battle of the wits with a police guy who was surveilling her neighbor.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He sounds perfect to me. Where does he live?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does he know where you live?

You were kidding about the GG quote, right?



SQM said:


> Subletting in that socialist project in Chelsea.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

He knows my neighborhood. That quote was accurate. Jerry Orbach played Dorothy's lust interesting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> He knows my neighborhood.


I hope the relationship works out for you. Bet you feel like a teenager just starting to date after the years you have been alone.

But all of us who care about you do want you to go slow and get to know him as a person. Get to know his family as well. Be wary if there are absolutely no family and no close friends for you to meet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Your secret is safe with all of us here.
> 
> Would you be able to take care of any man financially? If the answer is no, you might want to let him know. But isn't it too early to jump to conclusions? Shirley was very young when she married Pat, but your situation isn't like that. Take time to get to know him better; nothing legal needs to be done.
> 
> This sounds like fun (says the woman living with the same man for 50 years). Enjoy it. Don't sign any papers.


I agree l00% I was just 23 and it was a different time. Both of us had been on our own from the time we were l6. Pat had been 2 years in Germany with Nato and in the Army for 5 years when I met him. I had lived in Toronto on my own from l6 years until l9 and then on my own from l9 to 21. I dated a lot and still I took a big chance although at the time I didn't think it was as I knew without a doubt.

We said our vows and it was for our lifetime. We have had our moments but I would do it again in a minute. I realize how lucky I am . We also worked very hard at it as so many people told us we were crazy- Neither of us wanted to admit we made a mistake. It was a combination of love, stubbornness and humor that made things work.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Everything is so different these days. Meet in public places. Don't lend any money. No expensive gifts. What else?
> 
> Shirley--I hope everything continues to go well for you two!!


Agree with all the above. Public places until you are really sure about him. Maybe even take a friend with you once to meet him for coffee or drinks.
Absolutely no money lending. If he never has money to pay for dinners or whatever. That would be a definite red flag.

Yes, to safe sex, STD's is something one needs to worry about. Besides I would be leery of anyone who tries to pressure me or not share that concern.

Just be careful! Wishing you happiness but please be cautious!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% I was just 23 and it was a different time. Both of us had been on our own from the time we were l6. Pat had been 2 years in Germany with Nato and in the Army for 5 years when I met him. I had lived in Toronto on my own from l6 years until l9 and then on my own from l9 to 21. I dated a lot and still I took a big chance although at the time I didn't think it was as I knew without a doubt.
> 
> We said our vows and it was for our lifetime. We have had our moments but I would do it again in a minute. I realize how lucky I am . We also worked very hard at it as so many people told us we were crazy- Neither of us wanted to admit we made a mistake. It was a combination of love, stubbornness and humor that made things work.


You are indeed very fortunate. How many of us knew at that age what we were getting into. I married my first husband when I was 20, but then only because I was 7 months pregnant. I'm not sure I would have but for that. The marriage lasted 14 years.

I was a bit wiser when I was 40 and married my present husband and we have been together 32 years this November. I think, though, as you get older you tend to put up with things better than when you are young.

Nevertheless, it is wonderful that you are still together and apparently still in love.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Blue Jay. I wrote a pretty straight forward email to him this morning, laying out my financial concerns.
> 
> He wrote back calling me a dope.
> 
> "I am crazy about this guy". (Dorothy on Golden Girls after having a verbal put down battle of the wits with a police guy who was surveilling her neighbor.)


I'm not sure I would have mentioned money this early in the game. Sometimes we give out too much information. I tend to keep things close to my chest and would just let the friendship develop and see where it leads. I do wish you all the best for this relationship. It is always nice to have someone special in one's life, even if it is just to go the the theatre, or for walks, etc. Friendship is often better than a love interest when we get older. Sometimes we get set in our ways and don't want to change in order to accommodate another person. Enjoy your time with the man but do take things slowly. There's nothing wrong with having a great friend of the opposite sex without any hanky panky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% I was just 23 and it was a different time. Both of us had been on our own from the time we were l6. Pat had been 2 years in Germany with Nato and in the Army for 5 years when I met him. I had lived in Toronto on my own from l6 years until l9 and then on my own from l9 to 21. I dated a lot and still I took a big chance although at the time I didn't think it was as I knew without a doubt.
> 
> We said our vows and it was for our lifetime. We have had our moments but I would do it again in a minute. I realize how lucky I am . We also worked very hard at it as so many people told us we were crazy- Neither of us wanted to admit we made a mistake. It was a combination of love, stubbornness and humor that made things work.


Love, stubbornness, and humor sounds like the perfect recipe for a marriage. You crazy kids, you're a model for all of us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Love, stubbornness, and humor sounds like the perfect recipe for a marriage. You crazy kids, you're a model for all of us.


I don't want you to think I am silly, but he still makes my heart sing when he smiles at me. I KNOW how lucky I am and how unusual it is. He covers my back always and I never doubt how he feels. I sound like a lovesick kid after 59 years. But it is the truth. When I used to visit him in the hospital he would see me coming and his face would light up. I am sure mine did too.

So SQM don't settle -- make sure you really care about him and that it is returned if you feel you want to get serious. It IS a different time so take care, be careful, enjoy, and make sure he makes you laugh. Humor is huge. Watch for when he isn't laughing, watch when he gets angry. Just keep your eyes open and have fun for now! We are here for you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all for showing your concerns.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks all for showing your concerns.


And after all the cautionary advice, have a good time!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And after all the cautionary advice, have a good time!


Wait! You left out the part about the aspirin between her knees!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My Eloquent Al and My Precious Purl - I loved loved loved your responses. Thanks for helping me with my inhibitions and I will definitely do the aspirin bit as a distraction from my alta body. (Alta was for my Yiddishe Al and Purl will translate).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Eloquent Al and My Precious Purl - I loved loved loved your responses. Thanks for helping me with my inhibitions and I will definitely do the aspirin bit as a distraction from my alta body. (Alta was for my Yiddishe Al and Purl will translate).


Is that something like alter cocker? I know that phrase but I thought there was an /r/ on the first word??? Oh, I get it now. People from NY leave off /r/? Or my Yiddish ain't so hot?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Is that something like alter cocker? I know that phrase but I thought there was an /r/ on the first word??? Oh, I get it now. People from NY leave off /r/? Or my Yiddish ain't so hot?


The longer version is a bit cruder and I think you say it correctly. I hear alta (old) as alta but the correct pronunciation may be with the R. We will have to patiently wait for Purl to render a judgment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> The longer version is a bit cruder and I think you say it correctly. I hear alta (old) as alta but the correct pronunciation may be with the R. We will have to patiently wait for Purl to render a judgment.


I think it means something like "old fart." So I assumed "alter" (alta) would mean "old."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think it means something like "old fart." So I assumed "alter" (alta) would mean "old."


Close but think of solids rather than gases.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Close but think of solids rather than gases.


Oh, dear. I know that's what it sounds like, but let's not translate literally, OK?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. I know that's what it sounds like, but let's not translate literally, OK?


You started.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You started.


I guess I can claim that I didn't know better?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I guess I can claim that I didn't know better?


Poppycock. You have dazzled us with your knowledge of Yiddish. You are good with languages. You know you were setting me up with Potty talk.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Poppycock???

*alcameron and SQM* - Thanks to you I found something wonderful.

"I am the alte cocker (means "old, uh, fart" in Yiddish; actually that is not an exact translation but I never know who will be reading and we have to keep it clean)."
http://altecockertravels.weebly.com/

And the following, from http://hellopoetry.com/words/549763/alte-cocker/poems/

"I visited Simon Wiesenthal, the famed Nazi hunter who brought Adolf Eichmann to justice, to get his personal tips on spotting Nazis who dont want to be spotted, like leopards with a can of spot remover. Wiesenthal was a frisky nonagenarian, who spoke in a Jewish sing-song voice typical of Talmudic scholars or the alte-cocker retirees who keep losing the keys to their Miami condos. We met at the Second Avenue Deli in New York's East Village.
I have ah toasted Everything with a shmear, Wiesenthal told the waiter. Excuse me, whos paying for lunch?
I am, I volunteered, caught off guard.
Vaiter, change my order. Ill have the corned beef and pastrami, very lean on wry laughter. Just kidding. On rye-bread. Get it! Wry. Rye. Nooo? Gornischt? Oy, getruffen a shlemazel with a goyishe kop!
Ill just have coffee, I said to the Puerto Rican waiter, who stood dumbfounded by Wiesenthals multi-linguistic verbal assault. So, Mr. Wiesenthal
Call me Simon. Its more simple. Get it? Simple Simon!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for your thorough explanation and help with the pronunciation of that useful Yiddish term. Your links were also quite fun. And you helped our beautiful Ms. Al with her pronunciation of alta. Three mitzvahs in one post. God Bless You, Ms. Purl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thank you for your thorough explanation and help with the pronunciation of that useful Yiddish term. Your links were also quite fun. And you helped our beautiful Ms. Al with her pronunciation of alta. Three mitzvahs in one post. God Bless You, Ms. Purl.


 Why do we use the same phrase when thanking someone for a favor as we do when someone sneezes?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I ignore sneezes. Why should I bless dust, colds or allergies?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thank you for your thorough explanation and help with the pronunciation of that useful Yiddish term. Your links were also quite fun. And you helped our beautiful Ms. Al with her pronunciation of alta. Three mitzvahs in one post. God Bless You, Ms. Purl.


Does this mean she's a mensch? Or is a mensch male? OK, no more questions. I can look this stuff up.
Thanks for the links. Pretty good!
Thanks to Purl, that is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does this mean she's a mensch? Or is a mensch male? OK, no more questions. I can look this stuff up.
> Thanks for the links. Pretty good!
> Thanks to Purl, that is.


Mensch is strictly speaking male (as it is in German), but I think nowadays we can apply it to females, too. The only Yiddish word that I can think of for an exemplary woman is "ballaboosta" (not to be confused with "ball-buster), which means something like "superb housekeeper." Feh.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> You started.


 And Al

You guys are a riot! Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does this mean she's a mensch? Or is a mensch male? OK, no more questions. I can look this stuff up.
> Thanks for the links. Pretty good!
> Thanks to Purl, that is.


Doing my occasionally trusty Bing search, I found an article that explains and brings up the feminist connotation of either using mench as a unisex term for a superior human being or having a gender specific term. Not sure if the Neutral site is totally appropriate, but that is where the question arose. So here it is

Q. Can a mench be a female?

A. No! This word is reserved for men only! That's part of the meaning Actually the basic word is Yiddis for "man" The way we use it is the Pure meaning of a man. Admirable, and beyond. Few males ever reach the TRUE meaning of a man. Females, we have our own calling. ie a true "lady " WRONG, and sexist! See below. January 6, 2010 Mensch: A Feminist Response Where There Might Not Need to Be Oneby Taffy Brodesser-Akner, Contributing Writer Each year following the Mensch issue, The Jewish Journal is besieged with letters noting that the word mensch is literally translated as man. If The Journal is going to include women on the list, as it rightfully does, what are the feminist implications? Before you get your gatkes (underwear) in a bunch, let's examine the etymology of the word more closely. Yes, mensch is translated as man (and, oddly, as employee) in Alexander Harkavy's Yiddish-English dictionary, the go-to source for Yiddishists. That said, man isn't the word's actual meaning. Rather, this translation is merely reflective of a societal prejudice - the way mankind is used to encompass all human beings, or "every man for himself" also includes women. "The Yiddish word for man is man," confirms Hinde Ena Burstin, honorary research associate in the Department of Hebrew, Biblical and Jewish Studies at the University of Sydney, whose research is on gender, power, equality and justice in Yiddish poetry by women. "Mensch literally means person. Mensch is also used to denote a particular type of person: a humane, respectful and decent human being who is concerned for others. In either sense of the word, mensch can describe a female or male." Burstin acknowledges that there are some people who argue that mensch literally means man. "These tend to be the same people who do not notice women's strengths, humanity, achievements and contributions to society. Women are invisible to them. They do not recognize women in the word mensch because they do not recognize women." As such, there is no need for a new term. "A word already exists that is applicable to women as well as men," says Burstin. "There is nothing gender-specific about being a mensch, so a gender-specific word is not needed. If we artificially created a feminized form of mensch, or a new female-specific word, this would serve to exclude women from the internationally recognized term mensch and would further marginalize women." The problem, Burstin maintains, is not in the Yiddish word, but in the roots of the word's faulty translations. "What is needed is not a change in the terminology, but a change in attitudes toward women. Women are still undervalued and underrepresented in many Jewish organizations, particularly at executive levels. Women's contributions to society also receive far less recognition than the achievements and contributions of men." http://www.jewishjournal.com/mensches/article/mensch_a_feminist_response_where_there_might_not_need_to_be_one_20100105/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Doing my occasionally trusty Bing search, I found an article that explains and brings up the feminist connotation of either using mench as a unisex term for a superior human being or having a gender specific term. Not sure if the Neutral site is totally appropriate, but that is where the question arose. So here it is
> 
> Q. Can a mench be a female?
> 
> A. No! This word is reserved for men only! That's part of the meaning Actually the basic word is Yiddis for "man" The way we use it is the Pure meaning of a man. Admirable, and beyond. Few males ever reach the TRUE meaning of a man. Females, we have our own calling. ie a true "lady " WRONG, and sexist! See below. January 6, 2010 Mensch: A Feminist Response Where There Might Not Need to Be Oneby Taffy Brodesser-Akner, Contributing Writer Each year following the Mensch issue, The Jewish Journal is besieged with letters noting that the word mensch is literally translated as man. If The Journal is going to include women on the list, as it rightfully does, what are the feminist implications? Before you get your gatkes (underwear) in a bunch, let's examine the etymology of the word more closely. Yes, mensch is translated as man (and, oddly, as employee) in Alexander Harkavy's Yiddish-English dictionary, the go-to source for Yiddishists. That said, man isn't the word's actual meaning. Rather, this translation is merely reflective of a societal prejudice - the way mankind is used to encompass all human beings, or "every man for himself" also includes women. "The Yiddish word for man is man," confirms Hinde Ena Burstin, honorary research associate in the Department of Hebrew, Biblical and Jewish Studies at the University of Sydney, whose research is on gender, power, equality and justice in Yiddish poetry by women. "Mensch literally means person. Mensch is also used to denote a particular type of person: a humane, respectful and decent human being who is concerned for others. In either sense of the word, mensch can describe a female or male." Burstin acknowledges that there are some people who argue that mensch literally means man. "These tend to be the same people who do not notice women's strengths, humanity, achievements and contributions to society. Women are invisible to them. They do not recognize women in the word mensch because they do not recognize women." As such, there is no need for a new term. "A word already exists that is applicable to women as well as men," says Burstin. "There is nothing gender-specific about being a mensch, so a gender-specific word is not needed. If we artificially created a feminized form of mensch, or a new female-specific word, this would serve to exclude women from the internationally recognized term mensch and would further marginalize women." The problem, Burstin maintains, is not in the Yiddish word, but in the roots of the word's faulty translations. "What is needed is not a change in the terminology, but a change in attitudes toward women. Women are still undervalued and underrepresented in many Jewish organizations, particularly at executive levels. Women's contributions to society also receive far less recognition than the achievements and contributions of men." http://www.jewishjournal.com/mensches/article/mensch_a_feminist_response_where_there_might_not_need_to_be_one_20100105/


Oy, vey. But a good oy vey.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I started a thread called Things Found in Books. Please drop by before page-holding is a thing of the past.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, menschettes. Is there a bracha that we can say for SQM's particular new adventure? Or don't we say brachas for stuff like that? I know we can say it for vegetables and other food. Why not this, too?

Furthermore, we are letting this thread fall by the wayside. Can't we continue neutral chit chat or are we so political-minded that we hover over other threads?
Bonnie, you haven't been around, either.
I'm off to the hairdresser, but I'll check back later to see if we can perk this up a little. SQM should have some interesting details by now. Or even generalities.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Wait! You left out the part about the aspirin between her knees!


Oh Oceanic Orb, you know her poor knees will be too shaky to hold a watermelon, let alone an aspirin.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why do we use the same phrase when thanking someone for a favor as we do when someone sneezes?


Because "gesundheit" is too much??


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I started a thread called Things Found in Books. Please drop by before page-holding is a thing of the past.


OOps. I just ordered myself a Kindle Paperwhite...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Only generalities. The dope told me that he had lung cancer and during our meet and greet in a Chelsea park he takes out his pack of cigarettes. I went a bit wacko. He is asking me to invest in a suicidal nut case. I ripped the cigarette pack out of his hands and threw it in the garbage calling him a jerk and a A--H---. He called me once to kvetch about my actions and I have not heard from him since. I guess telling an idiot to man up and take better responsibility and care for himself, his 12 year old son and other love ones does not lead to a second date. Easy not come, but easy go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Only generalities. The dope told me that he had lung cancer and during our meet and greet in a Chelsea park he takes out his pack of cigarettes. I went a bit wacko. He is asking me to invest in a suicidal nut case. I ripped the cigarette pack out of his hands and threw it in the garbage calling him a jerk and a A--H---. He called me once to kvetch about my actions and I have not heard from him since. I guess telling an idiot to man up and take better responsibility and care for himself, his 12 year old son and other love ones does not lead to a second date. Easy not come, but easy go.


I am glad you are not too sad about it. Don't give up, there are a lot of decent people out there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope we can keep this thread going too. Bonnie and KFN I hope you will keep on posting here. 

KFN -you made some friends on WOW. We don't agree on a lot of things but personally, I still view you as a friend and this is a good place to meet. give it some thought. 

Bonnie, I admire you too - you are true to your beliefs and yet you wish to get to know us. I applaud you.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Only generalities. The dope told me that he had lung cancer and during our meet and greet in a Chelsea park he takes out his pack of cigarettes. I went a bit wacko. He is asking me to invest in a suicidal nut case. I ripped the cigarette pack out of his hands and threw it in the garbage calling him a jerk and a A--H---. He called me once to kvetch about my actions and I have not heard from him since. I guess telling an idiot to man up and take better responsibility and care for himself, his 12 year old son and other love ones does not lead to a second date. Easy not come, but easy go.


He doesn't sound too swift. Way to go,SQM!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am taking a break to just goof off. D and daughter are taking a cruise down to the Chesapeake and I get the glorious vacation of getting to stay home.

We have been boating one way or another our entire life together. D grew up in a Hudson River town and enjoyed a 16 foot row boat and a little Evinrude since he had a part time job and his own money. Our first boat together was a converted WW I double ender that had been converted with a cabin. It was so jury rigged I said it looked as if it were made with Tinkertoys. So Tinkertoy it was. We got to Lake Champlain and Fort Ticonderoga and Sturbridge Village on that one. We wanted something where I could stand in the cabin, so we sold that and bought a 26 foot Richardson which was roomy, but we couldn't keep up with replacing rotted wood. The prior owner had Carol Ann written on the stern and we never bothered to rename it. We sold that to a couple where the wife fell in love with the nautical theme curtains I had made for the main cabin. Didn't go far in it as it slurped up fuel like a drunk. 

Then we picked up a 21 foot CruisAlong we bought from a student's dad. That was also Tinkertoy, called Little Tink. Put a Buick V6 D converted for marine use into it and enjoyed it until 1969. That was the boat that got us to Montreal for the World's Fair in 1967. With our second child, it was too small. We kept that boat in our back yard until last summer when we finally acknowledged it was never going to see water again. The engine is sitting in the garage, complete with custom copper manifolds.

The next boat was my favorite, a 1947 SteelCraft. Plenty of room, solid, wide enough side decks, and a nice little galley. The head was right in the bow and had the front hatch overhead. When we pulled into a dock, we could stand there with some privacy and hose down for a quick shower. That baby got us to Mystic Seaport, Jamestown, and all over Chesapeake Bay. The hull finally got too thin through corrosion for D to be able to weld in patches. The Perkins diesel is sitting in the garage next to the Buick.

When we realized the SteelCraft, called RustBucket, was on the way out, D bought a fiberglass hull made by Sport Craft that he spent several years rebuilding. Had to put in all new internal wood work to replace the rotted interior. The Perkins was too deep for the hull and the Buick was gasoline, and D feel safer with diesel, so he got a smaller diesel. 

This is also a 26 footer, but it has half the living space the steel one had. I always had claustrophobia on it and the windows leaked so it was always damp inside when it rained. So here we are respectively 78 and 79 years old. He has had two back surgeries. I have a replacement hip. Daughter has a life. Time to retire the boat, and this last cruise is taking the boat to its new home in the Chesapeake. It will be donated and auctioned off to help raise funds for a charity.

When you have the kind of old third and fifth hand junker boats people of very modest means can just afford, there is always drama. This time the tranny seized up. The replacement is in the back of my Jeep thanks to a strong young neighbor, and I was slated to drive hours on the Parkway to Cape May to bail them out. Then a reprieve. D found a loose bolt where the fluid leaked out. He tightened it up with extra LocTite, refilled it, and they are in Chesapeake City MD now. And I am home! Yes! Oh, and the folks doing the fund raising are bringing my family home in a truck then taking the boat's custom fit trailer, the Perkins, the Buick and other assorted boat gear to also auction off. I may get a car into the garage.

If you ever get to Chesapeake City, there is an amazing LYS there, Vulcan's Rest. They also have facilities for weaving. Wednesday nights they have had an open knitting and weaving night. Best assortment of good quality cotton yarns of any store I have patronized. And the owner, Margaret, is lovely. 

So everybody, tomorrow I bop around with no responsibility. Paid my dues today, moving all the bedroom furniture away from the walls and vacuuming and cleaning behind it and cleaning the baseboards.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ok, menschettes. Is there a bracha that we can say for SQM's particular new adventure? Or don't we say brachas for stuff like that? I know we can say it for vegetables and other food. Why not this, too?
> 
> Furthermore, we are letting this thread fall by the wayside. Can't we continue neutral chit chat or are we so political-minded that we hover over other threads?
> Bonnie, you haven't been around, either.
> I'm off to the hairdresser, but I'll check back later to see if we can perk this up a little. SQM should have some interesting details by now. Or even generalities.


There is a blessing called the _Shehechiyanu,_ said "generally, when doing or experiencing something that occurs infrequently from which one derives pleasure or benefit." Does that fit the bill?

It even has its own Wikipedia article.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Only generalities. The dope told me that he had lung cancer and during our meet and greet in a Chelsea park he takes out his pack of cigarettes. I went a bit wacko. He is asking me to invest in a suicidal nut case. I ripped the cigarette pack out of his hands and threw it in the garbage calling him a jerk and a A--H---. He called me once to kvetch about my actions and I have not heard from him since. I guess telling an idiot to man up and take better responsibility and care for himself, his 12 year old son and other love ones does not lead to a second date. Easy not come, but easy go.


Not meant to be. I, for one, was never was attracted to stinky boys, the smokers. The idea of kissing somebody who tasted like a dirty ash tray was repulsive.

A sweetie like you deserves somebody smarter.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am taking a break to just goof off. D and daughter are taking a cruise down to the Chesapeake and I get the glorious vacation of getting to stay home.
> 
> We have been boating one way or another our entire life together. D grew up in a Hudson River town and enjoyed a 16 foot row boat and a little Evinrude since he had a part time job and his own money. Our first boat together was a converted WW I double ender that had been converted with a cabin. It was so jury rigged I said it looked as if it were made with Tinkertoys. So Tinkertoy it was. We got to Lake Champlain and Fort Ticonderoga and Sturbridge Village on that one. We wanted something where I could stand in the cabin, so we sold that and bought a 26 foot Richardson which was roomy, but we couldn't keep up with replacing rotted wood. The prior owner had Carol Ann written on the stern and we never bothered to rename it. We sold that to a couple where the wife fell in love with the nautical theme curtains I had made for the main cabin. Didn't go far in it as it slurped up fuel like a drunk.
> 
> ...


Bon voyage, Marilyn! Dh and I will salute you and your dh from our 10' jonboat here on Powers Lake, lol!(At least in our thoughts!) Sail on!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Bon voyage, Marilyn! Dh and I will salute you and your dh from our 10' jonboat here on Powers Lake, lol!(At least in our thoughts!) Sail on!


And I will sit on my front porch with my Teal Lake Moscato D'Aussie and wish you smooth sailing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Bon voyage, Marilyn! Dh and I will salute you and your dh from our 10' jonboat here on Powers Lake, lol!(At least in our thoughts!) Sail on!


Isn't it interesting how we envy people who have had different experiences than we have. We have lived in New Zealand and some of our friends had boats but we are Prairie, Canadian Rocky people and I would LOVE to have a boat. Dh took sailing lessons around Vancouver Island 30 years ago and has never been sailing since. I love to hear about other people's lives and how differently they live. I belong to the Knitting tea party and we are close friends. I love hearing about Wales, Scotland, Ireland, England, S. Africa, 'down under' the US. Alaska - one person visits once in awhile from the middle east. We share our lives with each other. This is a wonderful forum.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And I will sit on my front porch with my Teal Lake Moscato D'Aussie and wish you smooth sailing.


smooth paddling, lol, if we remember to bring them!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't it interesting how we envy people who have had different experiences than we have. We have lived in New Zealand and some of our friends had boats but we are Prairie, Canadian Rocky people and I would LOVE to have a boat. Dh took sailing lessons around Vancouver Island 30 years ago and has never been sailing since. I love to hear about other people's lives and how differently they live. I belong to the Knitting tea party and we are close friends. I love hearing about Wales, Scotland, Ireland, England, S. Africa, 'down under' the US. Alaska - one person visits once in awhile from the middle east. We share our lives with each other. This is a wonderful forum.


DD has a kayak--how about that? My dad had a canoe and a dinghy. Dh has had 2 jonboats and one motorboat--don't know the proper title. I'm happy with nice buoyant rubber tubes,lol, and a calm lake.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not meant to be. I, for one, was never was attracted to stinky boys, the smokers. The idea of kissing somebody who tasted like a dirty ash tray was repulsive.
> 
> A sweetie like you deserves somebody smarter.


I agree on all counts. There has to be someone absolutely wonderful out there for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> DD has a kayak--how about that? My dad had a canoe and a dinghy. Dh has had 2 jonboats and one motorboat--don't know the proper title. I'm happy with nice buoyant rubber tubes,lol, and a calm lake.


It would have to be 'very' calm for me!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There is a blessing called the _Shehechiyanu,_ said "generally, when doing or experiencing something that occurs infrequently from which one derives pleasure or benefit." Does that fit the bill?
> 
> It even has its own Wikipedia article.


Doesn't sound like that quite fit... LOL. I shouldn't laugh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Doesn't sound like that quite fit... LOL. I shouldn't laugh.


Gee, I thought "infrequently" made it perfect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to stay on this thread for awhile. WOW has caught up with me and I am sick to death of the 'conversations' there. I seem to get into it and I don't want to do that any more. Now that I don't feel so sick and have finished my tests, I seem to be dragged into 'conversations - nothing anyone can say is going to change anything so I am reading to visit here. 

I hope we can get away to Banff tomorrow although there is a chance we won't as there is a possibility company is going to arrive. I turned the news off too. Going to go and read a really heavy read (Nora Roberts) very heavy. Need something light and something I don't have to think about too much. talk to you later - here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just posted some pictures of Banff on LOLL. check them out . this is 90 minutes from our door and I can see the Canadian rockies from our room.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There is a blessing called the _Shehechiyanu,_ said "generally, when doing or experiencing something that occurs infrequently from which one derives pleasure or benefit." Does that fit the bill?
> 
> It even has its own Wikipedia article.


As it applies to SQM the "occurring infrequently" fits but I just read the aftermath and it doesn't sound like pleasure or benefit occurred.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to stay on this thread for awhile. WOW has caught up with me and I am sick to death of the 'conversations' there. I seem to get into it and I don't want to do that any more. Now that I don't feel so sick and have finished my tests, I seem to be dragged into 'conversations - nothing anyone can say is going to change anything so I am ready to visit here.
> 
> I hope we can get away to Banff tomorrow although there is a chance we won't as there is a possibility company is going to arrive. I turned the news off too. Going to go and read a really heavy read (Nora Roberts) very heavy. Need something light and something I don't have to think about too much. talk to you later - here.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There is a blessing called the _Shehechiyanu,_ said "generally, when doing or experiencing something that occurs infrequently from which one derives pleasure or benefit." Does that fit the bill?
> 
> It even has its own Wikipedia article.


Purl, our expert on all phrases Yiddish, is there a term for gentile fellows? Kind of like "shiksa" for a female, but one for a man?
I have to tease my Jewish SIL sometimes. Thanks in advance, our shining star of the sea!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Purl, our expert on all phrases Yiddish, is there a term for gentile fellows? Kind of like "shiksa" for a female, but one for a man?
> I have to tease my Jewish SIL sometimes. Thanks in advance, our shining star of the sea!


The masculine is "sheygetz," plural "shgutzim."


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems, SQM, that you had a lucky break. How can these people with lung cancer continue smoking? And then they expect the medical community to pick up the tab for their problems.

Back to better things. My daughter and I went blueberry picking again on Friday. There weren't as many berries as last week but we still managed a couple of bucketfuls. After that she took me for lunch. On our way to lunch we passed a book store that was having a sale. I can't pass up a book sale. After lunch, needless to say, we popped in. Well, I must read that one and that one and that one, etc. I don't know when to stop. Even though the books were no more than about $5 or $6 each, I still came out with over $70 worth of books. That will keep me out of trouble for a while.

One of my neighbours told me that our local library has a book club. I plan to investigate that next week. There is nothing like a good book. One is never lonely when one has a book to read. I still prefer paper books to electronic. I like the feel of turning the pages. From what the lady in the shop said, it would seem that I am not alone in that way of thinking. 

My son has invited himself for dinner tonight. I think he is planning to bring my bed. He has been making me a new bed and has been working on it for some time. Currently, my mattress is on the floor. I am so looking forward to having a real bed again. I had a queen size but it was too big for the room. I didn't want a single, as the dogs sometimes sleep on my bed with me, at least one does. So I had a foam mattress made to 3/4 size, bigger than a single and not so big as a double. Of course, one can't find a bedstead that size in Canada, so clever son to the rescue. He builds furniture for a living and does nice work.

Thank goodness the heat wave is over. We are to have cooler days this week, 18 to 20 deg. Maybe I can get all the weeds out of my garden. They say it is supposed to rain today, as it was supposed to do yesterday, but so far not a drop. Ah, well, must go and water the plants. But I bet just after I water them the rain will start.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Seems, SQM, that you had a lucky break. How can these people with lung cancer continue smoking? And then they expect the medical community to pick up the tab for their problems.
> 
> Back to better things. My daughter and I went blueberry picking again on Friday. There weren't as many berries as last week but we still managed a couple of bucketfuls. After that she took me for lunch. On our way to lunch we passed a book store that was having a sale. I can't pass up a book sale. After lunch, needless to say, we popped in. Well, I must read that one and that one and that one, etc. I don't know when to stop. Even though the books were no more than about $5 or $6 each, I still came out with over $70 worth of books. That will keep me out of trouble for a while.
> 
> ...


Are there any fires in your area BlueJay? Non around here but plenty up north. BC is getting a lot it seems. Kelowna area is really having a time of it.

Nice to see another Canadian here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to stay on this thread for awhile. WOW has caught up with me and I am sick to death of the 'conversations' there. I seem to get into it and I don't want to do that any more. Now that I don't feel so sick and have finished my tests, I seem to be dragged into 'conversations - nothing anyone can say is going to change anything so I am reading to visit here.
> 
> I hope we can get away to Banff tomorrow although there is a chance we won't as there is a possibility company is going to arrive. I turned the news off too. Going to go and read a really heavy read (Nora Roberts) very heavy. Need something light and something I don't have to think about too much. talk to you later - here.


Do you prefer mysteries or romances? I enjoy mysteries. My uncle got me started on Stuart Woods. It is a light read with amusing series characters who interact in books where one or the other is the lead.

And have you read the Maisie Dobbs books by Jacqueline Winspear? It is about a woman who starts out as a housemaid and I don't want to do a spoiler, but it is a worthwhile series to read about a wonderful young woman.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> As it applies to SQM the "occurring infrequently" fits but I just read the aftermath and it doesn't sound like pleasure or benefit occurred.


Maybe the benefit is that she had some experience in a flirtation and the good outcome that she didn't get involved with a man who sounds so unworthy of our delightful friend.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Bluejay and Marilyn. 

My life is a bit blah now, but sometimes blah is better than ruinous.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Do you prefer mysteries or romances? I enjoy mysteries. My uncle got me started on Stuart Woods. It is a light read with amusing series characters who interact in books where one or the other is the lead.
> 
> And have you read the Maisie Dobbs books by Jacqueline Winspear? It is about a woman who starts out as a housemaid and I don't want to do a spoiler, but it is a worthwhile series to read about a wonderful young woman.


I have read some of the Maisie Dobbs books. Just finished a Faye Kellerman book and started a Jonathan Kellerman. I've read them all except for the latest written in the past year or two. Love mysteries, crime, etc.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Bluejay and Marilyn.
> 
> My life is a bit blah now, but sometimes blah is better than ruinous.


But you have your exciting writing workshop and you have US! I do know how you feel. We've had just 2 vacations in the past 10 years--and none in the last five. My husband is a homebody with some health issues. Good thing it takes little to amuse me!
And blah IS better than ruinous.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have read some of the Maisie Dobbs books. Just finished a Faye Kellerman book and started a Jonathan Kellerman. I've read them all except for the latest written in the past year or two. Love mysteries, crime, etc.


Have you read Donna Andrews? Each of her titles is a pun with a bird name in it. Main character is Meg Langslow, a welder. My daughter welds, so I started the series by pre-judging and liking Meg. The books are murder mysteries but are also funny and Meg has an appropriately bizarre family.

I am also enjoying a series by Margaret Maron about a young woman who is a judge and has an interesting personal life. The first book in the series is "Bootlegger's Daughter".

I keep up with forthcoming books by favorite authors on http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
so I can get early reserves at the library.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Bluejay and Marilyn.
> 
> My life is a bit blah now, but sometimes blah is better than ruinous.


You are so correct. Having no guy is much better than having a bad one who can undermine your life.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Bluejay and Marilyn.
> 
> My life is a bit blah now, but sometimes blah is better than ruinous.


Maybe I should ask my daughter what site she and her husband met through.

Ew, Ew, I could fix you up with this guy I couldn't get along with. He was a bit too rigid for me, and (heh, heh) not in a good way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Maybe I should ask my daughter what site she and her husband met through.
> 
> Ew, Ew, I could fix you up with this guy I couldn't get along with. He was a bit too rigid for me, and (heh, heh) not in a good way.


Dear Anon:

Pass. Next?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Dear Anon:
> 
> Pass. Next?


HAHAHAA, can't say I didn't try.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> HAHAHAA, can't say I didn't try.


You did try. Yes indeedy you did try.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> You did try. Yes indeedy you did try.


I have been told that I can be quite trying.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Do you prefer mysteries or romances? I enjoy mysteries. My uncle got me started on Stuart Woods. It is a light read with amusing series characters who interact in books where one or the other is the lead.
> 
> And have you read the Maisie Dobbs books by Jacqueline Winspear? It is about a woman who starts out as a housemaid and I don't want to do a spoiler, but it is a worthwhile series to read about a wonderful young woman.


A friend of mine was talking about the Maisie Dobbs books. I will have to check the library.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Have you read Donna Andrews? Each of her titles is a pun with a bird name in it. Main character is Meg Langslow, a welder. My daughter welds, so I started the series by pre-judging and liking Meg. The books are murder mysteries but are also funny and Meg has an appropriately bizarre family.
> 
> I am also enjoying a series by Margaret Maron about a young woman who is a judge and has an interesting personal life. The first book in the series is "Bootlegger's Daughter".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Only generalities. The dope told me that he had lung cancer and during our meet and greet in a Chelsea park he takes out his pack of cigarettes. I went a bit wacko. He is asking me to invest in a suicidal nut case. I ripped the cigarette pack out of his hands and threw it in the garbage calling him a jerk and a A--H---. He called me once to kvetch about my actions and I have not heard from him since. I guess telling an idiot to man up and take better responsibility and care for himself, his 12 year old son and other love ones does not lead to a second date. Easy not come, but easy go.


Better to know how when the relationship hasn't really gotten serious.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Tomorrow it gets "serious". I have not been with a man since my marriage broke up 11 years ago. Please send me a link to a manual. Scared shitless. My knees are wrinkled.

Ignore the above. The A--h--- is trolling on the dating website even tho he swore he was in love with me. Yuck Yuck. A sucker may be born every minute but I missed that b'day. Relief. Total relaxing relief.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Are there any fires in your area BlueJay? Non around here but plenty up north. BC is getting a lot it seems. Kelowna area is really having a time of it.
> 
> Nice to see another Canadian here.


No, there are no fires in our area. But we did live in Kelowna for three years and loved it, so we are always interested to see what is going on there. Kelowna can be very dry and there is always a fear of wild fires. A number of years ago there was a terrible fire that destroyed several homes in one of the tonier neighbourhoods. I remember one picture that showed the devastation from the fire, but the flames had completely missed one house. It was the only one left standing on the street and had absolutely no damage.

I heard today that people were being allowed to return to their homes. But for some of them they returned to houses that had been looted. It is totally beyond my comprehension how someone could do that.

We have a very good search and rescue group here. The North Shore is very mountainous and people are often getting into difficult situations. The S&R group had caches of supplies on the mountain, which were there for anyone to use if they needed them. But wouldn't you know, some people broke in and stole several thousands of dollars worth of equipment. Go figure. I just hope that these same people are never in need of rescue.

We were promised rain over the weekend but the powers that be did not deliver on that promise. However, the temperatures have dropped considerably. I find myself having to put on a light sweater occasionally. But it is good weather to get out into the garden and fight those pesky weeds.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have read some of the Maisie Dobbs books. Just finished a Faye Kellerman book and started a Jonathan Kellerman. I've read them all except for the latest written in the past year or two. Love mysteries, crime, etc.


I enjoy Jonathan Kellerman books. I became acquainted with them when my daughter was in school in LA. We stayed for a few days with her aunt and uncle and her aunt gave us a couple of books. I found them interesting as we knew the area where the action took place. I have since read more but seem to be unable to find them readily in the book store.

I haven't read Faye Kellerman, although I did see some of her books when I visited the discount book store last Friday.

When I last had to help out my friend with her daycare, she asked me what kind of books I read. She always gives me some kind of gift for helping her out. It was only later that I realized she was maybe intending to get me a book. But I read almost anything, so it was hard to say what I read.

Many years ago when I was in my 20s and living in Glasgow, Scotland, I was a member of a book club. I still have the books and have started to reread them, since I have read everything else in my extensive library. The book I am reading currently is called "The Lost World of the Kalahari." I remember when I first got this book that I found it hard going. I put that down to youth and a not too wide knowledge of the world. I had a very sheltered upbringing. But now I am quite enjoying it. It is about the Bushman who lived in Africa at the time when the white man began to invade. And needless to say, the white man attempted to wipe out these people, and mostly succeeded. These little people "would not be tamed" and therefore had to be eliminated.

The book is about an expedition into the Kalahari to find any remnants of these people. Like our North American Indians they lived very close to the land. They knew the rhythms of the animals and the changes of seasons.

I bought a Sue Grafton book last week at the sale as I have read good reviews. I like mysteries and am planning to read Kathy Reichs series and the Ian Rankin's Inspector Rebus novels.

I plan to reread the "Flowers in the Attic" series, and bought the latest in the series.

What with knitting, gardening, reading, etc., there is precious little time (and energy) left for the mundane things like housekeeping. But that can always wait. It will still be there when I come the end of my latest book.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I enjoy Jonathan Kellerman books. I became acquainted with them when my daughter was in school in LA. We stayed for a few days with her aunt and uncle and her aunt gave us a couple of books. I found them interesting as we knew the area where the action took place. I have since read more but seem to be unable to find them readily in the book store.
> 
> I haven't read Faye Kellerman, although I did see some of her books when I visited the discount book store last Friday.
> 
> ...


Housekeeping? What's that?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Housekeeping? What's that?


That's something they show on TV, in commercials.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Housekeeping? What's that?


Once in a while I do some to commemorate my degree in Home Economics. I prefer the cooking and knitting aspects of my original profession.

So with D off on his cruise to Maryland, I decided to dust the bedroom. This is a challenge, because he has a model boat he made on one dresser, part of another model he is restoring on a book case, a marine radio with a gazillion wires and stuff he just parks there on his night table, just try to find a surface to dust, just dust on dust. Well, I found my little Swiffer duster and went at it and removed vintage dust. Then I moved the furniture away from the wall and found the Yoda family of dust bunnies along the baseboards. Marilyn 1, Yoda 0.

D vacuums once a week and does the kitchen floor. His fetishes are the dust under the bed and keeping the kitchen floor shiny. When I take off my eyeglasses, the house looks wonderful. But daughter figures it will take her two years to clear out the house before she can sell it when the time comes.

Now that I did that, back to knitting. I got some more purple yarn for baby hats for the Click for Babies project raising awareness of shaken baby syndrome. The ten of us in the group want to get at least 50 hats to donate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Once in a while I do some to commemorate my degree in Home Economics. I prefer the cooking and knitting aspects of my original profession.
> 
> So with D off on his cruise to Maryland, I decided to dust the bedroom. This is a challenge, because he has a model boat he made on one dresser, part of another model he is restoring on a book case, a marine radio with a gazillion wires and stuff he just parks there on his night table, just try to find a surface to dust, just dust on dust. Well, I found my little Swiffer duster and went at it and removed vintage dust. Then I moved the furniture away from the wall and found the Yoda family of dust bunnies along the baseboards. Marilyn 1, Yoda 0.
> 
> ...


I clean once in awhile, too. It's a good thing people come over once in awhile to keep me on my toes. I run a dust mop under the bed once on awhile to get the dust bunnies. Sending the dogs under would work, too. No babies around, so nobody eats off the floor. Well, maybe a dog or two.
I know what you mean about cleaning out the house. When I think about all the "stuff" that we keep bringing in without taking an equal amount out, I can understand how it happens. My husband puts things down and never puts anything in its rightful place. In fact, in his world there is no rightful place. Over a year ago he lost his car and house keys. We know they're in the house somewhere because he got home. Never turned up, but I think they're in the garage somewhere. My latest idea is telling him to chose one thing from the garage every Wednesday night when we put out the trash and stick it in the can. We'll have to live another 40 years to get it done that way.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

The man called you a dope? How very ugly. Run away, fast! Oh the stories I could tell you about creepy men that my sister told me about. One guy was involved with porn that involved urination.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> Getting a lot of pressure to do "it". "Safe sex" with an Indian (Jewish) man - forget it.
> 
> I am a nervous wreck. Very attracted to him but have been alone for 11 years. Help.


Omg, he was grooming you for sex. My sister was on 2 or 3 sites. Most of the guys were sex pervs. Wanting it too soon as if she's a hooker.

oh, just read further and saw you dumped him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Omg, he was grooming you for sex. My sister was on 2 or 3 sites. Most of the guys were sex pervs. Wanting it too soon as if she's a hooker.
> 
> oh, just read further and saw you dumped him.


Hi Ute,

Are you a squirrel or a rabbit?

How exciting to be groomed for sex at 67 1/2. Of course I won't do squat now that my neck and knee wrinkles are pretty well matched. Do these creeps do it for just the sex or are they also looking for a woman with money and property? There must be one genuine nice guy out there.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Once in a while I do some to commemorate my degree in Home Economics. I prefer the cooking and knitting aspects of my original profession.
> 
> So with D off on his cruise to Maryland, I decided to dust the bedroom. This is a challenge, because he has a model boat he made on one dresser, part of another model he is restoring on a book case, a marine radio with a gazillion wires and stuff he just parks there on his night table, just try to find a surface to dust, just dust on dust. Well, I found my little Swiffer duster and went at it and removed vintage dust. Then I moved the furniture away from the wall and found the Yoda family of dust bunnies along the baseboards. Marilyn 1, Yoda 0.
> 
> ...


You could come practice some of those skills at my house, you can even put your feet up and knit when you are finished. 
Cold drink or hot?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Ute,
> 
> Are you a squirrel or a rabbit?
> 
> How exciting to be groomed for sex at 67 1/2. Of course I won't do squat now that my neck and knee wrinkles are pretty well matched. Do these creeps do it for just the sex or are they also looking for a woman with money and property? There must be one genuine nice guy out there.


I think you wil find one. I hope so. just be careful.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Ute,
> 
> Are you a squirrel or a rabbit?
> 
> How exciting to be groomed for sex at 67 1/2. Of course I won't do squat now that my neck and knee wrinkles are pretty well matched. Do these creeps do it for just the sex or are they also looking for a woman with money and property? There must be one genuine nice guy out there.


I've read of so many women who get taken in by Middle Eastern men. They only want $$ or a green card. They are masters of the online hookup. Glad you kept your wits about you.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Moishe's is still there - my husband loves potatonik (for the non-cognoscenti, a kind of loaf made with mashed potatoes, onions, yeast, probably other flavorings), which they still make every week - and so is B&H Dairy Restaurant, 2 blocks north. What I miss most is Ratner's, where we went on dates after the movies, and which we later introduced our son to. It was so big that every time we went, we were put into another section that we never knew existed. Over the years, though, it shrunk, until it finally closed. Even at the end, they put a basket of onion rolls on the table as soon as you sat down. But I've never seen Nesselrode pie anywhere else.


My MIL used to make nesselrode pie, and I loved it, and looked forward to having nesselrode pie when we visited them, but one day it wasn't there, and MIL said that her other son had told her that it was too rich, so she never made it again. I still miss the stuff. What on earth is wrong with a little richness once in a while? We will have to find a recipe, I guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM, the sound you hear is applause. Very smart not to get involved. You judged him quickly and correctly. His loss.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Something someone does when the mess reaches their period of activation. Try to avoid and let them do it. That's my motto.



alcameron said:


> Housekeeping? What's that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> That's something they show on TV, in commercials.


...to sell Mr. Clean etc.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're my kind of housekeeper Marilyn.



MarilynKnits said:


> Once in a while I do some to commemorate my degree in Home Economics. I prefer the cooking and knitting aspects of my original profession.
> 
> So with D off on his cruise to Maryland, I decided to dust the bedroom. This is a challenge, because he has a model boat he made on one dresser, part of another model he is restoring on a book case, a marine radio with a gazillion wires and stuff he just parks there on his night table, just try to find a surface to dust, just dust on dust. Well, I found my little Swiffer duster and went at it and removed vintage dust. Then I moved the furniture away from the wall and found the Yoda family of dust bunnies along the baseboards. Marilyn 1, Yoda 0.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband came home today with 3-1/2 pounds of cherries. I don't see how 3 of us can eat that many. I've never baked anything like cherry pie without pre-packaged filling. Can I use fresh cherries?


Yes you can use fresh cherries.
My grandma had a sour cherry tree in her back yard, and we would pick the cherries and either she or my big sister would take the fresh cherries and turn them into the best cherry pie ever. Even after I had eaten at the tree at least as many as I took inside. And the boy next door would pick some for his mom to turn what he hadn't already eaten into something else delicious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your DH sounds like my kids. Sounds like he hangs onto things like a todler. I still have dolls that have made moves across the country with us. I swear I'm ruthlessly pitching with the current downsizing.

I wish I could figure out what to do with stuff. Regular stuff, give away or pitch. How to find the value of antiques?



alcameron said:


> I clean once in awhile, too. It's a good thing people come over once in awhile to keep me on my toes. I run a dust mop under the bed once on awhile to get the dust bunnies. Sending the dogs under would work, too. No babies around, so nobody eats off the floor. Well, maybe a dog or two.
> I know what you mean about cleaning out the house. When I think about all the "stuff" that we keep bringing in without taking an equal amount out, I can understand how it happens. My husband puts things down and never puts anything in its rightful place. In fact, in his world there is no rightful place. Over a year ago he lost his car and house keys. We know they're in the house somewhere because he got home. Never turned up, but I think they're in the garage somewhere. My latest idea is telling him to chose one thing from the garage every Wednesday night when we put out the trash and stick it in the can. We'll have to live another 40 years to get it done that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> My MIL used to make nesselrode pie, and I loved it, and looked forward to having nesselrode pie when we visited them, but one day it wasn't there, and MIL said that her other son had told her that it was too rich, so she never made it again. I still miss the stuff. What on earth is wrong with a little richness once in a while? We will have to find a recipe, I guess.


If you find a good one, please share it. It's almost a forgotten delicacy. It really is very rich, but how often do you get a chance to have some.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fifty points for SQM.



ute4kp said:


> Omg, he was grooming you for sex. My sister was on 2 or 3 sites. Most of the guys were sex pervs. Wanting it too soon as if she's a hooker.
> 
> oh, just read further and saw you dumped him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Yes you can use fresh cherries.
> My grandma had a sour cherry tree in her back yard, and we would pick the cherries and either she or my big sister would take the fresh cherries and turn them into the best cherry pie ever. Even after I had eaten at the tree at least as many as I took inside. And the boy next door would pick some for his mom to turn what he hadn't already eaten into something else delicious.


Cherries continue to be plentiful and good around here, and cheaper than I remember them ever being. We've been going through several pounds a week (including a fruit soup I made Friday). Now that I've been given a pitter, I think I'll freeze a few pounds to have in the winter. Plus finally bake that pie.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherry Pie. I have a recipe somewhere for a very good cherry pie. What made it extra delicious was the addition of almond essence. Organic cherries here are so expensive that we will have to live without them.

I was thinking of SQM's date today and it reminded me of when I was between marriages (the happiest time of my life). I somehow got involved with a blind date. We had wonderful conversations on the phone for quite a long time. Then he invited me to a dance. I said OK. But I can not tell you how I felt when he showed up. He was the ugliest man I had ever seen. My first thought was, "If he kisses me I will throw up." Unfortunately I was dressed to go when I opened the door, so I could not make any excuses. The date was a flop and needless to say I did not go out with him again.

Housework: That is something I do rarely and only when I can't stand the mess any more. I vacuumed the floors the other day because I could not stand the commotion the dust bunnies were making. But they left awful footprints all over my kitchen floor. I will do something about that tomorrow. Fortunately I get few visitors, and those who do come I hope come to see me and not the condition of my house.

By the way, I did not get my bed. My son phoned to say that he would not be over for dinner as he was swamped with work. I am hoping to get it before Christmas, or at least before my next birthday which is in January. This was a commissioned project, not just a labour of love. But I guess Mama goes to the bottom of the pile when other work needs to be done. I guess he knows I will still love him in the morning whenever he gets my projects done.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. I know that's what it sounds like, but let's not translate literally, OK?


During the summer of 1972, when I was 18, my boyfriend at the time and I both auditioned for a local production of Of Thee I Sing. He was chosen to be Alexander Throttlebottom and I was allowed to be in the chorus if I wanted. I went to rehearsals for a while until I couldn't take any more of bf's crowing about my having talked him into auditioning and his having gotten a major part and my "merely" getting into the chorus.. Hey, there are a lot more sopranos than tenors in some of those groups. And one of the sopranos was the director's daughter. And another one was a highly trained vocalist. And this also predates my ten years of voice lessons. But anyway, at one of the rehearsals that I went to, I heard and read the lyrics "they're the AKs who give the OKs" and the innocent young girl that I was had to pipe up and ask, "What are 'AKs'?" Someone told me "alter kaker" so of course my next question was immediate: "What's a 'Kaker'?" and then someone had to define "kaker" for me as well. It was at that point (1972) that I finally began to understand why the other kids had laughed when our sixth grade class (1963-64 school year) learned about Lake Titicaca in our social studies unit on South America. (It had taken only about three years or so to learn why the first two syllables of the name of that Bolivian lake made kids laugh...)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> During the summer of 1972, when I was 18, my boyfriend at the time and I both auditioned for a local production of Of Thee I Sing. He was chosen to be Alexander Throttlebottom and I was allowed to be in the chorus if I wanted. I went to rehearsals for a while until I couldn't take any more of bf's crowing about my having talked him into auditioning and his having gotten a major part and my "merely" getting into the chorus.. Hey, there are a lot more sopranos than tenors in some of those groups. And one of the sopranos was the director's daughter. And another one was a highly trained vocalist. And this also predates my ten years of voice lessons. But anyway, at one of the rehearsals that I went to, I heard and read the lyrics "they're the AKs who give the OKs" and the innocent young girl that I was had to pipe up and ask, "What are 'AKs'?" Someone told me "alter kaker" so of course my next question was immediate: "What's a 'Kaker'?" and then someone had to define "kaker" for me as well. It was at that point (1972) that I finally began to understand why the other kids had laughed when our sixth grade class (1963-64 school year) learned about Lake Titicaca in our social studies unit on South America. (It had taken only about three years or so to learn why the first two syllables of the name of that Bolivian lake made kids laugh...)


Where I grew up, we were born knowing why Lake Titicaca was funny. It still sometimes makes me giggle.

Throttlebottom is pretty funny, too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Camacho said:


> During the summer of 1972, when I was 18, my boyfriend at the time and I both auditioned for a local production of Of Thee I Sing. He was chosen to be Alexander Throttlebottom and I was allowed to be in the chorus if I wanted. I went to rehearsals for a while until I couldn't take any more of bf's crowing about my having talked him into auditioning and his having gotten a major part and my "merely" getting into the chorus.. Hey, there are a lot more sopranos than tenors in some of those groups. And one of the sopranos was the director's daughter. And another one was a highly trained vocalist. And this also predates my ten years of voice lessons. But anyway, at one of the rehearsals that I went to, I heard and read the lyrics "they're the AKs who give the OKs" and the innocent young girl that I was had to pipe up and ask, "What are 'AKs'?" Someone told me "alter kaker" so of course my next question was immediate: "What's a 'Kaker'?" and then someone had to define "kaker" for me as well. It was at that point (1972) that I finally began to understand why the other kids had laughed when our sixth grade class (1963-64 school year) learned about Lake Titicaca in our social studies unit on South America. (It had taken only about three years or so to learn why the first two syllables of the name of that Bolivian lake made kids laugh...)


Oh, I thnk we all giggled at "Lake Titicaca!"


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Camacho said:


> My MIL used to make nesselrode pie, and I loved it, and looked forward to having nesselrode pie when we visited them, but one day it wasn't there, and MIL said that her other son had told her that it was too rich, so she never made it again. I still miss the stuff. What on earth is wrong with a little richness once in a while? We will have to find a recipe, I guess.


Into every life a little richness must come. If this recipe doesn't sound like it' turn out to taste like your MIL's you can see 7 recipes at http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,nesselrode_pie,FF.html

*Nesselrode Pie* From http://www.thefoodmaven.com/radiore... to blend with rum and soda for a tall drink.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Into every life a little richness must come. If this recipe doesn't sound like it' turn out to taste like your MIL's you can see 7 recipes at http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,nesselrode_pie,FF.html
> 
> *Nesselrode Pie* From http://www.thefoodmaven.com/radiore...er it from them rather than make it yourself.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi Ute,
> 
> Are you a squirrel or a rabbit?
> 
> How exciting to be groomed for sex at 67 1/2. Of course I won't do squat now that my neck and knee wrinkles are pretty well matched. Do these creeps do it for just the sex or are they also looking for a woman with money and property? There must be one genuine nice guy out there.


I think I'm a squirrel. But the ears look kind of long for a squirrel.
LOL.
IMHO, the guys are on there for sex and money. I've never wanted to go find a guy online so I don't know. Only what my sister told me.

One guy my sis dated for 2 or 3 months had a good job at Radio City Music Hall. As time went by he became controlling and she discovered he was a drinker. She finally had to dump him.

In real life a guy was in love with her and wanted to marry her. She told me it made her kind of repelled to think of kissing him. But otherwise he was a nice guy. It turned out that about 1 to 2 years later he died. He was fairly wealthy. I was telling her she lost her chance, tho it was in jest.

There have to be "normal" ones there someplace, tho


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I think I'm a squirrel. But the ears look kind of long for a squirrel.
> LOL.
> IMHO, the guys are on there for sex and money. I've never wanted to go find a guy online so I don't know. Only what my sister told me.
> 
> ...


But you know the old saying: "All the good ones are taken." Or "married." Or "gay." Three old sayings.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> - - - - My husband puts things down and never puts anything in its rightful place. In fact, in his world there is no rightful place. Over a year ago he lost his car and house keys. We know they're in the house somewhere because he got home. Never turned up, but I think they're in the garage somewhere. - - - -


We have a coat closet just as you come in the front door, and I screwed in a series of cup hooks up and down the jamb inside the door. I told him that was where the keys were to go as soon as he walked in the door. Took a while to train him. He got supper once the keys were stored. Woof!

He has his stereo system set up in the living room, and has a swivel recliner next to the whole set up. Amp, receiver tuner, CD player, turntable, preamp, must be a dozen components. And these big speakers set just so across the room so he gets perfect stereo where he sits. Then he has milk crates full of vinyl and a rack of CDs within arms reach. I can't figure out how to run the thing, and don't touch it. His little throne. For a guy who can set up a complicated system like that not to be able to use his PC without problems is almost funny. When he is on the PC, especially when he is trying to look stuff up, and I am in the kitchen, I keep getting "Mar! I can't figure this %$#)@ thing out." I go in and push a button and he is fine for a while. Funny.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Yes you can use fresh cherries.
> My grandma had a sour cherry tree in her back yard, and we would pick the cherries and either she or my big sister would take the fresh cherries and turn them into the best cherry pie ever. Even after I had eaten at the tree at least as many as I took inside. And the boy next door would pick some for his mom to turn what he hadn't already eaten into something else delicious.


Daughter got a huge amount of sweet cherries the other day. She has what used to be my nice big Oxo pitter. She rinsed them, pitted them, and what they didn't eat immediately she froze in one layer on a cookie tray and put in zip bags. You need to squeeze out the air. She makes cherry crumble or cherry cobbler with the frozen ones.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We have a coat closet just as you come in the front door, and I screwed in a series of cup hooks up and down the jamb inside the door. I told him that was where the keys were to go as soon as he walked in the door. Took a while to train him. He got supper once the keys were stored. Woof!
> 
> He has his stereo system set up in the living room, and has a swivel recliner next to the whole set up. Amp, receiver tuner, CD player, turntable, preamp, must be a dozen components. And these big speakers set just so across the room so he gets perfect stereo where he sits. Then he has milk crates full of vinyl and a rack of CDs within arms reach. I can't figure out how to run the thing, and don't touch it. His little throne. For a guy who can set up a complicated system like that not to be able to use his PC without problems is almost funny. When he is on the PC, especially when he is trying to look stuff up, and I am in the kitchen, I keep getting "Mar! I can't figure this %$#)@ thing out." I go in and push a button and he is fine for a while. Funny.


This made me laugh! For about half of our married life our living room "end tables" were two humongous speakers that went with the rest of the stuff that was located in the family room. We finally got new speakers and end tables, but I hated those big clunky speakers with a passion. Naturally, he built the "cases" himself. Just like an engineer! And yes, today, he's always screwing up the computer, which is now his problem because I use my tablet exclusively.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If you find a good one, please share it. It's almost a forgotten delicacy. It really is very rich, but how often do you get a chance to have some.


The inimitable Arthur Schwartz has a strange looking recipe for the pie, but he also has an interesting treatise on its origins

http://www.thefoodmaven.com/radiorecipes/nesselrode.html

Barry Popik has this recipe that looks doable on

http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/nesselrode_pie/

NESSELRODE PIE
1 tablespoon gelatin
1 1/2 cups milk
3 eggs, separated
1/3 cup chopped raisins
2 tablespoons ground almonds
1 cup broken macaroons
1 tablespoon brandy or rum
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup sugar
1 baked nine-inch pie shell
Maraschino cherries

Soften gelatin in one-quarter cup milk. Scald remaining one and a quarter cups milk in the top of a double boiler. Beat egg yolks slightly, add milk, stirring, and return to double boiler. Add gelatin, and cook, stirring, till mixture coats spoon. Add raisins, almonds, macarooons, brandy or rum, vanilla and salt. Chill till beginning to set. Beat egg whites, add sugar and beat till stiff. Fold into gelatin mixture. Pour into a baked pie shell and chill till firm. Garnish with maraschino cherries. Serves eight.

Looks like a good way to use up those stale macaroons left over from Pesach.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

These Nesselrode Pies sound wonderful. I am always on the lookout of different desserts for Christmas dinner. That is the only time, really, that I make dessert. But I would have to make some changes to these recipes. Being vegetarian I don't use gelatin, so would have to use agar agar. And we have a person in the family who cannot take alcohol, so I would have to leave this out. I am wondering if this would change the flavour considerably.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The inimitable Arthur Schwartz has a strange looking recipe for the pie, but he also has an interesting treatise on its origins
> 
> http://www.thefoodmaven.com/radiorecipes/nesselrode.html
> 
> ...


The one by Schwartz (whose picture looks a lot younger than he sounds) is what Camacho posted above. The one by Popik actually looks good, except that it won't have those little cubic pieces of candied fruit. Still, broken macaroons (as long as they're not the coconut ones) make everything taste good.

But the poor guy had to go through junior high with the name Popik. At least his first name isn't Moishe.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This made me laugh! For about half of our married life our living room "end tables" were two humongous speakers that went with the rest of the stuff that was located in the family room. We finally got new speakers and end tables, but I hated those big clunky speakers with a passion. Naturally, he built the "cases" himself. Just like an engineer! And yes, today, he's always screwing up the computer, which is now his problem because I use my tablet exclusively.


D has a pair of Magnepans that are about the configuration of the front door. For a while there I was sidling past them because the sound was "perfect" where he had them, partly blocking the door to the bedroom hallway. When I had my hip replacement he had to move them so I could get past with the walker. If you have read the Gunslinger books by Stephen King, these speakers look like the doors to nowhere in those books.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> These Nesselrode Pies sound wonderful. I am always on the lookout of different desserts for Christmas dinner. That is the only time, really, that I make dessert. But I would have to make some changes to these recipes. Being vegetarian I don't use gelatin, so would have to use agar agar. And we have a person in the family who cannot take alcohol, so I would have to leave this out. I am wondering if this would change the flavour considerably.


There is Xanthin gum too: Use xanthan gum. Xanthan gum is produced from the fermentation of a carbohydrate. If substituting xanthan gum for gelatin, use half the amount of xanthan gum that the recipe suggests for the gelatin. For example, if a recipe requires 2 teaspoons of gelatin, only use one teaspoon of xanthan gum.

And OChef.com suggests: Rum is distilled from molasses or cane syrup, so your best bet (for non alcoholic rum flavor) could be a mixture of molasses thinned with pineapple juice or white grape juice.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The one by Schwartz (whose picture looks a lot younger than he sounds) is what Camacho posted above. The one by Popik actually looks good, except that it won't have those little cubic pieces of candied fruit. Still, broken macaroons (as long as they're not the coconut ones) make everything taste good.
> 
> But the poor guy had to go through junior high with the name Popik. At least his first name isn't Moishe.


I have seen the candied fruit in the super market. Probably most available during the winter holiday season.

Schwartz is a wild one. Our JCC had him speak to the community a few years ago, and of course they were selling his latest book and having him sign it. He is very interesting to say the least.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But you know the old saying: "All the good ones are taken." Or "married." Or "gay." Three old sayings.


I was dating a guy for about 6 months. Then found out he was married with a 5 yr old and a new baby! Aarrrgh, kicked him to the curb.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> We have a coat closet just as you come in the front door, and I screwed in a series of cup hooks up and down the jamb inside the door. I told him that was where the keys were to go as soon as he walked in the door. Took a while to train him. He got supper once the keys were stored. Woof!
> 
> He has his stereo system set up in the living room, and has a swivel recliner next to the whole set up. Amp, receiver tuner, CD player, turntable, preamp, must be a dozen components. And these big speakers set just so across the room so he gets perfect stereo where he sits. Then he has milk crates full of vinyl and a rack of CDs within arms reach. I can't figure out how to run the thing, and don't touch it. His little throne. For a guy who can set up a complicated system like that not to be able to use his PC without problems is almost funny. When he is on the PC, especially when he is trying to look stuff up, and I am in the kitchen, I keep getting "Mar! I can't figure this %$#)@ thing out." I go in and push a button and he is fine for a while. Funny.


Ahahahaha....men. need I say more....laughing and laughing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> I was dating a guy for about 6 months. Then found out he was married with a 5 yr old and a new baby! Aarrrgh, kicked him to the curb.


I am really enjoying all the creepy men stories. Hope, Squirrel, you gave the jerk a well-aimed kick to the curb.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Hi Ute,
> 
> Are you a squirrel or a rabbit?
> 
> How exciting to be groomed for sex at 67 1/2. Of course I won't do squat now that my neck and knee wrinkles are pretty well matched. Do these creeps do it for just the sex or are they also looking for a woman with money and property? There must be one genuine nice guy out there.


There are. And don't be so hard on yourself! Fate and karma will decide who and when is right. I know people who have "met their match" in their 80s!! There are plenty of genuine and nice guys out there. I know it doesn't seem like it. I've been there! Just keep "putting yourself out there" (but not too out there, if you know what I mean ;-)). You are a wonderful, intelligent, and strong woman. This scares a lot of men, but there are many who admire this.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am really enjoying all the creepy men stories. Hope, Squirrel, you gave the jerk a well-aimed kick to the curb.


I was soooo angry. He tried to pursue me. I gave him the cold shoulder and ignored his calls. My revenge was making him squirm.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> I was soooo angry. He tried to pursue me. I gave him the cold shoulder and ignored his calls. My revenge was making him squirm.


And isn't that such a rewarding revenge? :twisted:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> There are. And don't be so hard on yourself! Fate and karma will decide who and when is right. I know people who have "met their match" in their 80s!! There are plenty of genuine and nice guys out there. I know it doesn't seem like it. I've been there! Just keep "putting yourself out there" (but not too out there, if you know what I mean ;-)). You are a wonderful, intelligent, and strong woman. This scares a lot of men, but there are many who admire this.


Sometimes in arguments my DH would exclaim "you're too independent". Well, it's a good thing because he died and left me with small children.

Once at work (loading dock area) the driver gave me problems. So I set him straight. The next night he asked me out. Ha! I was married plus he wasn't my type. I still laugh... in my squirrel chatter.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> And isn't that such a rewarding revenge? :twisted:


VEG. :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> VEG. :twisted:


Huh?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I was dating a guy for about 6 months. Then found out he was married with a 5 yr old and a new baby! Aarrrgh, kicked him to the curb.


Six months? What a creep. Did his wife also find out after 6 months?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> Sometimes in arguments my DH would exclaim "you're too independent". Well, it's a good thing because he died and left me with small children.
> 
> Once at work (loading dock area) the driver gave me problems. So I set him straight. The next night he asked me out. Ha! I was married plus he wasn't my type. I still laugh... in my squirrel chatter.


Is there really a "too independent"? I guess if you shut out the world, but that's a whole other issue.

That's too funny! I've been told I'm very intimidating. All five foot 3 1/2 inches of me.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Huh?


Very evil grin.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Six months? What a creep. Did his wife also find out after 6 months?


I don't know if she did or not.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Is there really a "too independent"? I guess if you shut out the world, but that's a whole other issue.
> 
> That's too funny! I've been told I'm very intimidating. All five foot 3 1/2 inches of me.


Hey there little woman  I'm not sure what he meant. I guess I did things without being a fluttery woman and asking for permission? ? But I really don't know. I suppose it was some sort of insult. I just laughed it off.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> Hey there little woman  I'm not sure what he meant. I guess I did things without being a fluttery woman and asking for permission? ? But I really don't know. I suppose it was some sort of insult. I just laughed it off.


I know I take traits that I normally love about my dh and use them against him sometimes. I don't mean it, but when I'm that hurt or angry and have nothing else... It's irrational.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hot diggity! I finally found the perfect bday gift for dh, and not a moment too soon. AEROSMITH is playing at the forum with SLASH (guns n' roses)!! I hope they play "dream on", "crying'", "walk this way"... Oh there are so many!! If you are in the US, check out goldstar.com. It is ful of great deals for concerts, plays, and more.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hot diggity! I join ally found the perfect bday gift for dh, and not a moment too soon. AEROSMITH is playing at the forum with SLASH (guns n' roses)!! I hope they play "dream on", "crying'", "walk this way"... Oh there are so many!! If you are in the US, check out goldstar.com. It is ful of great deals for concerts, plays, and more.


I have to check it out. My brother told me about it.
I listen to some of Aerosmith on my phone when I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Stephen Tyler was a guest on Dr. Oz the other day. He said his lips were born first and his body grew after.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> Stephen Tyler was a guest on Dr. Oz the other day. He said his lips were born first and his body grew after.


Lol!!! I love it! That makes sooo much sense... :lol:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> There is Xanthin gum too: Use xanthan gum. Xanthan gum is produced from the fermentation of a carbohydrate. If substituting xanthan gum for gelatin, use half the amount of xanthan gum that the recipe suggests for the gelatin. For example, if a recipe requires 2 teaspoons of gelatin, only use one teaspoon of xanthan gum.
> 
> And OChef.com suggests: Rum is distilled from molasses or cane syrup, so your best bet (for non alcoholic rum flavor) could be a mixture of molasses thinned with pineapple juice or white grape juice.


Thank you for these suggestions, Marilyn. I will copy these recipes and your suggestions and maybe we will have nesselrode pie for Christmas.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Is there really a "too independent"? I guess if you shut out the world, but that's a whole other issue.
> 
> That's too funny! I've been told I'm very intimidating. All five foot 3 1/2 inches of me.


This sounds a bit like me, all 5'2.5" of me. In one job I had the boss told me people were scared of me. I couldn't figure out why as I had no authority whatsoever. I was just a secretary. And I am really quite quiet and shy in company.

But I hadn't been married long to my present husband when he accused me of being "independent." I told him I thought that was why he married me. Can't please some people.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> This sounds a bit like me, all 5'2.5" of me. In one job I had the boss told me people were scared of me. I couldn't figure out why as I had no authority whatsoever. I was just a secretary. And I am really quite quiet and shy in company.
> 
> But I hadn't been married long to my present husband when he accused me of being "independent." I told him I thought that was why he married me. Can't please some people.


Lol! We just exude confidence and strength, I guess, even if we think we don't show it or have it at times. ;-)

My dh would say I'm intimidating, definitely. He has acknowledged my independence,, but would never call me "too independent." When we met, I was so ill that I couldn't take care of myself. I had my good days, but mostly bad. Now I completely take care of him and his gm, a "mini farm", and a house. I still make sure to feel "needed", though, and we are a perfect team!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Stephen Tyler was a guest on Dr. Oz the other day. He said his lips were born first and his body grew after.


I can believe it -- actually, I get quite a kick out of him.

By the way I am going to 'Wicket' on Sunday. A friend is taking me - I knit her a surprise sweater so she surprised me back. I am looking forward to it. It is supposed to be very good. I don't go to too many shows, although we go to the dinner theatre once in awhile. This one is one of three traveling shows - It was here awhile ago and I didn't realize it was sold out until I tried to buy tickets. I mentioned it to my friend who is in my swimming exercise group and she bought tickets for us when she read the show was returning. I am really delighted. She loved her sweater, so it is nice.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hot diggity! I finally found the perfect bday gift for dh, and not a moment too soon. AEROSMITH is playing at the forum with SLASH (guns n' roses)!! I hope they play "dream on", "crying'", "walk this way"... Oh there are so many!! If you are in the US, check out goldstar.com. It is ful of great deals for concerts, plays, and more.


Queen, or what's left of the band, played this past Saturday. They were my favorite band. Hope you & dh get to see Aerosmith.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Queen, or what's left of the band, played this past Saturday. They were my favorite band. Hope you & dh get to see Aerosmith.


Freddy Mercury for me too. I cannot imagine their playing without him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Queen, or what's left of the band, played this past Saturday. They were my favorite band. Hope you & dh get to see Aerosmith.


We just watched a recorded concert of Queen on TV the other night. Have some of theirs on my phone, too. I listen on the treadmill unless I have someone to talk to. Freddy had a great voice was quite a performer. I have all of Amy Winehouse. I love her voice, and I knew she'd never last.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I can believe it -- actually, I get quite a kick out of him.
> 
> By the way I am going to 'Wicket' on Sunday. A friend is taking me - I knit her a surprise sweater so she surprised me back. I am looking forward to it. It is supposed to be very good. I don't go to too many shows, although we go to the dinner theatre once in awhile. This one is one of three traveling shows - It was here awhile ago and I didn't realize it was sold out until I tried to buy tickets. I mentioned it to my friend who is in my swimming exercise group and she bought tickets for us when she read the show was returning. I am really delighted. She loved her sweater, so it is nice.


Have you ever seen the newer cartoon movie Epic? It's this generations FERNGULLY. He is the voice of someone I. It, totally fitting character I think. He plays himself in BE COOL (sequel to GET SHORTY) with John travolta. He sings in both, and of course is great. In BE COOL he sings "cryin'" with a girl, I don't know who, and it is my favorite version. Can't find the single, though.

Do you mean WICKED? I've never heard of WICKET. If you do, you will THOROUGHLY enjoy it! It's one of the best plays I've seen. It's fun, enlightening, and empowering. It's actually a sociological commentary. The author of the book (can't recall his name right now and have to go feed my plants but wanted to reply) wanted to write something to show people how terms that define someone really may not define them. How just bc a person in power says someone is a certain way, society will believe that and will that person end up like that? It's really quite interesting. I'd love to chat with you after you've seen it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Queen, or what's left of the band, played this past Saturday. They were my favorite band. Hope you & dh get to see Aerosmith.


Awesome! I love Queen. There is actually a musical with a compilation of their songs. I believe it's called WE WILL ROCK YOU.

Already got the tickets!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Freddy Mercury for me too. I cannot imagine their playing without him.


I know! It's like Sublime replacing Bradley Nowell, their original lead singer who died years back.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> We just watched a recorded concert of Queen on TV the other night. Have some of theirs on my phone, too. I listen on the treadmill unless I have someone to talk to. Freddy had a great voice was quite a performer. I have all of Amy Winehouse. I love her voice, and I knew she'd never last.


I don't know much of her music. I do love Queen, though.

I'll come talk to you while you're on the treadmill! Is there one with an elliptical next to it?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Freddy Mercury for me too. I cannot imagine their playing without him.


I liked their music until and including "News of the World." "Day at the Races" had just come out when I saw them with Thin Lizzy opening.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I liked their music until and including "News of the World." "Day at the Races" had just come out when I saw them with Thin Lizzy opening.


You are much cooler than I am.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are much cooler than I am.


Nah, just older, probably. I liked Blue Oyster Cult, too. I caught the last concert where they could use their laser light show during the song "Godzilla" before the feds made them stop.

If you ever want to catch a really neat show, check out Kodo drums. They do a truly unforgettable set. Not rock, but really good percussion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kodo drums are amazing. We heard them warming up when we parked the car blocks away.



maysmom said:


> Nah, just older, probably. I liked Blue Oyster Cult, too. I caught the last concert where they could use their laser light show during the song "Godzilla" before the feds made them stop.
> 
> If you ever want to catch a really neat show, check out Kodo drums. They do a truly unforgettable set. Not rock, but really good percussion.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Kodo drums are amazing. We heard them warming up when we parked the car blocks away.


It seemed like the whole theater was vibrating. Those O-daiko (sp?) are thunderous.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Nah, just older, probably. I liked Blue Oyster Cult, too. I caught the last concert where they could use their laser light show during the song "Godzilla" before the feds made them stop.
> 
> If you ever want to catch a really neat show, check out Kodo drums. They do a truly unforgettable set. Not rock, but really good percussion.


I'll keep my eye out. Sounds great!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we call them Taiko drums. Don't have to go too far to hear them around here. I guess I don't know the particular group, though. Have to look them up.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think we call them Taiko drums. Don't have to go too far to hear them around here. I guess I don't know the particular group, though. Have to look them up.


Kodo is the name of the group of people that perform. When I saw them, there were 13 men and 1 woman, could be changed by now. The o-daiko is the huge 2-headed drum that has 1 performer pounding on each side. The flutes are something, too. They did 3 encores, and the last one was an a capella piece. Wish they'd come back here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If this is the same group, we saw them at Gamage Auditoriun at Arizona State University. As I recall it was all male from Japan.



maysmom said:


> Kodo is the name of the group of people that perform. When I saw them, there were 13 men and 1 woman, could be changed by now. The o-daiko is the huge 2-headed drum that has 1 performer pounding on each side. The flutes are something, too. They did 3 encores, and the last one was an a capella piece. Wish they'd come back here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> If this is the same group, we saw them at Gamage Auditoriun at Arizona State University. As I recall it was all male from Japan.


I've never seen/heard a real professional group. We have three Buddhist temples within about 15 minutes of where we live, and we go visit they're having some type of celebration. One of the places always has a Taiko drum group. I love it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am really enjoying all the creepy men stories. Hope, Squirrel, you gave the jerk a well-aimed kick to the curb.


Guess I lucked out. Found mine so young he didn't have a history, and he has been a keeper. Has his moments, but then I do too.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Guess I lucked out. Found mine so young he didn't have a history, and he has been a keeper. Has his moments, but then I do too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> :thumbup:


Good morning, all. I'm off to knitting this morning. My turn for treats, so we're having blueberry scones and a cake with choc chips and nuts that I got from my old Minnesota cookbook.
Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, all. I'm off to knitting this morning. My turn for treats, so we're having blueberry scones and a cake with choc chips and nuts that I got from my old Minnesota cookbook.
> Have a good day, everyone!


Sounds yummy. Save some for us?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, all. I'm off to knitting this morning. My turn for treats, so we're having blueberry scones and a cake with choc chips and nuts that I got from my old Minnesota cookbook.
> Have a good day, everyone!


Oooh, al... Why do you feel the need to brag? ;-P

Next season I will save some of my fresh blueberries and we can make scones together.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oooh, al... Why do you feel the need to brag? ;-P
> 
> Next season I will save some of my fresh blueberries and we can make scones together.


Because I accomplished something?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Because I accomplished something?


No, that you have home made blueberry scones and cake! Or was that for us? ;-P


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> No, that you have home made blueberry scones and cake! Or was that for us? ;-P


C'mon over. There's some left.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> C'mon over. There's some left.


Yah, let me just strap on the jet pack and I'll be right over! It's too hot for the rollerskates.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Yah, let me just strap on the jet pack and I'll be right over! It's too hot for the rollerskates.


For all we know Our Precious Al is in the next city from you.

We are The Progressive Roller Derby Girls ready to knock over the opposition. We skate in all weathers. So don't lose your key.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> For all we know Our Precious Al is in the next city from you.
> 
> We are The Progressive Roller Derby Girls ready to knock over the opposition. We skate in all weathers. So don't lose your key.


 :thumbup:

Oh geez, SMQ, don't you know I lose EVERYTHING?! Isn't there a password or secret knock I can "try" to remember? It's more likely than me finding my keys.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> For all we know Our Precious Al is in the next city from you.
> 
> We are The Progressive Roller Derby Girls ready to knock over the opposition. We skate in all weathers. So don't lose your key.


Slothy, this child doesn't know what a roller skate key is!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Slothy, this child doesn't know what a roller skate key is!


Oh-oh-oh, I've got a brand-new pair of roller skates, you got a brand-new key...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Oh-oh-oh, I've got a brand-new pair of roller skates, you got a brand-new key...


Love it! And loved my roller skates. When one grows up in a small town there's not that much to do. I spent a lot of time on either roller skates or ice skates.
Will someone tell me to stop procrastinating?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Slothy, this child doesn't know what a roller skate key is!


Lol!! Is that what she was talking about! Color ME red!!

It seems I am lost no matter what generation is round myself with ;-P.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

No Way! We would have to tell our selves the same thing.


alcameron said:


> Love it! And loved my roller skates. When one grows up in a small town there's not that much to do. I spent a lot of time on either roller skates or ice skates.
> Will someone tell me to stop procrastinating?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Love it! And loved my roller skates. When one grows up in a small town there's not that much to do. I spent a lot of time on either roller skates or ice skates.
> Will someone tell me to stop procrastinating?


It depends on what you are procrastinating. What's up?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> No Way! We would have to tell our selves the same thing.


Seriously! I don't want to be a hypocrite, and if don't want to stop procrastinating!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It's the sweater I'm starting that doesn't want to go right. It's nothing complicated---I just can't get it going smoothly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Love it! And loved my roller skates. When one grows up in a small town there's not that much to do. I spent a lot of time on either roller skates or ice skates.
> Will someone tell me to stop procrastinating?


Do you have boots on your roller skates, or do they fit on your shoes like mine? I still have my key. I'm pretty good.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Do you have boots on your roller skates, or do they fit on your shoes like mine? I still have my key. I'm pretty good.


What don't you do? You are an inspiration.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Is it a pattern you are familiar with? Have you checked for errata?


alcameron said:


> It's the sweater I'm starting that doesn't want to go right. It's nothing complicated---I just can't get it going smoothly.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> It's the sweater I'm starting that doesn't want to go right. It's nothing complicated---I just can't get it going smoothly.


Oh, don't worry about THAT! It's faaaaar too hot to knit, anyways. Unless, of course, it is a gift or something that has to get done by a specific time. Otherwise, if your mind and heart aren't into it, you might just scream.... :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Do you have boots on your roller skates, or do they fit on your shoes like mine? I still have my key. I'm pretty good.


Gosh, designer, I wish you helped raise me. I spend half my time trying to find things I just recently put down. There are certain things I held on to from when I was a kid, but by that time things were being made in china and didn't last past opening the box. Oy!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Do you have boots on your roller skates, or do they fit on your shoes like mine? I still have my key. I'm pretty good.


I'm envious. I had the ones that clamped on the shoes, and those ball bearings were murder. Not that the boot-type were any easier. Give me ice skates anytime--


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> What don't you do? You are an inspiration.


ha, ha, ha, I lived across the road from a Roller skating rink - spent every Saturday there-

Did anyone else skate with the type of skates that were just wheels, and adjustable soles so you could make them bigger? We used to skate up a storm when I was about l0. wore my key around my neck. As I got older one year I got a pair of ice skates AND a pair of boot roller skates. I was one happy camper. you have to skate differently on each- the roller skates flat, the ice skates you lean forward a bit more.

Memories! Thanks to whoever brought up the subject. I haven't thought about roller skating for quite some time . There were a group of us who used to roller dance at the roller rink too. Waltz mainly, although we did cut a few rugs.

I'd likely land flat on my face now! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

There's a roller rink not too far from here, too. I'm happy to watch from the sidelines. The ice rink should be reopening in September after repairs are done. (They'll let me skate with a walker-type thing, lol)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I'm envious. I had the ones that clamped on the shoes, and those ball bearings were murder. Not that the boot-type were any easier. Give me ice skates anytime--


Actually, ice skating is much more part of life up here in Alberta. A bit chillier. Open air ice rinks when I was young. Then in two or three community rinks a pot bellied stove in a little shed. We used to play 'crack the whip' We used to skate the new year in - And try our new Christmas Skates out. My Grandfather used to build a bonfire beside the pond when it was frozen and all the kids around the area used to skate there. Here is what I made to send to my sister and cousin to help them remember.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

That's beautiful! Those were the days--


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DH had his last procedure today. successful so that is all he has to face for a few months. I am thankful. I get results on Aug. 8 and then if things are as I expect we will be moving to the coast to be near our Son and family!!!! HOpe to go in Oct. Don't want to jump the gun too much until I get confirmation about my tests. 

So have a drink on me if you drink wine, or have a glass of water, or have a glass of whatever suits you!!! This next week will the the first since April that we haven't had at least 3 appointments between the two of us. Yeah!!!!! Hopefully I will be able to avoid getting frustrated here and there!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Skoal! Mazel Tov! To Your Health!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, ice skating is much more part of life up here in Alberta. A bit chillier. Open air ice rinks when I was young. Then in two or three community rinks a pot bellied stove in a little shed. We used to play 'crack the whip' We used to skate the new year in - And try our new Christmas Skates out. My Grandfather used to build a bonfire beside the pond when it was frozen and all the kids around the area used to skate there. Here is what I made to send to my sister and cousin to help them remember.


Wow, are those some of your quilts? They are gorgeous!

What a childhood!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> DH had his last procedure today. successful so that is all he has to face for a few months. I am thankful. I get results on Aug. 8 and then if things are as I expect we will be moving to the coast to be near our Son and family!!!! HOpe to go in Oct. Don't want to jump the gun too much until I get confirmation about my tests.
> 
> So have a drink on me if you drink wine, or have a glass of water, or have a glass of whatever suits you!!! This next week will the the first since April that we haven't had at least 3 appointments between the two of us. Yeah!!!!! Hopefully I will be able to avoid getting frustrated here and there!!!


Mazel tov! What wonderful news, and cause to celebrate. I am heading out to our first date anniversary with dh. We got married in January this past year, but decided that we can always use an excuse to celebrate. I will definitely have a drink in your honor! L'chayim!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Wow, are those some of your quilts? They are gorgeous!
> 
> What a childhood!


Shirley is amazing. What can't she do?

Great news about your husband.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Mazel tov! What wonderful news, and cause to celebrate. I am heading out to our first date anniversary with dh. We got married in January this past year, but decided that we can always use an excuse to celebrate. I will definitely have a drink in your honor! L'chayim!


First a anniversary -- wonderful - ours was 59 years in October. one year at a time! We knew each other 3 days and he proposed. Married 3 days after I flew down to meet him.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> First a anniversary -- wonderful - ours was 59 years in October. one year at a time! We knew each other 3 days and he proposed. Married 3 days after I flew down to meet him.


Aw, I love it! Dh and I have been together six years today. He told me after 2 weeks he loved me. Fate, however, decided that we had to wait to get married. We did always feel that bond though. Our first wedding anniversary will be January. It sounds like your first date and wedding anniversary almost coincide! I wanted to get married around the anniversary of our first date last year, but for reasons I won't say now (this is a happy time), we had to wait.

My grandparents met on a bind date and 10 weeks later they were married. It wasn't until he (recently) passed away that I learned that when he did propose, it was over the phone and as a result to keep her from having to obey her father in moving back to CA.

Waaaait a minute, had you never met before he proposed?!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Is it a pattern you are familiar with? Have you checked for errata?


OK. Fixed all the STOO-PID mistakes I made and I'm back in business. All this tsuris and all I have to show for it is the ribbing and setup row. I don't even want to admit to having the trouble because it was so dumb. I was hot and had a headache. Is that a good excuse?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK. Fixed all the STOO-PID mistakes I made and I'm back in business. All this tsuris and all I have to show for it is the ribbing and setup row. I don't even want to admit to having the trouble because it was so dumb. I was hot and had a headache. Is that a good excuse?


oops, read it wrong and answered it wrong. Here goes again. I am glad you figured it out. You sound weary my friend, take a break, read a book or have a nice warm bath and start again tomorrow. I am absolutely wiped. My son picked us up at 6:30 - (I was awake at 4 am) so had a short nap and will go to bed early. It was a longer wait for Pat's procedure to finish and so I worried a bit. wiped right out tonight but am certainly happy with his results. New day tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Aw, I love it! Dh and I have been together six years today. He told me after 2 weeks he loved me. Fate, however, decided that we had to wait to get married. We did always feel that bond though. Our first wedding anniversary will be January. It sounds like your first date and wedding anniversary almost coincide! I wanted to get married around the anniversary of our first date last year, but for reasons I won't say now (this is a happy time), we had to wait.
> 
> My grandparents met on a bind date and 10 weeks later they were married. It wasn't until he (recently) passed away that I learned that when he did propose, it was over the phone and as a result to keep her from having to obey her father in moving back to CA.
> 
> Waaaait a minute, had you never met before he proposed?!


I met him on Saturday night, saw him Sunday, he picked me up on MOnday (before he went back to camp l200 Miles away in Barrie Ontario) and asked me on the way to the train where I was seeing him off. About 3 weeks later I flew down to Ontario, he met me at the Toronto airport - we took a bus to Barrie, had to wait 3 days and got married. 59 years ago.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I'm envious. I had the ones that clamped on the shoes, and those ball bearings were murder. Not that the boot-type were any easier. Give me ice skates anytime--


had those too . learned to roller skate on them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oooh, al... Why do you feel the need to brag? ;-P
> 
> Next season I will save some of my fresh blueberries and we can make scones together.


She makes my mouth water at least once a week. I would die for her blueberry biscuits she posted the other day. My mouth is still watering.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Love it! And loved my roller skates. When one grows up in a small town there's not that much to do. I spent a lot of time on either roller skates or ice skates.
> Will someone tell me to stop procrastinating?


Hop scotch too-- I used to collect the best chains, I was the Queen of hopscotch chains. My aunt had lots and I would help her with the garden and she would give me her old chains. I was so proud! how did we get on these subjects. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Shirley is amazing. What can't she do?
> 
> Great news about your husband.


Thanks everyone. Big weight lifted -- He has had so much to deal with but life is so much better for him now. 3 years ago I didn't think he was going to make it. 2 heart valves and a stent, pacemaker and 2 bypasses later he is doing great.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hop scotch too-- I used to collect the best chains, I was the Queen of hopscotch chains. My aunt had lots and I would help her with the garden and she would give me her old chains. I was so proud! how did we get on these subjects. LOVE IT!!


Are we going to have this discussion again? In northern Minnesota we played hopscotch with rocks. I didn't know about using chains until we had this discussion a few months back.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Are we going to have this discussion again? In northern Minnesota we played hopscotch with rocks. I didn't know about using chains until we had this discussion a few months back.


Is Mrs. Cameron the only one of us with a memory? Who else remembers a few months back? All we have is our longer term memory - those are strong neurons. So I hark back to my childhood but still cannot recall what we used for hopscotch. Probably just anything that could not roll.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is Mrs. Cameron the only one of us with a memory? Who else remembers a few months back? All we have is our longer term memory - those are strong neurons. So I hark back to my childhood but still cannot recall what we used for hopscotch. Probably just anything that could not roll.


Yes, but I can't remember the Dreyfus affair, but I remembered a few more things. J'accuse, Emile Zola. Now if I could put it all together . . . .


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Slothy, this child doesn't know what a roller skate key is!


 :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Great news, I hope the rest is as good and you can move closer to family. It is a joy.



Designer1234 said:


> DH had his last procedure today. successful so that is all he has to face for a few months. I am thankful. I get results on Aug. 8 and then if things are as I expect we will be moving to the coast to be near our Son and family!!!! HOpe to go in Oct. Don't want to jump the gun too much until I get confirmation about my tests.
> 
> So have a drink on me if you drink wine, or have a glass of water, or have a glass of whatever suits you!!! This next week will the the first since April that we haven't had at least 3 appointments between the two of us. Yeah!!!!! Hopefully I will be able to avoid getting frustrated here and there!!!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> DH had his last procedure today. successful so that is all he has to face for a few months. I am thankful. I get results on Aug. 8 and then if things are as I expect we will be moving to the coast to be near our Son and family!!!! HOpe to go in Oct. Don't want to jump the gun too much until I get confirmation about my tests.
> 
> So have a drink on me if you drink wine, or have a glass of water, or have a glass of whatever suits you!!! This next week will the the first since April that we haven't had at least 3 appointments between the two of us. Yeah!!!!! Hopefully I will be able to avoid getting frustrated here and there!!!


I sure hope your tests are OK. gee, I feel put upon if I have only 1 test in a month and then no test for a while.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> First a anniversary -- wonderful - ours was 59 years in October. one year at a time! We knew each other 3 days and he proposed. Married 3 days after I flew down to meet him.


You beat me, Shirley--we had our first date on July 22 and got married on October 11th of that year.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Are we going to have this discussion again? In northern Minnesota we played hopscotch with rocks. I didn't know about using chains until we had this discussion a few months back.


We used buttons or bottlecaps.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hop scotch too-- I used to collect the best chains, I was the Queen of hopscotch chains. My aunt had lots and I would help her with the garden and she would give me her old chains. I was so proud! how did we get on these subjects. LOVE IT!!


Did you throw down chains? We just picked a stone from the yard/road that we used to throw.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Good enough for me and anyone else reading, I would bet. 


alcameron said:


> OK. Fixed all the STOO-PID mistakes I made and I'm back in business. All this tsuris and all I have to show for it is the ribbing and setup row. I don't even want to admit to having the trouble because it was so dumb. I was hot and had a headache. Is that a good excuse?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Good enough for me and anyone else reading, I would bet.


Sorry for whinging about it.
(There! I was looking for the opportunity to use "whinge," a word I've never used but see it used a lot by other speakers of English.) It's a perfectly good word that I'm going to adopt.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> OK. Fixed all the STOO-PID mistakes I made and I'm back in business. All this tsuris and all I have to show for it is the ribbing and setup row. I don't even want to admit to having the trouble because it was so dumb. I was hot and had a headache. Is that a good excuse?


It's not an excuse, it's an EXPLANATION. ;-)

Glad you got if worked out. I knew (and told you) you could. Bravo!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hop scotch too-- I used to collect the best chains, I was the Queen of hopscotch chains. My aunt had lots and I would help her with the garden and she would give me her old chains. I was so proud! how did we get on these subjects. LOVE IT!!


Ooh, ooh i know what hopscotch is!! But we would use whatever rocks we found lying around. We lived on a couldisac. (Sp.) and would use chalk to draw out the squares. That, four square, and we would draw out bases for tennis "tennis baseball". 

I have to be the last generation that ACTUALLY played outside...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks everyone. Big weight lifted -- He has had so much to deal with but life is so much better for him now. 3 years ago I didn't think he was going to make it. 2 heart valves and a stent, pacemaker and 2 bypasses later he is doing great.


Well, I'm so glad to hear he is where he is.

JSYK, dh was moved when I picked up my glass and made a toast to you and your family at dinner tonight. I just HAD to put bring those positive thought in karma's and fate's attention.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Sorry for whinging about it.
> (There! I was looking for the opportunity to use "whinge," a word I've never used but see it used a lot by other speakers of English.) It's a perfectly good word that I'm going to adopt.


What is whinge? Similar to whining?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I met him on Saturday night, saw him Sunday, he picked me up on MOnday (before he went back to camp l200 Miles away in Barrie Ontario) and asked me on the way to the train where I was seeing him off. About 3 weeks later I flew down to Ontario, he met me at the Toronto airport - we took a bus to Barrie, had to wait 3 days and got married. 59 years ago.


That's so beautiful.

Dh and I met 4 1/2 years before we actually "met". We met the first time when his mother got married to the father of my best friend form hs and she asked me to accompany her to the wedding. He is 11 years older than me, so fate decided it was too soon. He remembers me, but I don't remember him from that first encounter. We met again when his now stepsister got married and she sat me at his table. His niece asked me to dinner for his birthday two days later. 2 days after that we had our first date (which I made him stay until midnight so I could sing him happy birthday), and 2 weeks later he told me he loved me.

Nothing compared to your story, but I think it's sweet. It really makes one believe in fate, bc so many things had to happen that were based on other people's decisions for us to meet at the right time and get together.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Ooh, ooh i know what hopscotch is!! But we would use whatever rocks we found lying around. We lived on a couldisac. (Sp.) and would use chalk to draw out the squares. That, four square, and we would draw out bases for tennis "tennis baseball".
> 
> I have to be the last generation that ACTUALLY played outside...


You're just a kid


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

When I was a child growing up in the north of England, we played what we called "itchy pot." We drew the design with chalk and used a flat stone to "itch" with. I guess it was really "hitchy pot" as we hitched the stone. I did not know it as hopscotch until I came to Canada.

I envy you all and your skating, whether it be roller or ice. These are things, also, that I was not familiar with until I came to Canada. I learned to ice skate in my 20s and on one occasion I fell and hurt my back, which, years later required a back fusion. I never did learn to roller skate. I might just be too old for that kind of thing now, but one never knows. Given the opportunity I might just try in-line skating.

Designer, I am so glad that your appointments are over and that so far there have been good results. I bet you are excited to be moving to Vancouver Island. The place on the island to which I would love to move is Chemainus. I fell in love with that little town the first time I visited.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> You're just a kid


I feel so old, though! My grandpa always said "your as old as you feel and as your mind tells you." I would say "in that case, grandpa, I'm older than you!" My grandmother STILL celebrates her 29th birthday every year


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> When I was a child growing up in the north of England, we played what we called "itchy pot." We drew the design with chalk and used a flat stone to "itch" with. I guess it was really "hitchy pot" as we hitched the stone. I did not know it as hopscotch until I came to Canada.
> 
> I envy you all and your skating, whether it be roller or ice. These are things, also, that I was not familiar with until I came to Canada. I learned to ice skate in my 20s and on one occasion I fell and hurt my back, which, years later required a back fusion. I never did learn to roller skate. I might just be too old for that kind of thing now, but one never knows. Given the opportunity I might just try in-line skating.
> 
> Designer, I am so glad that your appointments are over and that so far there have been good results. I bet you are excited to be moving to Vancouver Island. The place on the island to which I would love to move is Chemainus. I fell in love with that little town the first time I visited.


Don't feel bad. You weren't missing anything. I tried ice skating, wasn't for me. Wasn't too thrilled about roller skates, as I am unbalanced enough on land, wheels were the enemy. I don't even remember the last time I tried! My best land bound activity is rock climbing. I suck on land, but either in the water or climbing I am golden.

Sorry to hear about your back. It's amazing how one seemingly minor injury can come back years later. :-(

Designer is moving to Vancouver island?! That's one of my favorite places in the world! I want to honeymoon there, let alone live there.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Sorry for whinging about it.
> (There! I was looking for the opportunity to use "whinge," a word I've never used but see it used a lot by other speakers of English.) It's a perfectly good word that I'm going to adopt.


I had to look that one up, never having seen it prior to KP (hmmm, which one?) membership.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Are we going to have this discussion again? In northern Minnesota we played hopscotch with rocks. I didn't know about using chains until we had this discussion a few months back.


Sorry - I was just so proud of my collection of chains.

I have one saved with my roller skate key - (important memories -they helped make me what I am) :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> What is whinge? Similar to whining?


Thanks Squirrel for asking the question that was on my mind.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You beat me, Shirley--we had our first date on July 22 and got married on October 11th of that year.


That was pretty quick too - Part of it with us was that 
DH was in the Service, and wasn't sure where he was going to be posted. He hoped for Germany with the UN peacekeeping forces again -- he wanted to make sure I would be able to go too. As it was, it didn't happen as he had already served one year there. We ended up back in the West (Edmonton - North of home) for 9 years then Vancouver.

Maysmom that was only just over two months for you. 
We are still here -- amazing isn't it? I think there are a lot more of us than we realize. I wonder how many of those who are marrying now, will last as long. I hope there are lots.

=======
Beautiful sky this morning here in Western Canada. I will miss a lot about here if we move. Not the bitter winters though. Our skies here are so beautiful. It is 8:30 EST but only 6:20 here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a new name!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The way I look at it, beautiful skies are everywhere if you remember to observe. Even though I 'm sitting her in extreme heat, There's air-conditioning and fans and I prefer a bit of this to snow and cold. Wishing you happiness. I'm sure you'll find it.



Designer1234 said:


> That was pretty quick too - Part of it with us was that
> DH was in the Service, and wasn't sure where he was going to be posted. He hoped for Germany with the UN peacekeeping forces again -- he wanted to make sure I would be able to go too. As it was, it didn't happen as he had already served one year there. We ended up back in the West (Edmonton - North of home) for 9 years then Vancouver.
> 
> Maysmom that was only just over two months for you.
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> DH had his last procedure today. successful so that is all he has to face for a few months. I am thankful. I get results on Aug. 8 and then if things are as I expect we will be moving to the coast to be near our Son and family!!!! HOpe to go in Oct. Don't want to jump the gun too much until I get confirmation about my tests.
> 
> So have a drink on me if you drink wine, or have a glass of water, or have a glass of whatever suits you!!! This next week will the the first since April that we haven't had at least 3 appointments between the two of us. Yeah!!!!! Hopefully I will be able to avoid getting frustrated here and there!!!


Tonight I will raise my cup of Shabbos wine and say L'Chaim to Shirley and Pat.

So relieved that so far so good with the tests.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Are we going to have this discussion again? In northern Minnesota we played hopscotch with rocks. I didn't know about using chains until we had this discussion a few months back.


We used soda bottle tops and called it potsy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorry - I was just so proud of my collection of chains.
> 
> I have one saved with my roller skate key - (important memories -they helped make me what I am) :shock:


Shirley, I'm sorry if I sounded brusque. I didn't mean to be.
And
Enjoy your days without medical appointments! Glad everything is going well.
If one doesn't read all the posts, s/he doesn't always know what's happening.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That was pretty quick too - Part of it with us was that
> DH was in the Service, and wasn't sure where he was going to be posted. He hoped for Germany with the UN peacekeeping forces again -- he wanted to make sure I would be able to go too. As it was, it didn't happen as he had already served one year there. We ended up back in the West (Edmonton - North of home) for 9 years then Vancouver.
> 
> Maysmom that was only just over two months for you.
> ...


Yup, and this anniversary will be our 29th.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Tonight I will raise my cup of Shabbos wine and say L'Chaim to Shirley and Pat.
> 
> So relieved that so far so good with the tests.


Thank you so much. I appreciate the kind thoughts and I will never forget how supportive you and my other friends have been.

I have taken it pretty easy today as we were both so tired. Yesterday and the day before were exhausting. I have been knitting another pullover and hope to teach it in the fall. I am also reading quite a good book, the Final Cut by Catherine Coulter and J.T Ellison. I enjoy her books and nearly passed this one by at the Library.

Al has given me the urge to do something different as far as a dessert is concerned. I am going to make a Pineapple delight in a few minutes. Chill it until tomorrow and serve it to my family as they are leaving Hayley with us for the afternoon.

Sunday I am going to "Wicked' which is supposed to be excellent. It is one of the longest running Broadway shows in history.Have any of you New Yorkers seen it? Oh how I would love to be able to spend some time going to the shows there. Oh well.

SQM I am so glad you opened this thread.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No. I prefer to go to the ballet or the Opera for the same cost of a B'way ticket. But it was a huge hit here and from what I understand a very excellent way to spend the day. We will be demanding a review.

Are you also happy that Mrs. Somma opened up the WOW thread?

:?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate the kind thoughts and I will never forget how supportive you and my other friends have been.
> 
> I have taken it pretty easy today as we were both so tired. Yesterday and the day before were exhausting. I have been knitting another pullover and hope to teach it in the fall. I am also reading quite a good book, the Final Cut by Catherine Coulter and J.T Ellison. I enjoy her books and nearly passed this one by at the Library.
> 
> ...


That's good that you're taking it easy. I am sure your family will appreciate a scrumptious homemade pineapple delight. How could they not? You made it!

I'm not a New Yorker, but I have seen WICKED 3 times. Twice in LA and once in SF. All contained wonderfully talented actors. It is quite powerful and entertaining. You will have a wonderful time! Let me know if you are interested in discussing it afterwards. It is a social commentary, after all, and deserves an intellectual approach.

I am also quite happy that SQM opened the thread and that cookie queen (Then alcameron) encouraged me to check the threads out. Thanks, gals! Or should I say mom and grandmama?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Squirrel for asking the question that was on my mind.


Did this get an answer? It is the British version of whining, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> That's good that you're taking it easy. I am sure your family will appreciate a scrumptious homemade pineapple delight. How could they not? You made it!
> 
> I'm not a New Yorker, but I have seen WICKED 3 times. Twice in LA and once in SF. All contained wonderfully talented actors. It is quite powerful and entertaining. You will have a wonderful time! Let me know if you are interested in discussing it afterwards. It is a social commentary, after all, and deserves an intellectual approach.
> 
> I am also quite happy that SQM opened the thread and that cookie queen (Then alcameron) encouraged me to check the threads out. Thanks, gals! Or should I say mom and grandmama?


I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Did this get an answer? It is the British version of whining, if I remember correctly.


To which question was I referring?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> To which question was I referring?


I'll be dipped in doodah if I know.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> No. I prefer to go to the ballet or the Opera for the same cost of a B'way ticket. But it was a huge hit here and from what I understand a very excellent way to spend the day. We will be demanding a review.
> 
> Are you also happy that Mrs. Somma opened up the WOW thread?
> 
> :?


Joey 'warms my heart' yours too????????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Shirley, I'm sorry if I sounded brusque. I didn't mean to be.
> And
> Enjoy your days without medical appointments! Glad everything is going well.
> If one doesn't read all the posts, s/he doesn't always know what's happening.


Oh I knew you weren't being sarcastic. I know your intentions and your heart Al. You would never say anything unkind or sarcastic to me . I was kidding and so were you. Never worry about me misunderstanding you. I know you well, and like you a lot.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Sorry for whinging about it.
> (There! I was looking for the opportunity to use "whinge," a word I've never used but see it used a lot by other speakers of English.) It's a perfectly good word that I'm going to adopt.


It is a great word and sounds better than whining in my opinion. I think it has a stronger, better meaning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Well, I'm so glad to hear he is where he is.
> 
> JSYK, dh was moved when I picked up my glass and made a toast to you and your family at dinner tonight. I just HAD to put bring those positive thought in karma's and fate's attention.


I appreciate it from a new friend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Did you throw down chains? We just picked a stone from the yard/road that we used to throw.


Chains sounded so nice and they sometimes slid into the exact right place, or even over the line into the square you wanted. sigh,

It is rather sad. My sister is suffering from alzheimers and when I phoned her a year or so ago before it got too bad, she remembered everything about our childhood games, and friends. She and I had a wonderful time living in those days again. She amazed me at what she remembered. It has been a gift she has given to me. We didn't have too great a relationship when we were young and we managed to clear up all the bad things and bury them. She is sinking rapidly although they hope she will be able to stay in the extended care (not nursing home) place where she lives, for another year. I talk to her on the phone 3 or 4 times a week and did get down to see her when she was first diagnosed. What a terrible time her family members are having. Soo sad.

She still knows me - but doesn't know who her son is sometimes. She phoned me and asked me who he was after he had called her. She said I know I should know him but he called me and I need you to tell me why I know him.

Sorry for bringing up such sadness. The hopscotch talk brought back memories of us playing with the girl across the street when we were children.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I should apologize to Mrs. Somma. I have been here too much and all the treads are tangled. This is not the place to get personal. And in all fairness, Mrs. Somma has some good observations and I admire tenacity.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Chains sounded so nice and they sometimes slid into the exact right place, or even over the line into the square you wanted. sigh,
> 
> It is rather sad. My sister is suffering from alzheimers and when I phoned her a year or so ago before it got too bad, she remembered everything about our childhood games, and friends. She and I had a wonderful time living in those days again. She amazed me at what she remembered. It has been a gift she has given to me. We didn't have too great a relationship when we were young and we managed to clear up all the bad things and bury them. She is sinking rapidly although they hope she will be able to stay in the extended care (not nursing home) place where she lives, for another year. I talk to her on the phone 3 or 4 times a week and did get down to see her when she was first diagnosed. What a terrible time her family members are having. Soo sad.
> 
> ...


Long-term memory is usually the last to go. Sorry to hear about your sister-bless you for visiting and calling her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Long-term memory is usually the last to go. Sorry to hear about your sister-bless you for visiting and calling her.


Correct -- she called me 6 times for Mother's day, and didn't remember any of the previous calls.

When the Calgary floods were on TV last year, she called over and over and over because she was watching TV and thought she saw our old stamping grounds (the area where we lived) - she was correct. She was beside herself. Daughter finally had to unplug the tv and tell her it wasn't working. It is a terrible journey for the family. Not as bad for me as she lives in Ontario- I have visited her twice but she doesn't remember either visit now.

I call her often, she still knows who I am. She gets very angry at her family - accuses them of stealing etc. I can usually calm her down and change the subject so she forgets what was bothering her so much.

Enough of that sadness.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Correct -- she called me 6 times for Mother's day, and didn't remember any of the previous calls.
> 
> When the Calgary floods were on TV last year, she called over and over and over because she was watching TV and thought she saw our old stamping grounds (the area where we lived) - she was correct. She was beside herself. Daughter finally had to unplug the tv and tell her it wasn't working. It is a terrible journey for the family. Not as bad for me as she lives in Ontario- I have visited her twice but she doesn't remember either visit now.
> 
> ...


My mom's getting to that point, Shirley. It gets harder to visit, but I do my best to be upbeat.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> I should apologize to Mrs. Somma. I have been here too much and all the treads are tangled. This is not the place to get personal. And in all fairness, Mrs. Somma has some good observations and I admire tenacity.


You're so classy, sloth! How I adore you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Chains sounded so nice and they sometimes slid into the exact right place, or even over the line into the square you wanted. sigh,
> 
> It is rather sad. My sister is suffering from alzheimers and when I phoned her a year or so ago before it got too bad, she remembered everything about our childhood games, and friends. She and I had a wonderful time living in those days again. She amazed me at what she remembered. It has been a gift she has given to me. We didn't have too great a relationship when we were young and we managed to clear up all the bad things and bury them. She is sinking rapidly although they hope she will be able to stay in the extended care (not nursing home) place where she lives, for another year. I talk to her on the phone 3 or 4 times a week and did get down to see her when she was first diagnosed. What a terrible time her family members are having. Soo sad.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your sister. My gf had dementia and it was so hard.

It's so good that she has you, though. And wonderful that you were able to work things out! At least you DO have those memories, they are blessings. I know I don't have to tell YOU that, but I did anyways :wink:

You are such a mensch, designer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> My mom's getting to that point, Shirley. It gets harder to visit, but I do my best to be upbeat.


We have a lot in common, don't we? I hope you are not bothered too much about what she says.

I tell her daughter, who receives the brunt of the anger, that it is the 'disease' talking. So sad. I don't know how much she has known that something is wrong.

I do know that once something is gone it will not ever return as that part of the brain is no longer working. It is so hard on her daughter and son who live close by. One of them takes her out for dinner every Sunday, but it is getting to the point that they won't be able to do that successfully, too much longer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

whinge
(h)winj/
BRITISHinformal
verb
1.
complain persistently and in a peevish or irritating way.
"stop whingeing and get on with it!"
noun
1.
an act of complaining.

Do they really keep that "e" there before the /ing/? Now I have to look in more places.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

whinge verb \&#712;hwinj, &#712;winj\
: to complain in an annoying way
whingedwhing·ing or whinge·ing


Full Definition of WHINGE

intransitive verb
British
: to complain fretfully : whine
 whinge noun, British
See whinge defined for English-language learners »
Examples of WHINGE

Quit whinging and get on with the job.
People were whinging about the lack of service.
Origin of WHINGE

Middle English *whingen, from Old English hwinsian; akin to Old High German wins&#333;n to moan


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We have our 29th anniversary this November. More happiness.



maysmom said:


> Yup, and this anniversary will be our 29th.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> whinge
> (h)winj/
> BRITISHinformal
> verb
> ...


Note that the word is pronounced with a soft j at the end so it is not exactly like whine. The spelling rule would dictate that you would drop the e before the suffix that begins with a vowel. But you know rules - the exceptions can be quite substantial. But all this is only interesting to me. Sorry.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Note that the word is pronounced with a soft j at the end so it is not exactly like whine. The spelling rule would dictate that you would drop the e before the suffix that begins with a vowel. But you know rules - the exceptions can be quite substantial. But all this is only interesting to me. Sorry.


No it's not! no it's not!!! I am SOOOOO interested!! I was just going to ask how it was pronounced. So THERE!!! Hmph. <tongue out>.

I was not kidding when I said that MY FAIR LADY is my favorite movie. I even had my gfs watch it with me at my "bridal shower " while we assembled my crocheted flowers. I love linguistics and languages. If I thought there was a future in it for me, I would have majored in linguistics in college. I love to write and have been told I am an exceptional orator (I take after my father) and speech writer. When dad's father passed I gave a eulogy. At shiva that night, mom's dad told me he wanted me to give the eulogy at his funeral. I know this seems dark, but I know that he knew if he didn't ask say so it never would have happened.

Anyways, I Am interested in just about everything that language has to offer. This includes music, which I believe is the universal language.

I could Learn so much from you, mama sloth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah the good mama sloth who gave you lice when you visited me in the canopy. Who is still interested in coming up in the canopy with me? We can watch Arrested Development up there together.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> yeah the good mama sloth who gave you lice when you visited me in the canopy. Who is still interested in coming up in the canopy with me? We can watch Arrested Development up there together.


Oh, mama sloth, they weren't THAT bad! And the vinegar actually felt good.

<waving raised hand and jumping up and down> I AM! I AM! PICK ME, PICK ME!! 

I haven't seen the new season of AD. should I bring MODERN FAMILY as well?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah the good mama sloth who gave you lice when you visited me in the canopy. Who is still interested in coming up in the canopy with me? We can watch Arrested Development up there together.


Oh, Arrested Development! Wundebar!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Oh, Arrested Development! Wundebar!


Yay! Maysmom is gonna join us! Who else?!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yay! Maysmom is gonna join us! Who else?!


I'm trying to think who's my favorite character, but there are so many---


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> I'm trying to think who's my favorite character, but there are so many---


I've always had a soft spot for Jason Bateman all around. But yes, they are all wonderful! Do you watch Modern Family? That's another one I can't ever pick a favorite, though it's usually Luke.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Jason Bateman all around. But yes, they are all wonderful! Do you watch Modern Family? That's another one I can't ever pick a favorite, though it's usually Luke.


That is another one full of hard-to-choose favorites. Have you ever seen the animated series "Archer?" Not quite the same as
AD or MF, but funny--


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> That is another one full of hard-to-choose favorites. Have you ever seen the animated series "Archer?" Not quite the same as
> AD or MF, but funny--


I saw a couple episodes with a friend. Hard to get into for me. I didn't even see AD or MF until my sibs had me watch them on DVD!

I did always want a "Phil" to my "Claire", and I got one! Though dh and I are also kinda like jay and Gloria.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, it is about time The Queen of the May comes up to the canopy. I never saw MF and my daughter just recently got me into AD. I also don't know who is my favorite character. Is it still on tv? I am seeing it on Netflix. And of course our Nature Lover has her branch reserved. Please post a pic of a sloth on this thread so I can recognise and greet you in the manner you deserve.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Don't feel bad. You weren't missing anything. I tried ice skating, wasn't for me. Wasn't too thrilled about roller skates, as I am unbalanced enough on land, wheels were the enemy. I don't even remember the last time I tried! My best land bound activity is rock climbing. I suck on land, but either in the water or climbing I am golden.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back. It's amazing how one seemingly minor injury can come back years later. :-(
> 
> Designer is moving to Vancouver island?! That's one of my favorite places in the world! I want to honeymoon there, let alone live there.


I did some rock climbing when young. I didn't get into it in a big way, though. My first husband was an avid climber and went on an expedition to Greenland and then one to Peru. By that time, though, I was the mother of two children. Always liked the mountains. Not much good on the water. My first husband insisted that I learn to sail and enrolled me in classes. I just about killed the instructor when I literally lowered the boom. My current husband was and avid sailor. But the sea scares me. I much prefer being on land. I used to say, when I lived in West Vancouver, that sail boats were only good for enhancing the scenery when looking out over the ocean.

I have always enjoyed bicycling, although I haven't done much of that lately. My main exercise now is walking my dogs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always think it's best to choose hobbies because of your personal interest.



BlueJay21 said:


> I did some rock climbing when young. I didn't get into it in a big way, though. My first husband was an avid climber and went on an expedition to Greenland and then one to Peru. By that time, though, I was the mother of two children. Always liked the mountains. Not much good on the water. My first husband insisted that I learn to sail and enrolled me in classes. I just about killed the instructor when I literally lowered the boom. My current husband was and avid sailor. But the sea scares me. I much prefer being on land. I used to say, when I lived in West Vancouver, that sail boats were only good for enhancing the scenery when looking out over the ocean.
> 
> I have always enjoyed bicycling, although I haven't done much of that lately. My main exercise now is walking my dogs.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> I did some rock climbing when young. I didn't get into it in a big way, though. My first husband was an avid climber and went on an expedition to Greenland and then one to Peru. By that time, though, I was the mother of two children. Always liked the mountains. Not much good on the water. My first husband insisted that I learn to sail and enrolled me in classes. I just about killed the instructor when I literally lowered the boom. My current husband was and avid sailor. But the sea scares me. I much prefer being on land. I used to say, when I lived in West Vancouver, that sail boats were only good for enhancing the scenery when looking out over the ocean.
> 
> I have always enjoyed bicycling, although I haven't done much of that lately. My main exercise now is walking my dogs.


Well, I hope that at least you had fun. I haven't been climbing in a very long time and even then have only been to climbing clubs. Never been sailing and don't have much of a desire for it. I'd rather be IN the water than ON the water.

And I bet your doggies love you for it! It's great excersize for them, your body, and your spirit.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I always think it's best to choose hobbies because of your personal interest.


Sometimes we don't know what our "personal interest" is until we have been presented with opportunities. For instance, I had never been camping (though I always wanted to) before I met dh. I haven't wanted to stay in a hotel since. I also never thought I would be interested in fishing, and especially not CLEANING a fish, but I watched dh do it and decided I wanted to learn. Then last year he taught me how to fish, and what do you know? I actually had the patience to do it! And I caught a fish my first time!

But yes, once you know you don't have an affinity for something, it's probably time to try something else.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Okay, it is about time The Queen of the May comes up to the canopy. I never saw MF and my daughter just recently got me into AD. I also don't know who is my favorite character. Is it still on tv? I am seeing it on Netflix. And of course our Nature Lover has her branch reserved. Please post a pic of a sloth on this thread so I can recognise and greet you in the manner you deserve.


They had a few seasons on tv but the new ones are only on netflix. I haven't even seen syndicated reruns. Modern Family is new (repeats of previous season during the summer) on ABC and is syndicated 5 nights a week on USA Network. Another good one which I rarely get a chance to watch anymore is BIG BANG THEORY. HILAAARIOUS!! That one is easy to have a favorite and it's SHELDON!

A sloth or a monkey?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sometimes we don't know what our "personal interest" is until we have been presented with opportunities. For instance, I had never been camping (though I always wanted to) before I met dh. I haven't wanted to stay in a hotel since. I also never thought I would be interested in fishing, and especially not CLEANING a fish, but I watched dh do it and decided I wanted to learn. Then last year he taught me how to fish, and what do you know? I actually had the patience to do it! And I caught a fish my first time!
> 
> But yes, once you know you don't have an affinity for something, it's probably time to try something else.


Fantastic about the fishing! I've been fresh-water fishing all my life, can bait, cast, reel in, and take the fish off the hook. Cleaning, not so much. Bullheads are a type of catfish with spines that are not fun to clean. rout, not so bad since they don't really have scales. Dh fixed up his little fishing boat and has been out a few times. We might even get the little white dog in the avatar a life jacket so he can join us!

Good luck and have fun in the great outdoors--


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I saw a couple episodes with a friend. Hard to get into for me. I didn't even see AD or MF until my sibs had me watch them on DVD!
> 
> I did always want a "Phil" to my "Claire", and I got one! Though dh and I are also kinda like jay and Gloria.


NC, how are you with British comedies? I started watching Blackadder, As Time Goes By, The Vicar of Dibley, and a few others that PBS shows. Dh likes Midsommer Murders and the one with retired dtectives(can't remember the name) and we watched the Rosemary and Thyme series. DD's professor clued her to the Canadian series Corner Gas.

I suppose it's a good thing we don't get the Knitting Channel, huh?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Fantastic about the fishing! I've been fresh-water fishing all my life, can bait, cast, reel in, and take the fish off the hook. Cleaning, not so much. Bullheads are a type of catfish with spines that are not fun to clean. rout, not so bad since they don't really have scales. Dh fixed up his little fishing boat and has been out a few times. We might even get the little white dog in the avatar a life jacket so he can join us!
> 
> Good luck and have fun in the great outdoors--


My eyesight is to poor to tie the hook on the line. I use powerbait, which is fairly simple to get on the hook. I've only done it on the one trip and powerbait was more logical than worms. We prefer river fishing to lake fishing, but we have done it with other people. This was "trolling", though. Not fishing! Lol! I bet it would be different if it was a little boat and just us. Setting makes ALL the difference. I can cast the line, but I can't see where it goes. I learned to listen to how long it takes to drop, which direction I cast it, and the direction of the current. Other than that dh tells me. I've only ever caught thought. Dh makes a scrumptious fresh thought with just butter and garlic.

You should totally get her? Him? A life jacket! My dog, while she doesn't love the water, is like an otter in it. She can move very fast. But it would still be prudent to get her a life jacket if we were ever to take her.

It's funny; dh excitedly told his sister how much fun winding my center pulls on the winder is bc its like fishing. It is, especially since TENSION is CRUCIAL, but he really doesn't do it that often. Lol! He does add tension if I need it or hold my swift if we are somewhere that there isn't anything to attach it to.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> NC, how are you with British comedies? I started watching Blackadder, As Time Goes By, The Vicar of Dibley, and a few others that PBS shows. Dh likes Midsommer Murders and the one with retired dtectives(can't remember the name) and we watched the Rosemary and Thyme series. DD's professor clued her to the Canadian series Corner Gas.
> 
> I suppose it's a good thing we don't get the Knitting Channel, huh?


I have absolutely no experience with British comedies. Right now we mainly just put things on that were previously recorded while we do other things or need to sit for a few. We don't even watch new shows unless we are somewhere that has cable (we have dish) and it is available OnDemand. I don't think we get PBS in my area from my provider.

We are planning on updating our tv to one that can get internet and we have netflix and amazon prime. I will make sure to check those out if/when that happens. Lol.

THERES A KNITTING CHANNEL?!?!?!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> My eyesight is to poor to tie the hook on the line. I use powerbait, which is fairly simple to get on the hook. I've only done it on the one trip and powerbait was more logical than worms. We prefer river fishing to lake fishing, but we have done it with other people. This was "trolling", though. Not fishing! Lol! I bet it would be different if it was a little boat and just us. Setting makes ALL the difference. I can cast the line, but I can't see where it goes. I learned to listen to how long it takes to drop, which direction I cast it, and the direction of the current. Other than that dh tells me. I've only ever caught thought. Dh makes a scrumptious fresh thought with just butter and garlic.
> 
> You should totally get her? Him? A life jacket! My dog, while she doesn't love the water, is like an otter in it. She can move very fast. But it would still be prudent to get her a life jacket if we were ever to take her.
> 
> It's funny; dh excitedly told his sister how much fun winding my center pulls on the winder is bc its like fishing. It is, especially since TENSION is CRUCIAL, but he really doesn't do it that often. Lol! He does add tension if I need it or hold my swift if we are somewhere that there isn't anything to attach it to.


Trolling can be fun, you don't need to keep casting. Dh likes to use lures; he's one of the few people I know who consistently have good luck with lures. I do best with minnows and worms. Never tried fly fishing, that's a whole different deal there. I read an article about clamming recently. Haven't done that in years, that sounds like fun, and there'd be clam chowder afterwards.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I have absolutely no experience with British comedies. Right now we mainly just put things on that were previously recorded while we do other things or need to sit for a few. We don't even watch new shows unless we are somewhere that has cable (we have dish) and it is available OnDemand. I don't think we get PBS in my area from my provider.
> 
> We are planning on updating our tv to one that can get internet and we have netflix and amazon prime. I will make sure to check those out if/when that happens. Lol.
> 
> THERES A KNITTING CHANNEL?!?!?!


I think that Eunny Jang is the host on the Knitting Channel. I imagine there are DVD's available(like you need them right now, lol) I am very thankful for Youtube.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Trolling can be fun, you don't need to keep casting. Dh likes to use lures; he's one of the few people I know who consistently have good luck with lures. I do best with minnows and worms. Never tried fly fishing, that's a whole different deal there. I read an article about clamming recently. Haven't done that in years, that sounds like fun, and there'd be clam chowder afterwards.


We've used lures, but mainly when trolling. Dh would like to learn how to fly fish when his back is better. I'll have to try minnows and worms. I have a worm bin, so the next time I go fishing I'll pick them from there! I would love to go clamming. My sisters and I had our own version of that, but we got more sand crabs than anything else. Ooh, clam chowder... Can't get great clamb chowder in SoCal like New England or SF. Do you make red or white?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> I think that Eunny Jang is the host on the Knitting Channel. I imagine there are DVD's available(like you need them right now, lol) I am very thankful for Youtube.


Yes, YouTube is my knitting channel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for you!



Natureschampion said:


> Sometimes we don't know what our "personal interest" is until we have been presented with opportunities. For instance, I had never been camping (though I always wanted to) before I met dh. I haven't wanted to stay in a hotel since. I also never thought I would be interested in fishing, and especially not CLEANING a fish, but I watched dh do it and decided I wanted to learn. Then last year he taught me how to fish, and what do you know? I actually had the patience to do it! And I caught a fish my first time!
> 
> But yes, once you know you don't have an affinity for something, it's probably time to try something else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love The Big Bang. I love all the characters...great writing too. There's a real 'evolution' (pun intended) of the characters. I'm anxious to see where it goes from here.



Natureschampion said:


> They had a few seasons on tv but the new ones are only on netflix. I haven't even seen syndicated reruns. Modern Family is new (repeats of previous season during the summer) on ABC and is syndicated 5 nights a week on USA Network. Another good one which I rarely get a chance to watch anymore is BIG BANG THEORY. HILAAARIOUS!! That one is easy to have a favorite and it's SHELDON!
> 
> A sloth or a monkey?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I love The Big Bang. I love all the characters...great writing too. There's a real 'evolution' (pun intended) of the characters. I'm anxious to see where it goes from here.


I haven't watched many of the newer episodes, but I definitely know what you mean. Loved the pun! A true mark of any great show is character development. People change with experience, so characters must, too. MF does a great job at this as well. I love how they always find a way in Big Bang to bring up how they have influenced each other. It's very important to note how our relationships change us.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> We have our 29th anniversary this November. More happiness.


My FIRST wedding anniversary is this coming January! Yippee! I feel like we have been together 29+ years! but (almost) always like newly weds.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Okay, it is about time The Queen of the May comes up to the canopy. I never saw MF and my daughter just recently got me into AD. I also don't know who is my favorite character. Is it still on tv? I am seeing it on Netflix. And of course our Nature Lover has her branch reserved. Please post a pic of a sloth on this thread so I can recognise and greet you in the manner you deserve.


Hows this? Lol


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Hoes this? Lol


Get it. Tres cool. Climb right up.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Get it. Tres cool. Climb right up.


Hold on, let me grab a little sumpin' sumpin' and I'll be right up! :wink:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May that feeling of joy be with us all forever.



Natureschampion said:


> My FIRST wedding anniversary is this coming January! Yippee! I feel like we have been together 29+ years! but (almost) always like newly weds.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> May that feeling of joy be with us all forever.


I wish the same for you. You both have to work at it and you have to laugh a lot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And have each other's back.



Designer1234 said:


> I wish the same for you. You both have to work at it and you have to laugh a lot.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> And have each other's back.


That is just as important as a sense of humor.

We still cover each other's back. We both are there for each other no matter what or no matter who. United front always.

Good advice for a new bride. Oh and marriage is each person give 60 -70% - under the best of circumstances, only one giving 60 - 70% once in a long while but doing it anyway. It evens out over the years. Don't keep track.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent advice. Hugs



Designer1234 said:


> That is just as important as a sense of humor.
> 
> We still cover each other's back. We both are there for each other no matter what or no matter who. United front always.
> 
> Good advice for a new bride. Oh and marriage is each person give 60 -70% - under the best of circumstances, only one giving 60 - 70% once in a long while but doing it anyway. It evens out over the years. Don't keep track.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> My FIRST wedding anniversary is this coming January! Yippee! I feel like we have been together 29+ years! but (almost) always like newly weds.


That is true love! It feels like dh and my almost-29 years have flown by.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> We've used lures, but mainly when trolling. Dh would like to learn how to fly fish when his back is better. I'll have to try minnows and worms. I have a worm bin, so the next time I go fishing I'll pick them from there! I would love to go clamming. My sisters and I had our own version of that, but we got more sand crabs than anything else. Ooh, clam chowder... Can't get great clamb chowder in SoCal like New England or SF. Do you make red or white?


Sniff...being a true New Englander, I say that there is no such thing as red clam chowder, just tomato soup with clams in it. New England clam chowder is made with milk or cream, or without. The "without" is called Rhode Island clam chowder. Both are good; the important part is making sure all the sand is out of the clams(if you dug and/or cleaned them yourself.) Scallops are good, too.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

maysmom said:


> NC, how are you with British comedies? I started watching Blackadder, As Time Goes By, The Vicar of Dibley, and a few others that PBS shows. Dh likes Midsommer Murders and the one with retired dtectives(can't remember the name) and we watched the Rosemary and Thyme series. DD's professor clued her to the Canadian series Corner Gas.
> 
> I suppose it's a good thing we don't get the Knitting Channel, huh?


We loved Corner Gas. When we were in Saskatchewan we went to the site where CG was filmed. It was the gas station. While we were there a young man on a motorbike showed up looking for gas. We had to tell him that this wasn't a real gas station, just a set for comedy show.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> We loved Corner Gas. When we were in Saskatchewan we went to the site where CG was filmed. It was the gas station. While we were there a young man on a motorbike showed up looking for gas. We had to tell him that this wasn't a real gas station, just a set for comedy show.


Brett Butt can say so much with just a raised eyebrow. All the characters just made the show what it was.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> That is true love! It feels like dh and my almost-29 years have flown by.


Try 59 - still as good. So nice to see others on the same paths. We arel lucky indeed.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Try 59 - still as good. So nice to see others on the same paths. We arel lucky indeed.


 oops-


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I doubt I'll live 30 more years, but who knows? Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Fantastic about the fishing! I've been fresh-water fishing all my life, can bait, cast, reel in, and take the fish off the hook. Cleaning, not so much. Bullheads are a type of catfish with spines that are not fun to clean. rout, not so bad since they don't really have scales. Dh fixed up his little fishing boat and has been out a few times. We might even get the little white dog in the avatar a life jacket so he can join us!
> 
> Good luck and have fun in the great outdoors--


I envy you. Fresh water fishing in northern Saskatchewan is my only fishing experience but I loved every minute of it.

Then cooking fresh Muskys (muskelunge) and perch at a campfire with baked potates, and bread sticks. memories.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, dame, designer and mm! I appreciate it. We have a wonderful partnership. Support is soooo important. 

Designer, I know what you mean by the "60-70%". When my gp passed, dh happened to be getting a little sick at the same time. He didn't tell me how bad he was feeling bc he wanted the time to be about me. Grandpa was more like a father to me; I grew up down the street from him. The morning of his funeral, my mil was at my house and mentioned that dh needed to be taken care of. I said he didn't tell me he wasn't feeling good. Her reply, "you should be thinking about him." The thing is, I'm ALWAYS thinking about him and I take care of her mother, endlessly and without complaint, while she goes on vacations for weeks and months at a time. She is one of those "good Christians" we know so much about. My reply to her: "normally that's true, but right now I need to think about me." (I was giving the Eulogy-which gp actually requested I do when he heard the one I gave other gp-and was getting flack from jealous cousins). Dh heard all of this and completely agreed with me (away from his mother, but that's ok. I don't need her support). We know that while we both give a lot most of the time, sometimes one needs it more than the other. 

We also laugh a whooooole lot. We always have. We are both very goofy people. In fact, we wrote our own wedding vows (even he did! Though he's so shy he said them so low only I could hear) and we both said "I promise I will always make you laugh." It's one of the most imprortant things to us. 

Knowing I have the support and encouragement from you gals means a lot to me as well, and I'm so glad we all "met."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love The Big Bang. I love all the characters...great writing too. There's a real 'evolution' (pun intended) of the characters. I'm anxious to see where it goes from here.


I just hope marrying Penny to Leonard doesn't change the dynamics too much. Marrying Howard to Bernadette was brilliant, though, and maybe the writers are good enough to pull it off.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Brett Butt can say so much with just a raised eyebrow. All the characters just made the show what it was.


And I still miss Larry and his brother Darryl and his other brother Darryl. The look on Bob's face the first time he met them was priceless.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Try 59 - still as good. So nice to see others on the same paths. We arel lucky indeed.


My grandparents made it to just she of 60 for one set, 64 for the other! The ones that made it to almost 64 were like newly weds most of the time, too. When my gm was unaware of anyone watching, she would be so affectionate with gp. He always was to her. They were so cute!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And I still miss Larry and his brother Darryl and his other brother Darryl. The look on Bob's face the first time he met them was priceless.


Me too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.

Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich. 



"Our passionate preoccupation with the sky, the stars, and a God somewhere in outer space is a homing impulse. We are drawn to where we came from."
Eric Hoffer



Since we are a spiritually diverse group, and I thought this might "speak to" each of us. I often find myself look up, fascinated by watching the leaves on the trees.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

So nice to see Our bonnie Bonnie back on the bridge. Glad to hear your trip was a success. 

On Ancient Aliens they claim we are from extraterrestrials. Certainly my Ex was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> So nice to see Our bonnie Bonnie back on the bridge. Glad to hear your trip was a success.
> 
> On Ancient Aliens they claim we are from extraterrestrials. Certainly my Ex was.


Thanks, SQM.

Yes, it fits your Ex! I like to look at trees, may be my monkey heritage. In fact, I was born in the Chinese Year of the Monkey.

"OOH-EE-AAH-AAH!"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

general question:

Why is it that bonnie Bonnie can always be so fun and not the others?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.
> 
> Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> ...


Bonnie - welcome back! We missed you very much and you are always welcome here. Personally, I am so glad to see you.

That expressed what I feel, and actually I would imagine what most of us feel. I will send it to my dil as she loves those types of sayings and uses them in her mail to others.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.
> 
> Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> general question:
> 
> Why is it that bonnie Bonnie can always be so fun and not the others?


Whatever the reason, it adds to our lives when she is here, at least I certainly feel it adds to mine.

She is true to herself and I admire her so much. Always have and that won't change. YOu are always welcome here Bonnie. I wish more of those from D and P would join us too.
It is a place where we can relax and be our other selves.

By the way, it is interesting you posted that quote.

I have been given a wonderful book with sayings by different people - it is called 'The Change your life Quote Book by Allen Klein.

There are over 600 'wise and wonderful quotes, to inspire and motivate. I just received it from my son and last night spent two hours reading the quotes. They are outstanding so I might post a few here and there.

The very first one speaks to these threads in my opinion.

*"Actions speak louder than words, Alter your attitude*."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie - welcome back! We missed you very much and you are always welcome here. Personally, I am so glad to see you.
> 
> That expressed what I feel, and actually I would imagine what most of us feel. I will send it to my dil as she loves those types of sayings and uses them in her mail to others.


How nice. My Dad used to cut things like this out and put them on a little bulletin board. I thought this one was pretty, and I liked the idea of looking toward "home." Probably because I've been away so much this past year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome back. I'm so glad to see that NB is still going strong!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just fixing a typo - look to looking. Can't help myself. I have to fix typos - just my own, though.



bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.
> 
> Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie - welcome back! We missed you very much and you are always welcome here. Personally, I am so glad to see you.
> 
> That expressed what I feel, and actually I would imagine what most of us feel. I will send it to my dil as she loves those types of sayings and uses them in her mail to others.


Thanks, Shirley. It's good to be back!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shall we all hope to send him home?



SQM said:


> So nice to see Our bonnie Bonnie back on the bridge. Glad to hear your trip was a success.
> 
> On Ancient Aliens they claim we are from extraterrestrials. Certainly my Ex was.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Monkeys are more fun than most humans?



SQM said:


> general question:
> 
> Why is it that bonnie Bonnie can always be so fun and not the others?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Bonnie, and welcome back. Are you home for awhile or will you be leaving us again?
I changed my name while you were gone, I guess. I announced it on 2 different threads so nobody would think I was trying to be sneaky about it.
I'm afraid this thread is going to die out if we don't give it some water and sunshine. 
One of our dogs is going a little bonkers today. We're having some work done on the dog run, and Hiro doesn't like strangers displacing him. He'll be quiet if one of us is in the family room with him. Our dog area was pavers and gravel and we're having concrete and flagstone put in with a drain out to the street. It'll be much easier to keep clean---if we ever get to use water again. It's very quiet around here right now. The workers must be taking a lunch break. I'm contemplating knitting for awhile, but I think I'll stick to my rule and read.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huck and I have been talking about our mutual love of doing artsy things. We each want to see more of the other's work so we have thought seriously of posting a picture or two every week or so, of our work. Before we do we want to make sure that it is okay with the group. 

Either here or LOLL is fine. Our feelings won't be the least bit hurt if you think it is a bad idea. We realize that the attacks will follow us, but neither of us care about that. 

If you have any hesitation, let us know. Neither of our feelings will be hurt. Your thoughts?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck and I have been talking about our mutual love of doing artsy things. We each want to see more of the other's work so we have thought seriously of posting a picture or two every week or so, of our work. Before we do we want to make sure that it is okay with the group.
> 
> Either here or LOLL is fine. Our feelings won't be the least bit hurt if you think it is a bad idea. We realize that the attacks will follow us, but neither of us care about that.
> 
> If you have any hesitation, let us know. Neither of our feelings will be hurt. Your thoughts?


I, for one, would love to see your work!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck and I have been talking about our mutual love of doing artsy things. We each want to see more of the other's work so we have thought seriously of posting a picture or two every week or so, of our work. Before we do we want to make sure that it is okay with the group.
> 
> Either here or LOLL is fine. Our feelings won't be the least bit hurt if you think it is a bad idea. We realize that the attacks will follow us, but neither of us care about that.
> 
> If you have any hesitation, let us know. Neither of our feelings will be hurt. Your thoughts?


Do you really think you'll be attacked if you post pictures here? I would like to see them, but if it might create a negative response, I don't know. You have every right to post, and I hope everyone regards this thread as neutral territory and withholds any negative comments.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Posted by the husband of Mountain Stitches

To all her KP friends

My best friend, my wife has completed her journey in this world. It was ended by a drunk driver. Sunny will be laid to rest next to my mother and father. 
She loved this forum.Thank you for the many jokes she shared with us. 

Dan


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Posted by the husband of Mountain Stitches
> 
> To all her KP friends
> 
> ...


Please give Dan my condolences. She will be missed, and you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers-


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Please give Dan my condolences. She will be missed, and you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers-


It's posted here on the forum, so you can go to the post and comment. I'll get the link.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275637-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I, for one, would love to see your work!


That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .

This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Do you really think you'll be attacked if you post pictures here? I would like to see them, but if it might create a negative response, I don't know. You have every right to post, and I hope everyone regards this thread as neutral territory and withholds any negative comments.


Al, we can always go onto LOLL , but that is a political thread - this one isn't. I knew Bonnie would have no problem with seeing our work. . We are not trying to cause any problems but they ignore this thread anyway. We really want to see each other's work - I have admired what she has made over the years. I guess we could go somewhere else but it would mean that we were driven away. We thought one of us would post something each week, If it causes problems we will look at it. This is not political , and we are not trying to make it so. We both want to see each other's work, and thought you might like to see some too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Posted by the husband of Mountain Stitches
> 
> To all her KP friends
> 
> ...


Oh, no. So very, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck and I have been talking about our mutual love of doing artsy things. We each want to see more of the other's work so we have thought seriously of posting a picture or two every week or so, of our work. Before we do we want to make sure that it is okay with the group.
> 
> Either here or LOLL is fine. Our feelings won't be the least bit hurt if you think it is a bad idea. We realize that the attacks will follow us, but neither of us care about that.
> 
> If you have any hesitation, let us know. Neither of our feelings will be hurt. Your thoughts?


I don't know if that question was directed at bonbf3, or everyone. I would love to see your work. I already told Huck so. I would share it here to give the thread a little more activity. Bit either way, the people who you want to see it will, and the people who want to see it can.

I truly do admire huck's and your skills. You are both so expressive and talented; true artists.

Designer, I don't speak for everyone (but I am certain most of the people here feel the same way I do) that you have the right to share whatever you'll like. I think we all appreciate each other enough to be safe in sharing how we feel and what we do. You are on NEUTRAL bridges, after all. We are all decent human beings here, so share away!

After reading some of the nasty remarks on other threads, I understand YOU hesitation and need to ask permission. Let me reassure you, you don't have cause for either here. You are with FAMILY, or at least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I did it my way?????


"I did it my way "was written by Paul Anka, A Canadian from Montreal. He wrote a lot of big songs. This was his most famous I believe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no. So very, very sorry to hear that.


If I remember correctly she was in a class or two on the workshops. I have read her posts, but never really got to know her - No family should have to deal with losing a member or more than one from being hit by a drunk driver. How would you deal with the anger? sooo sad.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> "I did it my way "was written by Paul Anka, A Canadian from Montreal. He wrote a lot of big songs. This was his most famous I believe.


Shirley, both you and Huck do excellent work, and I, too, would like to admire it. I just don't want to see any bad blood follow us here to create any problems. Post away!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.
> 
> Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> ...


Hello, bonbf3! Welcome back! I'm new here. It's nice to "meet" you! Can I call you Bonnie as well? Or is that reserved for the friends you have had for a while? If so, I'm totally ok with that.

I love the quote. Il have to share it with my mother. She is a photographer and takes wonderful landscapes. She focuses a lot on birds lately, too. She will really appreciate what you have shared.

I don't know why you were gone, but I hope it was for something enjoyable. I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't know if that question was directed at bonbf3, or everyone. I would love to see your work. I already told Huck so. I would share it here to give the thread a little more activity. Bit either way, the people who you want to see it will, and the people who want to see it can.
> 
> I truly do admire huck's and your skills. You are both so expressive and talented; true artists.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't know if that question was directed at bonbf3, or everyone. I would love to see your work. I already told Huck so. I would share it here to give the thread a little more activity. Bit either way, the people who you want to see it will, and the people who want to see it can.
> 
> I truly do admire huck's and your skills. You are both so expressive and talented; true artists.
> 
> ...


Well said! (I feel sure the question was for everyone.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I remember correctly she was in a class or two on the workshops. I have read her posts, but never really got to know her - No family should have to deal with losing a member or more than one from being hit by a drunk driver. How would you deal with the anger? sooo sad.


Totally tragic. Her poor family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well said! (I feel sure the question was for everyone.)


It was. I already knew your answer without any doubt.

It is a shame that we have to over think things. This is such a worthwhile thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was. I already knew your answer without a doubt.
> 
> It is a shame that we have to over think things. This is such a worthwhile thread.


That's all I was doing by bringing it up. Maybe I shouldn't overthink things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to see your work....everyone's....I'm determined to finish shawl. I may still bury it in the backyard.



Designer1234 said:


> Al, we can always go onto LOLL , but that is a political thread - this one isn't. I knew Bonnie would have no problem with seeing our work. . We are not trying to cause any problems but they ignore this thread anyway. We really want to see each other's work - I have admired what she has made over the years. I guess we could go somewhere else but it would mean that we were driven away. We thought one of us would post something each week, If it causes problems we will look at it. This is not political , and we are not trying to make it so. We both want to see each other's work, and thought you might like to see some too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What do we do if bad blood rears its ugly? I suggest a hearty IGNORE from each of us.



cookiequeen said:


> Shirley, both you and Huck do excellent work, and I, too, would like to admire it. I just don't want to see any bad blood follow us here to create any problems. Post away!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> That's all I was doing by bringing it up. Maybe I shouldn't overthink things.


Al, it is hard not to. None of us want to hurt this one place of peace and kindness. Actually when we talked about posted pictures for our own benefit, I thought this would actually be a good place. However, I felt I should put it to the group. We will post here and I hope you enjoy what you see. I am honored to share some of my work and really am looking forward to seeing Huck's work. I have seen a few things over the years but I am learning that she is a free spirit and is willing to try anything. The pictures she posted of the ship is outstanding. All her other work posted the other day was excellent too.

We took a drive this morning. This is the first week we have had free since April l0th. NO appointments except Pat has to have two Warfarin readings. It was a glorious day and we drove to Cochrane which is straight west of here, and had a donut and coffee at Tim Hortons ( a very popular Canadian Donut and breakfast, lunch place here in Canada). We then took a drive up the "Grand Valley road, on either side of the valley which is centered by the road, are huge ranches, thousands of acres. The Ranches all have been here since Alberta first received trains this far west. They have been owned by the same families for 4 generations at least. They are so beautiful. All the black and brown Angus cattle, as well as herefords, and the homes are up at the top of the valley. Usually there are 3 or 4 homes on each ranch, for family members. Then there are the homes for the Ranch manager if it isn't one of the family. Then the bunk houses for the cowboys who look after the cattle and horses. They are really original western ranches. One of the sons in the family is a world renowned equestrian who now is teaching on the ranch . They have built a huge arena for training and teaching. I absolutely love that drive.

I didn't have my camera - but wish I had taken it with me. At the end of the Grand Valley Road is a hill, where you can see the ranches, and in the distance the Canadian Rockies. It is a breathtaking view. We created a memory today. When I think of Alberta, I will think of the history that is still being made on that beautiful road. I will also think about the continuity represented by the descendants of those first ranchers. They have contributed so much to the west and our heritage here.

We then dropped in on some friends, had a coffee and drove the back way home. It was a lovely day.

I wish I had pictures to show you - I hope you can imagine it. If you live in the east, in large cities like New York, it might be hard to imagine what the west is like. Some western books manage to show a little bit but the real west is quite different at least the Canadian west. Different than Texas and the Alamo, etc. interesting.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> It's posted here on the forum, so you can go to the post and comment. I'll get the link.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275637-1.html


Thank you, grandmere, for sharing. As far as I could tell, she was a very sweet woman. I'm sorry I didn't get the chance to know her better.

I didn't want to say it to her dh bc he has enough worries, but it believe that there should be a harsher punishment for drunk drivers. Whether they hit someone or not is irrelevant. They have a greater potential to. Oh, and texting drivers. They should have the same punishment bc it diverts your attention. People are just so.... GRRRRRR!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> It's posted here on the forum, so you can go to the post and comment. I'll get the link.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275637-1.html


Thank you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> What do we do if bad blood rears its ugly? I suggest a hearty IGNORE from each of us.


That was my plan. This is a "nice" thread, no need for meanness, even if it's in response to others'.

I have noticed, though, that the more you ignore that kind of behavior, the less power they have. This makes them angry beyond everything but one; when you are very nice to mean people, they can get hysterical. It can be very funny, but also quite scary.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a good thing we're an online community. Imagine having to interact with some of these "ladies??"
Have a good evening, NC--


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello, bonbf3! Welcome back! I'm new here. It's nice to "meet" you! Can I call you Bonnie as well? Or is that reserved for the friends you have had for a while? If so, I'm totally ok with that.
> 
> I love the quote. Il have to share it with my mother. She is a photographer and takes wonderful landscapes. She focuses a lot on birds lately, too. She will really appreciate what you have shared.
> 
> I don't know why you were gone, but I hope it was for something enjoyable. I look forward to getting to know you!


What a nice post, Naturechampion! Please call me Bonnie. I'm glad you liked the quote - and that you're sharing it with your mother.

So interesting that your mother is a photographer! My father was a photographer, too - mostly people and some landscapes. That was back in the days when he retouched the negatives with some kind of clear red paint - and my mother retouched every photograph by using a fine knife to pick off any dark spots and a very fine pencil to color in any light spots. No color film then - a "colorist" painted the pictures. He had a dark room and beyond that a totally dark room! I could smell the chemicals when he came home from work. We've come a long way from those days! Photographers are artists, and I think they see things in a special way.

I have a tendency to ramble. I have to try- once again - to shorten my posts.

Oh - my trip was pleasure. One daughter and her two youngest children drove, and we went to my youngest daughter's house to visit. Seven kids under ten and four adults - we were outnumbered almost 2 to 1! Just kidding - we go for the kids - they love their cousins. They're great fun, and the baby is just precious. Baby - she's almost two - but she's probably our last baby. Very sweet.

It's very nice to meet you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> It's a good thing we're an online community. Imagine having to interact with some of these "ladies??"
> Have a good evening, NC--


You too! It's still afternoon here, but I appreciate the sentiment! Layla tov!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thank you, grandmere, for sharing. As far as I could tell, she was a very sweet woman. I'm sorry I didn't get the chance to know her better.
> 
> I didn't want to say it to her dh bc he has enough worries, but it believe that there should be a harsher punishment for drunk drivers. Whether they hit someone or not is irrelevant. They have a greater potential to. Oh, and texting drivers. They should have the same punishment bc it diverts your attention. People are just so.... GRRRRRR!


A very dear friend of mine lost her 9-yr old grandchild to a drunk motorcyclist. She and her father were walking across the street in the crosswalk and this guy came around the corner and mowed them both down. The little girl was killed and the dad lost part of his leg and faces daily pain. The guy was arrested for his third or fourth drunk driving violation, went to jail, and was subsequently killed by other inmates.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> What a nice post, Naturechampion! Please call me Bonnie. I'm glad you liked the quote - and that you're sharing it with your mother.
> 
> So interesting that your mother is a photographer! My father was a photographer, too - mostly people and some landscapes. That was back in the days when he retouched the negatives with some kind of clear red paint - and my mother retouched every photograph by using a fine knife to pick off any dark spots and a very fine pencil to color in any light spots. No color film then - a "colorist" painted the pictures. He had a dark room and beyond that a totally dark room! I could smell the chemicals when he came home from work. We've come a long way from those days! Photographers are artists, and I think they see things in a special way.
> 
> ...


My mother had a dark room. It's now storage. I'll never forget the smell of those chemicals! She now does digital, but oh! What art! I like to compare her to angel Adams. The art wasn't so much in the initial picture he took. All of the magic happened with light manipulation in the dark room. That's how she is on the computer. She will spend hours manipulating just a few pixels. Her work is incredible. She does prints on canvas and aluminum as well. She also does people, but her real passion is in landscapes.

I think most intelligent people have a tendency to ramble. I am a writer, and love to express myself in words. I also appreciate reading when other people put things eloquently.

Oh, what fun! I'm so glad you were able to visit with your daughters and grandchildren. How often do they see each other? Having family of the same or close in age can be very nice. I know nothing made my gp happier than seeing all of us playing together. And 2 years old is a baby. Anyone under 15 is a baby to me! I call my brother and his friends "kids" and they are in their mid 20s! Happy to hear you had a great trip!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll go with funny. It's such a pleasure to deprive them of attention, which they crave.



Natureschampion said:


> That was my plan. This is a "nice" thread, no need for meanness, even if it's in response to others'.
> 
> I have noticed, though, that the more you ignore that kind of behavior, the less power they have. This makes them angry beyond everything but one; when you are very nice to mean people, they can get hysterical. It can be very funny, but also quite scary.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> A very dear friend of mine lost her 9-yr old grandchild to a drunk motorcyclist. She and her father were walking across the street in the crosswalk and this guy came around the corner and mowed them both down. The little girl was killed and the dad lost part of his leg and faces daily pain. The guy was arrested for his third or fourth drunk driving violation, went to jail, and was subsequently killed by other inmates.


Wow. That's horrible! Just horrible! Why do people think they have the right to hold other people's lives in their hands, to make decisions for them? Bc that's what they are doing by getting behind the wheel when drunk. I can't tell you how many friends I lost to drunk drivers. I'd rather not think about it right now.

As far as I'm concerned, the guy got what he deserved. But why couldn't he be incarcerated after the second DUI? Sometimes I think society has it's priorities mixed up in who we punish (what their crimes are) and how we punish them.

Oy vey!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One of the few prejudices I admit to is the fact that I hate drunk driving with a passion.



cookiequeen said:


> A very dear friend of mine lost her 9-yr old grandchild to a drunk motorcyclist. She and her father were walking across the street in the crosswalk and this guy came around the corner and mowed them both down. The little girl was killed and the dad lost part of his leg and faces daily pain. The guy was arrested for his third or fourth drunk driving violation, went to jail, and was subsequently killed by other inmates.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'll go with funny. It's such a pleasure to deprive them of attention, which they crave.


On here yes. But in person when you can actually SEE the hysteria... It can be very "unfunny".

Life's a game, you just have to know how to play it, and play it to win. By not giving people like that what they want, you are winning. I know it's a cynical way to look at things, but sometimes that's the only way to cope.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> One of the few prejudices I admit to is the fact that I hate drunk driving with a passion.


Is that a prejudice, though? Or just compassion and common sense?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> On here yes. But in person when you can actually SEE the hysteria... It can be very "unfunny".
> 
> Life's a game, you just have to know how to play it, and play it to win. By not giving people like that what they want, you are winning. I know it's a cynical way to look at things, but sometimes that's the only way to cope.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I just know I couldn't be on a jury for a DUI case.



Natureschampion said:


> Is that a prejudice, though? Or just compassion and common sense?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Thank you. I just know I couldn't be on a jury for a DUI case.


Nor I! I don't know how anyone could be impartial. I don't know how people still get away with it. The guy who killed the Angel's pitcher, Nick Adenhart, had had 3 or 4 prior DUIs. I am convinced that the only reason he received a harsher punishment was more due to it having been a baseball player that was killed, and less that the guy had done it before.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a nice post, Naturechampion! Please call me Bonnie. I'm glad you liked the quote - and that you're sharing it with your mother.
> 
> So interesting that your mother is a photographer! My father was a photographer, too - mostly people and some landscapes. That was back in the days when he retouched the negatives with some kind of clear red paint - and my mother retouched every photograph by using a fine knife to pick off any dark spots and a very fine pencil to color in any light spots. No color film then - a "colorist" painted the pictures. He had a dark room and beyond that a totally dark room! I could smell the chemicals when he came home from work. We've come a long way from those days! Photographers are artists, and I think they see things in a special way.
> 
> ...


Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!

It sounds like you have had an interesting summer with your family. You are so fortunate to have so many grand kids. I have two, and one is an adult. I envy you and others who have a large group of grandkids. (Purl is going to wish she had never helped me learn emoticons. They do express your feelings though}.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .
> 
> This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


Absolutely stunning, I love those colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Absolutely stunning, I love those colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. That is a scene from parts of Alberta.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'd love to see your work....everyone's....I'm determined to finish shawl. I may still bury it in the backyard.


No, do not do that. Every effort has artistic merit. We can admire your effort. Everything has a beauty, it just depends on your angle of perspective and we can admire the beauty of your work. It was created by your hands and every stitch is a stitch of love. Even if it does contain mistakes, that will make it unique.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement.



EveMCooke said:


> No, do not do that. Every effort has artistic merit. We can admire your effort. Everything has a beauty, it just depends on your angle of perspective and we can admire the beauty of your work. It was created by your hands and every stitch is a stitch of love. Even if it does contain mistakes, that will make it unique.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!
> 
> It sounds like you have had an interesting summer with your family. You are so fortunate to have so many grand kids. I have two, and one is an adult. I envy you and others who have a large group of grandkids. (Purl is going to wish she had never helped me learn emoticons. They do express your feelings though}.


Well, you all know how IIIII feel about emoticons. Express away!

I too, grew up in a large, close family. It is quite nice.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'd love to see your work....everyone's....I'm determined to finish shawl. I may still bury it in the backyard.


I'd love to see YOUR work! I am working ona crochet shawl. What technique are you using? I found a big mistake the other night, I had done a "dc, ch 2, dc" into a ch sp on the row below, and I had gone five rows, a few of them increases, before it noticed it. I also ordered one ball less than the pattern called for, luckily knitpicks still had that lot. How far are you from finishing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to finish in September and I only have appx 12" in length done. It's about 30" wide and rectangular. Time is running. Look at the clock. I think I can. I think I can.



Natureschampion said:


> I'd love to see YOUR work! I am working ona crochet shawl. What technique are you using? I found a big mistake the other night, I had done a "dc, ch 2, dc" into a ch sp on the row below, and I had gone five rows, a few of them increases, before it noticed it. I also ordered one ball less than the pattern called for, luckily knitpicks still had that lot. How far are you from finishing?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have to finish in September and I only have appx 12" in length done. It's about 30" wide and rectangular. Time is running. Look at the clock. I think I can. I think I can.


The other day someone posted a picture of two women sitting across from each other knitting on the same garment. They were knitting along and chatting, according to the poster. I'll see if I can find the story. Maybe you need another knitter to help you finish. I haven't put myself in a situation in which I've had an absolute time limit to meet. That would make me nervous.
So, Dame, take a trip to Canada or California, or NY, or Minnesota and one of your KP friends could help you!! (You don't want my help. I'm kind of a goofy knitter.)

Here's the post about two people knitting on the same sweater.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275311-1.html


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .
> 
> This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


What a lucky friend. I collect pictures of all sorts of wolves. They are my favourite animal. Beautiful work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> The other day someone posted a picture of two women sitting across from each other knitting on the same garment. They were knitting along and chatting, according to the poster. I'll see if I can find the story. Maybe you need another knitter to help you finish. I haven't put myself in a situation in which I've had an absolute time limit to meet. That would make me nervous.
> So, Dame, take a trip to Canada or California, or NY, or Minnesota and one of your KP friends could help you!! (You don't want my help. I'm kind of a goofy knitter.)
> 
> Here's the post about two people knitting on the same sweater.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the inspiration. hugs ps I am nervous


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the inspiration. hugs ps I am nervous


You have a whole month yet. How long does it have to be? Maybe you can increase your knitting time?? I know you can do this!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> What a lucky friend. I collect pictures of all sorts of wolves. They are my favourite animal. Beautiful work.


Thanks, I enjoyed every moment I worked on this one. I appreciate the kind words. Next picture in a day or two will be from Huck. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Well, you all know how IIIII feel about emoticons. Express away!
> 
> I too, grew up in a large, close family. It is quite nice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!
> 
> It sounds like you have had an interesting summer with your family. You are so fortunate to have so many grand kids. I have two, and one is an adult. I envy you and others who have a large group of grandkids. (Purl is going to wish she had never helped me learn emoticons. They do express your feelings though}.
> 
> That emoticon was driving me crazy -- I got dizzy (er) looking at it. so deleted it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are two sayings in my Quote book['u].

"The Truth of the matter is that you always know the right thing to do. The hard part is doing it}

H. Norman Swartzkoff

========

I really liked this one:

"Two men look out through the same bars:
one sees the mud and one the stars"

Frederick Langbridge


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Is that a prejudice, though? Or just compassion and common sense?


good question. I don't think it is prejudice. It is compassion and common sense. good description.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Monkeys are more fun than most humans?


damemary
no kidding


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, ice skating is much more part of life up here in Alberta. A bit chillier. Open air ice rinks when I was young. Then in two or three community rinks a pot bellied stove in a little shed. We used to play 'crack the whip' We used to skate the new year in - And try our new Christmas Skates out. My Grandfather used to build a bonfire beside the pond when it was frozen and all the kids around the area used to skate there. Here is what I made to send to my sister and cousin to help them remember.


designer1234
your work is extraordinary. Be proud. You are way ahead of me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We used soda bottle tops and called it potsy.


Okay, I'm a bit late, but finally I heard something familiar. Except (and I know we talked about this a few weeks ago) we used a tin-can lid folded in quarters. Perfect weight and flatness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .
> 
> This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


Shirley, it's stunning. The sky colors are just gorgeous. The wolves are beautiful, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of the few prejudices I admit to is the fact that I hate drunk driving with a passion.


I think that is not prejudice, but a point of view that comes from experience, knowledge, and understanding.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shirley, it's stunning. The sky colors are just gorgeous. The wolves are beautiful, too.


I can't even imagine the skill and patience needed to produce something like this!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you. I just know I couldn't be on a jury for a DUI case.


I don't think I could either - and anything involving a child would be awfully hard.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that is not prejudice, but a point of view that comes from experience, knowledge, and understanding.


Agreed! My friend is better now, but the grieving process she went through! And the anger she felt!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that is not prejudice, but a point of view that comes from experience, knowledge, and understanding.


I agree. It is something many many people feel should be dealt with as a serious crime, Dame you are in no way prejudiced.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!
> 
> It sounds like you have had an interesting summer with your family. You are so fortunate to have so many grand kids. I have two, and one is an adult. I envy you and others who have a large group of grandkids. (Purl is going to wish she had never helped me learn emoticons. They do express your feelings though}.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!
> 
> It sounds like you have had an interesting summer with your family. You are so fortunate to have so many grand kids. I have two, and one is an adult. I envy you and others who have a large group of grandkids. (Purl is going to wish she had never helped me learn emoticons. They do express your feelings though}.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Agreed! My friend is better now, but the grieving process she went through! And the anger she felt!


I don't know how people manage it. I don't think you ever get over the loss of a child. And when it happens to a friend, it is so close and hard to cope - but you have to so you can help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> designer1234
> your work is extraordinary. Be proud. You are way ahead of me.


Huck, I never feel I am in a contest when it comes to being creative. I love to see all types of work and all types of art, from paper cutting to million dollar paintings. (which usually IO don't care for. (some at least). We create because we feel something. It is therapy, it feeds a need and it is an absolute joy. then when you can teach someone it is the best part of all. JMO I hope you will talk about how you did your ships and how do your other work. You are creative and I feel a connection. If anyone else has something they would like to post please do. We will be only posting every few days though as we don't want work to be transferred to pictures.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree. It is something many many people feel should be dealt with as a serious crime, Dame you are in no way prejudiced.


It is too sad. Many lives lost because of one too many cocktails or beers. 
Vehicular manslaughter does not seem stern enough. It costs thousands here in Minnesota to be caught driving while intoxicated, but thousands can't replace the lives lost and ruined because of it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck, I never feel I am in a contest when it comes to being creative. I love to see all types of work and all types of art, from paper cutting to million dollar paintings. (which usually IO don't care for. (some at least). We create because we feel something. It is therapy, it feeds a need and it is an absolute joy. then when you can teach someone it is the best part of all. JMO I hope you will talk about how you did your ships and how do your other work. You are creative and I feel a connection. If anyone else has something they would like to post please do. We will be only posting every few days though as we don't want work to be transferred to pictures.


Very nice post!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie you don't have to shorten your posts. Say what you feel like saying. I try sometimes too and then I figure, oh well if someone doesn't want to read my posts, so be it!!
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think the emoticons are fun. I don't know how to find them.


You can probably do a google search.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are two sayings in my Quote book['u].
> 
> "The Truth of the matter is that you always know the right thing to do. The hard part is doing it}
> 
> ...




***************************
Shirley, I like them both. I have always felt that we know deep down inside what is right. Of course, sometimes it's way waaaaay down deep inside.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> You can probably do a google search.


That's a good idea. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Very nice post!


Thanks Al -- it is what I believe. There are no artists better than others - when it comes right down to it. We do what gives us joy. Even if it is coloring with crayons. It has made my life a joy. I am thankful for it and I applaud anyone else to tries and does their own designs and tries and feels what I do. Teaching, for me is the absolute best thing that I can do. There are three things in my life that have made my life worth living -- my husband, my children and my crafts or whatever we want to call them. I am a happy person. If I am upset, or worried I just have to do something creative and it is thereapeutic. I have been knitting and painting up a storm since I rejoined these threads grin. (I paint cards. -The tea party here on KP is having a second get together with members who live close to Ohio and I am making watercolor cards for each one. What pleasure that gives me.

Even though I can't be there I will be in a way. That is the joy I have gotten from the workshops. People from KP have agreed to teach, most of them never have taught on line and some not at all. They finish a class and ask if they can teach again. It gives there work and their knowledge value.

That is what I get from the workshops Pure Joy. NO one can take that away. No one can insult me or make me feel badly about what I created. The workshops will be there permanently for KP members - I am proud of that. Those teachers know that they have shared their knowledge with other members and helped them improve their skills. So many have pm'd me that they are now teaching classes at school, or at a senior's center, or at a lys. It opens doors.

I can tell from Huck's posts how much pleasure her creations have given her. It is sad that it is used against her but Iknow her well enough that she can no more stop creating than I can. We are fortunate.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is too sad. Many lives lost because of one too many cocktails or beers.
> Vehicular manslaughter does not seem stern enough. It costs thousands here in Minnesota to be caught driving while intoxicated, but thousands can't replace the lives lost and ruined because of it.


I am also concerned that very old people are still driving. That drives me crazy. My friends say that it would kill their parents if they took away their freedom by taking the keys, but I say Bleep That. I care more about the innocent bystander that gets in the way of a carefree 90 year old driving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip.


Thank you. I'm still recuperating!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think the emoticons are fun. I don't know how to find them.


Purl has helped me this week. I imagine she will wish she hadn't. It helps me keep out of trouble. I have found lately that I have little patience for attacks and have had quite a few come my way. so the emoticoms are great as I keep from saying more than I want.

As she has helped me I am beginning to understand - maybe I can help you after I learn a bit more. She uses more restraint than I do. HOpefully the novelty will wear off?? not sure though as they express my feelings and keep me from 
speaking too much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> general question:
> 
> Why is it that bonnie Bonnie can always be so fun and not the others?


Thanks for the kind words, SQM!

I honestly think I can have fun in both places for one reason - because I don't go on the controversial threads. I've been there, and I enjoyed debating - for a while. But as soon as it turns into an angry fight, I find myself getting mad - bad for my blood pressure.

Also, I had an "aha" moment when i thought, "What if I died and my kids got on my computer and saw the way I've talked to some of the people on here. I would ....die again! It would be humiliating, and they would be disappointed in me. I would never ever talk to someone as harshly as I have on the angry threads." So I decided not to go on those posts any more. I wasn't going to change anyone's mind anyway. I already knew that - but I got into it anyhow.

Not only that, but what if I go on there and a friend from NB and a friend from Denim are sparring? Since I haven't been on WOW or LOLL for a long time, I am blissfully unaware of any of the postings on there. So I try to respond to people just as they are, without the baggage from other arguments or past arguments. On here, everyone has been nice to me. On Denim, everyone has been nice to me. So you are my friends. What happens somewhere else is between the people on those threads.

I can't do it any other way. I am unhappy with strife. I can't take the heat, so I stay out of the kitchen.

And that's all it is. I'm just like everyone else on here, but I choose to stay away from the fighting. I know we don't agree on everything - I'm not talking about reasonable disagreements. We know that we don't agree on everything. That's true on Denim, too. I'm talking about harshness and insults. I love seeing the nice side of people.

Denial? Maybe it is, but so far it's working for me.

That's my honest answer. Look how happy everyone is on here. Why go somewhere else where you'll feel anger and get hurt.

I'm just trying to be completely honest, and I hope no one takes this as any kind of criticism. I'm not saying YOU shouldn't go there - just why I don't. My friends on Denim also know this about me - I try to hang out with people who are being nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Whatever the reason, it adds to our lives when she is here, at least I certainly feel it adds to mine.
> 
> She is true to herself and I admire her so much. Always have and that won't change. YOu are always welcome here Bonnie. I wish more of those from D and P would join us too.
> It is a place where we can relax and be our other selves.
> ...


Shirley, thank you so much for what you said. You always have a kind word for me, and it means a lot.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> I honestly think I can have fun in both places for one reason - because I don't go on the controversial threads. I've been there, and I enjoyed debating - for a while. But as soon as it turns into an angry fight, I find myself getting mad - bad for my blood pressure.
> 
> Also, I had an "aha" moment when i thought, "What if I died and my kids got on my computer and saw the way I've talked to some of the people on here. I would ....die again! It would be humiliating, and they would be disappointed in me. I would never ever talk to someone as harshly as I have on the angry threads." So I decided not to go on those posts any more. I wasn't going to change anyone's mind anyway. I already knew that - but I got into it anyhow.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's denial, Bonnie. I think it is self preservation. That is necessary for survival. So is happiness. I, for one, applaud your decision. Purl or designer, would you please post a "clapping" emoticon on my behalf? Thanks.

I, too, would rather see people happy. It hurts me to see people hurting. I have left the WOW thread (for now) for that reason. Well, that and another reason you gave that I will not change anyone's mind. People are entitled to their opinions, just like I am entitled to mine. I won't allow people to insult me for mine, though.

I think there are some wonderfully inspirational threads on this site. There are some very nice and interesting people as well. There are plenty of places to find happiness and comfort. This site is a gift, that's how I see it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't think it's denial, Bonnie. I think it is self preservation. That is necessary for survival. So is happiness. I, for one, applaud your decision. Purl or designer, would you please post a "clapping" emoticon on my behalf? Thanks.
> 
> I, too, would rather see people happy. It hurts me to see people hurting. I have left the WOW thread (for now) for that reason. Well, that and another reason you gave that I will not change anyone's mind. People are entitled to their opinions, just like I am entitled to mine. I won't allow people to insult me for mine, though.
> 
> I think there are some wonderfully inspirational threads on this site. There are some very nice and interesting people as well. There are plenty of places to find happiness and comfort. This site is a gift, that's how I see it.


This was also a very nice post. Good karma all around!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hi, Bonnie, and welcome back. Are you home for awhile or will you be leaving us again?
> I changed my name while you were gone, I guess. I announced it on 2 different threads so nobody would think I was trying to be sneaky about it.
> I'm afraid this thread is going to die out if we don't give it some water and sunshine.
> One of our dogs is going a little bonkers today. We're having some work done on the dog run, and Hiro doesn't like strangers displacing him. He'll be quiet if one of us is in the family room with him. Our dog area was pavers and gravel and we're having concrete and flagstone put in with a drain out to the street. It'll be much easier to keep clean---if we ever get to use water again. It's very quiet around here right now. The workers must be taking a lunch break. I'm contemplating knitting for awhile, but I think I'll stick to my rule and read.


Hi, CookieQ! Love the new name - and cookies. I'm home for a while now, thank goodness. I love seeing the family and miss them already, but I have things to take care of here - and a person to take care of, too - poor neglected DH.

I hope poor Hiro is feeling calmer now. It sounds like he's going to have very nice digs!! Flagstone is so pretty.

I'm curious about your rule. I have trouble fitting in my knitting and my reading. Would you mind sharing your rule? Maybe I could try it!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .
> 
> This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


Wow, designer, you never cease to amaze me. If that were in my home I would stare at it for hours. Quilting and sewing are the 2 crafts I would love to do that my eyes will not allow.

I feel like you will get sick of hearing it, but you are extremely gifted.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That means a lot Bonnie. I know you would. I know you well and I applaud you. I will be posting something today .
> 
> This one is called 'The wanderers' hand dyed fabric. The wolves are thread painted , I used some acrylic paint and thread painted some of the shrubs. It is machine quilted. I loved doing this one. It is in a friend's home.


Shirley, this is a beautiful work of art. Your work truly moves me - just to know that someone can actually do that! I also like the name you gave it. You must have an amazing brain!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CookieQ! Love the new name - and cookies. I'm home for a while now, thank goodness. I love seeing the family and miss them already, but I have things to take care of here - and a person to take care of, too - poor neglected DH.
> 
> I hope poor Hiro is feeling calmer now. It sounds like he's going to have very nice digs!! Flagstone is so pretty.
> 
> I'm curious about your rule. I have trouble fitting in my knitting and my reading. Would you mind sharing your rule? Maybe I could try it!


My rule is very easy. My knitting took over my reading time, and I haven't been reading as much---I mean for fun. If I sat down during the day I used to read, then I switched to picking up my knitting. I'm not gifted enough to do both. Now my rule is that if I sit down during the day I read, and there's no knitting until after dinner. I can cheat if I want to, though. I'm a pretty slow knitter, but I'm in no rush. I knit for an hour or two in the evening when we turn on the TV. I record things I want to watch and FF through the commercials. I have to start limiting time here, too. It's can be fun here, but then I don't get my other stuff done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't think it's denial, Bonnie. I think it is self preservation. That is necessary for survival. So is happiness. I, for one, applaud your decision. Purl or designer, would you please post a "clapping" emoticon on my behalf? Thanks.
> 
> I, too, would rather see people happy. It hurts me to see people hurting. I have left the WOW thread (for now) for that reason. Well, that and another reason you gave that I will not change anyone's mind. People are entitled to their opinions, just like I am entitled to mine. I won't allow people to insult me for mine, though.
> 
> I think there are some wonderfully inspirational threads on this site. There are some very nice and interesting people as well. There are plenty of places to find happiness and comfort. This site is a gift, that's how I see it.


I agree - it's a gift. As for self-preservation - you are right. That's what it is - we have to take responsibility for our own well-being.

I never realized there were so many talented people. It's a privilege to have people with great talents share them. I've noticed that artists are usually very generous with those who are interested. They like to share their ideas and their work - and that's very true on KP.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


Cheeky---new cat or new avatar? The one caveat here is nothing controversial. That leaves out politics, which happens to be something I'm interested in. I just can't bring it here. Bonnie and my Nature child may be on to something.
Do you want to tell us what you've been up to?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Oops. Sorry, ladies. I have to help my husband move a few things in the yard. The cement is being delivered tomorrow so we need to make a little area for the dogs to use while their "yard" is being fixed up. Maybe latergators.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


Yes - and people can be so eloquent when talking about wanting to see the good in others, taking care of birds, and growing up in a big family. There are very interesting people on here, and we've had some great conversations. I loved the bird stuff - that was a good start!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, SQM!
> 
> I honestly think I can have fun in both places for one reason - because I don't go on the controversial threads. I've been there, and I enjoyed debating - for a while. But as soon as it turns into an angry fight, I find myself getting mad - bad for my blood pressure.
> 
> ...


===-
bonnie is being absolutely truthful. I have known her for quite some time and she realizes that although we don't all agree our motives are honest. She is able to have friends in both camps and those are the people we hoped would join us. We are able to talk and be pleasant. I am l00% sure about her motives and her beliefs. I respect her completely. She is a friend. Political differences are political differences, people are different, have different beliefs but she knows that we are all people and we have opinions that might be different but we are true to them, as she is. I know she will be my friend for life. It is so nice that there is someone who values kindness and honesty more than fighting. She is a better person than I am - I find I get drawin in. She is an example that I appreciate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Cheeky---new cat or new avatar? The one caveat here is nothing controversial. That leaves out politics, which happens to be something I'm interested in. I just can't bring it here. Bonnie and my Nature child may be on to something.
> Do you want to tell us what you've been up to?


Same cats but a new avatar. This avatar actually looks like Conan, my male cat but that's OK. He's a big ginger cat with green eyes. He would not tolerate clothes, even a nice big hat. We did downsize from our house to an apartment so still adjusting to that and already trying to find where I put things in our new abode. Some day I will learn to label. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> My rule is very easy. My knitting took over my reading time, and I haven't been reading as much---I mean for fun. If I sat down during the day I used to read, then I switched to picking up my knitting. I'm not gifted enough to do both. Now my rule is that if I sit down during the day I read, and there's no knitting until after dinner. I can cheat if I want to, though. I'm a pretty slow knitter, but I'm in no rush. I knit for an hour or two in the evening when we turn on the TV. I record things I want to watch and FF through the commercials. I have to start limiting time here, too. It's can be fun here, but then I don't get my other stuff done.


I sure can relate. I used to knit in the evening while watching tv, then read in bed. The books are piling up, and now the knitting is, too! I like to take my time with my knitting because I love the actual process. My downfall is the computer. I love the contact with people - but I need some rules, too. Thanks for sharing yours with me - you've got me thinking.

Trouble is, no one's making me obey those rules except me, and I'm very lenient! Well, there are worse things than having too much that you love to do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's almost midnight in the Eastern Daylight time zone, so good night ladies. More tomorrow.....


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


Hello cheeky blighter! Welcome! Are you new here? I myself on joined a short while ago, so if you were around before that, I would not have seen you. Neutral Bridges is one of my favorite places to "hang out", exactly because of what you observed. Where there might be a difference of opinion, we are respectful of each other's feelings and similar need to express ourselves.

Please, join us! And what CQ said, please no politics! There are plenty of places for those shenanigans! 

So what is your current project(s), if any?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> It's almost midnight in the Eastern Daylight time zone, so good night ladies. More tomorrow.....


Sweet dreams! It was so nice to "meet" you!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Oops. Sorry, ladies. I have to help my husband move a few things in the yard. The cement is being delivered tomorrow so we need to make a little area for the dogs to use while their "yard" is being fixed up. Maybe latergators.


I hope so!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - and people can be so eloquent when talking about wanting to see the good in others, taking care of birds, and growing up in a big family. There are very interesting people on here, and we've had some great conversations. I loved the bird stuff - that was a good start!


Hear! Hear!  Kudos to whoever brought the bird stuff up. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ===-
> bonnie is being absolutely truthful. I have known her for quite some time and she realizes that although we don't all agree our motives are honest. She is able to have friends in both camps and those are the people we hoped would join us. We are able to talk and be pleasant. I am l00% sure about her motives and her beliefs. I respect her completely. She is a friend. Political differences are political differences, people are different, have different beliefs but she knows that we are all people and we have opinions that might be different but we are true to them, as she is. I know she will be my friend for life. It is so nice that there is someone who values kindness and honesty more than fighting. She is a better person than I am - I find I get drawin in. She is an example that I appreciate.


Shirley - you're too good to me. I am not a better person - I get drawn in, too - and I've been downright nasty in the past. It's hard to break away, but I had to do it. Others can handle it, but it's not for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sweet dreams! It was so nice to "meet" you!


I feel the same way about meeting you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually it's two months August and September and time to block it. I'm just trying not to make a mistake.



cookiequeen said:


> You have a whole month yet. How long does it have to be? Maybe you can increase your knitting time?? I know you can do this!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No DUI juries for me. I say 'hang em high.'



bonbf3 said:


> I think that is not prejudice, but a point of view that comes from experience, knowledge, and understanding.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree. It is something many many people feel should be dealt with as a serious crime, Dame you are in no way prejudiced.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I knit during the day when the light is best. Used to read before bed, but I fall asleep too fast now.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Actually it's two months August and September and time to block it. I'm just trying not to make a mistake.


If it's knitted, what I do is I place a lifeline. Then I move it up every few rows or a pattern repeat. Then I don't have to worry as much about mistakes. I'll look before I replace the lifeline, or every few rows, to make sure there aren't any.

I have a very hard time learning that it doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Actually it's two months August and September and time to block it. I'm just trying not to make a mistake.


If it's knitted, what I do is I place a lifeline. Then I move it up every few rows or a pattern repeat. Then I don't have to worry as much about mistakes. I'll look before I replace the lifeline, or every few rows, to make sure there aren't any.

I have a very hard time learning that it doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I knit during the day when the light is best. Used to read before bed, but I fall asleep too fast now.


You're lucky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm at 12 lines between lifelines. The repeat is every 18 stitches and every 4 rows. I can live with imperfection so it should be speeding up. hugs



Natureschampion said:


> If it's knitted, what I do is I place a lifeline. Then I move it up every few rows or a pattern repeat. Then I don't have to worry as much about mistakes. I'll look before I replace the lifeline, or every few rows, to make sure there aren't any.
> 
> I have a very hard time learning that it doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'm at 12 lines between lifelines. The repeat is every 18 stitches and every 4 rows. I can live with imperfection so it should be speeding up. hugs


Back at ya!

I should have known you'd already placed a lifeline...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It took me several foolish starts before I did.



Natureschampion said:


> Back at ya!
> 
> I should have known you'd already placed a lifeline...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> It took me several foolish starts before I did.


Oh, I "forget" to all the time. I'm working on such a project right now!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I heard something I really liked today:

"Maybe one day they will learn to put 'common sense' into 'artificial intelligence.'"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then mankind is doomed. Close the pod bay door Hal.



Natureschampion said:


> Ok, I heard something I really liked today:
> 
> "Maybe one day they will learn to put 'common sense' into 'artificial intelligence.'"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


Hey Cheeks!!!!!!!!

Where wert thou?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - it's a gift.  As for self-preservation - you are right. That's what it is - we have to take responsibility for our own well-being.
> 
> I never realized there were so many talented people. It's a privilege to have people with great talents share them. I've noticed that artists are usually very generous with those who are interested. They like to share their ideas and their work - and that's very true on KP.


this is for both of you (Natures Champion and Bonnie)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, SQM!
> 
> I honestly think I can have fun in both places for one reason - because I don't go on the controversial threads. I've been there, and I enjoyed debating - for a while. But as soon as it turns into an angry fight, I find myself getting mad - bad for my blood pressure.
> 
> ...


I just re read your post. I applaud your reasoning. I would not want my son or grand daughter or my friends on the forum to read some of my posts. you make good sense. It is easy to be drawn in - I have really been drawn in this past 3 weeks and I am going to try to withdraw from the fight. You are correct if you don't read the attacks you don't fight back.

You also don't take yourself too seriously. Good for you.

===
Another glorious day here. I am leaving in a few minutes to go to my swimming exercises - then coffee with the swimmers and other friends who come and join us. It is a very nice group and I have been meeting with them for 11 years. I try to go every Mon. Wed. and Fri. but have not been able to keep up that schedule for the past 4 months. It is so nice to wake up in the morning with no pressure to be somewhere and no sick feeling about what the tests will show. We are finished except for my results. Life is good.

here are two sayings from my book that I feel are worthwhile.

"I seldom think about my limitations, and they never make me sad. Perhaps there is just a touch of yearning at times; but it is vague, like a breeze among flowers" HELEN KELLER

AND,

"What does not destroy me, makes me strong" Unkown


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I sure can relate. I used to knit in the evening while watching tv, then read in bed. The books are piling up, and now the knitting is, too! I like to take my time with my knitting because I love the actual process. My downfall is the computer. I love the contact with people - but I need some rules, too. Thanks for sharing yours with me - you've got me thinking.
> 
> Trouble is, no one's making me obey those rules except me, and I'm very lenient! Well, there are worse things than having too much that you love to do!


I don't worry too much if I am enjoying myself. I sometimes spend most of a day on the computer. The next day I might be on for l5 minutes. I knit some days, nearly all day and then I might not knit for a day or two. I read before I to to sleep at night but don't manage much more than that, except on those days I pick up a book in the morning and read all day. You can see how disciplined I am (NOT).All those years I worked and had to be someplace, had to do something had to rush home and cook something had, had, had.

I also get carried away when I am doing a project. Especially my quilts. Sometimes i would spend 2 full days lost in making a landscape. Pat doesn't care - even if I miss cooking dinner. He comes in and gives me ideas - I ask him 'does this corner look right to you " if something is bothering me about the work and he gives me an honest answer.

With my knitting he is great about seeing colors and if I can't decide he suggests and usually he is correct. (He and I have talked colors, design for 59 years so he is very knowledgeable.

The thing I don't seem to handle well is WOW. I am going to follow Bonnie's advice and stay away. It is like a drug, and I find it hard to do. so LOLL and NB here I am. My mother used to say What you don't know, can't hurt you" _The same as personal attacks - if I don't read them I won't react_. Wise lady, Bonnie.

Talk to you later, heading out to swim. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: - enjoy your discussion. see you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Actually it's two months August and September and time to block it. I'm just trying not to make a mistake.


I look at mistakes as design elements!! That is true - lots of times people, especially with my knitting say ' Oh, I like what you did there. I just giggle' Can't do that always but it works sometimes.

Don't stress too much - it spoils things for you . I am sure it will be wonderful. Remember, we see our mistakes as huge, others hardly (if at all], see them at all. Ask me how I know.

Mistakes should be looked on as "design elements" or" interest adding elements - and answered (If mentioned) by raising your eyebrow and saying "Oh I like the way it fitted in my work" Lots of designs have evolved from mistakes. I do that all the time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't worry too much if I am enjoying myself. I sometimes spend most of a day on the computer. The next day I might be on for l5 minutes. I knit some days, nearly all day and then I might not knit for a day or two. I read before I to to sleep at night but don't manage much more than that, except on those days I pick up a book in the morning and read all day. You can see how disciplined I am (NOT).All those years I worked and had to be someplace, had to do something had to rush home and cook something had, had, had.
> 
> I also get carried away when I am doing a project. Especially my quilts. Sometimes i would spend 2 full days lost in making a landscape. Pat doesn't care - even if I miss cooking dinner. He comes in and gives me ideas - I ask him 'does this corner look right to you " if something is bothering me about the work and he gives me an honest answer.
> 
> ...


I like the way you fill your days. That fits perfectly with your creative spirit.

Your quote from Helen Keller is beautiful. What an inspiring person she was. I think I'm going to save that one.

Good luck with staying away from the fights. It's hard at first, but in the long run, it's easier than giving up chocolate. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

The answer to that one is simple. They are not thinking at all. They are feeding a need. 
Most drunk drivers are addicted, It is not any more moral or immoral than my crazy thyroid gland. 


Natureschampion said:


> Wow. That's horrible! Just horrible! Why do people think they have the right to hold other people's lives in their hands, to make decisions for them? Bc that's what they are doing by getting behind the wheel when drunk. I can't tell you how many friends I lost to drunk drivers. I'd rather not think about it right now.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the guy got what he deserved. But why couldn't he be incarcerated after the second DUI? Sometimes I think society has it's priorities mixed up in who we punish (what their crimes are) and how we punish them.
> 
> Oy vey!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> The answer to that one is simple. They are not thinking at all. They are feeding a need.
> Most drunk drivers are addicted, It is not any more moral or immoral than my crazy thyroid gland.


Yeah but your crazy thyroid is not a menace to others. And even addicts have some free will left, maybe???????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Addiction is such a dreadful problem - so difficult for the addicted person to break away, and so difficult for society to deal with the social problems.

The best answer is prevention - and even that hasn't worked very well over the years. The result is a lot of suffering.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello cheeky blighter! Welcome! Are you new here? I myself on joined a short while ago, so if you were around before that, I would not have seen you. Neutral Bridges is one of my favorite places to "hang out", exactly because of what you observed. Where there might be a difference of opinion, we are respectful of each other's feelings and similar need to express ourselves.
> 
> Please, join us! And what CQ said, please no politics! There are plenty of places for those shenanigans!
> 
> So what is your current project(s), if any?


Cheeky is one of the originals. She is very well known here. She is a good friend.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Cheeky is one of the originals. She is very well known here. She is a good friend.


Great! Thanks for the heads up!

WELCOME BACK, CHEEKY BLIGHTER! Can't wait to get to know you!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> The answer to that one is simple. They are not thinking at all. They are feeding a need.
> Most drunk drivers are addicted, It is not any more moral or immoral than my crazy thyroid gland.


Touché, knitanon. And what they are addicted TO is what disables them from making rational decisions. On the other hand, though, I know people who are recovering alcoholics who made the decision to get sober once and for all only after they got a DUI. These people didn't hit anyone, but they know they had the potential to.

The reason it is immoral while your wonky thyroid has nothing to do with morality, is that all that is required to "fix" their problem is a behavior change. It is difficult, yes, but not impossible, hundreds of thousands of people have overcome their addictions, regardless of the source. They just don't want to. They don't see a need to.

The people I speak to about getting into car when they are drunk say "I've never hit anyone." That's luck. They always can. When someone gets behind the wheel of a car drunk, they are turning the car into a weapon, one they have no control over.

For the people who do drive under the influence who are not alcoholics though, like the college kids who go to bars, clubs, or parties to "let off steam" and then get behind the wheel of a car? They should know better. They made it to college and I know for a fact that anyone in the public school system learns about the perils of drunk driving. There is a program called "every 15 minutes", which goes around and simulates a drunk driving accident complete with ambulances, crashed cars, and people lying on the pavement or in the mangled car. It is supposed to convey the message that "every 15 minutes, someone gets hit by a drunk driver." I sure got the message, but I think it was lost on most kids.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Hear Hear 
Making handcrafted items is supposed to bring us pleasure. 
Me? I would alter the plan, make the darned thing as a funeral shawl. You have your whole life to finish it. 
If you happen to finish it earlier all the better.



Designer1234 said:


> I look at mistakes as design elements!! That is true - lots of times people, especially with my knitting say ' Oh, I like what you did there. I just giggle' Can't do that always but it works sometimes.
> 
> Don't stress too much - it spoils things for you . I am sure it will be wonderful. Remember, we see our mistakes as huge, others hardly (if at all], see them at all. Ask me how I know.
> 
> Mistakes should be looked on as "design elements" or" interest adding elements - and answered (If mentioned) by raising your eyebrow and saying "Oh I like the way it fitted in my work" Lots of designs have evolved from mistakes. I do that all the time.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I was answering "why do people think..."
And no, when they are feeding or have just fed that addiction they probably don't have much "free will". Too bad nobody cares enough about them to insist that one of those breathing machines is installed in their vehicle.



SQM said:


> Yeah but your crazy thyroid is not a menace to others. And even addicts have some free will left, maybe???????


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Great! Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> WELCOME BACK, CHEEKY BLIGHTER! Can't wait to get to know you!


Cheeky is the first person I met on KP and our meeting turned into a great friendship. We found out we had a lot in common, not the least being that we grew up in the same section of the country just miles apart. She, however, is much younger than I. She "introduced" me to a few more KP buddies, so our little group goes back a few years.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Touché, knitanon. And what they are addicted TO is what disables them from making rational decisions. On the other hand, though, I know people who are recovering alcoholics who made the decision to get sober once and for all only after they got a DUI. These people didn't hit anyone, but they know they had the potential to.
> 
> The reason it is immoral while your wonky thyroid has nothing to do with morality, is that all that is required to "fix" their problem is a behavior change. It is difficult, yes, but not impossible, hundreds of thousands of people have overcome their addictions, regardless of the source. They just don't want to. They don't see a need to.
> 
> ...


I think alcohol addiction is a horrible disease. I had a brother-in-law who was an alcoholic who went into treatment and became a new, more lovable person. The change was like night and day!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Well, I was answering "why do people think..."
> And no, when they are feeding or have just fed that addiction they probably don't have much "free will". Too bad nobody cares enough about them to insist that one of those breathing machines is installed in their vehicle.


Some People do care enough to do that. In LA county (and other counties are starting to do it), you have to get one installed in your car before you can get your provisional license (does anyone else think it should be spelled liscence?) after only the first offense. This only lasts 6 months, though, and many offenders view it more as an inconvenience than anything else. They can also just as easily drive another car. They can't drive anywhere but to AA meetings, a house of worship, or work. In some cases they can get a "reduced sentence" by not driving at all for 4 months of the probation period. Some choose this option bc it supposedly shaves time off of their sentence and get in their car anyways. We take people's liscence away after the second or third time in a given period, but it doesn't keep a lot them from driving. I have only known 1 person who actually adhered to his/her sentence. Most people I have known with a DUI a) didn't have only one, b) they complain about their "unfair" punishment c) they pay no attention to it. I have known MOTHERS think it is unjust how their children are "being treated".

People care enough, but unless we actually remove a person who drives under the influence from society or abolish the use of cars, many will still drive. As many of us know, just bc you don't have a liscence, doesn't mean you don't have the physical ability to drive. Maybe we should chops of their hands. That might be the only other way to keep people from driving.

Plus, when someone gets charged with a DUI, it's only bc they got caught. How many times have they driven drunk and not gotten caught? Every person who has hit someone or something did so before they got caught on that occasion, otherwise they wouldn't still have been behind the wheel.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I think alcohol addiction is a horrible disease. I had a brother-in-law who was an alcoholic who went into treatment and became a new, more lovable person. The change was like night and day!


Wasn't it?! I, too, have a dear friend who is a recovering alcoholic (the addiction never goes away. I have said "was" and he has corrected me. I should have known better since I studied addiction, but I was so proud of him). He, too, had some treatment. While he was a good person before he got sober, he had a very dark and ugly side when he was drinking (as most do). When he was done with his treatment, it was exactly as you described. He also has more energy and motivation, and less health problems. All of our friends are so so proud of him. It's not easy. He is so satisfied with who he is now, that he can go out with his buddies while they are drinking, and now they don't have to hire a taxi bc he is the designated river! Win/win!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Cheeky is the first person I met on KP and our meeting turned into a great friendship. We found out we had a lot in common, not the least being that we grew up in the same section of the country just miles apart. She, however, is much younger than I. She "introduced" me to a few more KP buddies, so our little group goes back a few years.


Thanks for the background info, I really like to hear that. It makes me more appreciative of you gals welcoming me so quickly and warmly. You really are a wonderful group.

THANKS, CHEEKY BLIGHTER!!

Wait, so is she like Sheldon, then? (BIG BANG THEORY for those of you who don't know or weren't part of the conversation a few days ago). Sheldon knew the others independently and none of them would have met and become friends if it wasn't for him. I think Sheldon is my favorite character. Him and Penny. She's just so cute, sweet, and sassy! 

This all reminds me of the song "for good" from WICKED. The 2 witches come together and say that we meet for a reason, and for better or worse effect and are effected by the people we meet. 
"...I know I'm who I am today because I knew you."
"...who can say if I've been changed for the better? But because I knew you, I have been changed for good."
If you haven't seen or heard it, do. There are so many lessons to take. That was the original author of the novel THE LIFE AND TIMES OF THE WICKED WHITCH OF THE WEST, Gregory Maguire, had in mind when he wrote it, and what Stephen Schwartz and Winnie Holman conveyed so well through the music, lyrics and book.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Addiction is such a dreadful problem - so difficult for the addicted person to break away, and so difficult for society to deal with the social problems.
> 
> The best answer is prevention - and even that hasn't worked very well over the years. The result is a lot of suffering.


It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems. He fought very hard to stay clean. He volunteered at a recovery house and loved it that he could help people who first arrived and were desparate to become clean. One day an old friend arrived and contacted him. Rob was staying at a recovery house and left one morning. I phoned the recovery house and asked to speak to him. The Counselor who he was working with spoke to me. I asked him - do you think he is using drugs again? There was silence - he said to me. I don't know whether anyone has told you this. Rob made a super human effort to stay clean - to the point that we were going to suggest he join our staff full time, and work for us as a counselor for new people who moved in. He said, I am not surprised, and you should not surprise. 5% of Crack or oxy condin addicts, manage to stay clean and drug free one year. Only 5% of that 5% manage to stay clean for 5 years. only 1% of those stay clean permanently. The drugs are extremely strong, and are made to keep addicts buying more and more drugs.

Rob did try again, although alcohol and smoking were addictions too, he managed to stay off the drugs -then we found out he had esophagael cancer which was terminal.

He was given 2 months and lasted 6. Prior to that,he tried over and over to get off the drugs, and alcohol. The sad part is that he was given oxy contin for the pain once he was diagnosed. It is a dreadful, dreadful disease. It is part of our family, addictions have shown up in each generation.

It is easy for someone who is not addicted to say just give it up. I was here watching him try for 25 years. It made it easier once I talked to that counselor as I always felt if he really tried he could do it. I do not know of anyone who has done it full time. Possibly there are people who don't find it that difficult. The counselor dealt with people who had been addicted for a lat least a year. Most chose to go to the halfway house because they wanted counseling and help. He started drinking when he was in Grade10- we didn't have any idea - Pat suspected and I didn't believe it as Rob would tell us he was not drinking . They learn to- lie and tell you what you want to hear.

I have a great deal of empathy for those who try 'stuff' when they are young and become addicted before they even know it. It is everywhere nowadays and no young person chooses to become an addict-they don't believe it will happen to them.

He was a very fine person who was addicted. He was a good son. Not once from the time he started did he ever ask us for money, or did he allow himself to come to see us when he was in the midst of his addiction. He knew he could call me collect anytime. He used to call and sometimes we would talk for hours when he used the pay phone. We had a wonderful connection with him always. He and I talked every night when he was fighting Cancer. We were with him every day he was in the hospital. It literally broke our hearts.

The sober riders had a 'patch' made for their jackets to be worn as a permanent patch on their sober rider jackets. He was the president of that group for two years.

The President and two of his friends came and gave us one of the Patches, they also gave one to his Brother and one to his sister. There were more than 50 of his friends at his celebration of life. They came on their bikes. Some were in tears. Good memories which over rode the bad memories.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I went to "Wicked" with a friend on Sunday. It was an excellent production and I enjoyed it very much. I was so inspired by the work done on the set, and the lighting. I thought it was great. The two witches were wonderful with great voices.

I fell in love with "Cats' when it came here, and saw it 3 times. I loved the music. This is an excellent show too. I also enjoyed Phantom of the Opera. I have to admit Cats was my favorite but all three were wonderful.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for telling Rob's story, Shirley. Bless you and your family for standing by him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley, it must have been hard to relive that in order to write it for us, but I'm grateful you did. How good you all were to stick by him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Thank you for telling Rob's story, Shirley. Bless you and your family for standing by him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems.
> 
> Thank you for sharing what must be a story full of hurt for you. It is so difficult for people to understand, even those of us who have unconditional love for the sufferers.
> Here's praying that someday there is a deterrent to starting the crawl to the bottom.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems. He fought very hard to stay clean. He volunteered at a recovery house and loved it that he could help people who first arrived and were desparate to become clean. One day an old friend arrived and contacted him. Rob was staying at a recovery house and left one morning. I phoned the recovery house and asked to speak to him. The Counselor who he was working with spoke to me. I asked him - do you think he is using drugs again? There was silence - he said to me. I don't know whether anyone has told you this. Rob made a super human effort to stay clean - to the point that we were going to suggest he join our staff full time, and work for us as a counselor for new people who moved in. He said, I am not surprised, and you should not surprise. 5% of Crack or oxy condin addicts, manage to stay clean and drug free one year. Only 5% of that 5% manage to stay clean for 5 years. only 1% of those stay clean permanently. The drugs are extremely strong, and are made to keep addicts buying more and more drugs.
> 
> Rob did try again, although alcohol and smoking were addictions too, he managed to stay off the drugs -then we found out he had esophagael cancer which was terminal.
> 
> ...


Oh, designer, my heart fully goes out to you and your family. This must have been very difficult for you to get out, so thank you so much for sharing. I can tell that your son was very much loved and respected by those whose lives he touched.

You are right, these drugs are almost impossible to get away from, especially since they are engineered to keep people addicted. Even cigarettes have more nicotine (and other things but nicotine is the most addictive substance in them) than dried leaf tobacco. They are manufactured the way they are explicitly so people will get and stay hooked. The younger a person is when they get hooked, the more profits for tobacco companies over the years. Sad, so sad...

Many addicts don't even become so until their doctor prescribed a narcotic for a legitimate ailment. Their Rx or time runs out and they graduate to crack/cocaine or heroine. OC is suing 5 major pharma companies for aggressive marketing and immoral business practices (what we sued tobacco companies for), bc there have been too many ods and people (especially teenagers and young adults) getting addicted.

Addiction is a social problem. It doesn't only effect the family of the person who is addicted, though it is hardest for them. I wish society would care more to divert more resources to understanding the disease. And it is genetic, unfortunately. I have a friend who will not drink bc her father and brother are alcoholics. She knows her risks and is unwilling to take them. Unfortunately, not everyone can see things with such clarity. But it's not their fault, either. She was just very lucky.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems.
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I went to "Wicked" with a friend on Sunday. It was an excellent production and I enjoyed it very much. I was so inspired by the work done on the set, and the lighting. I thought it was great. The two witches were wonderful with great voices.
> 
> I fell in love with "Cats' when it came here, and saw it 3 times. I loved the music. This is an excellent show too. I also enjoyed Phantom of the Opera. I have to admit Cats was my favorite but all three were wonderful.


The costumes won a Tony the year WICKED premiered on Broadway. The whole production was fantastic.

I haven't seen CATS live, but I have seen phantom. My sisters and I used to sing selections from the CATs record (yes, I am old enough to remember record albums). We are fortunate to have many opportunities to see shows like that where I'm at. It's the one nice thing about living in "the city". Another one with great sets, lighting, and costumes is RAGTIME. That, along with LES MISERABLES, is my favorite musical of all time.

If you want a good laugh and it is playing by you, THE BOOK OF MORMON and THE PRODUCERS are especially hilarious. They are satires, and will have you rolling on the floor. The movie THE PRODUCERS (not the 1970s one, the musical one with Nathan lane, Matthew Broderick, and will ferrel) is just as funny as the play, so if it's not playing by you you could always rent the movie. It's by Mel Brooks, whom I am a big fan of his work (especially ROBIN HOOD: MEN IN TIGHTS, and YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN.).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems. He fought very hard to stay clean. He volunteered at a recovery house and loved it that he could help people who first arrived and were desparate to become clean. One day an old friend arrived and contacted him. Rob was staying at a recovery house and left one morning. I phoned the recovery house and asked to speak to him. The Counselor who he was working with spoke to me. I asked him - do you think he is using drugs again? There was silence - he said to me. I don't know whether anyone has told you this. Rob made a super human effort to stay clean - to the point that we were going to suggest he join our staff full time, and work for us as a counselor for new people who moved in. He said, I am not surprised, and you should not surprise. 5% of Crack or oxy condin addicts, manage to stay clean and drug free one year. Only 5% of that 5% manage to stay clean for 5 years. only 1% of those stay clean permanently. The drugs are extremely strong, and are made to keep addicts buying more and more drugs.
> 
> Rob did try again, although alcohol and smoking were addictions too, he managed to stay off the drugs -then we found out he had esophagael cancer which was terminal.
> 
> ...


Shirley, thank you for sharing this experience. I can imagine how difficult that period of time was for you, and I'm in awe of the amount of strength and perseverance it must take to continue meeting life's challenges. You remind me of my sister, who at 88 has lost two children, a husband, and a sister.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Hurray! I was away for five days and have managed to read the last 20 pages or so of this within the last 24 hours that I have been home. I went to Maine and my DD drove me 350 miles around about many towns in her area to look at 18-20 lots, and to a realtor's office and a builder's office, and I came home with it narrowed down to two lots in two different towns to think about. DD called me today and said Now it is time for my DH to go up there, to see the two towns before he sees the lots. AND I got to see my Granddaughter!!! (Imagine a happy Christina dance here.)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Camacho said:


> Hurray! I was away for five days and have managed to read the last 20 pages or so of this within the last 24 hours that I have been home. I went to Maine and my DD drove me 350 miles around about many towns in her area to look at 18-20 lots, and to a realtor's office and a builder's office, and I came home with it narrowed down to two lots in two different towns to think about. DD called me today and said Now it is time for my DH to go up there, to see the two towns before he sees the lots. AND I got to see my Granddaughter!!! (Imagine a happy Christina dance here.)


That's wonderful, camacho! So glad you had a nice trip and that you and dh are going to be able to live close to your DD. Mazel tov!! I was fortunate enough to be raised close to both sets of grandparents. I grew up down the street from my moms parents, so that was a double bonus. And Maine is so beautiful, too! Yay for you! I am dancing right along side you. What are we doing? The cabbage patch? Running man? Disco finger? The sprinkler? Or all or none of the above? Lol!

I'm new here, and look forward to getting to know you. We have a lot of fun!

Welcome back!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

The granddaughter is the best part, isn't it? 
Maine is great, I go there almost every year for the Fryeburg Fair, close to peak leaf season as well. Great place. 
I am not sure I would want to settle any further north.



Camacho said:


> Hurray! I was away for five days and have managed to read the last 20 pages or so of this within the last 24 hours that I have been home. I went to Maine and my DD drove me 350 miles around about many towns in her area to look at 18-20 lots, and to a realtor's office and a builder's office, and I came home with it narrowed down to two lots in two different towns to think about. DD called me today and said Now it is time for my DH to go up there, to see the two towns before he sees the lots. AND I got to see my Granddaughter!!! (Imagine a happy Christina dance here.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Shirley. I'll remember design elements.



Designer1234 said:


> I look at mistakes as design elements!! That is true - lots of times people, especially with my knitting say ' Oh, I like what you did there. I just giggle' Can't do that always but it works sometimes.
> 
> Don't stress too much - it spoils things for you . I am sure it will be wonderful. Remember, we see our mistakes as huge, others hardly (if at all], see them at all. Ask me how I know.
> 
> Mistakes should be looked on as "design elements" or" interest adding elements - and answered (If mentioned) by raising your eyebrow and saying "Oh I like the way it fitted in my work" Lots of designs have evolved from mistakes. I do that all the time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Hear Hear
> Making handcrafted items is supposed to bring us pleasure.
> Me? I would alter the plan, make the darned thing as a funeral shawl. You have your whole life to finish it.
> If you happen to finish it earlier all the better.


Now there's some good advice for me next time I decide to do a shawl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.



Designer1234 said:


> It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems. He fought very hard to stay clean. He volunteered at a recovery house and loved it that he could help people who first arrived and were desparate to become clean. One day an old friend arrived and contacted him. Rob was staying at a recovery house and left one morning. I phoned the recovery house and asked to speak to him. The Counselor who he was working with spoke to me. I asked him - do you think he is using drugs again? There was silence - he said to me. I don't know whether anyone has told you this. Rob made a super human effort to stay clean - to the point that we were going to suggest he join our staff full time, and work for us as a counselor for new people who moved in. He said, I am not surprised, and you should not surprise. 5% of Crack or oxy condin addicts, manage to stay clean and drug free one year. Only 5% of that 5% manage to stay clean for 5 years. only 1% of those stay clean permanently. The drugs are extremely strong, and are made to keep addicts buying more and more drugs.
> 
> Rob did try again, although alcohol and smoking were addictions too, he managed to stay off the drugs -then we found out he had esophagael cancer which was terminal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is not difficult to tell our Story about Rob. He specifically asked me to talk about what it is to be parents of an addict and to let people know what an addict goes through. 

He said so many people had no real understanding. We talked every night for two months before he was hospitalized permanently. He thanked his Dad for taking an old Army Greatcoat (winter coat) that he had had in a trunk since his service days. Pat bought him boots and gloves, and long underwear and a fur hat and took them down to the drop in center where Rob Slept. - Pat did that 3 or 4 times over the years. The winters are so bitter here. Then he was able to hold a job for l0 years and was clear of drugs although I don't think it was alcohol free, but he functioned during that time and held a job. The place he worked thought the world of him. So it isn't just a bad story. However it is a true story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a sad, sad disease - my son (the one who died of esophateal cancer from smoking -in 2009) was an alcoholic and became a drug addict. He was clean for l0 years. after years of problems. He fought very hard to stay clean. He volunteered at a recovery house and loved it that he could help people who first arrived and were desparate to become clean. One day an old friend arrived and contacted him. Rob was staying at a recovery house and left one morning. I phoned the recovery house and asked to speak to him. The Counselor who he was working with spoke to me. I asked him - do you think he is using drugs again? There was silence - he said to me. I don't know whether anyone has told you this. Rob made a super human effort to stay clean - to the point that we were going to suggest he join our staff full time, and work for us as a counselor for new people who moved in. He said, I am not surprised, and you should not surprise. 5% of Crack or oxy condin addicts, manage to stay clean and drug free one year. Only 5% of that 5% manage to stay clean for 5 years. only 1% of those stay clean permanently. The drugs are extremely strong, and are made to keep addicts buying more and more drugs.
> 
> Rob did try again, although alcohol and smoking were addictions too, he managed to stay off the drugs -then we found out he had esophagael cancer which was terminal.
> 
> ...


Tragic. It must be so hard for a parent to watch this happen. I just heard of a young woman we know who is addicted to pain medication. The worst part is that she has a baby girl, and no one knows what the outcome will be for this young family. All the people who love them are sick with worry. She's in treatment, and we all just pray that she will kick this. Even though there are many people who love her and want the best for her, in the end it's all up to her, and it's a long, hard road ahead.

I'm sorry that you suffered that loss, Shirley. It sounds like he was a good man with many friends. He probably helped a lot of people while he was here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tragic. It must be so hard for a parent to watch this happen. I just heard of a young woman we know who is addicted to pain medication. The worst part is that she has a baby girl, and no one knows what the outcome will be for this young family. All the people who love them are sick with worry. She's in treatment, and we all just pray that she will kick this. Even though there are many people who love her and want the best for her, in the end it's all up to her, and it's a long, hard road ahead.
> 
> I'm sorry that you suffered that loss, Shirley. It sounds like he was a good man with many friends. He probably helped a lot of people while he was here.


I believe he did. He was admired by many, including other addicts, bikers, people who worked with him and just about everyone who met him. He was very very kind until he was high. Even high he never once arrived on us when he was under the drugs or alcohol. He was a special person. very sad, but nothing we could do except love him and support him as much as we could.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> That's wonderful, camacho! So glad you had a nice trip and that you and dh are going to be able to live close to your DD. Mazel tov!! I was fortunate enough to be raised close to both sets of grandparents. I grew up down the street from my moms parents, so that was a double bonus. And Maine is so beautiful, too! Yay for you! I am dancing right along side you. What are we doing? The cabbage patch? Running man? Disco finger? The sprinkler? Or all or none of the above? Lol!
> 
> I'm new here, and look forward to getting to know you. We have a lot of fun!
> 
> Welcome back!


I thought of a jig or tarantella, or whatever the character on the mah jongg tile that has five spokes and looks like a dancing person to me is doing. You'll have to teach me those other dances. My sister told me when I was five years old that I was too uncoordinated to learn to dance, and I believed her, because she was eleven. I was always really flexible, though, and just moved, even though I have also been told that my natural rhythm is syncopated.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> That's wonderful, camacho! So glad you had a nice trip and that you and dh are going to be able to live close to your DD. Mazel tov!! I was fortunate enough to be raised close to both sets of grandparents. I grew up down the street from my moms parents, so that was a double bonus. And Maine is so beautiful, too! Yay for you! I am dancing right along side you. What are we doing? The cabbage patch? Running man? Disco finger? The sprinkler? Or all or none of the above? Lol!
> 
> I'm new here, and look forward to getting to know you. We have a lot of fun!
> 
> Welcome back!


NC, when dsd got married, we all did the dance thing where the bride and groom are hoisted up in the air on chairs. Dsd had on a rather slippery dress and had a deuce of a time holding on. We did a hora, a polka, and anything else anyone could think up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Hurray! I was away for five days and have managed to read the last 20 pages or so of this within the last 24 hours that I have been home. I went to Maine and my DD drove me 350 miles around about many towns in her area to look at 18-20 lots, and to a realtor's office and a builder's office, and I came home with it narrowed down to two lots in two different towns to think about. DD called me today and said Now it is time for my DH to go up there, to see the two towns before he sees the lots. AND I got to see my Granddaughter!!! (Imagine a happy Christina dance here.)


You're so excited. It's cute to see this. But the important question is How near are the towns to L.L.Bean?

Seriously, a friend of mine goes to Maine every year for a knitting cruise. I'll find out where they start, if you're interested.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I thought of a jig or tarantella, or whatever the character on the mah jongg tile that has five spokes and looks like a dancing person to me is doing. You'll have to teach me those other dances. My sister told me when I was five years old that I was too uncoordinated to learn to dance, and I believed her, because she was eleven. I was always really flexible, though, and just moved, even though I have also been told that my natural rhythm is syncopated.


Never listen to sisters. They have ulterior motives. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're so excited. It's cute to see this. But the important question is How near are the towns to L.L.Bean?
> 
> Seriously, a friend of mine goes to Maine every year for a knitting cruise. I'll find out where they start, if you're interested.


LL Bean is way far south in Maine compared to where I'm looking. DD is in Dedham. There is an outlet in Ellsworth, but the main LL Bean store I believe is in Freeport. Where we are looking is another couple hours north of Freeport, but not too far from Ellsworth. DD says that there is an excellent yarn shop in Orono, which is one of my "interesting" towns. The other one is Searsport, which seems to have a nice little collection of shops but I didn't notice one specifically devoted to knitting. DD has found out where the mental hospitals are located for DS's benefit. She has also researched the services for adults who are on the autism spectrum in both areas. A knitting cruise sounds exciting but expensive. Maybe something to try once, and then see what our finances are like. Or maybe it will just go onto my wish list.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Camacho said:


> I thought of a jig or tarantella, or whatever the character on the mah jongg tile that has five spokes and looks like a dancing person to me is doing. You'll have to teach me those other dances. My sister told me when I was five years old that I was too uncoordinated to learn to dance, and I believed her, because she was eleven. I was always really flexible, though, and just moved, even though I have also been told that my natural rhythm is syncopated.


I think it's some sort of jig, too. I guess I was dating myself, as all the dances I listed were "big" in the 80s. Lol! I think they were developed BY people who can't dance FOR. People who can't dance. But I don't believe you can't. They are quite fun! I would love to teach you. Once you get set up in Maine, I'll come right on over! And can teach you and your gd.

Don't listen to sisters, especially when they are young. She was probably jealous. Even if you think your movements are "syncopated". Dancing is an expression of emotion. It is art. As long as you are conveying what you want, you are dancing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> NC, when dsd got married, we all did the dance thing where the bride and groom are hoisted up in the air on chairs. Dsd had on a rather slippery dress and had a deuce of a time holding on. We did a hora, a polka, and anything else anyone could think up.


I can just picture it! How scary, exciting, and funny all at the same time. Lol!

Sounds like you had a blast. Dancing is so wonderful, isn't it?

Isn't that during the hora? It always has been at the bar. It's to and weddings I have been to.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Never listen to sisters. They have ulterior motives. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Actually one of the people who told me that my natural rhythm was syncopated was my voice teacher at the time. She was sort of accurate. We can't blame EVERY bad thing on my sister. (Now which emoticon goes here?)


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I think it's some sort of jig, too. I guess I was dating myself, as all the dances I listed were "big" in the 80s. Lol! I think they were developed BY people who can't dance FOR. People who can't dance. But I don't believe you can't. They are quite fun! I would love to teach you. Once you get set up in Maine, I'll come right on over! And can teach you and your gd.
> 
> Don't listen to sisters, especially when they are young. She was probably jealous. Even if you think your movements are "syncopated". Dancing is an expression of emotion. It is art. As long as you are conveying what you want, you are dancing.


Aw, thanks. And yes my sister was jealous of me. I am so eagerly looking forward to moving to Maine. It can't happen soon enough, in my book.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Camacho said:


> Aw, thanks. And yes my sister was jealous of me. I am so eagerly looking forward to moving to Maine. It can't happen soon enough, in my book.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm back from my trip, almost rested.
> 
> Since Neutral Bridges started with a lovely discussion of birds, I had to share this quote from a book The Homing Instinct - Meaning & Mystery in Animal Migration by Bernd Heinrich.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a wonderful vacation and are rested up from it by now.
Thanks for the quote. There is something profound and thought provoking there.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck and I have been talking about our mutual love of doing artsy things. We each want to see more of the other's work so we have thought seriously of posting a picture or two every week or so, of our work. Before we do we want to make sure that it is okay with the group.
> 
> Either here or LOLL is fine. Our feelings won't be the least bit hurt if you think it is a bad idea. We realize that the attacks will follow us, but neither of us care about that.
> 
> If you have any hesitation, let us know. Neither of our feelings will be hurt. Your thoughts?


Please, yes, both of you amazing talents post pictures of your work wherever you want to. You both inspire me to try to be more creative. And we laugh at the reactions of the green eyed monsters, anyway, so post on both threads if you want.

I am not doing that much creative stuff. My Sisterhood group has about 15 purple baby hats as of last meeting, and we want to do 50 to 100 by the deadline for sending them in. I am taking it as an opportunity to try out different stitches in patterns divisible by 6 or 10. I get so bored if I do the same thing over and over.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> A very dear friend of mine lost her 9-yr old grandchild to a drunk motorcyclist. She and her father were walking across the street in the crosswalk and this guy came around the corner and mowed them both down. The little girl was killed and the dad lost part of his leg and faces daily pain. The guy was arrested for his third or fourth drunk driving violation, went to jail, and was subsequently killed by other inmates.


It is a dreadful way to lose someone. My friend's younger son was killed by a drunk about 30 years ago. He and his brother were on bikes on the way to the library when the guy plowed into Lawrence. The family was in therapy for years, and the parents ended up divorcing. But they spent most of the 10 years after the tragedy building a MADD chapter in the community and promoting chapters of SADD in the local high schools. Through their lobbying efforts the penalties in our area for drunk driving are harsher and the penalties for killing someone are a felony including significant jail time. It won't bring Lawrence back, but probably saved a number of other lives.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> My mother had a dark room. It's now storage. I'll never forget the smell of those chemicals! She now does digital, but oh! What art! I like to compare her to angel Adams. The art wasn't so much in the initial picture he took. All of the magic happened with light manipulation in the dark room. That's how she is on the computer. She will spend hours manipulating just a few pixels. Her work is incredible. She does prints on canvas and aluminum as well. She also does people, but her real passion is in landscapes.


My father in law had an interest in photography and had a small darkroom in his basement. It was an interest he shared with my husband, and we have had a darkroom wherever we have lived, even one in the tiny bathroom closet of the first apartment after we married.

Dave uses old cut film cameras and we stock photographic paper in the freezer. In his teaching career he photographed step by step procedures in making industrial arts projects, and had a number of books for the students to use. With the photos and text, some of the kids improved their reading skills as well.

He has a Canon digital camera now, but prefers his older SLR and the really old cameras.

The second daughter of our next door neighbor has a photography business, doing graduations, weddings, etc. and Dave has happily shared hints, lenses, and darkroom to help her out. We figure when the time comes, she will inherit whatever of his photography stuff she wants.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think the emoticons are fun. I don't know how to find them.


Purl and Shirley taught me, and I put "free emoticons for forums" in the Bing search box and came up with a few. You copy and paste the link, and once you send the emoticon shows up. The following are from http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys-fc-001.php


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am also concerned that very old people are still driving. That drives me crazy. My friends say that it would kill their parents if they took away their freedom by taking the keys, but I say Bleep That. I care more about the innocent bystander that gets in the way of a carefree 90 year old driving.


Once in a while our daughter quietly follows one or the other of us when we are driving. She has told us that when she sees we are driving dangerously she is taking away the keys and subscribing to a local taxi service so we still have freedom of movement. I think it is wise of her to start preparing us for the time we can no longer drive safely well before that time so it won't be a traumatic shock.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a very good thread. Nice to see people being kind and respectful to each other. Makes me feel good about people in general and shows we can say what we think and still be considerate of each other.


Love your avatar. That is The Cat in the Hat on a new level of classy.

Nice to see you on this thread and hope you enjoy sharing the warmth.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Once in a while our daughter quietly follows one or the other of us when we are driving. She has told us that when she sees we are driving dangerously she is taking away the keys and subscribing to a local taxi service so we still have freedom of movement. I think it is wise of her to start preparing us for the time we can no longer drive safely well before that time so it won't be a traumatic shock.


We had to take Granny's keys away from her. She had a stroke almost 2 years ago. She doesn't understand why. She tells me, "no one told me I had to stop driving (meaning the DMV, and we know how well they keep track of who should be driving and who shouldn't). Only my daughter and grandson. (My dh)." She gets very anxious with the changes after her stroke. She was 88 years old. I remind her she is doing very well for herself, and there are 75 year olds who wish they were doing as well as her.

I took myself off the road when my vision got bad enough. I will not take other people's safety in my hands, unless I am asked to. Even then it would depend on what I needed to do and the knowledge of my abilities before I take that responsibility.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave and daughter are finally home from their boat trip. The donation to the museum didn't work out, and I think Dave is happier keeping the boat. He really enjoyed the trip. But I am glad to have the old tub back on her chocks on the trailer in the back yard. They had a problem with a leaky tranny, but he was able to fix that without my having to drive down with the replacement, and the boat gave them no further troubles.

Now he has the sadness of a trip up to New York to his brother's. Brother's oldest grandson passed away and today is the funeral. The boy was troubled, but was turning his life around, going to college, and clean living. I can't handle the long ride, for one. And we lost a son 30 years ago this year, so I don't handle this kind of loss well. I would not be doing my niece, the Mom, any good at this point.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Actually one of the people who told me that my natural rhythm was syncopated was my voice teacher at the time. She was sort of accurate. We can't blame EVERY bad thing on my sister. (Now which emoticon goes here?)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dave and daughter are finally home from their boat trip. The donation to the museum didn't work out, and I think Dave is happier keeping the boat. He really enjoyed the trip. But I am glad to have the old tub back on her chocks on the trailer in the back yard. They had a problem with a leaky tranny, but he was able to fix that without my having to drive down with the replacement, and the boat gave them no further troubles.
> 
> Now he has the sadness of a trip up to New York to his brother's. Brother's oldest grandson passed away and today is the funeral. The boy was troubled, but was turning his life around, going to college, and clean living. I can't handle the long ride, for one. And we lost a son 30 years ago this year, so I don't handle this kind of loss well. I would not be doing my niece, the Mom, any good at this point.


Oh -- My heart aches for you. It never goes away. I had a sids death many years ago and recently my oldest son. I don't handle funerals for young people well either. We do the best we can. No other choice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thought for the day:

"I think the purpose of life is to be useful, to be responsible, to be honorable, to be compassionate. It is, after all, to matter:to count, to stand for something, to have made some difference that you lived at all" LEO ROSTEN


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Purl and Shirley taught me, and I put "free emoticons for forums" in the Bing search box and came up with a few. You copy and paste the link, and once you send the emoticon shows up. The following are from http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys-fc-001.php


Thanks, Marilyn. I'll check it out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My father in law had an interest in photography and had a small darkroom in his basement. It was an interest he shared with my husband, and we have had a darkroom wherever we have lived, even one in the tiny bathroom closet of the first apartment after we married.
> 
> Dave uses old cut film cameras and we stock photographic paper in the freezer. In his teaching career he photographed step by step procedures in making industrial arts projects, and had a number of books for the students to use. With the photos and text, some of the kids improved their reading skills as well.
> 
> ...


Does Dave know about the photography forum that is owned and run by our admin? the name of it is the following link which will take you to the information page.

It is set up exactly like Knitting Paradise and the information and pictures are outstanding . I would recommend he check it out as it is a fantastic site. (chit chat is just like here only more men and they can be pretty snarky too).

He will have to join - 
He will have to set up an avatar and join just like we do. It is worth the time. The information thread is fantastic if you are a photographer wannabe.

The main page (just like ours) is the following link

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Does Dave know about the photography forum that is owned and run by our admin? the name of it is the following link which will take you to the information page.
> 
> It is set up exactly like Knitting Paradise and the information and pictures are outstanding . I would recommend he check it out as it is a fantastic site. (chit chat is just like here only more men and they can be pretty snarky too).
> 
> ...


Very interesting. So many creative souls on here - it's so nice to see that - such a joy to know there are people who delight in adding beauty to this world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.



Designer1234 said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> "I think the purpose of life is to be useful, to be responsible, to be honorable, to be compassionate. It is, after all, to matter:to count, to stand for something, to have made some difference that you lived at all" LEO ROSTEN


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. So many creative souls on here - it's so nice to see that - such a joy to know there are people who delight in adding beauty to this world.


There are more positives than negatives, when we get to know each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thought for the day.
Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your paths straight.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thought for the day.
> Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your paths straight.


Howdy Bumps.

Why did I go to college if I am being told not to lean on my own understandings? Glad to see you here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thought for the day.
> Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your paths straight.


CB - I love seeing you here! Of course, I'd love seeing you anywhere. :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Howdy Bumps.
> 
> Why did I go to college if I am being told not to lean on my own understandings? Glad to see you here.


I think it means you're not alone, that the Lord is with you in all your endeavors. But CB's the Bible scholar - she knows more about it than I ever could.

I was going to say you should ask her, but I think you did. And I butted in. Sorry about that.

I must remember that quote, "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
Latergators


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Actually one of the people who told me that my natural rhythm was syncopated was my voice teacher at the time. She was sort of accurate. We can't blame EVERY bad thing on my sister. (Now which emoticon goes here?)


Syncopation is the natural way in jazz. You've just been trying the wrong music. You could be a budding Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My father in law had an interest in photography and had a small darkroom in his basement. It was an interest he shared with my husband, and we have had a darkroom wherever we have lived, even one in the tiny bathroom closet of the first apartment after we married.
> 
> Dave uses old cut film cameras and we stock photographic paper in the freezer. In his teaching career he photographed step by step procedures in making industrial arts projects, and had a number of books for the students to use. With the photos and text, some of the kids improved their reading skills as well.
> 
> ...


DH long ago set up a darkroom in our third bathroom: put a board on the tub and an enlarger and all the other stuff that went with it. He hasn't used it in many years, and the darkroom is now a laundry room, but that damned enlarger is still around. He can't seem to part with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Purl and Shirley taught me, and I put "free emoticons for forums" in the Bing search box and came up with a few. You copy and paste the link, and once you send the emoticon shows up. The following are from http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys-fc-001.php


That's where  comes from. Also 

These little ones are so cute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


>


Syncopated.

The funny thing is that I'm listening right now to One-Night Samba, and the cats are in rhythm with it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thought for the day.
> Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your paths straight.


Nice to see you drop by the Neutral Bridges topic. We are friendly here, SQM started it and we avoid any nastiness from anyone. I hope you will continue joining us. Bonnie, would be very happy if you dropped by and joined in, I know.

This is SQM's first post when she started this thread. We all try to follow the suggestions and it seems to be working.

***At the suggestion of both sides, I am starting this new thread. Let us check our guns at the door and dedicate this site to posting fun and crazy things that happen in our lives. Let us try to keep the hot bed issues of politics and religion for the other sites. It does not have to be goody goody - let us just stop with the personal put downs.***


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dave and daughter are finally home from their boat trip. The donation to the museum didn't work out, and I think Dave is happier keeping the boat. He really enjoyed the trip. But I am glad to have the old tub back on her chocks on the trailer in the back yard. They had a problem with a leaky tranny, but he was able to fix that without my having to drive down with the replacement, and the boat gave them no further troubles.
> 
> Now he has the sadness of a trip up to New York to his brother's. Brother's oldest grandson passed away and today is the funeral. The boy was troubled, but was turning his life around, going to college, and clean living. I can't handle the long ride, for one. And we lost a son 30 years ago this year, so I don't handle this kind of loss well. I would not be doing my niece, the Mom, any good at this point.


I'm very saddened by all these losses. It makes me think of the people I lost. A cousin recently lost his son, who was a month younger than mine, to Hodgkins disease. My cousin hasn't seemed able to function well since that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
> Latergators


Methinks he hasn't repented his sin yet. Wish I were closer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> DH long ago set up a darkroom in our third bathroom: put a board on the tub and an enlarger and all the other stuff that went with it. He hasn't used it in many years, and the darkroom is now a laundry room, but that damned enlarger is still around. He can't seem to part with it.


So selfish when the spare bathroom could be full of yarn.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> "I think the purpose of life is to be useful, to be responsible, to be honorable, to be compassionate. It is, after all, to matter:to count, to stand for something, to have made some difference that you lived at all" LEO ROSTEN


Leo Rosten wrote one of the funniest books I've ever read, _The Education of H*Y*M*A*N K*A*P*L*A*N,_ about an immigrant learning English. I see by the quotation that he can also write thoughtfully.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
> Latergators


Do they make doggy Xanax?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> So selfish when the spare bathroom could be full of yarn.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I'll pass your judgment on to him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm very saddened by all these losses. It makes me think of the people I lost. A cousin recently lost his son, who was a month younger than mine, to Hodgkins disease. My cousin hasn't seemed able to function well since that.


I think that most of us that are seniors have had to deal with deaths. Some more than others. My experiences have been life changing, because they were my own two children, as well as 3 miscarriages, late term. Others are also affected by loss of family members and close friends. It is part of life, and we deal with what we have to- each in our own way.

It is so helpful to have support, like I have received here.

------
We have started sorting out l2 years of 'stuff' that we have managed to accumulate since we moved here, and which needs to be sorted out. We are going to be quite rigid in throwing stuff away, as we are aware that the next move after this one will be into a seniors assisted living place - it isn't definite by any stretch of the imagination, but is very likely. We are doing well, and the time is certainly not now. It is however a good chance to down size so that we don't have to get rid of a lot of stuff in BC. I am hoping we will be able to go in October, but that depends on the results of my tests.

Our son should be settled by then as they are leaving on Aug. 13, and are in the midst of getting their things ready for the movers. Lots of excitement.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
> Latergators


Poor puppy. Just think how glad he'll be to see you when you get home!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> DH long ago set up a darkroom in our third bathroom: put a board on the tub and an enlarger and all the other stuff that went with it. He hasn't used it in many years, and the darkroom is now a laundry room, but that damned enlarger is still around. He can't seem to part with it.


And they're big, aren't they?

My Dad's studio had all kinds of huge lights and backdrops because this was his profession, his livelihood. It was an interesting place.

He did the portfolios for a modeling agency, and his studio had all kinds of costume jewelry in the dressing room. Some of it was really gaudy (aka gorgeous to a little girl), as it was in those days. I loved the place! In downtown Baltimore on Lexington Street. I miss those days sometimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's where  comes from. Also
> 
> These little ones are so cute.


They sure are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm very saddened by all these losses. It makes me think of the people I lost. A cousin recently lost his son, who was a month younger than mine, to Hodgkins disease. My cousin hasn't seemed able to function well since that.


Very, very sad. Marilyn, I didn't know you'd lost a son. That has to be the absolute hardest thing in life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> So selfish when the spare bathroom could be full of yarn.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that most of us that are seniors have had to deal with deaths. Some more than others. My experiences have been life changing, because they were my own two children, as well as 3 miscarriages, late term. Others are also affected by loss of family members and close friends. It is part of life, and we deal with what we have to- each in our own way.
> 
> It is so helpful to have support, like I have received here.
> 
> ...


Yes - very exciting, for sure! Downsizing would be a challenge. We sure can accumulate a lot of "treasures," can't we?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And they're big, aren't they?
> 
> My Dad's studio had all kinds of huge lights and backdrops because this was his profession, his livelihood. It was an interesting place.
> 
> He did the portfolios for a modeling agency, and his studio had all kinds of costume jewelry in the dressing room. Some of it was really gaudy (aka gorgeous to a little girl), as it was in those days. I loved the place! In downtown Baltimore on Lexington Street. I miss those days sometimes.


Sounds like fun. You probably would have loved what my father used to bring home. He worked in a sequins factory, and he would bring the roles of shiny colorful plastic that the sequins had been cut out of, and we used to make bows and chains out of it.

The factory was a block away from Wanamaker's (better known in Phila. than here, and now gone), a huge department store full of interesting rooms. One of them housed a broadcasting studio, where some early TV shows came from. I would go in and watch them do Captain Video and a children's program whose name I can't recall. The Video Ranger, a teenager, once gave me a signed photograph and kissed my cheek.

There's a follow-up to this: about thirty years later, I was crossing in front of a stalled car, with other cars beeping behind it. The stalled driver got out and shouted to the guy behind him "What else did you get for Christmas besides that horn?" It was the actor who had played the Video Ranger, and I told him we had met before. He very sweetly said he remembered me, even though I looked a bit older now. Riiight.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

the question I have is how were you able to recognize him after so many years?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like fun. You probably would have loved what my father used to bring home. He worked in a sequins factory, and he would bring the roles of shiny colorful plastic that the sequins had been cut out of, and we used to make bows and chains out of it.
> 
> The factory was a block away from Wanamaker's (better known in Phila. than here, and now gone), a huge department store full of interesting rooms. One of them housed a broadcasting studio, where some early TV shows came from. I would go in and watch them do Captain Video and a children's program whose name I can't recall. The Video Ranger, a teenager, once gave me a signed photograph and kissed my cheek.
> 
> There's a follow-up to this: about thirty years later, I was crossing in front of a stalled car, with other cars beeping behind it. The stalled driver got out and shouted to the guy behind him "What else did you get for Christmas besides that horn?" It was the actor who had played the Video Ranger, and I told him we had met before. He very sweetly said he remembered me, even though I looked a bit older now. Riiight.


Oh, how nice. You had some great times, I'm sure - I'm not from Phila., but I know the name Wanamakers. Was it Captain Video and the Video Rangers by any chance? For some reason, I can remember hearing that title being announced. How neat to see him again - under very unusual circumstances, too.

I once met Cowboy Bob when we lived in Indianapolis. My son was about 4 and loved the show. I shocked myself at how star-struck I was at meeting Cowboy Bob.

You're right - I'd have liked that shiny plastic. I've never before thought abut how sequins were made. Didn't we have fun when we were kids? We had to use our imaginations a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> the question I have is how were you able to recognize him after so many years?


Hey - the Video Ranger is the Video Ranger - then, now, and always! Same with Cowboy Bob. They do not age. They do not die. They do not change their clothes. :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> the question I have is how were you able to recognize him after so many years?


He looked the same, only a bit older. Seriously, he was a tv actor during the years in between, so I'd seen him a few times as he aged.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, how nice. You had some great times, I'm sure - I'm not from Phila., but I know the name Wanamakers. Was it Captain Video and the Video Rangers by any chance? For some reason, I can remember hearing that title being announced. How neat to see him again - under very unusual circumstances, too.
> 
> I once met Cowboy Bob when we lived in Indianapolis. My son was about 4 and loved the show. I shocked myself at how star-struck I was at meeting Cowboy Bob.
> 
> You're right - I'd have liked that shiny plastic. I've never before thought abut how sequins were made. Didn't we have fun when we were kids? We had to use our imaginations a lot.


It was indeed Captain Video and the Video Rangers. The only actual Ranger was the one who gave me his picture. I was about 11 or 12 at the time, so the kiss on my cheek made me float home.

As kids we had no electronic games; we made up a lot with just pencil and paper and got a lot of exercise running around. I feel sorry for the kids today - and for their parents, who end up buying those absurdly expensive games.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He looked the same, only a bit older. Seriously, he was a tv actor during the years in between, so I'd seen him a few times as he aged.


It was nice of you to talk to him - I'm sure he liked that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey - the Video Ranger is the Video Ranger - then, now, and always! Same with Cowboy Bob. They do not age. They do not die. They do not change their clothes. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was nice of you to talk to him - I'm sure he liked that.


How could I pass up such a chance? I was probably his biggest fan. I was probably his only fan.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Who were the Video Ranger and Cowboy Bob? They did not make it to Chicago. But Captain Video did and we loved him. Do you remember Robbie the Robot or Tobor the Robot?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who were the Video Ranger and Cowboy Bob? They did not make it to Chicago. But Captain Video did and we loved him. Do you remember Robbie the Robot or Tobor the Robot?


The Video Ranger was Captain Video's sidekick. Wasn't he still with the show?

Cowboy Bob was after my time, but I remember Robbie the Robot. Not Tobor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought some people might get a kick out of this.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought some people might get a kick out of this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dave and daughter are finally home from their boat trip. The donation to the museum didn't work out, and I think Dave is happier keeping the boat. He really enjoyed the trip. But I am glad to have the old tub back on her chocks on the trailer in the back yard. They had a problem with a leaky tranny, but he was able to fix that without my having to drive down with the replacement, and the boat gave them no further troubles.
> 
> Now he has the sadness of a trip up to New York to his brother's. Brother's oldest grandson passed away and today is the funeral. The boy was troubled, but was turning his life around, going to college, and clean living. I can't handle the long ride, for one. And we lost a son 30 years ago this year, so I don't handle this kind of loss well. I would not be doing my niece, the Mom, any good at this point.


Good to hear they are home at last and enjoyed their trip! I am not familiar with the context of the rest to make any comment.

I am sorry to hear about the trip Dave has to make. No mother should have to endure that, and your position is understandable. Granny lost her oldest son when he was 25. He was hit by a car while stationed in Germany. She recently lost her second son to cancer. My heart is with you and your husband.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> "I think the purpose of life is to be useful, to be responsible, to be honorable, to be compassionate. It is, after all, to matter:to count, to stand for something, to have made some difference that you lived at all" LEO ROSTEN


Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Syncopation is the natural way in jazz. You've just been trying the wrong music. You could be a budding Ella Fitzgerald.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> DH long ago set up a darkroom in our third bathroom: put a board on the tub and an enlarger and all the other stuff that went with it. He hasn't used it in many years, and the darkroom is now a laundry room, but that damned enlarger is still around. He can't seem to part with it.


Haha! Sounds like my mom and gp! He couldn't part with his enlarger until he proudly handed it over to my mother after she developed her skills. Now it's the only thing left in her darkroom that actually has to do with developing film. Lol!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> So selfish when the spare bathroom could be full of yarn.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Yes!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Leo Rosten wrote one of the funniest books I've ever read, _The Education of H*Y*M*A*N K*A*P*L*A*N,_ about an immigrant learning English. I see by the quotation that he can also write thoughtfully.


I'll have to check that out, thanks!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, how nice. You had some great times, I'm sure - I'm not from Phila., but I know the name Wanamakers. Was it Captain Video and the Video Rangers by any chance? For some reason, I can remember hearing that title being announced. How neat to see him again - under very unusual circumstances, too.
> 
> I once met Cowboy Bob when we lived in Indianapolis. My son was about 4 and loved the show. I shocked myself at how star-struck I was at meeting Cowboy Bob.
> 
> You're right - I'd have liked that shiny plastic. I've never before thought abut how sequins were made. Didn't we have fun when we were kids? We had to use our imaginations a lot.


When I was really little my parents took me to the grand opening of a drive-in movie theater in Los Angeles & wonder of wonders you'll never believe who was there in his cowboy costume? Hopalong Cassidy! Real name Bill Boyd. I got his autograph - still have it - along with Ronald Reagan when he was a major movie star - also George Burns (he & I have rhe same birthday - he was surprised when I told him) - plus many others I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen the youtube video on how to make roses out of coffee filters? I watched in amazement as the woman cut, folded, and twisted this paper into a beautiful replica of a rose. 
Mine came out looking more like a peony, but it was still pretty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I'll have to check that out, thanks!


I think it's available on line, free.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought some people might get a kick out of this.


Totally existential. Remember The Stranger by was it Camus? "Mother died today or was it yesterday?"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Has anyone seen the youtube video on how to make roses out of coffee filters? I watched in amazement as the woman cut, folded, and twisted this paper into a beautiful replica of a rose.
> Mine came out looking more like a peony, but it was still pretty.


I'll have to check that out. I'm sure hers weren't so "rose-looking" when she started either. If you like it, that's all that matters. You said it was pretty, so go you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Totally existential. Remember The Stranger by was it Camus? "Mother died today or was it yesterday?"


It was Simone de Beauvoir who had the recipe and baked the kugel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was really little my parents took me to the grand opening of a drive-in movie theater in Los Angeles & wonder of wonders you'll never believe who was there in his cowboy costume? Hopalong Cassidy! Real name Bill Boyd. I got his autograph - still have it - along with Ronald Reagan when he was a major movie star - also George Burns (he & I have rhe same birthday - he was surprised when I told him) - plus many others I can't recall at the moment.


Hopalong Cassidy. Wow. You were blessed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was really little my parents took me to the grand opening of a drive-in movie theater in Los Angeles & wonder of wonders you'll never believe who was there in his cowboy costume? Hopalong Cassidy! Real name Bill Boyd. I got his autograph - still have it - along with Ronald Reagan when he was a major movie star - also George Burns (he & I have rhe same birthday - he was surprised when I told him) - plus many others I can't recall at the moment.


Boy, Georgiegirl, you're functioning well for your age! You and George having the same birthday! (Kidding)
I remember a lot of the old Hollywood cowboys, too. Gene Autry, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans (and who could forget Trigger). Was there really a Tom Mix or was he just a character?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was really little my parents took me to the grand opening of a drive-in movie theater in Los Angeles & wonder of wonders you'll never believe who was there in his cowboy costume? Hopalong Cassidy! Real name Bill Boyd. I got his autograph - still have it - along with Ronald Reagan when he was a major movie star - also George Burns (he & I have rhe same birthday - he was surprised when I told him) - plus many others I can't recall at the moment.


I can still see Hopalong.
I always enjoyed George and Gracie - He was so funny.

Welcome to Neutral Bridges! Hope you will stay and visit with us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Video Ranger was Captain Video's sidekick. Wasn't he still with the show?
> 
> Cowboy Bob was after my time, but I remember Robbie the Robot. Not Tobor.


I don 't think we got them in Canada. Don't remember them. Certainly, most of the others are familiar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I'll have to check that out. I'm sure hers weren't so "rose-looking" when she started either. If you like it, that's all that matters. You said it was pretty, so go you!


do you have the link?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> do you have the link?


Here it is, Shirl!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Boy, Georgiegirl, you're functioning well for your age! You and George having the same birthday! (Kidding)
> I remember a lot of the old Hollywood cowboys, too. Gene Autry, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans (and who could forget Trigger). Was there really a Tom Mix or was he just a character?


And Sky King and Penny.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594291/bio


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> And Sky King and Penny.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594291/bio


And Yancy Derrringer. My great aunt loved that show.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Andd Yancy Derrringer. My great aunt loved that show.


Oh yeah, I loved Palladin, Have Gun will Travel


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Andd Yancy Derrringer. My great aunt loved that show.


I am soooooooo lost...

Help me someone, what's the emoticon for that?

This is all waaaay before my time, though I have heard some of them referenced on the tv show MASH, which I have all 11 seasons of on DVD. Also before my time, but a friend turned me onto the show in college.

It is great to see people reminisce about their younger days. My sibs and I call each other often starting with, "remember when..."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I am soooooooo lost...
> 
> Help me someone, what's the emoticon for that?
> 
> ...



------


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I am soooooooo lost...
> 
> Help me someone, what's the emoticon for that?
> 
> ...


Poor baby!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> And Sky King and Penny.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594291/bio


Yup, Sky King, Saturday after the cartoons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled. 
The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE: If you step on people in this life, you are going to come back as a cockroach
"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
somehow the picture of the whole throw got lost, here it is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


WOW Huck! I didn't think it would be possible to use a crochet hook and not a regular hook for rugs. That rug is gorgeous and also the afghan is wonderful. I love the idea that you did that hooked rug because you had some heavy yarn - not a pattern, not a kit. It is really lovely.

I know that you see something and see what it can be, and how you can make it something original and different. Not that many people have the confidence to do that. I applaud you. I do wish you lived closer!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW Huck! I didn't think it would be possible to use a crochet hook and not a regular hook for rugs. That rug is gorgeous and also the afghan is wonderful. I love the idea that you did that hooked rug because you had some heavy yarn - not a pattern, not a kit. It is really lovely.
> 
> I know that you see something and see what it can be, and how you can make it something original and different. Not that many people have the confidence to do that. I applaud you. I do wish you lived closer!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonderful, Huckleberry, all of the pieces. and yes, waste not, want not.



Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> somehow the picture of the whole throw got lost, here it is.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


Very nice, Huck!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Wonderful, Huckleberry, all of the pieces. and yes, waste not, want not.


Knitanon
I had a fabulous day and to top it all of, one of my next door Munchkins, 6 years old, told me that she wants to learn how to knit. it can't get any better. That was the age I started. We will have much fun and whatever she does will be honored no matter how it turns out. Hope to show you some of her creations some day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> I had a fabulous day and to top it all of, one of my next door Munchkins, 6 years old, told me that she wants to learn how to knit. it can't get any better. That was the age I started. We will have much fun and whatever she does will be honored no matter how it turns out. Hope to show you some of her creations some day.


my Granddaughter learned to knit when she was four. She is l0 now and

comes over and checks out the sweaters I am making and looks at them closely and takes the work in progress in to show Pat and tells him -- this is purl papa, this is a knit stitch, this is a seed stitch, this is a yarn over. She says, you know what Nana uses when she knits? He said no---- she said, Nana's favorite word, do you know what it is? Her favorite word is imagination. I nearly fell over. I told her when she was doing some painting at the table when she was four or five that it was my favorite word, and that if you have imagination you can make some wonderful things. She remembered!!

She picks up the needles everyonce in awhile but she will always know how to knit when she gets the urge to make something. She made a seed stitch dishcloth for her other Grandma. It opens doors !


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That would be great, I can't wait until I can do some lessons myself. 
So far it is sand art and great appreciation of the arts. 
We have a small place we visit that my little buddy calls "our museum".



Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> I had a fabulous day and to top it all of, one of my next door Munchkins, 6 years old, told me that she wants to learn how to knit. it can't get any better. That was the age I started. We will have much fun and whatever she does will be honored no matter how it turns out. Hope to show you some of her creations some day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


Both are beautiful. And how you made lemonade out of the yarn that was too heavy - so impressive (unlike the metaphor, so depressive).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


Huck, the rug and pillow are gorgeous. I could never do that in a million years!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my Granddaughter learned to knit when she was four. She is l0 now and
> 
> comes over and checks out the sweaters I am making and looks at them closely and takes the work in progress in to show Pat and tells him -- this is purl papa, this is a knit stitch, this is a seed stitch, this is a yarn over. She says, you know what Nana uses when she knits? He said no---- she said, Nana's favorite word, do you know what it is? Her favorite word is imagination. I nearly fell over. I told her when she was doing some painting at the table when she was four or five that it was my favorite word, and that if you have imagination you can make some wonderful things. She remembered!!
> 
> She picks up the needles everyonce in awhile but she will always know how to knit when she gets the urge to make something. She made a seed stitch dishcloth for her other Grandma. It opens doors !


This is a nice story, Designer. Kids really surprise us!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


WOWZA!!! Great work, Huck!! Me Likie very much..

I can't say enough how talented you are. And resourceful to boot!

Go you!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Poor baby!


I was lucky enough to have a cool mom who let us watch shows on "nick at night" (for those of you who didn't have children in the 80s and 90s, the popular children's tv channel, nickelodeon, had hit shows from the 50s-late 60s), and we got to watch "I dream of genie", " get smart", "green acres", "bewitched", "the musters", etc. it was such a treat!

We also watched reruns of "happy days" and "mork and mindy".

Does anyone here remember "the Sharon Lewis and lambchop show"?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hopalong Cassidy. Wow. You were blessed.


I met him also when he came to Chicago when I was 4. Maybe my dad knew him because H.C came to me and shook my hand.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I can still see Hopalong.
> I always enjoyed George and Gracie - He was so funny.
> 
> Welcome to Neutral Bridges! Hope you will stay and visit with us.


My three friends here were the niece and grandniece and great grand niece of George Burns. It is fun to hear stories about him and Gracie.

Mention another celebrity name so I can see if I can keep playing 6 degrees.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> That would be great, I can't wait until I can do some lessons myself.
> So far it is sand art and great appreciation of the arts.
> We have a small place we visit that my little buddy calls "our museum".


Knitanon
for years I have been getting the cutest pictures from our neighborhood kids and keep them, frame them and later return them to them. Those happy receiver's Faces are heart warming. Some are now parents themselves and proudly show their artwork to their offspring.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> my Granddaughter learned to knit when she was four. She is l0 now and
> 
> comes over and checks out the sweaters I am making and looks at them closely and takes the work in progress in to show Pat and tells him -- this is purl papa, this is a knit stitch, this is a seed stitch, this is a yarn over. She says, you know what Nana uses when she knits? He said no---- she said, Nana's favorite word, do you know what it is? Her favorite word is imagination. I nearly fell over. I told her when she was doing some painting at the table when she was four or five that it was my favorite word, and that if you have imagination you can make some wonderful things. She remembered!!
> 
> She picks up the needles everyonce in awhile but she will always know how to knit when she gets the urge to make something. She made a seed stitch dishcloth for her other Grandma. It opens doors !


What a blessing, designer! And bless You for sharing this with us. You are a wonderful gm for teaching her that. My mother taught me the same thing.

It's so great that you have something you can share with your progeny. These are memories she will cherish forever. And who knows? Maybe one day she will be on hear, telling her stories about "grandma Shirley, the best, wonderfullest, most TALENTED grandma who ever lived!" These are HER words, of course, not mine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> My three friends here were the niece and grandniece and great grand niece of George Burns. It is fun to hear stories about him and Gracie.
> 
> Mention another celebrity name so I can see if I can keep playing 6 degrees.


SQM
my DH watches old programs and movies and fills the room with laughter when Gracie and George are shown. There were very talented writers in years past. Don't know of such talent today. I am sure there are some but I have not seen or heard them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Oh yeah, I loved Palladin, Have Gun will Travel


Me too. I always was attracted to the outlaw type if Pallidin was. Maybe I am mixing him up with Sky King who was definitely a bad boy type.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was indeed Captain Video and the Video Rangers. The only actual Ranger was the one who gave me his picture. I was about 11 or 12 at the time, so the kiss on my cheek made me float home.
> 
> As kids we had no electronic games; we made up a lot with just pencil and paper and got a lot of exercise running around. I feel sorry for the kids today - and for their parents, who end up buying those absurdly expensive games.


I know - and they drive them everywhere, too. I loved paper dolls. I might have brought that up before on here. Did you play with them?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Huck! I didn't think it would be possible to use a crochet hook and not a regular hook for rugs. That rug is gorgeous and also the afghan is wonderful. I love the idea that you did that hooked rug because you had some heavy yarn - not a pattern, not a kit. It is really lovely.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who were the Video Ranger and Cowboy Bob? They did not make it to Chicago. But Captain Video did and we loved him. Do you remember Robbie the Robot or Tobor the Robot?


Was Robbie the Robot the one who said, "Danger danger, Will Robinson."

I wish I could say it - imagine a deep male voice announcing dramatically,

CAP........tain Video......and the VIdeoooooo.........RANgerrrrs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Video Ranger was Captain Video's sidekick. Wasn't he still with the show?
> 
> Cowboy Bob was after my time, but I remember Robbie the Robot. Not Tobor.


Cowboy Bob was when I was an adult. He was my son's favorite - around 1972. I think he was just local to Indianapolis.

Do you remember Romper Room? Miss Nancy started that show from my home town, Baltimore. My father took her picture. She didn't like it because she said it made her look wrinkled. He SAID he told her, "The camera never lies." But I'm not sure - he was a good storyteller. Surely he didn't really tell her that.

And Ding Dong School. The woman on that show seemed pretty old. She sat in a chair, and she never got up. She had a desk that she rolled from right to left if she needed something. I didn't like either one of those shows. I was more a Howdy Doody Buffalo Bob kind of girl. And then - Roy Rogers and Hopalong Cassidy. I was in love. And the Lone Ranger. I swoon at the very thought!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I was lucky enough to have a cool mom who let us watch shows on "nick at night" (for those of you who didn't have children in the 80s and 90s, the popular children's tv channel, nickelodeon, had hit shows from the 50s-late 60s), and we got to watch "I dream of genie", " get smart", "green acres", "bewitched", "the musters", etc. it was such a treat!
> 
> We also watched reruns of "happy days" and "mork and mindy"
> Does anyone here remember "the Sharon Lewis and lambchop show"?


Natureschampion
Lampchop had a pretty fresh mouth but was very cute. One of my other favorites was Topo Gigio on the Ed Sullivan Show. Much enjoyed Red Skelton, always funny and never a bad word.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> my DH watches old programs and movies and fills the room with laughter when Gracie and George are shown. There were very talented writers in years past. Don't know of such talent today. I am sure there are some but I have not seen or heard them.


I know this was to SQM, but may I share?

We used to listen to tapes of George burns and old radio shows on long car trips. We liked the comedies the best. His show and the Jack Benny show I remember most. I love watching old footage and listening to the Abbott and Costello shows as well. When I was a kid, I memorized the whole "who's on first?" Routine.

It's different talent today. It's also fewer and far between. I think homie mandel is quite funny, and I think jimmy Fallon is very talented as well. It's also a different kind of talent, as the markets and times have changed. I try not to compare, but I definitely enjoy watching the classic movies more (and more often) than modern ones. My DVD library is filled with Audrey Hepburn (my personal favorite), grace Kelly, Katherine Hepburn, jimmy Stewart, Carey grant, Danny Kaye, fed Astaire, gene Kelly, marylin Monroe, Abbott and Costello, and other such wonderfully talented actors and actresses.

Bc of their availability, my exposure to the classics is mainly limited to what was on VHS and DVD.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Huck, the rug and pillow are gorgeous. I could never do that in a million years!


cookiequeen
Thank you.
Yes you can, I have seen your work, it is ALWAYS beautiful. The difference is that you are so good in following patterns and I am so bad in doing that and rather go by the seat of my pants. I am a stickler with everything else but when it comes to my hobbies, I want total freedom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> Lampchop had a pretty fresh mouth but was very cute. One of my other favorites was Topo Gigio on the Ed Sullivan Show. Much enjoyed Red Skelton, always funny and never a bad word.


My husband was crazy about Red Skelton when he was a kid. Nickleodeon didn't come on tv until after my kids were kids. Mine watched Sesame Street and the Electric Company and Mr. Rogers.

I used to like Bewitched. My father was secretly in love with Elizabeth Montgomery. Well, not really secretly. We all knew it. Later he especially liked Mary Tyler Moore. My mother thought it was funny!

Lambchop was cute! Shari Lewis was such a good ventriloquist. I don't know how they do that. Well, I actually do KNOW how they do it. I just couldn't do it. :shock:

Did anybody watch Elvis on Ed Sullivan? I'll never forget it - I was sitting in a rocking chair and my parents were in the room. Suddenly the room seemed very tiny, and I almost died of embarrassment!

How times have changed. The other day I was embarrassed because I was sitting watching tv with my four teenage grandsons when a Cialis commercial came on. Dear me - beam me up! No one said a word. We just pretended we didn't understand it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I know this was to SQM, but may I share?
> 
> We used to listen to tapes of George burns and old radio shows on long car trips. We liked the comedies the best. His show and the Jack Benny show I remember most. I love watching old footage and listening to the Abbott and Costello shows as well. When I was a kid, I memorized the whole "who's on first?" Routine.
> 
> ...


One thing I really enjoy about the old shows is the dialogue and the lack of loud music. Nowadays the music drowns out the conversations, at least to my old ears. We used to like Arsenic and Old Lace - haven't seen it for many, many years though.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> Lampchop had a pretty fresh mouth but was very cute. One of my other favorites was Topo Gigio on the Ed Sullivan Show. Much enjoyed Red Skelton, always funny and never a bad word.


Haha! Yes, she did! But Charlie horse was a sweetie, if I remember correctly. Maybe it was another character. I'll "annoy" dh by singing "this is the song that never ends." For a while. Lol!

My only memory of red Skelton was from a movie he was in with Esther Williams. I don't remember the name. Was topo Gigio the puppet? I have seen clips of the ed Sullivan show. Didn't Danny Kaye also do that in the movie ON THE RIVIERA? Or am I waaaaayy off? Oh, wait, that was "pope the puppet", but I thought I've seen Danny Kaye do that bit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was really little my parents took me to the grand opening of a drive-in movie theater in Los Angeles & wonder of wonders you'll never believe who was there in his cowboy costume? Hopalong Cassidy! Real name Bill Boyd. I got his autograph - still have it - along with Ronald Reagan when he was a major movie star - also George Burns (he & I have rhe same birthday - he was surprised when I told him) - plus many others I can't recall at the moment.


HOPPY???? You saw HOPPY in person? Oh, my gosh - I still remember playing cowboys and cowgirls with my friend and "falling" off the stairs and being rescued by Hoppy and Lucky. Oh, I am in awe of you, GG!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I was lucky enough to have a cool mom who let us watch shows on "nick at night" (for those of you who didn't have children in the 80s and 90s, the popular children's tv channel, nickelodeon, had hit shows from the 50s-late 60s), and we got to watch "I dream of genie", " get smart", "green acres", "bewitched", "the musters", etc. it was such a treat!
> 
> We also watched reruns of "happy days" and "mork and mindy".
> 
> Does anyone here remember "the Sharon Lewis and lambchop show"?


I would bet everyone remembers it (Shari, btw). Lambchop was adorable without being too cutesy. I miss them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Has anyone seen the youtube video on how to make roses out of coffee filters? I watched in amazement as the woman cut, folded, and twisted this paper into a beautiful replica of a rose.
> Mine came out looking more like a peony, but it was still pretty.


Well, shoot - I'd be pretty proud if I could make a peony, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I met him also when he came to Chicago when I was 4. Maybe my dad knew him because H.C came to me and shook my hand.


Twice blessed! I envy you.

I once had a session with Charlie McCarthy that's too long to write up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Boy, Georgiegirl, you're functioning well for your age! You and George having the same birthday! (Kidding)
> I remember a lot of the old Hollywood cowboys, too. Gene Autry, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans (and who could forget Trigger). Was there really a Tom Mix or was he just a character?


There was a Tom Mix, and i think John Ritter (remember him? boy, he died too young) was his son. I'm going to google and see.

No - John Ritter's father was Tom RITTER! How'd I miss that? I'd feel stupid, but I"m laughing too hard.

While I was googling, I saw there was a Tom Mix, and he was wearing a cowboy hat.

Well, I'm batting 1000. John Ritter's father was TEX RITTER. Please don't believe anything I say. :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My three friends here were the niece and grandniece and great grand niece of George Burns. It is fun to hear stories about him and Gracie.
> 
> Mention another celebrity name so I can see if I can keep playing 6 degrees.


Ed Sullivan. Not as good as George and Gracie, but I have a connection with him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Oh yeah, I loved Palladin, Have Gun will Travel


So did I.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I would bet everyone remembers it (Shari, btw). Lambchop was adorable without being too cutesy. I miss them.


Thanks for the correction, PP. I don't know why I put Sharon. It has been a loooong loooong time. We had her show on VHS.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know - and they drive them everywhere, too. I loved paper dolls. I might have brought that up before on here. Did you play with them?


The ones that you put paper clothes on, or the ones you cut out of folded-up paper? I spent a lot of time with both kinds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


It's all beautiful, Huck. I love the roses so much! Braided fringe is a great idea - like you, I don't like the tangles.

You actually made yourself a tool for preparing the yarn! That's impressive. I wish I had that kind of patience. I'm working on it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Twice blessed! I envy you.
> 
> I once had a session with Charlie McCarthy that's too long to write up.


Interesting claim to KP fame. I had mixed opinions about Charlie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I know this was to SQM, but may I share?
> 
> We used to listen to tapes of George burns and old radio shows on long car trips. We liked the comedies the best. His show and the Jack Benny show I remember most. I love watching old footage and listening to the Abbott and Costello shows as well. When I was a kid, I memorized the whole "who's on first?" Routine.
> 
> ...


Natureschampion
here some of our movie favorites: Roman Holiday, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Giant, Butterfly M, Sandpiper, To catch a Thief, First Monday in October, The longest Day, Dr. Zchivago, The Sting, The way we were, Yentel (?), The Frisco Kid, Anna Karenina, Our very own, Gone with the Wind, Cinema Paradiso. We used to dress up to go to a movie. That I miss and the quiet in the theater once the movie started. No one spoke or moved and when they snacked it was done very quietly. To us it is no longer enjoyable.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> One thing I really enjoy about the old shows is the dialogue and the lack of loud music. Nowadays the music drowns out the conversations, at least to my old ears. We used to like Arsenic and Old Lace - haven't seen it for many, many years though.


It's not just you. It's "digital" sound. I can't stand it. You cannot hear the actors as long as there is "background music". I prefer old shows/movies for many reasons. They seemed to be "smarter." There are smart shows.today, but you have to look for them and they DONT last.

Arsenic and old lace is one of my favorites! Those old aunts are a riot! Wasn't that one of Carey grants first? He was so young!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The ones that you put paper clothes on, or the ones you cut out of folded-up paper? I spent a lot of time with both kinds.


My mom was good about buying me cut-outs of the starlet of the moment when I was sick. Nice to remember that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cowboy Bob was when I was an adult. He was my son's favorite - around 1972. I think he was just local to Indianapolis.
> 
> Do you remember Romper Room? Miss Nancy started that show from my home town, Baltimore. My father took her picture. She didn't like it because she said it made her look wrinkled. He SAID he told her, "The camera never lies." But I'm not sure - he was a good storyteller. Surely he didn't really tell her that.
> 
> And Ding Dong School. The woman on that show seemed pretty old. She sat in a chair, and she never got up. She had a desk that she rolled from right to left if she needed something. I didn't like either one of those shows. I was more a Howdy Doody Buffalo Bob kind of girl. And then - Roy Rogers and Hopalong Cassidy. I was in love. And the Lone Ranger. I swoon at the very thought!


Aaah, the Lone Ranger. I really did have a crush on him. Roy Rogers was married; who wanted that? But I don't think I missed a single Howdy Doody show for a couple of years. Mr. Bluster. Flubadub. Not to mention Clarabelle. I think it's time for bed; I'm feeling like a 9-year-old.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Aaah, the Lone Ranger. I really did have a crush on him. Roy Rogers was married; who wanted that? But I don't think I missed a single Howdy Doody show for a couple of years. Mr. Bluster. Flubadub. Not to mention Clarabelle. I think it's time for bed; I'm feeling like a 9-year-old.


I thought Rogers was sexy at the age of 5. So much for latency.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's all beautiful, Huck. I love the roses so much! Braided fringe is a great idea - like you, I don't like the tangles.
> 
> You actually made yourself a tool for preparing the yarn! That's impressive. I wish I had that kind of patience. I'm working on it.


bonbf3
believe me, it is so easy. A piece of wood, carve/chisel a ridge into it and ready you are. Of course you can buy the cutting tools for cutting rug yarn but I always want the yarn longer. You could also use a piece of plastic pipe and cut a wide slit in it lengthwise. If I do not braid the fringes, I crochet them and they look a lot like the braided ones. I have also made Tendrils as fringes. That is very neat also.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There was a Tom Mix, and i think John Ritter (remember him? boy, he died too young) was his son. I'm going to google and see.
> 
> No - John Ritter's father was Tom RITTER! How'd I miss that? I'd feel stupid, but I"m laughing too hard.
> 
> ...


Oh, pooh! I was all set to correct you. Tex Ritter was The Singing Cowboy.

Does anyone remember Lash Larue, who used a whip instead of a gun?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for the correction, PP. I don't know why I put Sharon. It has been a loooong loooong time. We had her show on VHS.


Oh, who cares? I was once a proofreader; can't let mistakes go unnoticed, but that's just me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> believe me, it is so easy. A piece of wood, carve a ridge into it and ready you are. Of course you can buy the cutting tools for cutting rug yarn but I always want the yarn longer. You could also use a piece of plastic pipe and cut a wide slit in it lengthwise. If I do not braid the fringes, I crochet them and they look a lot like the braided ones. I have also made Tendrils as fringes. That is very neat also.


So this was not a rug kit? Was the design already there? And you cut all that yarn? I'm just shaking my head - you ladies have done so many different things. I must step out of my comfort zone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's almost 1 a.m, and I'm still catching up on reading here - just on p. 73. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow. 

Shirley and Huck, I've really enjoyed seeing your work. It makes me want to get busy! 

But not tonight - it's time for bed here in the East. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Interesting claim to KP fame. I had mixed opinions about Charlie.


Let me tell you, he was quite a flirt. And I loved that Edgar Bergen had no qualms about letting people see his lips move.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl wrote:
It was indeed Captain Video and the Video Rangers. The only actual Ranger was the one who gave me his picture. I was about 11 or 12 at the time, so the kiss on my cheek made me float home.

As kids we had no electronic games; we made up a lot with just pencil and paper and got a lot of exercise running around. I feel sorry for the kids today - and for their parents, who end up buying those absurdly expensive games.



bonbf3 said:


> I know - and they drive them everywhere, too. I loved paper dolls. I might have brought that up before on here. Did you play with them?


I am very lucky that I just missed that generation. Some electronics games were around, but my parents did not buy into that. We played outside when the weather was nice and payed blankets on the floor by the fire or did arts and crafts when it wasn't. My mother read to us EVERY night. When we would go to restaurants we would play card games to keep ourselves from getting in trouble. There were road games, singing, and old radio shows in the car. No headphones were allowed (if we had a Walkman that was usually for studying).

I feel sorry for the children and am scared for the future of our society. Have you seen the way some of these kids scream when their game stops or runs out of batteries? Geezo!

I LOOOOVED paper dolls! My siss and I had such a wonderful time cutting/popping them out of the backing, dressing them up to go the beach, accessorizing...

Wow, thanks Bonnie. I haven't thought of those in years!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> It's almost 1 a.m, and I'm still catching up on reading here - just on p. 73. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> Shirley and Huck, I've really enjoyed seeing your work. It makes me want to get busy!
> 
> But not tonight - it's time for bed here in the East. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Sweet dreams Bonnie! It was nice "seeing" you again!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My mom was good about buying me cut-outs of the starlet of the moment when I was sick. Nice to remember that.


That's when I got mine, when I was sick.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I thought Rogers was sexy at the age of 5. So much for latency.


Did you actually know that word at the age of 5?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's almost 1 a.m, and I'm still catching up on reading here - just on p. 73. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> Shirley and Huck, I've really enjoyed seeing your work. It makes me want to get busy!
> 
> But not tonight - it's time for bed here in the East. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Good night, Bonnie. It was a lot of fun tonight. Sleep well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha! Yes, she did! But Charlie horse was a sweetie, if I remember correctly. Maybe it was another character. I'll "annoy" dh by singing "this is the song that never ends." For a while. Lol!
> 
> My only memory of red Skelton was from a movie he was in with Esther Williams. I don't remember the name. Was topo Gigio the puppet? I have seen clips of the ed Sullivan show. Didn't Danny Kaye also do that in the movie ON THE RIVIERA? Or am I waaaaayy off? Oh, wait, that was "pope the puppet", but I thought I've seen Danny Kaye do that bit.


Natureschampion
Topo Gigio was a little Mouse, somewhat like the Pillsbury Doughboy, it was adorable. I am not sure about Danny Kaye's performance and DH is snoozing or he could help with that one. Danny Kaye was wonderful, also Peter Ustinov, Peter Sellers, Sean Connery, Omar Sharif, Rock Hudson, Dudley Moore. My oh my so much talent gone. A movie that just came to mind: China Syndrome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> Topo Gigio was a little Mouse, somewhat like the Pillsbury Doughboy, it was adorable. I am not sure about Danny Kaye's performance and DH is snoozing or he could help with that one. Danny Kaye was wonderful, also Peter Ustinov, Peter Sellers, Sean Connery, Omar Sharif, Rock Hudson, Dudley Moore. My oh my so much talent gone. A movie that just came to mind: China Syndrome.


Do you remember Senor Wences, the ventriloquist who used his hand as puppets? Brilliant.

On that note, I will say goodnight and wish you all pleasant dreams.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> Topo Gigio was a little Mouse, somewhat like the Pillsbury Doughboy, it was adorable. I am not sure about Danny Kaye's performance and DH is snoozing or he could help with that one. Danny Kaye was wonderful, also Peter Ustinov, Peter Sellers, Sean Connery, Omar Sharif, Rock Hudson, Dudley Moore. My oh my so much talent gone. A movie that just came to mind: China Syndrome.


Peter sellers, Sean Connery, And rock Hudson I know. I love the movie Pillow talk with him and Doris day.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> here some of our movie favorites: Roman Holiday, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Giant, Butterfly M, Sandpiper, To catch a Thief, First Monday in October, The longest Day, Dr. Zchivago, The Sting, The way we were, Yentel (?), The Frisco Kid, Anna Karenina, Our very own, Gone with the Wind, Cinema Paradiso. We used to dress up to go to a movie. That I miss and the quiet in the theater once the movie started. No one spoke or moved and when they snacked it was done very quietly. To us it is no longer enjoyable.


Roman holiday I love, but I don't like the ending. Breakfast at Tiffany's of course (I will find myself singing moon river sometimes), to catch a thief is another favorite of mine, every Jewish girl was raised on Yentl, not to mention fiddler on the roof, gone with the wind, Casablanca, funny face, Sabrina, Harvey girls, singing in the rain, the music man (buddy hacker cracks me up), charade is wonderful, Rebecca, Philadelphia story and high society, bringing up baby, woman of the year, Adams rib, monkey business, gentlemen prefer blonds, oh, an affair to remember... That's a good one. My all time favorite is my fair lady. Now THATS a classic.

We only go to the theater to see animated fils and superhero flicks, some fantasy like the hobbit. I love superhero stories. That's one reason I am "natures champion". I actually wrote a short story based on the idea a while ago, long before I was here. I did not think of the name until much later.

We haven't seen anything since ironman 3 may 2013. I have been to the stage theater probably three or four times since then. I much prefer that. In fact, I don't remember half the movies I've seen in the cinema, but I remember every play I've seen, back to Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamboat, the secret garden (one of my faves), and starlight express. I don't recall what order, but those are the earliest ones I recall. Many people don't dress up for the theater anymore, but I do.

Thanks for letting me share all of this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Boy, Georgiegirl, you're functioning well for your age! You and George having the same birthday! (Kidding)
> I remember a lot of the old Hollywood cowboys, too. Gene Autry, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans (and who could forget Trigger). Was there really a Tom Mix or was he just a character?


Trigger....&... Buttermilk (Dale's horse)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Gracie made George funny. He really missed her when she died first.



Designer1234 said:


> I can still see Hopalong.
> I always enjoyed George and Gracie - He was so funny.
> 
> Welcome to Neutral Bridges! Hope you will stay and visit with us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> And Sky King and Penny.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594291/bio


The Songbird the plane.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone remember Gardner McKay in Adventures in Paradise?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You baby. You missed being a baby boomer. Jump in with some of your memories.



Natureschampion said:


> I am soooooooo lost...
> 
> Help me someone, what's the emoticon for that?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She'll get older but she'll never be a baby boomer.



cookiequeen said:


> Poor baby!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love them. Wow!



Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as I promised here two items I made. The Afghan I did with a double strand in egg white, gives it much body and the fringes I braided. I hate when fringes get all tangled.
> The Carpet was not planned BUT I ordered yarn and it was so bulky that I could not use it on the machine and was too heavy for any garment. I cut the yarn and wanted it longer than one can find it pre-cut for hooking and I hooked a Rug and made a matching Pillow. Can't waste good yarn, can we. So I could get the yarn the length I wanted, I took a piece of wood about 1 1/2" in diameter and about 5" long, chiseled a groove lengthwise and wrapped the yarn over it. The groove was necessary so that I could get the scissor underneath for cutting. Worked great. I did not have a store bought hooking Needle so I used a crochet hook. The backing material I had and was originally intended for other use.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Passing it on to the next generation is a thrill. Bravo.



Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> I had a fabulous day and to top it all of, one of my next door Munchkins, 6 years old, told me that she wants to learn how to knit. it can't get any better. That was the age I started. We will have much fun and whatever she does will be honored no matter how it turns out. Hope to show you some of her creations some day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> my Granddaughter learned to knit when she was four. She is l0 now and
> 
> comes over and checks out the sweaters I am making and looks at them closely and takes the work in progress in to show Pat and tells him -- this is purl papa, this is a knit stitch, this is a seed stitch, this is a yarn over. She says, you know what Nana uses when she knits? He said no---- she said, Nana's favorite word, do you know what it is? Her favorite word is imagination. I nearly fell over. I told her when she was doing some painting at the table when she was four or five that it was my favorite word, and that if you have imagination you can make some wonderful things. She remembered!!
> 
> She picks up the needles everyonce in awhile but she will always know how to knit when she gets the urge to make something. She made a seed stitch dishcloth for her other Grandma. It opens doors !


Thanks for sharing these treasures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I was lucky enough to have a cool mom who let us watch shows on "nick at night" (for those of you who didn't have children in the 80s and 90s, the popular children's tv channel, nickelodeon, had hit shows from the 50s-late 60s), and we got to watch "I dream of genie", " get smart", "green acres", "bewitched", "the musters", etc. it was such a treat!
> 
> We also watched reruns of "happy days" and "mork and mindy".
> 
> Does anyone here remember "the Sharon Lewis and lambchop show"?


Of course I remember Shari Lewis and Lambchop. I'm literate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> for years I have been getting the cutest pictures from our neighborhood kids and keep them, frame them and later return them to them. Those happy receiver's Faces are heart warming. Some are now parents themselves and proudly show their artwork to their offspring.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I Love Lucy? My cat's name is Ethel Mertz.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adored paper dolls.....much more than my other dolls. But I never had a Barbie.



bonbf3 said:


> I know - and they drive them everywhere, too. I loved paper dolls. I might have brought that up before on here. Did you play with them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Danger Will Robinson" was from "Lost in Space."



bonbf3 said:


> Was Robbie the Robot the one who said, "Danger danger, Will Robinson."
> 
> I wish I could say it - imagine a deep male voice announcing dramatically,
> 
> CAP........tain Video......and the VIdeoooooo.........RANgerrrrs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

American Bandstand. (You're hearing the intro music in your mind, aren't you?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Loved Abbot & Costello, Laugh-in, That was the Week that Was, Smothers Brothers?

I just realized I watched as much TV as the time the kids spend on video games. We still played outside.



Natureschampion said:


> I know this was to SQM, but may I share?
> 
> We used to listen to tapes of George burns and old radio shows on long car trips. We liked the comedies the best. His show and the Jack Benny show I remember most. I love watching old footage and listening to the Abbott and Costello shows as well. When I was a kid, I memorized the whole "who's on first?" Routine.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How about the Beatles on Ed Sullivan?



bonbf3 said:


> My husband was crazy about Red Skelton when he was a kid. Nickleodeon didn't come on tv until after my kids were kids. Mine watched Sesame Street and the Electric Company and Mr. Rogers.
> 
> I used to like Bewitched. My father was secretly in love with Elizabeth Montgomery. Well, not really secretly. We all knew it. Later he especially liked Mary Tyler Moore. My mother thought it was funny!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to design and color my own fashions for the cut outs.



Poor Purl said:


> The ones that you put paper clothes on, or the ones you cut out of folded-up paper? I spent a lot of time with both kinds.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Of course I remember Shari Lewis and Lambchop. I'm literate.


I loved Lambchop! I had a Lambchop puppet when I was very young. It got left behind when the family relocated.
My sweet daughter bought a Christmas Lambchop a few years ago. It has a ribbon around it's neck that reads "Every time a bell rings, an angel gets it's wings."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> here some of our movie favorites: Roman Holiday, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Giant, Butterfly M, Sandpiper, To catch a Thief, First Monday in October, The longest Day, Dr. Zchivago, The Sting, The way we were, Yentel (?), The Frisco Kid, Anna Karenina, Our very own, Gone with the Wind, Cinema Paradiso. We used to dress up to go to a movie. That I miss and the quiet in the theater once the movie started. No one spoke or moved and when they snacked it was done very quietly. To us it is no longer enjoyable.


But now you can create your own theater at home....but you'll never get anyone to dress up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> American Bandstand. (You're hearing the intro music in your mind, aren't you?)


Yes and remembering the first time I saw Paul Anka.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Aaah, the Lone Ranger. I really did have a crush on him. Roy Rogers was married; who wanted that? But I don't think I missed a single Howdy Doody show for a couple of years. Mr. Bluster. Flubadub. Not to mention Clarabelle. I think it's time for bed; I'm feeling like a 9-year-old.


Captain Kangaroo and Tom Terrific. Looney Tunes.....introduced kids of my generation to classical music.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Loved Abbot & Costello, Laugh-in, That was the Week that Was, Smothers Brothers?
> 
> I just realized I watched as much TV as the time the kids spend on video games. We still played outside.


I started watching reruns of the Honeymooners in my early twenties. What a funny show that was! Loved Ed Norton!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Edgar Bergen>>>>Candace Bergen (almost as pretty as Grace Kelly)>>>>Murphy Brown.

I'm afraid it's 11:11 PM here. I'll keep going for a while.



Poor Purl said:


> Let me tell you, he was quite a flirt. And I loved that Edgar Bergen had no qualms about letting people see his lips move.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Roman holiday I love, but I don't like the ending. Breakfast at Tiffany's of course (I will find myself singing moon river sometimes), to catch a thief is another favorite of mine, every Jewish girl was raised on Yentl, not to mention fiddler on the roof, gone with the wind, Casablanca, funny face, Sabrina, Harvey girls, singing in the rain, the music man (buddy hacker cracks me up), charade is wonderful, Rebecca, Philadelphia story and high society, bringing up baby, woman of the year, Adams rib, monkey business, gentlemen prefer blonds, oh, an affair to remember... That's a good one. My all time favorite is my fair lady. Now THATS a classic.
> **************************************************************
> "Come on Dover. Move your bloomin a__." Eliza Dolittle. I love it too.
> **************************************************************
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Of course I remember Shari Lewis and Lambchop. I'm literate.


It's so sad bc I don't think anyone younger than me who doesn't have sibs my age know who she is.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Loved Abbot & Costello, Laugh-in, That was the Week that Was, Smothers Brothers?
> 
> I just realized I watched as much TV as the time the kids spend on video games. We still played outside.


I know, I thought that too as I was listing what we watched. But things weren't on EVERY Day back then, so we really didn't. We had homework and played outside til it got dark. Then we could watch tv as long as we weren't at the dinner table. Dh and granny insist that the tv is on during dinner. I say "dinner time is time for family discourse, it's time to talk about our days, etc.". I still haven't own that battle. Now kids are on their electronic games from when they are done with school (and cell phones are even allowed in school. Why does a k-12 student even need a cell phone?) until when they go to bed. They can't function away from them. Parents use them as a toll to keep their children well behaved. My mom had 4 kids, no video games, and we were all (relatively) well behaved.

What about these parent now who are raising their kids not to hear the word "no"? They aren't doing their kids any favors. Kids need guidance. They need to learn. "No" is probably the most important lesson in life. My cousin won't let her daughter play with those kids.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband was crazy about Red Skelton when he was a kid. Nickleodeon didn't come on tv until after my kids were kids. Mine watched Sesame Street and the Electric Company and Mr. Rogers.
> 
> I used to like Bewitched. My father was secretly in love with Elizabeth Montgomery. Well, not really secretly. We all knew it. Later he especially liked Mary Tyler Moore. My mother thought it was funny!
> 
> ...


Sesame Street and mr. Rogers was around when I was growing up. Now THAT was a great man. I loved when he went to the "world of make believe" on the trolly with the prince, princess, king, queen, unicorn, etc. what about reading rainbow?! I LOVED that show! "Just take a look, it's in a book, it's reading rainbow..."

Oh yes, I also liked Mary Tyler Moore and bob Newhart.

Yes, times HAVE changed. And quickly. Dh and I realized that there is more in common between our generations (11 years) than mine and my bros (6 1/2 years). I believe this is due to the boom in technology. Just one small example: I remember a time before CDs! My brother doesn't.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I Love Lucy? My cat's name is Ethel Mertz.


Did I not mention I love Lucy?! That was, of course, one of our favorites. I've probably seen just about every episode, including when they moved to the country. (Was it Connecticut) and to California.

Love that you named your cat after Ethel Mertz. :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> I loved Lambchop! I had a Lambchop puppet when I was very young. It got left behind when the family relocated.
> My sweet daughter bought a Christmas Lambchop a few years ago. It has a ribbon around it's neck that reads "Every time a bell rings, an angel gets it's wings."


I dont remember what happened to my lambchop puppet. I did, however, leave my Beatrix potter (remember HER?!) jemimah pipuddleduck blanket somewhere on a family vacation. In all my life I've never been so bummed. I'll never forget it.

That's so cute! See, I had a bar mitzvah Charlie horse complete with tails and yarmulke.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had many cats in my lifetime, but Ethel Mertz is unique. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She sleeps on my shoulder when it's cool. She has never knocked anything off a table or shelf. She is strictly an indoor cat. She watches out the window and then takes a cat nap. What a peaceful life. She has no other pets or children to contend with. She rules two adults, demanding that my husband brush her 100 (he cheats sometimes. I don't think she can count.) strokes with a natural bristle brush.



Natureschampion said:


> Did I not mention I love Lucy?! That was, of course, one of our favorites. I've probably seen just about every episode, including when they moved to the country. (Was it Connecticut) and to California.
> 
> Love that you named your cat after Ethel Mertz. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Youngest had Jemimah Puddleduck stuffed animal which she adored.



Natureschampion said:


> I dont remember what happened to my lambchop puppet. I did, however, leave my Beatrix potter (remember HER?!) jemimah pipuddleduck blanket somewhere on a family vacation. In all my life I've never been so bummed. I'll never forget it.
> 
> That's so cute! See, I had a bar mitzvah Charlie horse complete with tails and yarmulke.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I've had many cats in my lifetime, but Ethel Mertz is unique. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She sleeps on my shoulder when it's cool. She has never knocked anything off a table or shelf. She is strictly an indoor cat. She watches out the window and then takes a cat nap. What a peaceful life. She has no other pets or children to contend with. She rules two adults, demanding that my husband brush her 100 (he cheats sometimes. I don't think she can count.) strokes with a natural bristle brush.


That's awesome. I had cats growing up, but now just a dog. My sis hated cats growing up, now she has 2. They are such characters! One of hers scratched an entire roll of toilet paper off the cardboard. Just a few pieces left at the end. I have a great pic I can show you if you're interested.

She does seem like a very special cat. She is certainly a very lucky cat. My cat would bring me lizards. THAT was fun. NOT! Not that I mind lizards, it's just not fun at 700 am when they are dropped right next to you in bed. Oy!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Youngest had Jemimah Puddleduck stuffed animal which she adored.


Beatrix potter was the best. Please tell me you would read to her...

My mom would read to us. Beatrix potter, The secret garden, little lord flontneroy (I don't know the spelling as I did not read it), the little prince, the jungle book, Winnie the Pooh, rikki tikki tembo (no sa rembo, cherry berry buchi, pip perry Pembo), shel Silverstein, don and Audrey woods, good night moon, Angelina ballerina, the borrowers, charlottes web, many ethnic Jewish stories mainly from Eastern Europe, I'll love you forever (I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be...), gosh, there are so many more that are on the tip of my tongue. Mom read to us almost every night.

This all led to my immense love of reading and thinking. Though one cannot have one without the other, in my experience. You all would really like my mother. She would also really enjoy talking to you.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh -- My heart aches for you. It never goes away. I had a sids death many years ago and recently my oldest son. I don't handle funerals for young people well either. We do the best we can. No other choice.


My heart is running out to all the families who have lost children or grandchildren. A friend of mine who had lost a child once told me that her dad told her that the only thing worse than losing a child is losing a grandchild. To all who are part of that sad club, may you feel your child's or grandchild's sweet never ending love in your heart every day.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Camacho said:


> My heart is running out to all the families who have lost children or grandchildren. A friend of mine who had lost a child once told me that her dad told her that the only thing worse than losing a child is losing a grandchild. To all who are part of that sad club, may you feel your child's or grandchild's sweet never ending love in your heart every day.


Amen!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Beatrix Potter was not necessarily my favorite at all, but when FIL became a grandpa he wrote a fascinating book about her.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Camacho said:


> Beatrix Potter was not necessarily my favorite at all, but when FIL became a grandpa he wrote a fascinating book about her.


Really? I could just see the characters come to life.

That's interesting. She was a strong woman. Ahead of her time, if you ask me. I don't know a whole lot about her, but what I do I admire.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I'm off. I am going to go try for the zillion the time to get to sleep. I'm only up now bc don't want to wake dh with tossing and turning. He has to be up in 4 hours. Which means I have to be up in four hours to make his tea and get him off to work. Ugh. At least it's Friday...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can find Gracie and George somewhere. I think my daughter and her husband would LOVE that show. Thanks for the great idea. 


Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> my DH watches old programs and movies and fills the room with laughter when Gracie and George are shown. There were very talented writers in years past. Don't know of such talent today. I am sure there are some but I have not seen or heard them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I was lucky enough to have a cool mom who let us watch shows on "nick at night" (for those of you who didn't have children in the 80s and 90s, the popular children's tv channel, nickelodeon, had hit shows from the 50s-late 60s), and we got to watch "I dream of genie", " get smart", "green acres", "bewitched", "the musters", etc. it was such a treat!
> 
> We also watched reruns of "happy days" and "mork and mindy".
> 
> Does anyone here remember "the Sharon Lewis and lambchop show"?


I do, as well as all the others you mention. TV was different then -


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I used to design and color my own fashions for the cut outs.


me too- I had a collection ofpaper dolls and so did my friend. We would play together and trade dresses etcs. I loved my cutouts. I don't remember her name but I had a beautiful blonde paper doll and I dreamed of growing up and looking like her. Not meant to happen. I ended up with mousy brown hair and I used to think of that doll when I curled my hair.

My two most loved shows were Lucy and Carol Burnett. I used to laugh so hard at Harvey and the other fellow( lost his name for now) and how they would make each other laugh. I kept waiting for them to break each other up.

Lucy and Ethel were so talented and were so good together.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> Lampchop had a pretty fresh mouth but was very cute. One of my other favorites was Topo Gigio on the Ed Sullivan Show. Much enjoyed Red Skelton, always funny and never a bad word.


Topo Gigo was one of my favorites.

What was the voice in the box called. It was a deep voice and the comic would open the box and the voice would say something and he would slam the box.

Remember the night the Beatles first sang on Ed Sullivan?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My three friends here were the niece and grandniece and great grand niece of George Burns. It is fun to hear stories about him and Gracie.
> 
> Mention another celebrity name so I can see if I can keep playing 6 degrees.


It is interesting to see the connections. I have a few distant ones too, mainly because my dad went to Hollywood when he got out of the service. Maybe it was because he was in uniform, I don't know, but we have pix of him with some really big (at that time) movie stars. Elizabeth Taylor - she was twenty at most - he said she was very sweet. She looked so young in the picture. Cary Grant. Of course, they were young - that was in the forties.

They were good to the soldiers. It never occurred to me, but I think that gives me a "degree" or so of separation. Hey hey! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon
> for years I have been getting the cutest pictures from our neighborhood kids and keep them, frame them and later return them to them. Those happy receiver's Faces are heart warming. Some are now parents themselves and proudly show their artwork to their offspring.


That's sure nice of you to do. What a great idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> What a blessing, designer! And bless You for sharing this with us. You are a wonderful gm for teaching her that. My mother taught me the same thing.
> 
> It's so great that you have something you can share with your progeny. These are memories she will cherish forever. And who knows? Maybe one day she will be on hear, telling her stories about "grandma Shirley, the best, wonderfullest, most TALENTED grandma who ever lived!" These are HER words, of course, not mine.


I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes and remembering the first time I saw Paul Anka.


he was a young Canadian teenager from Montreal. He wrote a hit song and was one of the smartest youngsters I have ever seen. He was ambitious and extremely talented. You knew he was going to do well. Didn't have a bad voice either.He wrote MY WAY' (Frank Sinatra's big hit)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The ones that you put paper clothes on, or the ones you cut out of folded-up paper? I spent a lot of time with both kinds.


I was thinking of the ones with paper clothes. That was great fun, and I thought the clothes were beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> here some of our movie favorites: Roman Holiday, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Giant, Butterfly M, Sandpiper, To catch a Thief, First Monday in October, The longest Day, Dr. Zchivago, The Sting, The way we were, Yentel (?), The Frisco Kid, Anna Karenina, Our very own, Gone with the Wind, Cinema Paradiso. We used to dress up to go to a movie. That I miss and the quiet in the theater once the movie started. No one spoke or moved and when they snacked it was done very quietly. To us it is no longer enjoyable.


And do you remember when people applauded when the movie was over? I remember that. Movies were great in summer because they were the only place with a/c.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My mom was good about buying me cut-outs of the starlet of the moment when I was sick. Nice to remember that.


Oh, yes - the ways they comforted us. When we were sick (well, when I was sick - you all are probably younger), there weren't antibiotics. If you were sick, you went to bed. I remember my mother bringing the radio up for me to listen to, and my dad bringing home comics and coloring books for me.

Now it's pink medicine and off you go!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aaah, the Lone Ranger. I really did have a crush on him. Roy Rogers was married; who wanted that? But I don't think I missed a single Howdy Doody show for a couple of years. Mr. Bluster. Flubadub. Not to mention Clarabelle. I think it's time for bed; I'm feeling like a 9-year-old.


And Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring. That's how I remembered the names of the seasons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I thought Rogers was sexy at the age of 5. So much for latency.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, pooh! I was all set to correct you. Tex Ritter was The Singing Cowboy.
> 
> Does anyone remember Lash Larue, who used a whip instead of a gun?


Thought Gene Autry was called the singing cowboy. If my textbook does not sell, I will use Lash LaRue as my dominatrix (second career) name. Take that! (whip) Take that! (whip)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> believe me, it is so easy. A piece of wood, carve/chisel a ridge into it and ready you are. Of course you can buy the cutting tools for cutting rug yarn but I always want the yarn longer. You could also use a piece of plastic pipe and cut a wide slit in it lengthwise. If I do not braid the fringes, I crochet them and they look a lot like the braided ones. I have also made Tendrils as fringes. That is very neat also.


Interesting. I'm making a scarf for my granddaughter, and I liked like to put fringe on it. It's a very soft, bulky yarn - don't know quite what to do yet. The yarn's so thick that just one piece looks almost like a tendril, IF I'm correct in my idea of a tendril. I'll have to look into this!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, pooh! I was all set to correct you. Tex Ritter was The Singing Cowboy.
> 
> Does anyone remember Lash Larue, who used a whip instead of a gun?


There sure was a lot to correct! :lol:

I've heard the name Lash Larue, didn't know who he was.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do any of you remember Bonanza? Lorne Greene was the father? I knew him in Toronto when I was l9 years old. He was involved in teaching drama in the Harte House theater in Toronto when I lived there. I was a student of his. I had gotten interested in Drama when I belonged to a Church YOung People's group - we used to put on plays and take them all around to the smaller towns around Kingston where I lived with my Aunt when I was l7-18. We took our plays and usually the Churches where we played would put on 'Pie socials' and the play. I got bitten by the bug and when I moved to Toronto on my own I joined Harte House. 

He had been an announcer during the war (WWII} and he had this deep voice - he was called the Voice of Doom. We listened to all his news casts with news about the War.

He was an excellent actor. Murphy Brown's mother was a Canadian who went to that school when I was there ,Coleen Dewhurst. She was a wonderful stage actress on Broadway.


William Shatner was there two or three times although he was from Montreal.He was not that famous then. Christopher Plummer gave a talk to us (He is also a Canadian, not British. Still going strong. 

Quite a few people from that Theatre group became very famous - I believe it is still running many many years later.

I attended for just a little bit over a year, and then came back to Calgary. It was so much fun. I enjoyed seeing those who ended up on Broadway, or in films and on TV.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's almost 1 a.m, and I'm still catching up on reading here - just on p. 73. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> Shirley and Huck, I've really enjoyed seeing your work. It makes me want to get busy!
> 
> But not tonight - it's time for bed here in the East. Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


My Bonnie - is Atlanta considered the East amongst liberals and the South among conservatives?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Poor Purl wrote:
> It was indeed Captain Video and the Video Rangers. The only actual Ranger was the one who gave me his picture. I was about 11 or 12 at the time, so the kiss on my cheek made me float home.
> 
> As kids we had no electronic games; we made up a lot with just pencil and paper and got a lot of exercise running around. I feel sorry for the kids today - and for their parents, who end up buying those absurdly expensive games.
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Let me tell you, he was quite a flirt. And I loved that Edgar Bergen had no qualms about letting people see his lips move.


I let people see my lips move. So what?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you actually know that word at the age of 5?


No but I felt the Earth move just a tiny bit when I saw him on TV.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Roman holiday I love, but I don't like the ending. Breakfast at Tiffany's of course (I will find myself singing moon river sometimes), to catch a thief is another favorite of mine, every Jewish girl was raised on Yentl, not to mention fiddler on the roof, gone with the wind, Casablanca, funny face, Sabrina, Harvey girls, singing in the rain, the music man (buddy hacker cracks me up), charade is wonderful, Rebecca, Philadelphia story and high society, bringing up baby, woman of the year, Adams rib, monkey business, gentlemen prefer blonds, oh, an affair to remember... That's a good one. My all time favorite is my fair lady. Now THATS a classic.
> 
> We only go to the theater to see animated fils and superhero flicks, some fantasy like the hobbit. I love superhero stories. That's one reason I am "natures champion". I actually wrote a short story based on the idea a while ago, long before I was here. I did not think of the name until much later.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you shared - it's very interesting - and it's fun to think back about the things we used to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think Gracie made George funny. He really missed her when she died first.


Gracie was hilarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> She'll get older but she'll never be a baby boomer.


I'm the "anonymous generation" - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And do you remember when people applauded when the movie was over? I remember that. Movies were great in summer because they were the only place with a/c.


When our children were small, we would make a bed in the back for the boys and go to the 'drivein in' theatre. Not too expensive, no need for a baby sitter and a chance to get out.

They were a huge part of our lives when I was young and a young married mom.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm the "anonymous generation - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


You ended up floating up to the top of the cream though Bon.


-----


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I loved Lambchop! I had a Lambchop puppet when I was very young. It got left behind when the family relocated.
> My sweet daughter bought a Christmas Lambchop a few years ago. It has a ribbon around it's neck that reads "Every time a bell rings, an angel gets it's wings."


I thought Lambchop was Jewish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I Love Lucy? My cat's name is Ethel Mertz.


My favorite! I really DO love Lucy! The chocolate factory - she was just hilarious.

Remember I Married Joan? Our Miss Brooks? I think Miss Brooks fed more people breakfast than IHOP! (I was Miss Brooks until I got married. It was fun when I was student teaching!)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Captain Kangaroo and Tom Terrific. Looney Tunes.....introduced kids of my generation to classical music.


I'm Tom Terrific
And I am Terrific
From the Atlantic to the Pacific
They know Tom Terrific


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I adored paper dolls.....much more than my other dolls. But I never had a Barbie.


Agree with both. I also swore my daughter would never have a Barbie. What an abomination! Then her brother bought her one at a garage sale. She was 4. It was one of the first Barbie's - short hair. She also had the oh-so-realistic shape! A grown-up doll? No - BABY dolls.

I didn't like Barbies at all. Both my daughters played with them endlessly.

Obviously, I'm not in marketing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> "Danger Will Robinson" was from "Lost in Space."


That's it! Lost in Space.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Loved Abbot & Costello, Laugh-in, That was the Week that Was, Smothers Brothers?
> 
> I just realized I watched as much TV as the time the kids spend on video games. We still played outside.


I think I was about 5 when the first tv appeared in my neighborhood. My friend's parents would line up those cute little kiddie chairs in front of their tv and we neighborhood kids would watch Howdy Doody.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> But now you can create your own theater at home....but you'll never get anyone to dress up.


Did you say dress up? Remember dress-ups? They weren't the beautiful garments you can buy now - lace and sequins. I remember parading around the neighborhood with my friend - both wrapped in discarded bedspreads - chenille I think - with big high heels and bright red lipstick, stolen from mommy and applied with a young, unsteady hand. We thought we were gaw-juss!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I know, I thought that too as I was listing what we watched. But things weren't on EVERY Day back then, so we really didn't. We had homework and played outside til it got dark. Then we could watch tv as long as we weren't at the dinner table. Dh and granny insist that the tv is on during dinner. I say "dinner time is time for family discourse, it's time to talk about our days, etc.". I still haven't own that battle. Now kids are on their electronic games from when they are done with school (and cell phones are even allowed in school. Why does a k-12 student even need a cell phone?) until when they go to bed. They can't function away from them. Parents use them as a toll to keep their children well behaved. My mom had 4 kids, no video games, and we were all (relatively) well behaved.
> 
> What about these parent now who are raising their kids not to hear the word "no"? They aren't doing their kids any favors. Kids need guidance. They need to learn. "No" is probably the most important lesson in life. My cousin won't let her daughter play with those kids.


Screens. They can't live without them. I don't know why, but it drives me crazy seeing people walking and watching their phones. Multi-tasking has become a crutch rather than a skill. People are bombarded all day long - too much input!

How will these kids go on a date? They'll sit next to each other and text!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ethel doesn't even chase bugs. So fastidious. A lizard is safe at our house.



Natureschampion said:


> That's awesome. I had cats growing up, but now just a dog. My sis hated cats growing up, now she has 2. They are such characters! One of hers scratched an entire roll of toilet paper off the cardboard. Just a few pieces left at the end. I have a great pic I can show you if you're interested.
> 
> She does seem like a very special cat. She is certainly a very lucky cat. My cat would bring me lizards. THAT was fun. NOT! Not that I mind lizards, it's just not fun at 700 am when they are dropped right next to you in bed. Oy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sesame Street and mr. Rogers was around when I was growing up. Now THAT was a great man. I loved when he went to the "world of make believe" on the trolly with the prince, princess, king, queen, unicorn, etc. what about reading rainbow?! I LOVED that show! "Just take a look, it's in a book, it's reading rainbow..."
> 
> Oh yes, I also liked Mary Tyler Moore and bob Newhart.
> 
> Yes, times HAVE changed. And quickly. Dh and I realized that there is more in common between our generations (11 years) than mine and my bros (6 1/2 years). I believe this is due to the boom in technology. Just one small example: I remember a time before CDs! My brother doesn't.


Isn't that something - how quickly it has all changed.

Bob Newhart - truly a master at low-key hilarity. I loved his shows and his comedy routines.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sesame Street and mr. Rogers was around when I was growing up. Now THAT was a great man. I loved when he went to the "world of make believe" on the trolly with the prince, princess, king, queen, unicorn, etc. what about reading rainbow?! I LOVED that show! "Just take a look, it's in a book, it's reading rainbow..."
> 
> Oh yes, I also liked Mary Tyler Moore and bob Newhart.
> 
> Yes, times HAVE changed. And quickly. Dh and I realized that there is more in common between our generations (11 years) than mine and my bros (6 1/2 years). I believe this is due to the boom in technology. Just one small example: I remember a time before CDs! My brother doesn't.


Mr. Rogers - a great show. I loved even as an adult when he said, "I like you just the way you are." We all need that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your Mom and I share a love of reading to children....the best until they start reading back to you.



Natureschampion said:


> Beatrix potter was the best. Please tell me you would read to her...
> 
> My mom would read to us. Beatrix potter, The secret garden, little lord flontneroy (I don't know the spelling as I did not read it), the little prince, the jungle book, Winnie the Pooh, rikki tikki tembo (no sa rembo, cherry berry buchi, pip perry Pembo), shel Silverstein, don and Audrey woods, good night moon, Angelina ballerina, the borrowers, charlottes web, many ethnic Jewish stories mainly from Eastern Europe, I'll love you forever (I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be...), gosh, there are so many more that are on the tip of my tongue. Mom read to us almost every night.
> 
> This all led to my immense love of reading and thinking. Though one cannot have one without the other, in my experience. You all would really like my mother. She would also really enjoy talking to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I dont remember what happened to my lambchop puppet. I did, however, leave my Beatrix potter (remember HER?!) jemimah pipuddleduck blanket somewhere on a family vacation. In all my life I've never been so bummed. I'll never forget it.
> 
> That's so cute! See, I had a bar mitzvah Charlie horse complete with tails and yarmulke.


You really liked your stuffed animal friends, didn't you? That's sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've had many cats in my lifetime, but Ethel Mertz is unique. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She sleeps on my shoulder when it's cool. She has never knocked anything off a table or shelf. She is strictly an indoor cat. She watches out the window and then takes a cat nap. What a peaceful life. She has no other pets or children to contend with. She rules two adults, demanding that my husband brush her 100 (he cheats sometimes. I don't think she can count.) strokes with a natural bristle brush.


She sounds like a very well-behaved Ethel!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> That's awesome. I had cats growing up, but now just a dog. My sis hated cats growing up, now she has 2. They are such characters! One of hers scratched an entire roll of toilet paper off the cardboard. Just a few pieces left at the end. I have a great pic I can show you if you're interested.
> 
> She does seem like a very special cat. She is certainly a very lucky cat. My cat would bring me lizards. THAT was fun. NOT! Not that I mind lizards, it's just not fun at 700 am when they are dropped right next to you in bed. Oy!


Love the cat stories! A picture would be nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Topo Gigo was one of my favorites.
> 
> What was the voice in the box called. It was a deep voice and the comic would open the box and the voice would say something and he would slam the box.
> 
> Remember the night the Beatles first sang on Ed Sullivan?


I'll never forget it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Beatrix potter was the best. Please tell me you would read to her...
> 
> My mom would read to us. Beatrix potter, The secret garden, little lord flontneroy (I don't know the spelling as I did not read it), the little prince, the jungle book, Winnie the Pooh, rikki tikki tembo (no sa rembo, cherry berry buchi, pip perry Pembo), shel Silverstein, don and Audrey woods, good night moon, Angelina ballerina, the borrowers, charlottes web, many ethnic Jewish stories mainly from Eastern Europe, I'll love you forever (I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be...), gosh, there are so many more that are on the tip of my tongue. Mom read to us almost every night.
> 
> This all led to my immense love of reading and thinking. Though one cannot have one without the other, in my experience. You all would really like my mother. She would also really enjoy talking to you.


She sounds like a very loving mother. I know I'd like her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Agree with both. I also swore my daughter would never have a Barbie. What an abomination! Then her brother bought her one at a garage sale. She was 4. It was one of the first Barbie's - short hair. She also had the oh-so-realistic shape! A grown-up doll? No - BABY dolls.
> 
> I didn't like Barbies at all. Both my daughter's played with them endlessly.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not in marketing.


My daughter used to play with them a little bit but I agreed with you. I didn't like them. I didn't like the message they were sending that glamour and appearance were what was important. Also the false impression of what a woman should aim for. Pat built my daughter doll house with rooms and furniture etc. She and her friend used to play stories they made up and it was less the appearance of the dolls , and more the imagination of the stories. I used to hear them making up lives for their dolls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Camacho said:


> My heart is running out to all the families who have lost children or grandchildren. A friend of mine who had lost a child once told me that her dad told her that the only thing worse than losing a child is losing a grandchild. To all who are part of that sad club, may you feel your child's or grandchild's sweet never ending love in your heart every day.


Losing a grandchild leaves you grieving for your grandchild AND for your child. A friend of mine is going through that and will never really get over it. Like you, my heart goes out to anyone who loses a child, and there are too many who suffer that loss.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful insight. Thanks.



Designer1234 said:


> Do any of you remember Bonanza? Lorne Greene was the father? I knew him in Toronto when I was l9 years old. He was involved in teaching drama in the Harte House theater in Toronto when I lived there. I was a student of his. I had gotten interested in Drama when I belonged to a Church YOung People's group - we used to put on plays and take them all around to the smaller towns around Kingston where I lived with my Aunt when I was l7-18. We took our plays and usually the Churches where we played would put on 'Pie socials' and the play. I got bitten by the bug and when I moved to Toronto on my own I joined Harte House.
> 
> He had been an announcer during the war (WWII} and he had this deep voice - he was called the Voice of Doom. We listened to all his news casts with news about the War.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you a ventriloquist?



SQM said:


> I let people see my lips move. So what?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> me too- I had a collection ofpaper dolls and so did my friend. We would play together and trade dresses etcs. I loved my cutouts. I don't remember her name but I had a beautiful blonde paper doll and I dreamed of growing up and looking like her. Not meant to happen. I ended up with mousy brown hair and I used to think of that doll when I curled my hair.
> 
> My two most loved shows were Lucy and Carol Burnett. I used to laugh so hard at Harvey and the other fellow( lost his name for now) and how they would make each other laugh. I kept waiting for them to break each other up.
> 
> Lucy and Ethel were so talented and were so good together.


They were great - and great chemistry between them on both shows.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you say dress up? Remember dress-ups? They weren't the beautiful garments you can buy now - lace and sequins. I remember parading around the neighborhood with my friend - both wrapped in discarded bedspreads - chenille I think - with big high heels and bright red lipstick, stolen from mommy and applied with a young, unsteady hand. We thought we were gaw-juss!


We used to put on plays in the Garage and dress up and do great dramas, comedies etc. My cousin (who ended up a very well known Canadian artist) was one of a kind even then and he would organize the neighborhood children.All the parents and families in the neighborhood would be invited and charged l0 cents. We also would pick Saskatoon berries in a field not far from their place, and charge l0 cents a bag. We would have one of us sell the berries before the show went on. Actually, remembering it , we put on some pretty darned good shows. Then all the proceeds would be sent to the Milk For Britain fund which was sent to Britain during the time that Britain was close to starving and the London Blitz was on. They had a fairly big yard and one year we set up booths. One year I was informed by my cousin that I had to be the gypsy fortune teller. I was terrified but once i got going I had a ball. Lots of scarves, jewellry, make up . A real drama queen. (Maybe that was the beginning of my love of acting (which went no where once I left Toronto).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The earth is always moving. Beware if it stops.



SQM said:


> No but I felt the Earth move just a tiny bit when I saw him on TV.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nonsense. The truth is we all make our place in the world.



bonbf3 said:


> I'm the "anonymous generation - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Drive-ins were different memories for teenagers.



Designer1234 said:


> When our children were small, we would make a bed in the back for the boys and go to the 'drivein in' theatre. Not too expensive, no need for a baby sitter and a chance to get out.
> 
> They were a huge part of our lives when I was young and a young married mom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thought Gene Autry was called the singing cowboy. If my textbook does not sell, I will use Lash LaRue as my dominatrix (second career) name. Take that! (whip) Take that! (whip)


You're writing a textbook? What is your subject - if you want to share that info?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Screens. They can't live without them. I don't know why, but it drives me crazy seeing people walking and watching their phones. Multi-tasking has become a crutch rather than a skill. People are bombarded all day long - too much input!
> 
> How will these kids go on a date? They'll sit next to each other and text!




It is a scary thought. My l0 year old grand daughter is not even allowed to watch much tv - but some of her friends (classmates in Grade 4) have the phones and can text each other. So sad in my opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you say dress up? Remember dress-ups? They weren't the beautiful garments you can buy now - lace and sequins. I remember parading around the neighborhood with my friend - both wrapped in discarded bedspreads - chenille I think - with big high heels and bright red lipstick, stolen from mommy and applied with a young, unsteady hand. We thought we were gaw-juss!


So sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Bonnie - is Atlanta considered the East amongst liberals and the South among conservatives?


It's considered the South, less often Southeast. I'd even say it's deep South. I was just referring to the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I let people see my lips move. So what?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're writing a textbook? What is your subject - if you want to share that info?


I think it will be called Reading Globally (MacMillan) and it is a literacy text for college students. The audience is students who did not pass the college entrance exams in reading and writing. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> No but I felt the Earth move just a tiny bit when I saw him on TV.


Me, too. We knew what we wanted, we just didn't know why!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm always afraid she's just waiting to pounce.



bonbf3 said:


> She sounds like a very well-behaved Ethel!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> When our children were small, we would make a bed in the back for the boys and go to the 'drivein in' theatre. Not too expensive, no need for a baby sitter and a chance to get out.
> 
> They were a huge part of our lives when I was young and a young married mom.


Fun! We used to travel with the kids playing in the back of our VW Squareback. No seat belts then. No car seats.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I'm Tom Terrific
> And I am Terrific
> From the Atlantic to the Pacific
> They know Tom Terrific


A+ for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My daughter used to play with them a little bit but I agreed with you. I didn't like them. I didn't like the message they were sending that glamour and appearance were what was important. Also the false impression of what a woman should aim for. Pat built my daughter doll house with rooms and furniture etc. She and her friend used to play stories they made up and it was less the appearance of the dolls , and more the imagination of the stories. I used to hear them making up lives for their dolls.


Yes, we had to move with the times, didn't we? At this moment I have a big Barbie house in my playroom. (With 13 grandkids, we had to have a playroom.) I have to keep it because although the oldest granddaughter has outgrown it, we still have little girls 6, 3, and 2 coming up. So there it all sits. We even have a "beast" doll that was given to us. It drives me crazy that the dolls don't really fit in the furniture, that there's too much furniture for the house, and that some of the furniture doesn't fit in the rooms. I mean - Barbie's legs don't even bend, so she "sits" in the chair by balancing on it, her legs straight out and her arms in a pose as if she's getting ready to toss a pizza.

Am I nuts? I like a little consistency here. And the stairs don't even have railings! An accident waiting to happen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We used to put on plays in the Garage and dress up and do great dramas, comedies etc. My cousin (who ended up a very well known Canadian artist) was one of a kind even then and he would organize the neighborhood children.All the parents and families in the neighborhood would be invited and charged l0 cents. We also would pick Saskatoon berries in a field not far from their place, and charge l0 cents a bag. We would have one of us sell the berries before the show went on. Actually, remembering it , we put on some pretty darned good shows. Then all the proceeds would be sent to the Milk For Britain fund which was sent to Britain during the time that Britain was close to starving and the London Blitz was on. They had a fairly big yard and one year we set up booths. One year I was informed by my cousin that I had to be the gypsy fortune teller. I was terrified but once i got going I had a ball. Lots of scarves, jewellry, make up . A real drama queen. (Maybe that was the beginning of my love of acting (which went no where once I left Toronto).


Sounds like a festival!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nonsense. The truth is we all make our place in the world.


That's true. If we have to choose a name, I sometimes think we were the lucky generation. We were raised by parents who acted like parents, it was safe to spend hours running around outside, our "love lives" were much more innocent and uncomplicated, and we had rock and roll!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a scary thought. My l0 year old grand daughter is not even allowed to watch much tv - but some of her friends (classmates in Grade 4) have the phones and can text each other. So sad in my opinion.


My grandkids are also restricted in their use of screens. Of course, the teenagers have more leeway. In spite of that, I have a couple who really love them. I should talk - I'm on the computer all morning, and I also like games.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think it will be called Reading Globally (MacMillan) and it is a literacy text for college students. The audience is students who did not pass the college entrance exams in reading and writing. Thanks for asking.


You're welcome. Writing is one of my interests. Also, as a former first grade teacher, I know the absolute necessity of learning to read and write. I loved teaching reading. An early start helps, but it's never too late.

Any time you want to talk about your book, I'm interested. My daughter taught freshman English in college, so we are big advocates of reading. It can be one of life's most lasting pleasures.

Besides all that, writing a textbook is quite an achievement!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome. Writing is one of my interests. Also, as a former first grade teacher, I know the absolute necessity of learning to read and write. I loved teaching reading. An early start helps, but it's never too late.
> 
> Any time you want to talk about your book, I'm interested. My daughter taught freshman English in college, so we are big advocates of reading. It can be one of life's most lasting pleasures.


Nothing much to tell. It has been a 2 year labor and my editor is an idiot. Just want to get it done and on the market. But thanks for your interest. A lot of the courses that this book is for are found in the Freshman English departments.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think it will be called Reading Globally (MacMillan) and it is a literacy text for college students. The audience is students who did not pass the college entrance exams in reading and writing. Thanks for asking.


I just realized, I have another friend who teaches the very students you're writing for. She may use your book someday. (She's also a writer. Coincidences everywhere.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nothing much to tell. It has been a 2 year labor and my editor is an idiot. Just want to get it done and on the market. But thanks for your interest. A lot of the courses that this book is for are found in the Freshman English departments.


Nothing much to tell? But a LOT going on in the head. The writing process involves so much. I love the very concise description of your editor! I like to write, and it surprises me how much editors can do to change someone's work. That has to be hard. Also, I think writing requires tremendous self-discipline, which is exactly why it is still just a dream for me. My hat's off to you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a festival!


If any of you ever go to Vancouver Island, there is a town just north of Duncan, Called Chemainus. there are beautiful oringinal murals on most of the downtown buildings. They were first painted in the 50's. There is one done by my Cousin David Maclagan. They have all been re finished this past while. He taught at Capilino College in Vancouver, (art) for many many years. He is an absolutely wonderful watercolorist. I have pictures of his work but the book is packed away. He is very artsy, and one of a kind. He has done many murals in restaurants and pubs in Edmonton, (years ago) and has published some books. I will see if I can find him on the web. I can't find his book but I am quite sure the original murals were all painted in the 50's or 60's and were redone and touched up in the 80's.

here he is-- the write up is incorrect. He was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton but went to Art college in Toronto.

His work as a water colorist makes me envious. He is the most talented person I have ever known. He is one of a kind and never has been anything but an artist. He is not a blood relative. He is my step mom's nephew. We all grew up together though.

http://www.muraltown.com/8.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This has been great fun, and now I must get to work. Two grandkids will be here tonight for a sleep-over, so there is some preparation to be done.

Happy Friday! Thanks for the memories today.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Does Dave know about the photography forum that is owned and run by our admin? the name of it is the following link which will take you to the information page.
> 
> It is set up exactly like Knitting Paradise and the information and pictures are outstanding . I would recommend he check it out as it is a fantastic site. (chit chat is just like here only more men and they can be pretty snarky too).
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, somebody told us about uglyhedgehog, and we also passed the information on to Emily next door.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
> Latergators


I can see Hiro on the couch at Dr. Barksdale's.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes - the ways they comforted us. When we were sick (well, when I was sick - you all are probably younger), there weren't antibiotics. If you were sick, you went to bed. I remember my mother bringing the radio up for me to listen to, and my dad bringing home comics and coloring books for me.
> 
> Now it's pink medicine and off you go!


Our family doctor even made house calls in the 1950s.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Good morning, ladies. I'm off to knitting this morning. Hiro is not a happy camper. My husband is also going to be gone and the workers are here laying the flagstone. He is going to be barking a lot, I'm afraid. We're closing all the windows and skylights to try to keep the noise in the house. It's also trash day, and Hiro doesn't like the garbage trucks, either. I'm seriously considering looking into meds or supplements to calm a neurotic dog.
> Latergators


I can see Hiro on the couch at Dr. Barksdale's.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> When our children were small, we would make a bed in the back for the boys and go to the 'drivein in' theatre. Not too expensive, no need for a baby sitter and a chance to get out.
> 
> They were a huge part of our lives when I was young and a young married mom.


My parents did the same thing. My dad even set up our little kitchen garbage can with my toilet duckie set because he said the restrooms were too dirty. I always fell asleep by the end of the carton and my parents could snuggle and enjoy the movie.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Triplicate post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Quadruplicate post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yet another duplicate post...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And another!     This is ridiculous...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I'll have to see if I can find Gracie and George somewhere. I think my daughter and her husband would LOVE that show. Thanks for the great idea.


Check this site

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=old+time+radio+george+burnes+and+gracie+allen&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=CD5B4ACF246EC290EA3BCD5B4ACF246EC290EA3B


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> me too- I had a collection ofpaper dolls and so did my friend. We would play together and trade dresses etcs. I loved my cutouts. I don't remember her name but I had a beautiful blonde paper doll and I dreamed of growing up and looking like her. Not meant to happen. I ended up with mousy brown hair and I used to think of that doll when I curled my hair.
> 
> My two most loved shows were Lucy and Carol Burnett. I used to laugh so hard at Harvey and the other fellow( lost his name for now) and how they would make each other laugh. I kept waiting for them to break each other up.
> 
> Lucy and Ethel were so talented and were so good together.


Did you ever see Carol Burnett in Once upon a Mattress? She was the funniest Winifred the Woebegone ever. I can still hear her singing "The Swamps of Home".


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm the "anonymous generation" - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


Same here. There were so few of us with the Dads away at war and so many people not marrying - and people married before they had kids then for the most part. One advantage was there was alot less competition when applying to college, another was it was easier to get jobs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I'm Tom Terrific
> And I am Terrific
> From the Atlantic to the Pacific
> They know Tom Terrific


I go back to radio days. We got our first TV when I was about 12, but there wasn't much on. I did love Captain Video (did you know that Captain Video and the Video ranger ended up playing father and son on a soap opera?) The woman who was the mom was Helen Wagner, who went to college in the town where I grew up. She was in classes with a couple of my elementary school teachers, and lunch hour at that school was set up to Mae and Esther could go home and watch Helen on TV every day.

We got "What in the World" from the Chicago Museum of Natural History, and an archaeologist would discuss an artifact the museum held.

But I did homework to Captain Midnight and Sky King on the radio. I even had a secret decoder ring.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Agree with both. I also swore my daughter would never have a Barbie. What an abomination! Then her brother bought her one at a garage sale. She was 4. It was one of the first Barbie's - short hair. She also had the oh-so-realistic shape! A grown-up doll? No - BABY dolls.
> 
> I didn't like Barbies at all. Both my daughters played with them endlessly.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not in marketing.


My daughter was not into Barbies. She had a friend, an older child who used to push her in the stroller when she was small, who tragically died of leukemia at about 12 years of age. She left all her Barbie stuff to my daughter, who was about 5 at the time. A few years later, I looked out the window, and my daughter and her first best friend were holding a yard sale, all the Barbies and the clothes I had knit for them. But they asked me to donate the proceeds to doctors who could help kids who had what the older friend had.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting. I'm making a scarf for my granddaughter, and I liked like to put fringe on it. It's a very soft, bulky yarn - don't know quite what to do yet. The yarn's so thick that just one piece looks almost like a tendril, IF I'm correct in my idea of a tendril. I'll have to look into this!


bonbf3
the yarn you describe may be a little too thick and the tendril would be too stiff. But try it anyway, nothing to lose.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a scary thought. My l0 year old grand daughter is not even allowed to watch much tv - but some of her friends (classmates in Grade 4) have the phones and can text each other. So sad in my opinion.


My husband's younger nephew has a 14 year old son. We only see them once or twice a year, but I don't think I have ever seen the child without either a portable DVD player watching cartoons or with busy thumbs at his screen. He must do other stuff, as he got 100's on three of his 8th grade finals and is signed up for AP classes in high school. Never heard more than five words at a time from him, though. But then, we are old and basically strangers.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think it will be called Reading Globally (MacMillan) and it is a literacy text for college students. The audience is students who did not pass the college entrance exams in reading and writing. Thanks for asking.


You are doing them a mitzvah writing such a book. Isn't it a shame, though, that it is needed?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are doing them a mitzvah writing such a book. Isn't it a shame, though, that it is needed?


It is reality. The students are considered non-traditional. They can be English Language Learners, have learning disabilities but with good intelligence, older students who have been away from the classroom for a long time and poorly educated students for a myriad of reasons. Not exactly a mitzvah - a work project that will hopefully make me some money.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> My daughter was not into Barbies. She had a friend, an older child who used to push her in the stroller when she was small, who tragically died of leukemia at about 12 years of age. She left all her Barbie stuff to my daughter, who was about 5 at the time. A few years later, I looked out the window, and my daughter and her first best friend were holding a yard sale, all the Barbies and the clothes I had knit for them. But they asked me to donate the proceeds to doctors who could help kids who had what the older friend had.


Marilynknits
I did not have Barbies growing up but have them now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If any of you ever go to Vancouver Island, there is a town just north of Duncan, Called Chemainus. there are beautiful oringinal murals on most of the downtown buildings. They were first painted in the 50's. There is one done by my Cousin David Maclagan. They have all been re finished this past while. He taught at Capilino College in Vancouver, (art) for many many years. He is an absolutely wonderful watercolorist. I have pictures of his work but the book is packed away. He is very artsy, and one of a kind. He has done many murals in restaurants and pubs in Edmonton, (years ago) and has published some books. I will see if I can find him on the web. I can't find his book but I am quite sure the original murals were all painted in the 50's or 60's and were redone and touched up in the 80's.
> 
> here he is-- the write up is incorrect. He was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton but went to Art college in Toronto.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Shirley. He's a man of many talents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My parents did the same thing. My dad even set up our little kitchen garbage can with my toilet duckie set because he said the restrooms were too dirty. I always fell asleep by the end of the carton and my parents could snuggle and enjoy the movie.


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And another!     This is ridiculous...


The same thing happened to me - it wasn't responding when I pushed "Send," so I kept pushing it.....and pushing it.......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Check this site
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=old+time+radio+george+burnes+and+gracie+allen&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=CD5B4ACF246EC290EA3BCD5B4ACF246EC290EA3B


Great! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Same here. There were so few of us with the Dads away at war and so many people not marrying - and people married before they had kids then for the most part. One advantage was there was alot less competition when applying to college, another was it was easier to get jobs.


Yes, and it was a good time to grow up, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I go back to radio days. We got our first TV when I was about 12, but there wasn't much on. I did love Captain Video (did you know that Captain Video and the Video ranger ended up playing father and son on a soap opera?) The woman who was the mom was Helen Wagner, who went to college in the town where I grew up. She was in classes with a couple of my elementary school teachers, and lunch hour at that school was set up to Mae and Esther could go home and watch Helen on TV every day.
> 
> We got "What in the World" from the Chicago Museum of Natural History, and an archaeologist would discuss an artifact the museum held.
> 
> But I did homework to Captain Midnight and Sky King on the radio. I even had a secret decoder ring.


Wow - can you imagine a school arranging lunchtime for a teacher now?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> the yarn you describe may be a little too thick and the tendril would be too stiff. But try it anyway, nothing to lose.


Thanks. I think I will. I think she'd like them. This is very floppy yarn. I wish I could find the label - it's around here somewhere.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my Granddaughter learned to knit when she was four. She is l0 now and
> 
> comes over and checks out the sweaters I am making and looks at them closely and takes the work in progress in to show Pat and tells him -- this is purl papa, this is a knit stitch, this is a seed stitch, this is a yarn over. She says, you know what Nana uses when she knits? He said no---- she said, Nana's favorite word, do you know what it is? Her favorite word is imagination. I nearly fell over. I told her when she was doing some painting at the table when she was four or five that it was my favorite word, and that if you have imagination you can make some wonderful things. She remembered!!
> 
> She picks up the needles everyonce in awhile but she will always know how to knit when she gets the urge to make something. She made a seed stitch dishcloth for her other Grandma. It opens doors !


That is wonderful, Shirley! Smart kid! When my dd was three, she came to me in tears one day. When I asked her what was wrong, she sobbed, "I don't have any imagination!" I hid my laughter, and solemnly told her that she had plenty of imagination, much more than she knew--she would play with her Fisher-Price Village for hours on end, making the little figures talk to each other. She thought about what I said, and brightened up. I'll have to remember your words for my future grandkids!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I do, as well as all the others you mention. TV was different then -


Yes it was. More wholesome and NO COMMERCIALS! Lol.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> And do you remember when people applauded when the movie was over? I remember that. Movies were great in summer because they were the only place with a/c.


My family are the only ones who applause after a movie. We also wait until the end of the credits to show respect for people's work.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm the "anonymous generation" - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


I feel the same way. I'm between "gen x" and the "technology era".

You and I can float around together. Sound good?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> I thought Lambchop was Jewish.


She was. And that is why she was so considerate of other people's traditions. :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I was about 5 when the first tv appeared in my neighborhood. My friend's parents would line up those cute little kiddie chairs in front of their tv and we neighborhood kids would watch Howdy Doody.


Granny was on the assembly line making the first TVs out here in CA. How cool is THAT., I bet kids today think they just pop out of thin air.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you say dress up? Remember dress-ups? They weren't the beautiful garments you can buy now - lace and sequins. I remember parading around the neighborhood with my friend - both wrapped in discarded bedspreads - chenille I think - with big high heels and bright red lipstick, stolen from mommy and applied with a young, unsteady hand. We thought we were gaw-juss!


Sounds like my sisters and me! Well, we would also dress my brother up too... Lol

We would wear my mom's and gm's old dresses. Now I wish they had preserved some of them bc they were so stunning, and my lil sis and I have the same body type as them. She's the same height as my mom and I'm the same height as my gm (was).


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Mr. Rogers - a great show. I loved even as an adult when he said, "I like you just the way you are." We all need that.


Have you heard the billy Joel song " just the way you are?" Or "always a woman"? I will listen to those when people make me feel like "different" is a bad thing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Have you heard the billy Joel song " just the way you are?" Or "always a woman"? I will listen to those when people make me feel like "different" is a bad thing.


Two of my fav's, NC.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Screens. They can't live without them. I don't know why, but it drives me crazy seeing people walking and watching their phones. Multi-tasking has become a crutch rather than a skill. People are bombarded all day long - too much input!
> 
> How will these kids go on a date? They'll sit next to each other and text!


Lol, actually what they do is go on dates ON their computers (right Sheldon?). They will "skype" or "FaceTime" from different locations rather than actually PHYSICALLY go on a date. Either that or they spend their entire time on their phones, like u said.

I think it's so sad when I see a family out to dinner and everyone, including the parents, are on their phone rather than engaging in dialogue. What is happening?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Lol, actually what they do is go on dates ON their computers (right Sheldon?). They will "skype" or "FaceTime" from different locations rather than actually PHYSICALLY go on a date. Either that or they spend their entire time on their phones, like u said.
> 
> I think it's so sad when I see a family out to dinner and everyone, including the parents, are on their phone rather than engaging in dialogue. What is happening?


It may help with slowing population growth. People don't get near enough to another person to touch them.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Your Mom and I share a love of reading to children....the best until they start reading back to you.


My brother works with children now. He reads to them the same way she did; changing her voice for each character and whatnot. I like creating my own stories for kids. I wrote a short story for an English class in college that I would love to have published one day. It's about a girl who is destined to save the environment. Gee, where did I come up with that one . 

Did you ever read them "I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always..."? Might have been between your kids and my generations. Basically the mom sang this to her child before he went to sleep until he grew up and moved away. It ends with him coming back and doing the same. As I am typing this I am getting a bit choked up. It is a very moving children's story. It reminded me of that concept of your kids reading back to you.

When we were able to, my mom would pass the book to my older sis and I to read to our younger sibs, and we would all trade off. Good times!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Love the cat stories! A picture would be nice.


That's her cat Ella. Fr the longest time, my sis thought it was Ella's brother Luis (I named them after the most amazing duet team). A couple weeks ago her bf told her the truth, that it was in fact luis.

One day she was looking for them for hours. She found them in the bathroom drawer which was closed. Lol!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> She sounds like a very loving mother. I know I'd like her.


I do, too, Bonnie. And she would especially like you.

So you remember in grade school having to right an essay on who your hero was? I always chose my mother and grandmother. They are such amazing, strong, compassionate and generous people.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> You really liked your stuffed animal friends, didn't you? That's sweet.


I did. I had so many stuffed animals on my bed, there was no room for me! I believe my mom has a pic of me asleep COVERED in stuffed animals. It's like "where's Waldo?" Or one of those "magic eye" pictures. Lol I still have some of them in storage, including the vintage Winnie the Pooh my dad got me for Hanukkah one year.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> My daughter used to play with them a little bit but I agreed with you. I didn't like them. I didn't like the message they were sending that glamour and appearance were what was important. Also the false impression of what a woman should aim for. Pat built my daughter doll house with rooms and furniture etc. She and her friend used to play stories they made up and it was less the appearance of the dolls , and more the imagination of the stories. I used to hear them making up lives for their dolls.


We had babies, but it much preferred Legos and playmobile. I would make entire towns with the Legos. We had a gorgeous dollhouse that we would use for the playmobile figures.

Now THOSE were good times! Des anyone else remember playmobile? Do they still make that?

It seems they used to make more toys that inspired creativity and I,agination. Making a circle back to electronic games; where's the imagination in that? Everything you need to think of is coded for you. And now all the Legos are parts of sets that you have to follow directions. I had enough directions to follow in school. I wanted to CREATE!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> We used to put on plays in the Garage and dress up and do great dramas, comedies etc. My cousin (who ended up a very well known Canadian artist) was one of a kind even then and he would organize the neighborhood children.All the parents and families in the neighborhood would be invited and charged l0 cents. We also would pick Saskatoon berries in a field not far from their place, and charge l0 cents a bag. We would have one of us sell the berries before the show went on. Actually, remembering it , we put on some pretty darned good shows. Then all the proceeds would be sent to the Milk For Britain fund which was sent to Britain during the time that Britain was close to starving and the London Blitz was on. They had a fairly big yard and one year we set up booths. One year I was informed by my cousin that I had to be the gypsy fortune teller. I was terrified but once i got going I had a ball. Lots of scarves, jewellry, make up . A real drama queen. (Maybe that was the beginning of my love of acting (which went no where once I left Toronto).


That's wonderful, designer! Thanks for sharing. You have obviously been a talented and GENEROUS person your whole life. L'chayim!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Marilynknits
> I did not have Barbies growing up but have them now


They are great Huck -- good job!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> My grandkids are also restricted in their use of screens. Of course, the teenagers have more leeway. In spite of that, I have a couple who really love them. I should talk - I'm on the computer all morning, and I also like games.


But you have also LIVED. You haven't been consumed with this your entire life. If technology were to cease to function (which it can and will), the new generations won't know what to do. We will. For us, computers are a luxury, not a necessity. That's the difference and what makes us being "glued" to the screen ok. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself... Lol


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> My daughter was not into Barbies. She had a friend, an older child who used to push her in the stroller when she was small, who tragically died of leukemia at about 12 years of age. She left all her Barbie stuff to my daughter, who was about 5 at the time. A few years later, I looked out the window, and my daughter and her first best friend were holding a yard sale, all the Barbies and the clothes I had knit for them. But they asked me to donate the proceeds to doctors who could help kids who had what the older friend had.


That was so touching, marylinknits. Thanks so much for sharing. Your daughter is a mensch.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> My husband's younger nephew has a 14 year old son. We only see them once or twice a year, but I don't think I have ever seen the child without either a portable DVD player watching cartoons or with busy thumbs at his screen. He must do other stuff, as he got 100's on three of his 8th grade finals and is signed up for AP classes in high school. Never heard more than five words at a time from him, though. But then, we are old and basically strangers.


Does your husbands nephew have autism/aspergers? Video games are actually a great way to help kids communicate and keep them occupied enough to be able to go out into public without the sensory overload. With all my qualms over video game and whatnot, they have helped a lot of children with various "disorders."

They are often very intelligent and do well in mainstream classes (such as AP) if they have the right help. If he does have autism/Aspergers, that could explain why he doesn't say much or make eye contact. ( I know u didn't say he doesn't, but if he is always looking at a screen that could be the reason.).

Of course, I could be overthinking things. I was just curious and found it interesting.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> It may help with slowing population growth. People don't get near enough to another person to touch them.


Good point.  :wink:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> We had babies, but it much preferred Legos and playmobile. I would make entire towns with the Legos. We had a gorgeous dollhouse that we would use for the playmobile figures.
> 
> Now THOSE were good times! Des anyone else remember playmobile? Do they still make that?
> 
> It seems they used to make more toys that inspired creativity and I,agination. Making a circle back to electronic games; where's the imagination in that? Everything you need to think of is coded for you. And now all the Legos are parts of sets that you have to follow directions. I had enough directions to follow in school. I wanted to CREATE!


DD and DSIL still love Legos! DD got the vampire castle set for Christmas last year. I like Tinkertoys, myself. And Lincoln logs. My cousins have a wooden set of Legos, it must be over 50 years old.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I feel the same way. I'm between "gen x" and the "technology era".
> 
> You and I can float around together. Sound good?


Sounds good!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds good!


I think you must be close to me in age, Bonnie. The no-name gang. I'm a little too old to be a baby boomer, but not old enough for whatever is just a little older than I. 
I looked it up-- the silent generation. I talk a lot, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sounds like my sisters and me! Well, we would also dress my brother up too... Lol
> 
> We would wear my mom's and gm's old dresses. Now I wish they had preserved some of them bc they were so stunning, and my lil sis and I have the same body type as them. She's the same height as my mom and I'm the same height as my gm (was).


My daughter sent me a picture of her two youngest (boy 6, girl, 3) helping her change a spare tire. Really! They're sitting by the curb unscrewing the lugnuts. If you pan down, you'll see Mary is wearing her 17-year old sister's fancy red very high heels!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> DD and DSIL still love Legos! DD got the vampire castle set for Christmas last year. I like Tinkertoys, myself. And Lincoln logs. My cousins have a wooden set of Legos, it must be over 50 years old.


Oh yes, I had Lincoln logs and tinker toys. I always loved to design and build. That's one reason dh and I are such a good team. I will design something, and he will be the main builder, with me as his associate.

We had this one set, i don't think I've ever seen it since (the company probably got sued after a parent didn't supervise their kid or teach them the proper use for such luxuries): basically it was wide gauge PVC pipe with holes drilled into each end, then you had couplings and elbows that were fitted with metal tabs that would fit into the holes in the PVC pipe, thus locking them together. Wen you pressed down on the metal and twisted, it could come apart. There were also plastic panels with hooks on the back that would fit around the PVC. Some were grates, some had "windows", etc.

I would build forts and whatnot, which must have been quite a sight with how small I was. I would build things just to be able to climb on them (my cousins and others would affectionately call me "monkey"). We even used the set to build a lemonade stand. I would even build something just to see how it turned out, then take it down for the next "project."

With this set, there were no limits. If you didn't like what you made, simply disassemble and start over.

I just called my dad to see if he remembered them. He did, (Of course. My dad has a brain that is truly amazing. I hope he donates it to science) but he doesn't know if they still have it. He reminded me it's been a long time. I told him I don't even know if bro had the chance o play with them it's been so long.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter sent me a picture of her two youngest (boy 6, girl, 3) helping her change a spare tire. Really! They're sitting by the curb unscrewing the lugnuts. If you pan down, you'll see Mary is wearing her 17-year old sister's fancy red very high heels!


Aw, I can just picture it... Very stunning! Lol!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ladies! Dropping by for a few minutes to see how all are doing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! Dropping by for a few minutes to see how all are doing.


I don't seem to recall who you are. But hi and your avatar is cute.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> We had babies, but it much preferred Legos and playmobile. I would make entire towns with the Legos. We had a gorgeous dollhouse that we would use for the playmobile figures.
> 
> Now THOSE were good times! Des anyone else remember playmobile? Do they still make that?
> 
> It seems they used to make more toys that inspired creativity and I,agination. Making a circle back to electronic games; where's the imagination in that? Everything you need to think of is coded for you. And now all the Legos are parts of sets that you have to follow directions. I had enough directions to follow in school. I wanted to CREATE!


My children had Spirograph and Light Bright and did all sorts of creative designs with each one. We have a couple of boxes with building toys, one is plastic cylinders and flats used to build mazes to drop a ball and have it go all over. another is Tinkertoys. Grown daughter took them home for when they have company over for game night. It isn't just D & D and chess.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Does your husbands nephew have autism/aspergers? Video games are actually a great way to help kids communicate and keep them occupied enough to be able to go out into public without the sensory overload. With all my qualms over video game and whatnot, they have helped a lot of children with various "disorders."
> 
> They are often very intelligent and do well in mainstream classes (such as AP) if they have the right help. If he does have autism/Aspergers, that could explain why he doesn't say much or make eye contact. ( I know u didn't say he doesn't, but if he is always looking at a screen that could be the reason.).
> 
> Of course, I could be overthinking things. I was just curious and found it interesting.


No health issues of any sort that I can see. My husband takes the time to engage him in conversation, and he can hold his own with adult conversation. He is no dummy, either. It is just that playing with his electronics interests him more than the old relatives.

In a way I can't blame him. My grandmother dragged me all over Brooklyn to see people I really didn't know and wasn't interested in when I was a child. If I had a gadget with games on it I probably would have done just what he does.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! Dropping by for a few minutes to see how all are doing.


Hi, there. Love your panda. Hope you have enough bamboo there in Texas.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! Dropping by for a few minutes to see how all are doing.


Hi GW! Where have you been? You probably don't recognize me because I changed my name, but I've been around a long time!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> My children had Spirograph and Light Bright and did all sorts of creative designs with each one. We have a couple of boxes with building toys, one is plastic cylinders and flats used to build mazes to drop a ball and have it go all over. another is Tinkertoys. Grown daughter took them home for when they have company over for game night. It isn't just D & D and chess.


Oh! I LOVED Spirograph and light right!! We had the maze thing , too. Haha that's awesome about dd. My ss ( soul sister) is trying to get a game night going. I should have my parents look for some of our old stuff.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> No health issues of any sort that I can see. My husband takes the time to engage him in conversation, and he can hold his own with adult conversation. He is no dummy, either. It is just that playing with his electronics interests him more than the old relatives.
> 
> In a way I can't blame him. My grandmother dragged me all over Brooklyn to see people I really didn't know and wasn't interested in when I was a child. If I had a gadget with games on it I probably would have done just what he does.


You know, I was somewhat similar. I had no problem socializing, but mainly with adults. Kids just didn't get me, and I didn't get them. I guess I never felt like they had anything to teach me,mother than meanness and spite (a dear friend of mine was bullied so badly in grade school. So, so sad), and the adults I knew were very kind and intelligent, so I would learn what I could.

I wouldnt blame him either. Even though my mom didn't always like it, I would bring a book wherever we went (including my cousins bat mitzvah, though if would never take it to visit family members in their homes). Now I bring a small knit or crochet project, like my water bottle carrier or flowers. I can talk to people and pay attention to what they are saying, but I can also stay focused (it is hard for me to look in the blur of someone's face and so I get distracted by my brain trying to decide what should go where) and calm.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't seem to recall who you are. But hi and your avatar is cute.


SQ, that is GW. She is a wonderful person who posts when she can.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SQ, that is GW. She is a wonderful person who posts when she can.


George Washington????? Here???????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Topo Gigo was one of my favorites.
> 
> What was the voice in the box called. It was a deep voice and the comic would open the box and the voice would say something and he would slam the box.
> 
> Remember the night the Beatles first sang on Ed Sullivan?


The man with the box was Senor Wences. "All right?" and the box would answer "all right." And he'd paint a face on his hand and have conversations with that. "I don't want to do that. It's too difficult."and the hand would say "Difficult for you, easy for me." I still think he was the funniest person ever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring. That's how I remembered the names of the seasons.


Didn't she start out as a person and eventually end up as a puppet? or maybe vice versa?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> My brother works with children now. He reads to them the same way she did; changing her voice for each character and whatnot. I like creating my own stories for kids. I wrote a short story for an English class in college that I would love to have published one day. It's about a girl who is destined to save the environment. Gee, where did I come up with that one .
> 
> Did you ever read them "I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always..."? Might have been between your kids and my generations. Basically the mom sang this to her child before he went to sleep until he grew up and moved away. It ends with him coming back and doing the same. As I am typing this I am getting a bit choked up. It is a very moving children's story. It reminded me of that concept of your kids reading back to you.
> 
> When we were able to, my mom would pass the book to my older sis and I to read to our younger sibs, and we would all trade off. Good times!


Oh my gosh......hadn't given a thought to the "I'll love you forever " book in how many years? It was wonderful, makes me want to read it again...& again....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pat just got David's 'Watercolor World ' book out for me and I have taken a few pictures of some of the work in the book that I really like. I hope you will enjoy them . I will post one every once in awhile if that is okay with you. I admire his work more than most art work I have seen.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh......hadn't given a thought to the "I'll love you forever " book in how many years? It was wonderful, makes me want to read it again...& again....


Whenever I give a baby shower gift, I include a copy of that book.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh......hadn't given a thought to the "I'll love you forever " book in how many years? It was wonderful, makes me want to read it again...& again....


It is a book that needs to be read again and again... That's one of, if not THE most memorable children's book. It belongs in every child's library.

How long has it been around? My older sister and I were born in the early 80s.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Whenever I give a baby shower gift, I include a copy of that book.


It's a must have for new moms.

Are you familiar with billy joels song "lullaby (Goodnight my angel)"? A few years back he made it into a book. It's very sweet as well. My dad hardly read to us due to it being my moms "thing", but also he has always been very busy and used his free time to do other things with us (for example, when we were older he would leave work early to go to our athletic events, or leave for a little bit if they were near his work). If the Billy Joel book was out when I was a child, I could see him having read that to us.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> It is a book that needs to be read again and again... That's one of, if not THE most memorable children's book. It belongs in every child's library.
> 
> How long has it been around? My older sister and I were born in the early 80s.


From the author's website. Robert Munsch
Love You Forever started as a song.

Ill love you forever,
Ill like you for always,
as long as Im living
my baby youll be.

I made that up after my wife and I had two babies born dead. The song was my song to my dead babies. For a long time I had it in my head and I couldnt even sing it because every time I tried to sing it I cried. It was very strange having a song in my head that I couldnt sing.

For a long time it was just a song but one day, while telling stories at a big theatre at the University of Guelph, it occurred to me that I might be able to make a story around the song.

Out popped Love You Forever, pretty much the way it is in the book.

My regular publisher felt that it was not really a kids book and I ended up doing it with another publisher.

One day the publisher called up and said This is very strange. It is selling very well in retirement communities in Arizona. It is selling in retirement communities where kids are illegal. This is supposed to be a childrens book. What is going on?

Grownups are buying it for grownups!

In fact, it turned out that parents buy it for grandparents and grandparents buy it for parents and kids buy it for everybody and everybody buys it for kids.

As a matter of fact, everybody buys it for everybody. Thats why it sells a lot of copies. I think its my best book. So far it has sold about 15,000,000 copies.

Everybody makes up their own song for this book. I would like to put different versions of the song up on this site, now that the site has sound on it. If you send me your version, either as a tape or an audio file or a MR3 file, I will try to put it up in the LOVE YOU page. If lots of people send me their versions, I will not be able to put them all up, but I would like to hear them even if I cant put them on the site.

The way I sing it in the story is just MY version. You are supposed to make up your own.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat just got David's 'Watercolor World ' book out for me and I have taken a few pictures of some of the work in the book that I really like. I hope you will enjoy them . I will post one every once in awhile if that is okay with you. I admire his work more than most art work I have seen.


Shirley, thank you for posting. His work is beautiful!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hello Knitters
if you by any chance have not looked at todays picture section, please do, there are some very cute and pretty things shown. I enjoy every post every day but today there are a couple out of the box ones. I always love to see things made by new knitters. I see myself way back and hope they keep their beginners pieces. There is a lot of talent in this forum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat just got David's 'Watercolor World ' book out for me and I have taken a few pictures of some of the work in the book that I really like. I hope you will enjoy them . I will post one every once in awhile if that is okay with you. I admire his work more than most art work I have seen.


Designer1234
absolutely GORGEOUS. I find water coloring very challenging. So hard to made corrections. Please, post, I am looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cookie - I noticed you have a new avatar. Just heard on the news that Obama is asking Ginsburg to resign while a democrat is in office and she is refusing. While I love her legal judgements, I am not sure about her personal ones. I think she is in her 80s and had cancer. What do you all think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> It is a book that needs to be read again and again... That's one of, if not THE most memorable children's book. It belongs in every child's library.
> 
> How long has it been around? My older sister and I were born in the early 80s.


Natureschampion
It is a pleasure to have such a wise YOUNGSTER as you amoung us. I wish many of your Peers would show up here to show how much many Young have to offer. Hope you do not take offense to 'Youngster', wear it proudly, it does not last long enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The man with the box was Senor Wences. "All right?" and the box would answer "all right." And he'd paint a face on his hand and have conversations with that. "I don't want to do that. It's too difficult."and the hand would say "Difficult for you, easy for me." I still think he was the funniest person ever.


Poor Purl
THANK YOU, now I remember him. Wonderful entertainment. 
I recently saw a present day ventriloquist (do no remember which channel) who is very talented and makes his own puppets. He is quite talented, a bit raunchy at times but very bright. Comes up with different stuff than most.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cookie - I noticed you have a new avatar. Just heard on the news that Obama is asking Ginsburg to resign while a democrat is in office and she is refusing. While I love her legal judgements, I am not sure about her personal ones. I think she is in her 80s and had cancer. What do you all think?


I still love her. She can wait a bit, can't she?

Scalia is 77.
Deleted the rest because we're on Neutral Bridges.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> From the author's website. Robert Munsch
> Love You Forever started as a song.
> 
> Ill love you forever,
> ...


Oh my gosh, grandmere cookie queen, you made me cry. Bit in a good way! <sigh> It's tragic that he lost his children but he turned it into SUCH a positive thing!

Thank you so much for posting this. I grew up with all/most of Robert Munsch's zany stories. He has such an imagination and sense of humor! We also had his Munsch's and more VHS, which I believe was him narrating. I had forgotten he had written "love you forever". Thanks for reminding me.

Its so touching that the book has impacted so many people, and that it is shared by all generations.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I still love her. She can wait a bit, can't she?
> 
> Scalia is 77.
> Deleted the rest because we're on Neutral Bridges.


Righto. Let's move this to current events.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

duplicate post! oops


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Growing Old*

]*Your'e never too old to do goofy stuff*

Ward Cleaver in Leave it to beaver

-----------------------
It is not the years in your life but the life in your years that counts. Adlai Stevenson


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> DD and DSIL still love Legos! DD got the vampire castle set for Christmas last year. I like Tinkertoys, myself. And Lincoln logs. My cousins have a wooden set of Legos, it must be over 50 years old.


My grandkids are crazy about Legos, from age 14 down to 3. The 2 year old even puts the big ones together.

I didn't know they had wooden ones. That's something to keep!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well friends. My shoulder is a bit sore as I got a cortisone shot today and it is a bit achy. I will see you all tomorrow. Have a good rest and wake up feeling young, whether you are or not!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think you must be close to me in age, Bonnie. The no-name gang. I'm a little too old to be a baby boomer, but not old enough for whatever is just a little older than I.
> I looked it up-- the silent generation. I talk a lot, though.


Really? We're the silent generation? That is funny - I talk a lot, too.

I turned 70 this year. I still can't quite grasp that. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Everyone always seems so young to me on these threads. I'm always surprised when someone is near my age. It's nice to have someone who shares a lot of the same experiences. I think it's also nice that we seem to keep a lot of our young ideas and youthful personalities.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter sent me a picture of her two youngest (boy 6, girl, 3) helping her change a spare tire. Really! They're sitting by the curb unscrewing the lugnuts. If you pan down, you'll see Mary is wearing her 17-year old sister's fancy red very high heels!


I couldn't get the darn thing to go to a file. Grrrr... Take my word for it then, it's cute. I could never wear those shoes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh yes, I had Lincoln logs and tinker toys. I always loved to design and build. That's one reason dh and I are such a good team. I will design something, and he will be the main builder, with me as his associate.
> 
> We had this one set, i don't think I've ever seen it since (the company probably got sued after a parent didn't supervise their kid or teach them the proper use for such luxuries): basically it was wide gauge PVC pipe with holes drilled into each end, then you had couplings and elbows that were fitted with metal tabs that would fit into the holes in the PVC pipe, thus locking them together. Wen you pressed down on the metal and twisted, it could come apart. There were also plastic panels with hooks on the back that would fit around the PVC. Some were grates, some had "windows", etc.
> 
> ...


It's so nice that you and your husband can work together on projects. An unusual interest you have. My oldest daughter also loves to build things - made cubbies for her boys, built a tree house by herself, and made a nice table when she was in college. She gave it to me because it was too big for her apt, and now she doesn't need it. I love it because it makes a nice big work table. When it's not a work table, it catches everything that doesn't have a permanent place! Don't you hate that?

When my sister was little, she became fascinated by houses. My parents bought her books with blueprints in them! She used to draw blueprints. She still likes them at 60. I miss her just talking about her. She's the smart funny one. She's tall, I'm short. She's ten years younger, and her name is beautiful - Margaret. We live 700 miles apart.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> It is a pleasure to have such a wise YOUNGSTER as you amoung us. I wish many of your Peers would show up here to show how much many Young have to offer. Hope you do not take offense to 'Youngster', wear it proudly, it does not last long enough.


Thanks, Huck! It's wonderful learning from and sharing with all you "old broads". As well! (I'm sorry if that was offensive. I do mean it with the utmost love. I don't know what is appropriate and what isn't. If that's not, let me know and tell me a better term to use). Honestly, I don't know any people my age who are much of crafters. Come to think of it, I don't know many people my age!! I also don't think that outside of my sibs and few friends, you would really want to hear what many people in my generation would have to say. That's the main reason why I left Facebook.

Go ahead and call me "youngster", "whipper snapper", whatever (hopefully endearing) term you'd like that states my youth. I feel so old all the time, ESPECIALLY when I talk to you gals with how much we have in common! Lol. BAZINGA! ;-P. 
In fact, dh would probably appreciate it, as I am always reminding him what a an "old man" he is. :twisted:

I wear all my attributes (as few as there are) and quirks (which are too numerous to count) with pride. I say, "if you don't like something about yourself, you are the only one who can do anything about it. Know everything about yourself and OWN it." 
For example, I am the biggest dork in the world (next to my father). I wear a headlamp (when it's dark) and carry a water bottle complete with carrier WHEREVER I go. I leave my "fix it" keychain necklace and/or yarn cutter pendant and/or row counter around my neck when I leave a project, just in case I go back to it. Or I forget it hey are there. I wear support gloves when I knit, type, and crochet. I don't give a lick about what people think about me. I insisted on going barefoot to my wedding bc I cannot abide shoes. I go barefoot wherever I can. We constantly have to turn around bc I left my shoes at home. I know these things, and I own them. People call me a "dork" and I say "thank you."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My children had Spirograph and Light Bright and did all sorts of creative designs with each one. We have a couple of boxes with building toys, one is plastic cylinders and flats used to build mazes to drop a ball and have it go all over. another is Tinkertoys. Grown daughter took them home for when they have company over for game night. It isn't just D & D and chess.


I had Tinker toys as a child. I can't believe they've been around so long! My kids also had spirograph and Light Bright. I thought the Light Bright was nice.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> *Growing Old*
> 
> ]*Your'e never too old to do goofy stuff*
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes more sense. Lol!

Thanks for posting this. It reminds me of one of my favorite quotes: "life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away" 
I don't know who initially said this, but I love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> SQ, that is GW. She is a wonderful person who posts when she can.


So my new bamboo needles are safe?

Just an "aside" here:
I just bought the bamboo needles - size 11 - to teach my granddaughter (9) to knit. I'd heard it was best to start with big needles and chunky yarn. We had to switch to smaller needles, but the next week she remember exactly how to knit! I was so excited, and so was she!

What I'm getting at is that the bamboo needles make me feel like I've come up a step in the knitting world. I guess they're the first thing I bought that seemed kind of special (except for some yarns, of course). They weren't expensive, but they're so smooth and so pretty. The yarn is Bernat Baby Blanket, and it's chunky and so, so soft. Knitting with those needles and that yarn is like hand therapy - pure delight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> George Washington????? Here???????


How did you guess!?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so nice that you and your husband can work together on projects. An unusual interest you have. My oldest daughter also loves to build things - made cubbies for her boys, built a tree house by herself, and made a nice table when she was in college. She gave it to me because it was too big for her apt, and now she doesn't need it. I love it because it makes a nice big work table. When it's not a work table, it catches everything that doesn't have a permanent place! Don't you hate that?


How special! I have stained my own furniture, but never built it! PROJECT IDEA,, lol. I am in the process of designing a greenhouse right now.

Yes I do! Bc there are so many things that fall under that categories! Lol! When our pool table is not a pool table, it is a "catch table" as well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't she start out as a person and eventually end up as a puppet? or maybe vice versa?


That was Pinocchio.

Just kidding. I'm not sure about the Princess. I remember the person, not sure about the puppet. And her father was Chief Thundercloud, I think.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Well friends. My shoulder is a bit sore as I got a cortisone shot today and it is a bit achy. I will see you all tomorrow. Have a good rest and wake up feeling young, whether you are or not!


And you as well! I hope your shoulder feels god as new in the morning

<3<3 (those are kisses, right? I'm kinda computer lingo illiterate)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't she start out as a person and eventually end up as a puppet? or maybe vice versa?


I just checked on something called funtrivia.com. It has a whole page on Howdy Doody! It said Princess Summerfall Winterspring (their spelling) was first a puppet and then a person. So she WAS like Pinocchio!

It also said that Howdy's sister was Heidi Doody! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's a cute site. Lots of interesting info - like how many freckles Howdy had and why.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't she start out as a person and eventually end up as a puppet? or maybe vice versa?


You're right, Purl! Puppet to person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat just got David's 'Watercolor World ' book out for me and I have taken a few pictures of some of the work in the book that I really like. I hope you will enjoy them . I will post one every once in awhile if that is okay with you. I admire his work more than most art work I have seen.


Beautiful - lovely details.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> So my new bamboo needles are safe?
> 
> Just an "aside" here:
> I just bought the bamboo needles - size 11 - to teach my granddaughter (9) to knit. I'd heard it was best to start with big needles and chunky yarn. We had to switch to smaller needles, but the next week she remember exactly how to knit! I was so excited, and so was she!
> ...


Good to hear! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:

You must be quite proud of ur gd. It's so wonderful to have these experiences.

My gp was the only one who could teach sis how to tie her shoes bc he was the only left handed adult. We all share that as a very happy memory.

My first set of needles was the knitters pride symphonie dreamz (wood) special interchangeable set, and right after their delux set. I will just sit there and hold them. They are so special. And "hand therapy" is exactly what it is. Souls therapy as well, don't you think?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? We're the silent generation? That is funny - I talk a lot, too.
> 
> I turned 70 this year. I still can't quite grasp that. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Everyone always seems so young to me on these threads. I'm always surprised when someone is near my age. It's nice to have someone who shares a lot of the same experiences. I think it's also nice that we seem to keep a lot of our young ideas and youthful personalities.


I'm 73, so I've got you beat! How did we get to this age?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I'm 73, so I've got you beat! How did we get to this age?


You're one smart and tough cookie, that's how!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

deleted


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I still love her. She can wait a bit, can't she?
> 
> Scalia is 77.
> Deleted the rest because we're on Neutral Bridges.


I did the same - deleted for the same reason.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? We're the silent generation? That is funny - I talk a lot, too.
> 
> I turned 70 this year. I still can't quite grasp that. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Everyone always seems so young to me on these threads. I'm always surprised when someone is near my age. It's nice to have someone who shares a lot of the same experiences. I think it's also nice that we seem to keep a lot of our young ideas and youthful personalities.


I cant believe I was old enough to baby sit you ~


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Righto. Let's move this to current events.


Go ahead. I'm staying right here. I'm the black sheep in this family, but nobody seems to mind. I shall keep my opinions to myself. 

I hope you take that in the spirit in which it was intended - as a joke among friends. It's a relief to be here and to see how much fun we're all having together. Who knew we were so much alike!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Growing Old*
> 
> ]*Your'e never too old to do goofy stuff*
> 
> ...


Here's one I like, Shirley:

For all that has been thanks. For all that will be, yes. -- Dag Hammarskjöld


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well friends. My shoulder is a bit sore as I got a cortisone shot today and it is a bit achy. I will see you all tomorrow. Have a good rest and wake up feeling young, whether you are or not!


I hope you feel better tomorrow, Shirley. Good idea - wake up feeling young! I like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks, Huck! It's wonderful learning from and sharing with all you "old broads". As well! (I'm sorry if that was offensive. I do mean it with the utmost love. I don't know what is appropriate and what isn't. If that's not, let me know and tell me a better term to use). Honestly, I don't know any people my age who are much of crafters. Come to think of it, I don't know many people my age!! I also don't think that outside of my sibs and few friends, you would really want to hear what many people in my generation would have to say. That's the main reason why I left Facebook.
> 
> Go ahead and call me "youngster", "whipper snapper", whatever (hopefully endearing) term you'd like that states my youth. I feel so old all the time, ESPECIALLY when I talk to you gals with how much we have in common! Lol. BAZINGA! ;-P.
> In fact, dh would probably appreciate it, as I am always reminding him what a an "old man" he is. :twisted:
> ...


You are just the best! You're good for all of us. I have a daughter who said she learned to embrace her inner dork. She is her own person, and people like her because she's very genuine - nothing fake there.

You've made my day just talking about this. We are a quite a nerdy family, and I love it. We all love science and literature and talk about outer space at dinner. I know I can't talk about religion on here, so please forgive me but I must say God bless you, Natureschampion! You have explained it all so well. I'm so glad you are free to be yourself - beautiful! How I love the infinite variety of human beings!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> How special! I have stained my own furniture, but never built it! PROJECT IDEA,, lol. I am in the process of designing a greenhouse right now.
> 
> Yes I do! Bc there are so many things that fall under that categories! Lol! When our pool table is not a pool table, it is a "cat table" as well.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> You are just the best! You're good for all of us. I have a daughter who said she learned to embrace her inner dork. She is her own person, and people like her because she's very genuine - nothing fake there.
> 
> You've made my day just talking about this. We are a quite a nerdy family, and I love it. We all love science and literature and talk about outer space at dinner. I know I can't talk about religion on here, so please forgive me but I must say God bless you, Natureschampion! How I love the infinite variety of human beings!


Aw, thanks Bonnie! I think you are the bees knees as well. Haha sounds like your daughter and I would get along swell!

You know, I have had a wonderful day talking about all this with you, too. Starting from yesterday. My family is the same way. Well, we don't talk about outer space per say, but you get my point. We both come from highly enlightened families! I'm sure I would get along fine with yours.

Don't apologize! You weren't talking about religion. You were honoring me. There is a difference. I don't believe in G-d, but I am delighted to have your blessing. I usually say "May karma shine kindly on you." It's the same thing. I will also say "G-d bless you." In speaking of whatever power that is... And it is a more all inclusive term. I appreciate your kindness. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Good to hear! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> You must be quite proud of ur gd. It's so wonderful to have these experiences.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I'm 73, so I've got you beat! How did we get to this age?


I've seen you around on KP for a while, and I'm sure you're in your early forties at most! Isn't it great that people are so young at heart - so full of enthusiasm and ready to learn new things and befriend new people.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, exactly!


Oh, Bonnie, I'm so glad I've met you!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I cant believe I was old enough to baby sit you ~


Love the smiley that went with this - so funny! Well, now we're the same age. After 60, what's the diff?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


"Natureschampion wrote:
How special! I have stained my own furniture, but never built it! PROJECT IDEA,, lol. I am in the process of designing a greenhouse right now.

Yes I do! Bc there are so many things that fall under that categories! Lol! When our pool table is not a pool table, it is a "cat table" as well. "

Haha, CATCH, not CAT!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? We're the silent generation? That is funny - I talk a lot, too.
> 
> I turned 70 this year. I still can't quite grasp that. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Everyone always seems so young to me on these threads. I'm always surprised when someone is near my age. It's nice to have someone who shares a lot of the same experiences. I think it's also nice that we seem to keep a lot of our young ideas and youthful personalities.


We seem so young because we are immature. I am 67 1/2. You seem much younger than your stated age.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So my new bamboo needles are safe?
> 
> Just an "aside" here:
> I just bought the bamboo needles - size 11 - to teach my granddaughter (9) to knit. I'd heard it was best to start with big needles and chunky yarn. We had to switch to smaller needles, but the next week she remember exactly how to knit! I was so excited, and so was she!
> ...


bonbf3
bamboo needles are my favorites. I got a whole bunch cheap on ebay. Some were a little rough, so I used a nail file (fine) and smoothed them down. If need arises, you can also make some knitting needles from Chop Sticks or good quality Cabob Sticks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Aw, thanks Bonnie! I think you are the bees knees as well. Haha sounds like your daughter and I would get along swell!
> 
> You know, I have had a wonderful day talking about all this with you, too. Starting from yesterday. My family is the same way. Well, we don't talk about outer space per say, but you get my point. We both come from highly enlightened families! I'm sure I would get along fine with yours.
> 
> Don't apologize! You weren't talking about religion. You were honoring me. There is a difference. I don't believe in G-d, but I am delighted to have your blessing. I usually say "May karma shine kindly on you." It's the same thing. I will also say "G-d bless you." In speaking of whatever power that is... And it is a more all inclusive term. I appreciate your kindness. Thank you.


Yes, that's exactly what I was doing. Celebrating you and the joy you have. And you are very wise at a relatively young age.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, Bonnie, I'm so glad I've met you!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I"m glad, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> We seem so young because we are immature. I am 67 1/2. You seem much younger than your stated age.


I am NOT immature - NOT NOT NOT! Now take that back! :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> I am NOT immature - NOT NOT NOT! Now take that back! :wink:


Too bad designer isn't here, she could give you a :stamping feed: or :throwing a tizzy: emoticon! Lol!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I am NOT immature - NOT NOT NOT! Now take that back! :wink:


No I will not. The best I can do for you is call you post-mature. But that sounds like no fun.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *Growing Old*
> 
> ]*Your'e never too old to do goofy stuff*
> 
> ...


Designer1234
It is heavenly to be excused for weird stuff because one has managed to get older.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> We seem so young because we are immature. I am 67 1/2. You seem much younger than your stated age.


Still in your sixties. I liked the sixties, especially when I grew out of them! Enjoy. :thumbup:

(I mean that I appreciate them more when I didn't have them.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> bamboo needles are my favorites. I got a whole bunch cheap on ebay. Some were a little rough, so I used a nail file (fine) and smoothed them down. If need arises, you can also make some knitting needles from Chop Sticks or good quality Cabob Sticks.


This was my first pair, and they are just a treat to work with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Too bad designer isn't here, she could give you a :stamping feed: or :throwing a tizzy: emoticon! Lol!!


I know - stamping is just what I need!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> No I will not. The best I can do for you is call you post-mature. But that sounds like no fun.


It certainly does sound like no fun. It sounds halfway to rotted. I think I'd better take immature. My sense of humor is somewhere around middle school.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Well friends. My shoulder is a bit sore as I got a cortisone shot today and it is a bit achy. I will see you all tomorrow. Have a good rest and wake up feeling young, whether you are or not!


Designer1234
so sorry, those shots are quite painful. My Mom had a few of them and I wished I could take them for her. Too bad there are no such exchanges.
Wish you a good night's sleep and a pleasant morning.
See you tomorrow, Huck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> It is heavenly to be excused for weird stuff because one has managed to get older.


Yessss!!! I started working at 51 and teaching at can't remember - 55?- and people were always so nice to me. I think it was because I was older. There was another teacher who started with me, about my age, and we became best friends. We used to laugh that everyone thought we were sweet little old ladies - if they only knew.....!

Huck, I just realized you were talking to Shirley. Sorry for butting in - I'm a little impulsive sometimes. I guess you could call me what SQM does - immature.

I think it's time for me to go to bed. I'm losing control. :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> "Natureschampion wrote:
> How special! I have stained my own furniture, but never built it! PROJECT IDEA,, lol. I am in the process of designing a greenhouse right now.
> 
> Yes I do! Bc there are so many things that fall under that categories! Lol! When our pool table is not a pool table, it is a "cat table" as well. "
> ...


Natureschampion
I went from a "catch drawer" to a "catch table" and just cleaned it up. I enjoy making a mess but hate to look at it. I read you like to go barefoot. Now you came upon something that I cannot do, the only time I ever did it was when competing, boy could I run because I hated the bare feet to touch the ground. Blisters are never far when I go barefoot or barefoot in shoes. Well, there has to be something tender about me, I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yessss!!! I started working at 51 and teaching at can't remember - 55?- and people were always so nice to me. I think it was because I was older. There was another teacher who started with me, about my age, and we became best friends. We used to laugh that everyone thought we were sweet little old ladies - if they only knew.....!
> 
> Huck, I just realized you were talking to Shirley. Sorry for butting in - I'm a little impulsive sometimes. I guess you could call me what SQM does - immature.
> 
> I think it's time for me to go to bed. I'm losing control. :lol:


bonbf3
anything nice can be said to anyone anytime. No apology necessary at all. Good Night.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> It is heavenly to be excused for weird stuff because one has managed to get older.


So what's my excuse?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Yessss!!! I started working at 51 and teaching at can't remember - 55?- and people were always so nice to me. I think it was because I was older. There was another teacher who started with me, about my age, and we became best friends. We used to laugh that everyone thought we were sweet little old ladies - if they only knew.....!
> 
> Huck, I just realized you were talking to Shirley. Sorry for butting in - I'm a little impulsive sometimes. I guess you could call me what SQM does - immature.
> 
> I think it's time for me to go to bed. I'm losing control. :lol:


I didn't pick up on the fact that if a post is addressed to a certain person, that it is considered "butting in" until yesterday. I thought they were specifically responding to someone, but that it was still an "open discussion." Oops!

Wait, did I just do the same thing?

Goodnight, Bonnie. As always, it was a pleasure sharing with you!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> I went from a "catch drawer" to a "catch table" and just cleaned it up. I enjoy making a mess but hate to look at it. I read you like to go barefoot. Now you came upon something that I cannot do, the only time I ever did it was when competing, boy could I run because I hated the bare feet to touch the ground. Blisters are never far when I go barefoot or barefoot in shoes. Well, there has to be something tender about me, I guess.


Oh, we have a "junk drawer", too. Probably a couple, actually. Lol. :wink:

See, and I can't function in most shoes. If I have to wear shoes, it's flip flops, boots, or tennies. The highest heels I own are probably 1 1/2 inches. I swam and played water polo, so no shoes there, either! Blisters are never far for me when I wear shoes, and it haven't been able to go sock less since I was a teenager. The bottoms of my feet are almost stained and very hard. I've been told I have "kibbutz feet". A kibbutz is a socialized community in Israel, usually with some type of farming or livestock aspect, and I guess they have calloused feet from walking around with no shoes. I was delighted when I heard I had "kibbutz feet"!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I'm off for now. Movie night at friends house. I had a wonderful time with all you fine ladies! Talk to you soon!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

HI! So glad you dropped by. Hope all is well.



GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! Dropping by for a few minutes to see how all are doing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I trust Ginsburg's judgement. There is a strong conservative majority on Supreme Court now. President Obama could nominate a person, but they must be ratified by Congress. (Good luck. RWN's are still in control.)



SQM said:


> Cookie - I noticed you have a new avatar. Just heard on the news that Obama is asking Ginsburg to resign while a democrat is in office and she is refusing. While I love her legal judgements, I am not sure about her personal ones. I think she is in her 80s and had cancer. What do you all think?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> here some of our movie favorites: Roman Holiday, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Giant, Butterfly M, Sandpiper, To catch a Thief, First Monday in October, The longest Day, Dr. Zchivago, The Sting, The way we were, Yentel (?), The Frisco Kid, Anna Karenina, Our very own, Gone with the Wind, Cinema Paradiso. We used to dress up to go to a movie. That I miss and the quiet in the theater once the movie started. No one spoke or moved and when they snacked it was done very quietly. To us it is no longer enjoyable.


And the people sitting behind you did not push their feet into the back of your seat or worse still put them on the back of your seat behind your head. I hate the smell of smelly sneakers and unwashed feet when I am trying to enjoy a movie.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I was about 5 when the first tv appeared in my neighborhood. My friend's parents would line up those cute little kiddie chairs in front of their tv and we neighborhood kids would watch Howdy Doody.


TV did not come to Perth until 1959, just before my 19th birthday. It was later still in the country towns. The Eastern States had TV in 1956, in time for the 1956 Melbourne Olympics. People would stand on the street after the shops closed at night, watching TV through the shop window because they could not afford their own set. The shop owner would turn the set facing the street and the sound would come over a loud speaker. That was the time when TV went off the air before midnight. They played the national anthem, which at the time was God Save the Queen, and people would all be silent and stand to attention, then the picture would gradually fade to a small dot, which then disappeared. TV was on for a few hours in the morning, usually around 10 .00 am to 12.00 midday and then it would close down and come on again about 4.00 p m. Initially only one channel, channel 7, then the ABC, Australian Broadcasting Commission, Channel 2. Channel 9 started in 1964 and they said 2 + 7 = 9, just shows we are twice as good as the other two channels.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Our family doctor even made house calls in the 1950s.


Doctors here routinely made house calls much later than the 1950s. I worked for a doctor 1969-1973 and they were still making house calls after I stopped worked for them. They said if a patient was infectious, had the flu, they preferred to visit them in their own homes rather than have them come down to the surgery and perhaps spread the virus to others in the waiting room. My mother died in 1993 and her doctor was still making house calls then, especially to old age pensioners.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Same here. There were so few of us with the Dads away at war and so many people not marrying - and people married before they had kids then for the most part. One advantage was there was alot less competition when applying to college, another was it was easier to get jobs.


How many of us remember seeing our father for the first time and wondering who the heck he was. My father fought in WW11 and sailed for the middle east April 4th 1940, which was almost 8 months before I was born. He did come home when I was 30 months old, the middle of 1943 and they said I screamed the roof of because this strange man came near me. He was then posted overseas again and demobbed in December 1944. That is my first memory of him, I was 4 years old. A very vivid memory, meeting him on the stairs. I would not talk to him, I would not even look at him, he was a stranger. I had an overwhelming urge to push him down the stairs. I remember screaming at him that if he did not go away I would call the police and the air raid wardens. I denied he was my father, said I did not need a father as I had my grandfather.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> No health issues of any sort that I can see. My husband takes the time to engage him in conversation, and he can hold his own with adult conversation. He is no dummy, either. It is just that playing with his electronics interests him more than the old relatives.
> 
> In a way I can't blame him. My grandmother dragged me all over Brooklyn to see people I really didn't know and wasn't interested in when I was a child. If I had a gadget with games on it I probably would have done just what he does.


My youngest son has AS and just does not function in a crowd, even family gatherings at Christmas. He has no trouble with a one to one quiet conversation especially if the situation is not in his face and confrontational. Adult conversation is not a problem with AS sufferers, it is the confrontational, eye to eye contact that can be the problem. I always tell people to modify their voices a little, speak a little lower and softer as a high pitched, strident voice actually hurts their ears. They feel it as a physical pain. AS sufferers also tend to have one track minds so if you can find what they are interested in, their pet subject, you may not be able to shut them up. If you have the patience to listen they will probably tell you all about their latest project or what they have just written, in a very graphic and detailed monologue. You just have to listen and nod at the correct times, asking the relevant questions at the right time. He does not like talking on the phone either, but does communicate with his xbox buddies. He said that when they get in his face he just shuts the xbox down and they are no longer there hassling him. He is communicating though, even if it is only through the xbox. They leave him to himself where he works and he gets along just fine with that.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My grandkids are crazy about Legos, from age 14 down to 3. The 2 year old even puts the big ones together.
> 
> I didn't know they had wooden ones. That's something to keep!


We played with the Meccano Set, anyone elso play with them?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks, Huck! It's wonderful learning from and sharing with all you "old broads". As well! (I'm sorry if that was offensive. I do mean it with the utmost love. I don't know what is appropriate and what isn't. If that's not, let me know and tell me a better term to use). Honestly, I don't know any people my age who are much of crafters. Come to think of it, I don't know many people my age!! I also don't think that outside of my sibs and few friends, you would really want to hear what many people in my generation would have to say. That's the main reason why I left Facebook.
> 
> Go ahead and call me "youngster", "whipper snapper", whatever (hopefully endearing) term you'd like that states my youth. I feel so old all the time, ESPECIALLY when I talk to you gals with how much we have in common! Lol. BAZINGA! ;-P.
> In fact, dh would probably appreciate it, as I am always reminding him what a an "old man" he is. :twisted:
> ...


I leave one pair of shoes at the front door and one pair of shoes at the back door so I can slip them on when I go outside. The ground gets so hot in summer you could fry on egg on the path. When I went to school some of the kids did not wear shoes to school. My eldest son buried his new school shoes when he started school because he did not want to wear them. So for the first two years he did not wear shoes to school. A lot of adults, both males and females, do not always wear shoes when they go to the shopping centre or shops. My feet are getting a little to old and tender to go barefooted, walking along the bitumen. Yep, nearly 74, so I am approaching old age. Sisters are 87 and 86 and they swear that they have not reached old age yet.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I'm 73, so I've got you beat! How did we get to this age?


I am only 73 in chronological years and perhaps on the outside. Inside I am still a teenager.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> We played with the Meccano Set, anyone elso play with them?


My brother had a Meccano Set and I was forbidden to touch it! I remember many occasions where I sat quietly on the floor while brother played with it, all the while resisting an almighty urge to reach out and even touch it!

He played with that Set for years. I had to content myself with my mini, hand-generated sewing machine. Which was fun.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> My brother had a Meccano Set and I was forbidden to touch it! I remember many occasions where I sat quietly on the floor while brother played with it, all the while resisting an almighty urge to reach out and even touch it!
> 
> He played with that Set for years. I had to content myself with my mini, hand-generated sewing machine. Which was fun.


I guess I was lucky. My brother was 5 years older than me and he would share his Meccano Set with me. He would give me set tasks to do, here, build this bit, tighten all the screws and nuts for me, etc. We built bush telegraphs together, two jam tins tied together with a piece of string; made kites together; built the jam box and stick bird catcher but never managed to catch any birds. He would double dinky me on his push bike and I was allowed to play footy and cricket with him and his mates, and yes I had a turn at batting and bowling so I was not just assigned to fielding at silly mid on. Now the Yanks are going to ask what 'fielding at silly mid on' means, shall we tell them or not? Shirley, being a Canadian will probably know what it means.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I'm 73, so I've got you beat! How did we get to this age?





EveMCooke said:


> I am only 73 in chronological years and perhaps on the outside. Inside I am still a teenager.


I'm with you, Eve. And, Cookie, in a short while, I'll have you beat. I'm 73, too, but way too soon, I turn into an old woman. And I'll keep on dancing.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I guess I was lucky. My brother was 5 years older than me and he would share his Meccano Set with me. He would give me set tasks to do, here, build this bit, tighten all the screws and nuts for me, etc. We built bush telegraphs together, two jam tins tied together with a piece of string; made kites together; built the jam box and stick bird catcher but never managed to catch any birds. He would double dinky me on his push bike and I was allowed to play footy and cricket with him and his mates, and yes I had a turn at batting and bowling so I was not just assigned to fielding at silly mid on. Now the Yanks are going to ask what 'fielding at silly mid on' means, shall we tell them or not? Shirley, being a Canadian will probably know what it means.


Nah, keep them guessing! Mystery is an attractive attribute. 

Apart from his Meccano Set, my brother and I stuck together like glue right through until we finished high school when our career choices put a lot of distance between us. We did all of the kid things together as you described and we were the best of friends. Still close but don't see each other enough!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm with you, Eve. And, Cookie, in a short while, I'll have you beat. I'm 73, too, but way too soon, I turn into an old woman. And I'll keep on dancing.


I respectfully advise that I do not consider any of you 'old' at all. If I was to make an assessment based on your written contributions, I would say 'ageless' is apt.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> My youngest son has AS and just does not function in a crowd, even family gatherings at Christmas. He has no trouble with a one to one quiet conversation especially if the situation is not in his face and confrontational. Adult conversation is not a problem with AS sufferers, it is the confrontational, eye to eye contact that can be the problem. I always tell people to modify their voices a little, speak a little lower and softer as a high pitched, strident voice actually hurts their ears. They feel it as a physical pain. AS sufferers also tend to have one track minds so if you can find what they are interested in, their pet subject, you may not be able to shut them up. If you have the patience to listen they will probably tell you all about their latest project or what they have just written, in a very graphic and detailed monologue. You just have to listen and nod at the correct times, asking the relevant questions at the right time. He does not like talking on the phone either, but does communicate with his xbox buddies. He said that when they get in his face he just shuts the xbox down and they are no longer there hassling him. He is communicating though, even if it is only through the xbox. They leave him to himself where he works and he gets along just fine with that.


Thanks for sharing, Ms. Cooke. I find people inflicted with AS, and those who care for them, very inspiring. I have Tourette's syndrome, which isn't the same but has similarities. I'm not quite as "awkward" in social situations as many people with AS, but I can definitely tell you that it is much easier for me to communicate on here than it is in real life! I do get very anxious in crowds or around a lot of people though. I tell people I get "claustrophobic", though it's worse around people than tight spaces. I can handle elevators, and as long as I close my eyes for most of the time I'm ok in MRIs. 
I have those same "topics of conversation" that I will compulsively talk about once you ask me one simple question that might have a little to do with what I am "interested in" (I'd rather not say "obsessed about" lol, but that's what it is). My dh, closest friends and family do exactly what you described; "m hm... Yah... That's interesting... Wonderful..." They are very patient and supportive. Right now I can't shut up about knitting, crochet, and aquaponics (plants+fish+humans=symbiotic perfection). 
Let me tell you from someone on the inside-and we are very aware that we are doing it, we just can't help it-it is such a blessing to have people like you in our lives. Your son might even find it very hard to express this sometimes, but trust me, he loves and appreciates you. 
I said in my response to marylinknits that one of the few good things about technology is it has given people who would otherwise not communicate a voice.

Btw, do you get nbc in your corner of the globe? Ron Howard and Brian grazer have a show called PARENTHOOD. It is an incredibly heartwarming show about family. One of the families has a child with autism. If the actor who plays this child (max burkholder, character max braverman) doesn't have AS, he should get an award. The show truly captures the syndrome not only from the perspective of the child, but the family as well.

I hope that you don't mind that I put myself into the same place as your son. I do not think we share the same life or issues, I just felt I had a little in common, could see things a little from your perspective, and wanted to share. Thank you for giving me that ability.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for sharing, Ms. Cooke. I find people inflicted with AS, and those who care for them, very inspiring. I have Tourette's syndrome, which isn't the same but has similarities. I'm not quite as "awkward" in social situations as many people with AS, but I can definitely tell you that it is much easier for me to communicate on here than it is in real life! I do get very anxious in crowds or around a lot of people though. I tell people I get "claustrophobic", though it's worse around people than tight spaces. I can handle elevators, and as long as I close my eyes for most of the time I'm ok in MRIs.
> I have those same "topics of conversation" that I will compulsively talk about once you ask me one simple question that might have a little to do with what I am "interested in" (I'd rather not say "obsessed about" lol, but that's what it is). My dh, closest friends and family do exactly what you described; "m hm... Yah... That's interesting... Wonderful..." They are very patient and supportive. Right now I can't shut up about knitting, crochet, and aquaponics (plants+fish+humans=symbiotic perfection).
> Let me tell you from someone on the inside-and we are very aware that we are doing it, we just can't help it-it is such a blessing to have people like you in our lives. Your son might even find it very hard to express this sometimes, but trust me, he loves and appreciates you.
> I said in my response to marylinknits that one of the few good things about technology is it has given people who would otherwise not communicate a voice.
> ...


Thanks for your posting and sharing. Tourette's syndrome is very much misunderstood, some people think that the sufferer is drunk or just wants to start a fight. When I worked at the Riverton Library we had a carer who would bring three adults who suffered from the syndrome down to the library to choose books. I must admit that they were very badly affected and would feed off each other. The first time I encountered them in the Library I wondered what was going on. One of the group started shouting, and then the other two chimed in. I initially could not see the carer and thought they were just there to cause a disturbance. But they were no problem, they chose their books and were polite and friendly. As I said, they were severely affected and had been placed in an institution but then released to live independent lives in a house, together with a carer. But your obsession, as you call it, has resulted in you posting some very interesting and factual information here. You have the ability to pursue a topic to a finite degree and that is a blessing. Keep up the good work. The anonymity of the electronic communications has many blessings.

My son is always giving me a bear hug, saying "You know that I love you, don't you mum?"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for your posting and sharing. Tourette's syndrome is very much misunderstood, some people think that the sufferer is drunk or just wants to start a fight. When I worked at the Riverton Library we had a carer who would bring three adults who suffered from the syndrome down to the library to choose books. I must admit that they were very badly affected and would feed off each other. The first time I encountered them in the Library I wondered what was going on. One of the group started shouting, and then the other two chimed in. I initially could not see the carer and thought they were just there to cause a disturbance. But they were no problem, they chose their books and were polite and friendly. As I said, they were severely affected and had been placed in an institution but then released to live independent lives in a house, together with a carer. But your obsession, as you call it, has resulted in you posting some very interesting and factual information here. You have the ability to pursue a topic to a finite degree and that is a blessing. Keep up the good work. The anonymity of the electronic communications has many blessings.
> 
> My son is always giving me a bear hug, saying "You know that I love you, don't you mum?"


I really is misunderstood. In fact, Tourette's, too, is a "spectrum disorder". I don't have such severe "outbursts"; most my simple and complex ticks are more physical in nature. Sometimes they look like mini seizures or even grand mal seizures. I also repeat things-words, phrases-over and over. And over and over and over... I'm sure you know what I mean.

I thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I have a passion for writing and expressing myself. I have a zillion ideas, and appreciate the chance to share them. It's not just the anonymity that is a blessing. It's the opportunity to choose the right words, too. Also, we don't have to worry about the stuttering, eye contact, and other issues that block our desire to communicate.

I am so glad we have the chance to share our experiences with each other. It is a true comfort. Don't you think?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I am so glad we have the chance to share our experiences with each other. It is a true comfort. Don't you think?


Friends, shake pal. It is great to know you.

I remember watching a TV programme about a group of children who were suffering from Tourette's who were taken on a camp. The camp had an especially planned programme for the children to interact. It was amazing to see how the children all helped each other. They had a concert at the end of the camp and one or two children did not want to participate but the other children were there to help and protect them and encouraged them to join in. I am not sure now whether the programme was about Australian or American children.

I was told by my grandmother "see the person, not the disability", now I am looking for the correct word, I do not like disability but cannot find a better word in my mind at the moment." She also said "See the person as someone who has something to offer not as a person with a disability" Everyone has something to offer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I do not know whether I am allowed to post a link to another poster's posts, but please read today's posts from Scottish Lass, they are worth posting every day, in my humble opinion.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276447-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276448-1.html


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Friends, shake pal. It is great to know you.
> 
> I remember watching a TV programme about a group of children who were suffering from Tourette's who were taken on a camp. The camp had an especially planned programme for the children to interact. It was amazing to see how the children all helped each other. They had a concert at the end of the camp and one or two children did not want to participate but the other children were there to help and protect them and encouraged them to join in. I am not sure now whether the programme was about Australian or American children.
> 
> I was told by my grandmother "see the person, not the disability", now I am looking for the correct word, I do not like disability but cannot find a better word in my mind at the moment." She also said "See the person as someone who has something to offer not as a person with a disability" Everyone has something to offer.


Right back at ya!

That very interesting. I've never seen that. Personally, I wasn't diagnosed until later in life. In fact, I was diagnosed with many things befor and after a physician said it was Tourette's. It is one of the most difficult things to diagnose bc the range and manifestation of symptoms is so broad. Most of the doctors I saw thought it was a very young presentation of multiple sclerosis. That program seems like something I would like to see. I love to hear those kinds of stories. Mainstream society doesn't realize that if given the chance, kids with "abnormal" behavior can act quite normally if they are given the chance and feel at ease. Anxiety is a large factor in the severity of symptoms. For many kids with autism and Tourette's, just being out public can be an overstimulation of anxiety. If they are with other sensitive people, or kids with the same or some other "affliction", then they are ok.

Your grandmother was a very wise woman. I wish she could have taught that to more people. "Disability" is ok by me. I can't think of any other words but "disability", "affliction, "disorder", etc, all having a negative connotation. I know what. You/she means. There are various forms and degrees of "disabilities." We are only just now becoming more aware of the social disabilities, the ones that are more than skin deep. I just hope that one day people can learn and love by her words. I totally agree; everyone has something to offer. It's up to you to care enough to look and up to them to do the work to present it. .

Ok, I think it's finally time for some sleep. It's 4:24am. I don't even know if I'm making sense at this point. I look forward to getting to know you more! I'll be in and out all weekend.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not know whether I am allowed to post a link to another poster's posts, but please read today's posts from Scottish Lass, they are worth posting every day, in my humble opinion.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276447-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276448-1.html


Thanks so much for posting that! Between those and our other exchanges, I will go to bed with positive thoughts and a mind at ease. THAT is priceless.

And I have seen her posts before, I enjoy them immensely


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Does that mean that you remember WWII from a child's perspective?



bonbf3 said:


> I'm the "anonymous generation" - between the Great Generation (my parents) and the Baby Boomers (my younger sister). Just floating around, nameless. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no one in this world that has a disability I hate hate that word. You may have a different thought process. You may not be able to funtion as they consider normal. To me the ones disabiliabe are the ones who think they are normal and the other person is abnormal. They are the ones who may think they are normal, but show more disabilitys with their thought process. Not any of us not one is what is called normal. They are what I call racist. I for one have never thought that comments or staring at one who does not preform as they think one should is a racist. If one can not show understanding and love to their fellow human beings does not have understanding or love. They are the ones whose minds are flawed. I would rather spend my time with one who does not think or do what I do then waste my time with one who thinks they are prefect in every way that they think a human begin should be like them. You lady have a better understandomg what life is really like then they will ever know. That is what a racist really is.
God made us all different, it does not mean I am any better then you. I may not agree with what one thinks but I will not stand by and let someone judge your ability and think they are better or think they are smarter. that is a real form of ractism.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, we have a "junk drawer", too. Probably a couple, actually. Lol. :wink:
> 
> See, and I can't function in most shoes. If I have to wear shoes, it's flip flops, boots, or tennies. The highest heels I own are probably 1 1/2 inches. I swam and played water polo, so no shoes there, either! Blisters are never far for me when I wear shoes, and it haven't been able to go sock less since I was a teenager. The bottoms of my feet are almost stained and very hard. I've been told I have "kibbutz feet". A kibbutz is a socialized community in Israel, usually with some type of farming or livestock aspect, and I guess they have calloused feet from walking around with no shoes. I was delighted when I heard I had "kibbutz feet"!!


Kibbutz feet???? Going shoeless????? When I was on kibbutz we wore these serious shit-kickers. You are out in the fields so no going barefoot. You now must come up with a new analogy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I respectfully advise that I do not consider any of you 'old' at all. If I was to make an assessment based on your written contributions, I would say 'ageless' is apt.


=========
Age in years is something none of us can doing anything about. Age in thoughts and feelings don't have to be the same as the number of years you have lived.

I am still the person I always was. I have managed to grow 'old' but still feel young. Attitude is the thing.

QUOTES:

 If you carry your childhood with you, you never become older

Wrinkles should merely indicate where the smiles have been

In youth we learn, in old age, we understand


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I really is misunderstood. In fact, Tourette's, too, is a "spectrum disorder". I don't have such severe "outbursts"; most my simple and complex ticks are more physical in nature. Sometimes they look like mini seizures or even grand mal seizures. I also repeat things-words, phrases-over and over. And over and over and over... I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I have a passion for writing and expressing myself. I have a zillion ideas, and appreciate the chance to share them. It's not just the anonymity that is a blessing. It's the opportunity to choose the right words, too. Also, we don't have to worry about the stuttering, eye contact, and other issues that block our desire to communicate.
> 
> I am so glad we have the chance to share our experiences with each other. It is a true comfort. Don't you think?


=====
The conversation is wonderful! My hat is off to both of you.

I appreciate learning more abut Tourettes and I am glad you are able to join us NC -- I think you have excellent ways of expressing your thoughts on this and other threads. I am so glad that places like KP have opened doors for you. You write excellent posts.

Eve- I know that it is not necessary to 'applaud' a parent for loving and looking out for their child. I do think we need to let you know that we applaud you for being the parent you are. It has been a long road but your son is able to tell you that he loves you. I know that that is enough to make your heart sing.

Both of you are achievers. I would think that your son is able to reach his optimum abilities, and Nature - you obviously are doing that too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I didn't pick up on the fact that if a post is addressed to a certain person, that it is considered "butting in" until yesterday. I thought they were specifically responding to someone, but that it was still an "open discussion." Oops!
> 
> Wait, did I just do the same thing?
> 
> Goodnight, Bonnie. As always, it was a pleasure sharing with you!


You're right - I don't think anyone considers it butting in.

I was just trying to be extra careful because I do ramble and write long posts, so I sometimes think maybe I'm butting in. But it's not a general rule. Just my own insecurity. Speak wherever and whenever you like - please!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I trust Ginsburg's judgement. There is a strong conservative majority on Supreme Court now. President Obama could nominate a person, but they must be ratified by Congress. (Good luck. RWN's are still in control.)


Hey - I heard that! Well, I mean, I saw that!

(Just kidding about the differences which shall not be named. I guess I'm a nut, no matter where I fall in the forbidden (p_l-itical spectrum. Actually I would be considered a RWN on some issues and a LWN on others. That's why I'm so delicately balanced! Or maybe that's teetering. ) :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I trust Ginsburg's judgement. There is a strong conservative majority on Supreme Court now. President Obama could nominate a person, but they must be ratified by Congress. (Good luck. RWN's are still in control.)


Hey - I heard that! Well, I mean, I saw that!

(Just kidding about the differences which shall not be named. I guess I'm a nut, no matter where I fall in the forbidden 
(p_l-itical) spectrum. Actually I would be considered a RWN on some issues and a LWN on others. That's why I'm so well balanced! ) :shock:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks, Huck! It's wonderful learning from and sharing with all you "old broads". As well! (I'm sorry if that was offensive. I do mean it with the utmost love. I don't know what is appropriate and what isn't. If that's not, let me know and tell me a better term to use). Honestly, I don't know any people my age who are much of crafters. Come to think of it, I don't know many people my age!! I also don't think that outside of my sibs and few friends, you would really want to hear what many people in my generation would have to say. That's the main reason why I left Facebook.
> 
> Go ahead and call me "youngster", "whipper snapper", whatever (hopefully endearing) term you'd like that states my youth. I feel so old all the time, ESPECIALLY when I talk to you gals with how much we have in common! Lol. BAZINGA! ;-P.
> In fact, dh would probably appreciate it, as I am always reminding him what a an "old man" he is. :twisted:
> ...


To be a true dork you must keep a pocket protector in your shirt pockets, complete with writing instruments---


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> TV did not come to Perth until 1959, just before my 19th birthday. It was later still in the country towns. The Eastern States had TV in 1956, in time for the 1956 Melbourne Olympics. People would stand on the street after the shops closed at night, watching TV through the shop window because they could not afford their own set. The shop owner would turn the set facing the street and the sound would come over a loud speaker. That was the time when TV went off the air before midnight. They played the national anthem, which at the time was God Save the Queen, and people would all be silent and stand to attention, then the picture would gradually fade to a small dot, which then disappeared. TV was on for a few hours in the morning, usually around 10 .00 am to 12.00 midday and then it would close down and come on again about 4.00 p m. Initially only one channel, channel 7, then the ABC, Australian Broadcasting Commission, Channel 2. Channel 9 started in 1964 and they said 2 + 7 = 9, just shows we are twice as good as the other two channels.


We had the same routine in the States - national anthem and a "test pattern" - circles. We turned off the set and watched the vanishing dot.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I didn't pick up on the fact that if a post is addressed to a certain person, that it is considered "butting in" until yesterday. I thought they were specifically responding to someone, but that it was still an "open discussion." Oops!
> 
> Wait, did I just do the same thing?
> 
> Goodnight, Bonnie. As always, it was a pleasure sharing with you!


No worries, NC. If a post is truly meant to be personal, a private message is done. This is an open forum, like all on KP--


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I guess I was lucky. My brother was 5 years older than me and he would share his Meccano Set with me. He would give me set tasks to do, here, build this bit, tighten all the screws and nuts for me, etc. We built bush telegraphs together, two jam tins tied together with a piece of string; made kites together; built the jam box and stick bird catcher but never managed to catch any birds. He would double dinky me on his push bike and I was allowed to play footy and cricket with him and his mates, and yes I had a turn at batting and bowling so I was not just assigned to fielding at silly mid on. Now the Yanks are going to ask what 'fielding at silly mid on' means, shall we tell them or not? Shirley, being a Canadian will probably know what it means.


"Double dinky me on his push bike?" You people speak in tongues.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I respectfully advise that I do not consider any of you 'old' at all. If I was to make an assessment based on your written contributions, I would say 'ageless' is apt.


Thank you for respectfully so advising us. Some of us have long memories, going all the way back to January.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I really is misunderstood. In fact, Tourette's, too, is a "spectrum disorder". I don't have such severe "outbursts"; most my simple and complex ticks are more physical in nature. Sometimes they look like mini seizures or even grand mal seizures. I also repeat things-words, phrases-over and over. And over and over and over... I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I have a passion for writing and expressing myself. I have a zillion ideas, and appreciate the chance to share them. It's not just the anonymity that is a blessing. It's the opportunity to choose the right words, too. Also, we don't have to worry about the stuttering, eye contact, and other issues that block our desire to communicate.
> 
> I am so glad we have the chance to share our experiences with each other. It is a true comfort. Don't you think?


I think we all find benefits in sharing experience. Viva la KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Apologies to Bonnie.



bonbf3 said:


> Hey - I heard that! Well, I mean, I saw that!
> 
> (Just kidding about the differences which shall not be named. I guess I'm a nut, no matter where I fall in the forbidden (p_l-itical spectrum. Actually I would be considered a RWN on some issues and a LWN on others. That's why I'm so delicately balanced! Or maybe that's teetering. ) :shock:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> "Double dinky me on his push bike?" You people speak in tongues.


What do you call it in your neck of the woods, when someone gives you a ride as a passenger on their push bike. On a girl's bike it means sitting on the seat behind the rider and the rider is standing up on the pedals riding the bike, and on a boy's bike it means sitting on the cross bar in front of the rider and holding on to the handle bars. My bike had a carrier over the back wheel to carry my school sachet and I would often double dinky my girl fiend home. Beryl had suffered from polio as a young child and had withered arms and legs, as a result she could not walk very far and then only slowly, but when I told her to hop on the back one day and I would give her a lift home, well, we never looked back. No, we never fell off despite the fact that I used to ride at break neck speed. Her father would be waiting at the gate for us after school and he would lift her off the bike and carry her inside. Great family but over the years since I left school, 1956, we have lost contact. We both moved interstate, and you know how easy it is to lose contact with someone when you both move.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right - I don't think anyone considers it butting in.
> 
> I was just trying to be extra careful because I do ramble and write long posts, so I sometimes think maybe I'm butting in. But it's not a general rule. Just my own insecurity. Speak wherever and whenever you like - please!


========
Bonnie and NC, and anyone else who feels they should hold back. this is not a place where you have to. There are often 3 or 4 conversations going on at once. No one can but in. People read what interests them

I belong to another absolutely wonderful group. the Knitting Tea Party. The kindness and support I have received there are overwhelming. They have supported me completely when I was looking for workshop teachers, when I have been down, when I have been worried. I do not ever remember a negative post. For those who are interested in new recipes (Al?) each week the host {Sam - Thewren) of the tea party posts the most interesting baking and cooking recipes. Always on a Friday when a new tp starts each week. We are found on the "Swaps, Kals----------"section. \


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I leave one pair of shoes at the front door and one pair of shoes at the back door so I can slip them on when I go outside. The ground gets so hot in summer you could fry on egg on the path. When I went to school some of the kids did not wear shoes to school. My eldest son buried his new school shoes when he started school because he did not want to wear them. So for the first two years he did not wear shoes to school. A lot of adults, both males and females, do not always wear shoes when they go to the shopping centre or shops. My feet are getting a little to old and tender to go barefooted, walking along the bitumen. Yep, nearly 74, so I am approaching old age. Sisters are 87 and 86 and they swear that they have not reached old age yet.


That's so interesting. Here in the U.S. there are signs on the stores - no shoes, no shirt, no service. I think it's a liability issue - afraid someone will hurt a foot and sue. Many people I know love to go barefoot. I like the idea of no shoes or special shoes inside the house, but we've never done it.

I'm going to remember what your sisters say. That's a good way to look at it. Reaching 70 has made a difference to me - I know I'm getting old - but I still don't feel it (usually - there are always some days....)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I guess I was lucky. My brother was 5 years older than me and he would share his Meccano Set with me. He would give me set tasks to do, here, build this bit, tighten all the screws and nuts for me, etc. We built bush telegraphs together, two jam tins tied together with a piece of string; made kites together; built the jam box and stick bird catcher but never managed to catch any birds. He would double dinky me on his push bike and I was allowed to play footy and cricket with him and his mates, and yes I had a turn at batting and bowling so I was not just assigned to fielding at silly mid on. Now the Yanks are going to ask what 'fielding at silly mid on' means, shall we tell them or not? Shirley, being a Canadian will probably know what it means.


I think maybe fielding at silly mid on might be what we'd consider playing in the outfield without much action. But I'd sure like to know what double dinky means.

I saw what it means! That's so much easier than saying, "Do you want to ride on the seat behind me on my bike." Double dinky - it had to be something fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's so interesting. Here in the U.S. there are signs on the stores - no shoes, no shirt, no service. I think it's a liability issue - afraid someone will hurt a foot and sue. Many people I know love to go barefoot. I like the idea of no shoes or special shoes inside the house, but we've never done it.
> 
> I'm going to remember what your sisters say. That's a good way to look at it. Reaching 70 has made a difference to me - I know I'm getting old - but I still don't feel it (usually - there are always some days....)


Live it to the fullest-- it sneaks up on you. Just go for it each day. Some things like illness you cant avoid, but how you feel and what you do you can choose. You make good choices.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies, I am heading out the Door. D H and I are going to drive out to a friend's cottage for a visit. 

See you all later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I really is misunderstood. In fact, Tourette's, too, is a "spectrum disorder". I don't have such severe "outbursts"; most my simple and complex ticks are more physical in nature. Sometimes they look like mini seizures or even grand mal seizures. I also repeat things-words, phrases-over and over. And over and over and over... I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I have a passion for writing and expressing myself. I have a zillion ideas, and appreciate the chance to share them. It's not just the anonymity that is a blessing. It's the opportunity to choose the right words, too. Also, we don't have to worry about the stuttering, eye contact, and other issues that block our desire to communicate.
> 
> I am so glad we have the chance to share our experiences with each other. It is a true comfort. Don't you think?


I'm so glad you've found this place. Your writing is excellent, and you add so much to this thread. You express yourself beautifully and always have interesting posts. Have you ever considered publishing any of your writing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Friends, shake pal. It is great to know you.
> 
> I remember watching a TV programme about a group of children who were suffering from Tourette's who were taken on a camp. The camp had an especially planned programme for the children to interact. It was amazing to see how the children all helped each other. They had a concert at the end of the camp and one or two children did not want to participate but the other children were there to help and protect them and encouraged them to join in. I am not sure now whether the programme was about Australian or American children.
> 
> I was told by my grandmother "see the person, not the disability", now I am looking for the correct word, I do not like disability but cannot find a better word in my mind at the moment." She also said "See the person as someone who has something to offer not as a person with a disability" Everyone has something to offer.


You are so right. I remember years ago watching a Phil Donahue show on tv. It was before we had learned much about disabilities - we just saw a difference, a difficulty that we would be afraid to have ourselves, a limitation, and we didn't know how to act. There was a woman in a wheelchair, and she spoke about how she was just like everyone else - had the same needs and wants. She mentioned wanting to get married. I knew nothing about this, and she opened my eyes to just what you said - seeing the person. Now society seems to understand this much more - thank goodness.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "Double dinky me on his push bike?" You people speak in tongues.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for respectfully so advising us. Some of us have long memories, going all the way back to January.


 :lol: :lol:

You're on a roll, Purl!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> If any of you ever go to Vancouver Island, there is a town just north of Duncan, Called Chemainus. there are beautiful oringinal murals on most of the downtown buildings. They were first painted in the 50's. There is one done by my Cousin David Maclagan. They have all been re finished this past while. He taught at Capilino College in Vancouver, (art) for many many years. He is an absolutely wonderful watercolorist. I have pictures of his work but the book is packed away. He is very artsy, and one of a kind. He has done many murals in restaurants and pubs in Edmonton, (years ago) and has published some books. I will see if I can find him on the web. I can't find his book but I am quite sure the original murals were all painted in the 50's or 60's and were redone and touched up in the 80's.
> 
> here he is-- the write up is incorrect. He was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton but went to Art college in Toronto.
> 
> ...


I, too, would suggest that anyone who gets the opportunity to visit Vancouver Island take the time to visit Chemainous. I fell in love with the place the first time I visited. I would dearly love to live there, but real estate is quite expensive. The town itself is charming and the murals are delightful. The town fell on hard times when the lumber mill closed. The idea to paint murals and thus get tourists was a wonderful idea that has been copied many times by other towns.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Apologies to Bonnie.


 :lol: :lol:

No apology necessary - thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> What do you call it in your neck of the woods, when someone gives you a ride as a passenger on their push bike. On a girl's bike it means sitting on the seat behind the rider and the rider is standing up on the pedals riding the bike, and on a boy's bike it means sitting on the cross bar in front of the rider and holding on to the handle bars. My bike had a carrier over the back wheel to carry my school sachet and I would often double dinky my girl fiend home. Beryl had suffered from polio as a young child and had withered arms and legs, as a result she could not walk very far and then only slowly, but when I told her to hop on the back one day and I would give her a lift home, well, we never looked back. No, we never fell off despite the fact that I used to ride at break neck speed. Her father would be waiting at the gate for us after school and he would lift her off the bike and carry her inside. Great family but over the years since I left school, 1956, we have lost contact. We both moved interstate, and you know how easy it is to lose contact with someone when you both move.


Double dinky - I really like that! What a nice friendship you had.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ========
> Bonnie and NC, and anyone else who feels they should hold back. this is not a place where you have to. There are often 3 or 4 conversations going on at once. No one can but in. People read what interests them
> 
> I belong to another absolutely wonderful group. the Knitting Tea Party. The kindness and support I have received there are overwhelming. They have supported me completely when I was looking for workshop teachers, when I have been down, when I have been worried. I do not ever remember a negative post. For those who are interested in new recipes (Al?) each week the host {Sam - Thewren) of the tea party posts the most interesting baking and cooking recipes. Always on a Friday when a new tp starts each week. We are found on the "Swaps, Kals----------"section. \


That sounds like fun, Shirley.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Does that mean that you remember WWII from a child's perspective?


Double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Does that mean that you remember WWII from a child's perspective?


No - I was a baby, born in 1944. My Dad was a pilot in the Army Air Corps. I only remember what the family told me,and there was very little talk of the war.

I do remember the Cold War quite clearly - We had "duck and cover" drills in school, and I was scared to death of the the nuclear bomb. I had many dreams for many years about that. I read an article in Life magazine and the images stayed with me. Also, we lived close to Washington, D.C. It was a dangerous time.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Bonnie, your posts here are a delight to read and never too long or rambling!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Bonnie, your posts here are a delight to read and never too long!!


Thanks, Cindy. Every now and then I go on a campaign to be brief. It doesn't last long.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Cindy. Every now and then I go on a campaign to be brief. It doesn't last long.


Just be who you are....enjoyable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the Ebola patients has arrived here in Atlanta at Emory University Hospital. My husband's doctors are all Emory doctors.

It seems almost unreal when I read about all the precautions they're taking. It's heartwarming to see all the concern, all the hard work and dedication to saving these two lives. Heroic efforts.

I feel that way when I see people rush to the aid when someone gets hurts, when I see ambulances and fire trucks racing to help. When we watch international groups working to help in disasters like earthquakes and floods. Such deep regard for the lives of others.

In the South, when a funeral procession goes by, there is a custom of pulling your car over and stopping to show respect. Some people get out of their cars and put their hands over their hearts. It's very moving in this busy world that people will stop to pay respect to someone they never knew who is no longer with us.

People can be so good.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I respectfully advise that I do not consider any of you 'old' at all. If I was to make an assessment based on your written contributions, I would say 'ageless' is apt.


There is a seniors' centre just along the road from where I live, but at 72 1/2 I consider myself still too young to attend. Besides, from what I see of activities they are all "old people things." There is nothing there to interest me. So I will just keep plodding along my own path until I get old.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> There is a seniors' centre just along the road from where I live, but at 72 1/2 I consider myself still too young to attend. Besides, from what I see of activities they are all "old people things." There is nothing there to interest me. So I will just keep plodding along my own path until I get old.


My sister will be 89 in October and just moved into an independent living apartment within a senior complex that offers different levels of care. She's still seeking out people who are as "young" as she.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> There is no one in this world that has a disability I hate hate that word. You may have a different thought process. You may not be able to funtion as they consider normal. To me the ones disabiliabe are the ones who think they are normal and the other person is abnormal. They are the ones who may think they are normal, but show more disabilitys with their thought process. Not any of us not one is what is called normal. They are what I call racist. I for one have never thought that comments or staring at one who does not preform as they think one should is a racist. If one can not show understanding and love to their fellow human beings does not have understanding or love. They are the ones whose minds are flawed. I would rather spend my time with one who does not think or do what I do then waste my time with one who thinks they are prefect in every way that they think a human begin should be like them. You lady have a better understandomg what life is really like then they will ever know. That is what a racist really is.
> God made us all different, it does not mean I am any better then you. I may not agree with what one thinks but I will not stand by and let someone judge your ability and think they are better or think they are smarter. that is a real form of ractism.


Thank you, the yarn lady, I truly appreciate you perspective and sentiments. You are right. About people with "disabilities" and being called a racist. I actually started a thread on the subject a while back.

Can you think of a better term than "disabled"? I just can't seem to think of a term that has a more positive connotation. As someone who lives in that world, I don't mind the label as a context to describe what I go through, but I hate it when people treat me like I can't do anything. I think many people who have some type of "disability" or " handicap" live in a self fulfilling prophesy of people telling them they are limited, and they believe it. I, personally, had tremendous support from my family and the colleges I attended. There was a "disabled student services" center, which I later became a councilor for. My professors were also quite helpful and accommodating if I couldn't make it in for a test or a lecture, and I was allowed to email them my papers rather than having to turn them in by hand if I had to miss a class. All of this taught me to be more self reliant, bc I had to do a lot of "self teaching" using tools and resources the professors gave me. While I was classified as "disabled", no one (who was important) treated me like I was. Not many people have this experience, though.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Kibbutz feet???? Going shoeless????? When I was on kibbutz we wore these serious shit-kickers. You are out in the fields so no going barefoot. You now must come up with a new analogy.


A guy I know who loved on a kibbutz called them that. Maybe they were on a different kind of kibbutz? I don't know. Were you on a kibbutz with livestock? Bc that could explain it. Lol. I go shoeless on my "farm", but then it is quite small and I don't live in quite the same climate, either.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> =====
> The conversation is wonderful! My hat is off to both of you.
> 
> I appreciate learning more abut Tourettes and I am glad you are able to join us NC -- I think you have excellent ways of expressing your thoughts on this and other threads. I am so glad that places like KP have opened doors for you. You write excellent posts.
> ...


Thanks, designer!

It helps to have wonderful and supportive parents like Eve is to her son. I also try to remind people that "just bc something is difficult, doesn't make it impossible." It has helped me to get past some of my hang ups about my inability to accomplish certain things.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> To be a true dork you must keep a pocket protector in your shirt pockets, complete with writing instruments---


Yah, that was my dad! Although, he never wore them at work and would often come home with ink blots on his pocket from when he forgot to pit the tip of the pen back in. Lol. I haven't seen a pocket protectors since the 80s. I also don't wear shirts with breast pockets. What's the substitute?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> No worries, NC. If a post is truly meant to be personal, a private message is done. This is an open forum, like all on KP--


That's what I thought. But on another thread I was told that I had interrupted a conversation, and later by someone else that I had been rude. I didn't think I had been until I remembered that the initial post I had responded to was addressed to someone else. I thought this might be the reason I was blamed for interrupting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Double dinky - I really like that! What a nice friendship you had.


bonbf3
we never waited for an invitation to a bike ride, we just hopped onto the carrier in back of the rider and hoped no cop would see us since it was against the law. Aren't some laws ridiculous? In exchange for the rides we pitched in when new tires etc. were needed.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think we all find benefits in sharing experience. Viva la KP.


It is quite therapeutic, isn't it? I know my mom and dh find the benefits in my being able to share and express myself! At the beginning I told her "it's therapy for me." My mom replied, "it's therapy for ME!" Lol. She was joking, of course. She lets me tell her about my day with all you wonderful gals. She loves to hear the different perspectives on things, and what I have learned.

L'chayim!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> There is a seniors' centre just along the road from where I live, but at 72 1/2 I consider myself still too young to attend. Besides, from what I see of activities they are all "old people things." There is nothing there to interest me. So I will just keep plodding along my own path until I get old.


I have a slightly different feeling about Seniors Centers. I taught watercolor and card making to 5 different Seniors groups in my home town for 20 plus years. I had a ball. You would be surprised at how talented, down to earth and how 'young ' many of them were. There were people who had physical problems, there were some who had the beginnings of dimensia, but there were interesting , funny, loving, knowledgeable people there too. Much like any place else.

I loved to hear it when they started to talk about their memories of home and family - (just what we have done here) actually usually me. I am a senior, I guess that is par for the course. I think you might sell yourself short by feeling that you don't want to do 'old people things'.

We used to put an art show on each year with work done by all my classes ( I taught 5 a week in 5 different seniors groups with the Parks and Recreation dept. of our city.) YOu would be amazed at the work they had done.

I remember one woman telling me -- "I had 7 children and raised them on the farm. I had a dream of learning to paint, but never had the chance till now". YOu should have seen her work - She was 87 that year and after one of the art gallery owners visited our show, her work was sold through that gallery. She lived until she was 96 and painted the most beautiful floral and landscape paintings. She ended up in a wheelchair, but still came to the classes. Here face lit up. She was so thrilled to be able to learn something she had wanted to do her whole life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> That's what I thought. But on another thread I was told that I had interrupted a conversation, and later by someone else that I had been rude. I didn't think I had been until I remembered that the initial post I had responded to was addressed to someone else. I thought this might be the reason I was blamed for interrupting.


Natureschampion 
PLEASE, pay no mind to those who always find something to bitch about. Nice people would not scold you. Let no-one discourage you ever from voicing your opinion. You are most welcome to interrupt me anytime.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> That's what I thought. But on another thread I was told that I had interrupted a conversation, and later by someone else that I had been rude. I didn't think I had been until I remembered that the initial post I had responded to was addressed to someone else. I thought this might be the reason I was blamed for interrupting.


You are going to find those who like to pick on others, no matter where you go. Even on the main forums. Best to let it go.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad you've found this place. Your writing is excellent, and you add so much to this thread. You express yourself beautifully and always have interesting posts. Have you ever considered publishing any of your writing?


I would love nothing more than to be published. It has always been a dream of mine. I just have never known where to start or how to proceed.

Any suggestions of where to start? What to write? I have a short story that could easily be turned into the first book of a children's book series. I also have some thoughts written down on how to enjoy life, especially the little things, like enjoying the beauty nature has to offer. I have a lot of different philosophies and my own personal quotes. I also have essays that I think would be interesting to some; one of my favorites discusses the modern literary hero, comparing them to the heroes of old. It focus on the superhero, but I use many examples.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> ========
> Bonnie and NC, and anyone else who feels they should hold back. this is not a place where you have to. There are often 3 or 4 conversations going on at once. No one can but in. People read what interests them
> 
> I belong to another absolutely wonderful group. the Knitting Tea Party. The kindness and support I have received there are overwhelming. They have supported me completely when I was looking for workshop teachers, when I have been down, when I have been worried. I do not ever remember a negative post. For those who are interested in new recipes (Al?) each week the host {Sam - Thewren) of the tea party posts the most interesting baking and cooking recipes. Always on a Friday when a new tp starts each week. We are found on the "Swaps, Kals----------"section. \


That sounds like a wonderful group to belong to, designer. Kindness and support are such blessings to receive and display. I might venture over there, even if just to see the kind words.

Thanks for YOUR support. You are one of a kind and I am so glad that we have met.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Live it to the fullest-- it sneaks up on you. Just go for it each day. Some things like illness you cant avoid, but how you feel and what you do you can choose. You make good choices.


Great philosophy!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a slightly different feeling about Seniors Centers. I taught watercolor and card making to 5 different Seniors groups in my home town for 20 plus years. I had a ball. You would be surprised at how talented, down to earth and how 'young ' many of them were. There were people who had physical problems, there were some who had the beginnings of dimensia, but there were interesting , funny, loving, knowledgeable people there too. Much like any place else.
> 
> I loved to hear it when they started to talk about their memories of home and family - (just what we have done here) actually usually me. I am a senior, I guess that is par for the course. I think you might sell yourself short by feeling that you don't want to do 'old people things'.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
I am so happy to read that some Senior Living Centers respect the Elder. I have seen all too often that they are treated like Toddlers. I absolutely hate it when I see how they "dress up" some older folks with funny children's hats etc. It drives my crazy. I want to see them as if they are living in a Resort, dressed nicely and waited on with dignity. We can learn a lot from other Countries how they take care of their Elders. Here they are mostly warehoused unless they are well to do.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so right. I remember years ago watching a Phil Donahue show on tv. It was before we had learned much about disabilities - we just saw a difference, a difficulty that we would be afraid to have ourselves, a limitation, and we didn't know how to act. There was a woman in a wheelchair, and she spoke about how she was just like everyone else - had the same needs and wants. She mentioned wanting to get married. I knew nothing about this, and she opened my eyes to just what you said - seeing the person. Now society seems to understand this much more - thank goodness.


One symptom of my Tourette's is physical weakness and the loss of mobility in my legs (due to the ticks). for 11 years I was in and out of a wheelchair, or more often than not needing the help of a cane or walker to get around. This was all a lot of people saw. I would tell them "I can still do this... I like to do this...". Having the mobility issues made some things difficult, but we are all people. I was still able to fulfill my goal of graduating from a top notch university, despite my "limitations"; many people are able to realize such dreams.

I think one of the good things about mass communication and the media is that people are exposed to things that they would normally not even think about. Thank you for sharing!

With the marriage/ relationship aspect; it is very difficult to start a relationship when one has some type of ailment. My dh loved me from the moment we met and never saw my "limitations." My ex would use my "handicaps" as an excuse to control me. As you can well imagine, this didn't work. Just bc I wasn't physically strong, didn't i didn't have self respect. I also learned recently from the mother of one of dh's friends (whom I have grown quite close to) that his friends would ask each other what he was doing with me (they had only ever seen me when I was at my worst). She didn't mean it as a put down at all, she was more commenting on how far I've come. I wasn't offended bc I knew where it was coming from, but it just goes to show the way a lot of people think. His friends were only trying to consider how hard his life had been BEFORE he started dating me (he has always been taken advantage of for his generosity and kindness, including in an over decade long relationship). Once they got to know me, they knew I made him happy and had his best interest in mind, just like he had mine. In fact, he's calling out for me now so I better go to him.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

I am doing well - have kept up by reading the posts. I do like NB - the discussions are interesting! Been a busy few months with just enough time to read but very little time to comment. Hope to rectify that soon. So glad that everyone is doing well!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM:

I would Georgia Washington! Actually, GWP stands for German Wirehair Pointer and lver is short for lover. My husband and I have 2 GWP's - hunting dogs. Hence, GWPlver. And the panda in my avatar prefers red wine and chocolate to bamboo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> we never waited for an invitation to a bike ride, we just hopped onto the carrier in back of the rider and hoped no cop would see us since it was against the law. Aren't some laws ridiculous? In exchange for the rides we pitched in when new tires etc. were needed.


We should probably start doing that again! My daughter, who is only in her early forties, says that when she's older she wants to get one of the three-wheeled adult trikes and go shopping and all over town. I loved riding a bike, used to take her on the back in a seat. Then we moved to Atlanta - too many hills to pull her. I miss the bike-riding.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I would love nothing more than to be published. It has always been a dream of mine. I just have never known where to start or how to proceed.
> 
> Any suggestions of where to start? What to write? I have a short story that could easily be turned into the first book of a children's book series. I also have some thoughts written down on how to enjoy life, especially the little things, like enjoying the beauty nature has to offer. I have a lot of different philosophies and my own personal quotes. I also have essays that I think would be interesting to some; one of my favorites discusses the modern literary hero, comparing them to the heroes of old. It focus on the superhero, but I use many examples.


It all sounds like good reading. I don't know where to start. The only person I know well who is a published author has an agent. I know someone who has self-published, and that's another way. She published her own book and now it's on Amazon. Maybe she'll get noticed.

I'll bet there are some published authors on here or on KP's chit-chat? You could ask there.

There are books in the library about getting published, but you'd want one that's up-to-date because the publishing business has changed over the years.

Also, there's a book called Writer's Handbook that lists places to send your work. You could even look it up on the internet to get some preliminary advice.

I don't think it's easy to get published the first time, but there are certainly things to try. Also, you have an uncommon perspective, so that might give you a nice edge.

You have a lot to share.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> One of the Ebola patients has arrived here in Atlanta at Emory University Hospital. My husband's doctors are all Emory doctors.
> 
> It seems almost unreal when I read about all the precautions they're taking. It's heartwarming to see all the concern, all the hard work and dedication to saving these two lives. Heroic efforts.
> 
> ...


Yes they can! Thanks for sharing. That makes me happy.

It just gots to show that despite everyone's differences, we can all come together at the right time. We are all human beings and deserve the consideration of others, especially in the time of strife.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> There is a seniors' centre just along the road from where I live, but at 72 1/2 I consider myself still too young to attend. Besides, from what I see of activities they are all "old people things." There is nothing there to interest me. So I will just keep plodding along my own path until I get old.


This is very interesting.

My gms are 3 years apart in age. One of them will not leave her home except to go to the doctor's or a major family event. The other can't stay at home for too long. She also doesn't want to join her sernior's center activities for the same reasons you stated, and she is almost 10 years older than you! But then again, she has been celebrating her "29th" birthday for as long as I can remember.  :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a slightly different feeling about Seniors Centers. I taught watercolor and card making to 5 different Seniors groups in my home town for 20 plus years. I had a ball. You would be surprised at how talented, down to earth and how 'young ' many of them were. There were people who had physical problems, there were some who had the beginnings of dimensia, but there were interesting , funny, loving, knowledgeable people there too. Much like any place else.
> 
> I loved to hear it when they started to talk about their memories of home and family - (just what we have done here) actually usually me. I am a senior, I guess that is par for the course. I think you might sell yourself short by feeling that you don't want to do 'old people things'.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, designer!!

I do think it depends on demographics, availability of instructors, and desire, though. Some senior centers only offer card games and television. I wish that I was as talented as you so that I could offer some other options to keep people's minds active. That is the most Important thing in helping you (general) to feel young. There have been studies that prove this. While I don't believe in most studies (there is often an agenda trying to be fulfilled), but I do believe this.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Natureschampion
> PLEASE, pay no mind to those who always find something to bitch about. Nice people would not scold you. Let no-one discourage you ever from voicing your opinion. You are most welcome to interrupt me anytime.


Aw, thanks Huck! Much appreciated!

As you (hopefully) well know by now, I don't give a lick about what people think about me. I do not abide by rudeness from anyone, even myself. Being new(ish) to KP, especially these threads, I am not familiar with the etiquette. My only concern is not being impolite. That is all.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I am so happy to read that some Senior Living Centers respect the Elder. I have seen all too often that they are treated like Toddlers. I absolutely hate it when I see how they "dress up" some older folks with funny children's hats etc. It drives my crazy. I want to see them as if they are living in a Resort, dressed nicely and waited on with dignity. We can learn a lot from other Countries how they take care of their Elders. Here they are mostly warehoused unless they are well to do.


Don't get me started on how I have seen many elder people here treated, especially by their family. I know that there are some that are treated with the love and respect they deserve, but too many aren't.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

GWPlver said:


> I am doing well - have kept up by reading the posts. I do like NB - the discussions are interesting! Been a busy few months with just enough time to read but very little time to comment. Hope to rectify that soon. So glad that everyone is doing well!!


Welcome back! I am new here and hope that you do have time to hang around more. NB is my favorite place to visit. Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> We should probably start doing that again! My daughter, who is only in her early forties, says that when she's older she wants to get one of the three-wheeled adult trikes and go shopping and all over town. I loved riding a bike, used to take her on the back in a seat. Then we moved to Atlanta - too many hills to pull her. I miss the bike-riding.


I need to get ME one of those!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> It all sounds like good reading. I don't know where to start. The only person I know well who is a published author has an agent. I know someone who has self-published, and that's another way. She published her own book and now it's on Amazon. Maybe she'll get noticed.
> 
> I'll bet there are some published authors on here or on KP's chit-chat? You could ask there.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the words of support and encouragement, Bonnie! You have inspired me to start writing again, and to find my archived work. Right now I hardly have the time, but I think once things cal down (which I expect them to by winter or spring), I will get on it. In the meantime, I will not things down as I think about them, just like I used to.

I know I have brought it up before, but this really does remind me of the song " for good" from the hit musical WICKED. Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> My sister will be 89 in October and just moved into an independent living apartment within a senior complex that offers different levels of care. She's still seeking out people who are as "young" as she.


The senior center near me has knitting classes, movies, a singing group that entertains at nursing homes, they run bus trips here and there, to NYC and other locales. That is especially nice for people who can no longer drive, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thank you so much for the words of support and encouragement, Bonnie! You have inspired me to start writing again, and to find my archived work. Right now I hardly have the time, but I think once things cal down (which I expect them to by winter or spring), I will get on it. In the meantime, I will not things down as I think about them, just like I used to.
> 
> I know I have brought it up before, but this really does remind me of the song " for good" from the hit musical WICKED. Are you familiar with it?


Sorry - I don't know it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I am so happy to read that some Senior Living Centers respect the Elder. I have seen all too often that they are treated like Toddlers. I absolutely hate it when I see how they "dress up" some older folks with funny children's hats etc. It drives my crazy. I want to see them as if they are living in a Resort, dressed nicely and waited on with dignity. We can learn a lot from other Countries how they take care of their Elders. Here they are mostly warehoused unless they are well to do.


Huck, I might not have been clear- I didn't teach at nursing homes. I taught at Seniors Centers -- The ages were usually from 70 years on, and they quilted, played cards (cut throat I may add and very very serious bridge), went on tours, 2 or 3 had in town organized walking tours. Went by bus to the Calgary Stampede on Seniors Day, Took bus tours up to Banff. Acted as liason and helpers for seniors who had questions about taxes, about rentals, about medical problems, - sometimes senior abuse, (depending a lot on the person who was hired by the City Parks and Recreation dept. to run the center}. Some centers were large and some were small.

One large one had Dances every Saturday night and seniors from all over the city would come and meet new people and dance. There were romances etc. I didn't find them any different than any other club, except that they were often grey haired. I took some years when I didn't work full time and enjoyed teaching them a lot - hours were good, pay wasn't but I would have taught for nothing.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277783-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

